# Tradi-meteo



## Quibbelqurz (2 Febbraio 2014)

Nessuna luce all'orizzonte e solo un muro di piogge interminabili in arrivo. Virtualmente e realmente, come si può vedere, su più fronti. Fronti che mi spingono a fare decisioni difficili.

Sto per voltare pagina nella mia vita, ancora una volta, vendo tutto quel che posseggo e pubblico ciò che è rimasto nascosto per decenni. Prima del tempo si intende, ma ormai non fa differenza. La mongolfiera non aspetta a lungo. Il vento si è sollevato e strattona l'ancora.

Cominciate a ragionare chi di voi potrebbe interessarsi del sito e forum di Tradiment.net, che dovrò lasciare a terra, troppa zavorra per le nuove avventure che mi attendono. Non lo regalo, perché ogni volta che ho dato via qualcosa senza chiedere nulla in cambio, è stato abbandonato, calpestato e rovinato.


----------



## Buscopann (2 Febbraio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Nessuna luce all'orizzonte e solo un muro di piogge interminabili in arrivo. Virtualmente e realmente, come si può vedere, su più fronti. Fronti che mi spingono a fare decisioni difficili.
> 
> Sto per voltare pagina nella mia vita, ancora una volta, vendo tutto quel che posseggo e pubblico ciò che è rimasto nascosto per decenni. Prima del tempo si intende, ma ormai non fa differenza. La mongolfiera non aspetta a lungo. Il vento si è sollevato e strattona l'ancora.
> 
> Cominciate a ragionare chi di voi potrebbe interessarsi del sito e forum di Tradiment.net, che dovrò lasciare a terra, troppa zavorra per le nuove avventure che mi attendono. Non lo regalo, perché ogni volta che ho dato via qualcosa senza chiedere nulla in cambio, è stato abbandonato, calpestato e rovinato.


Sono alla deriva da 10 anni su questa barca che fa diversi scali. Non ho la capacità di governarla, ma salirò volentieri sulla prossima.

Buscopann


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Febbraio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Nessuna luce all'orizzonte e solo un muro di piogge interminabili in arrivo. Virtualmente e realmente, come si può vedere, su più fronti. Fronti che mi spingono a fare decisioni difficili.
> 
> *Sto per voltare pagina nella mia vita, ancora una volta, vendo tutto quel che posseggo e pubblico ciò che è rimasto nascosto per decenni. Prima del tempo si intende, ma ormai non fa differenza. La mongolfiera non aspetta a lungo. Il vento si è sollevato e strattona l'ancora.*
> 
> Cominciate a ragionare chi di voi potrebbe interessarsi del sito e forum di Tradiment.net, che dovrò lasciare a terra, troppa zavorra per le nuove avventure che mi attendono. Non lo regalo, perché ogni volta che ho dato via qualcosa senza chiedere nulla in cambio, è stato abbandonato, calpestato e rovinato.



iange:


----------



## sienne (2 Febbraio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Nessuna luce all'orizzonte e solo un muro di piogge interminabili in arrivo. Virtualmente e realmente, come si può vedere, su più fronti. Fronti che mi spingono a fare decisioni difficili.
> 
> Sto per voltare pagina nella mia vita, ancora una volta, vendo tutto quel che posseggo e pubblico ciò che è rimasto nascosto per decenni. Prima del tempo si intende, ma ormai non fa differenza. La mongolfiera non aspetta a lungo. Il vento si è sollevato e strattona l'ancora.
> 
> Cominciate a ragionare chi di voi potrebbe interessarsi del sito e forum di Tradiment.net, che dovrò lasciare a terra, troppa zavorra per le nuove avventure che mi attendono. Non lo regalo, perché ogni volta che ho dato via qualcosa senza chiedere nulla in cambio, è stato abbandonato, calpestato e rovinato.



Ciao Quibbe,


sei un volta-pagine ... un libro proprio ... 
qualsiasi pagina tu volti per prendere a scrivere un'altra ...
in bocca al lupone!

peccato, comunque ... si. 


sienne


----------



## Tebe (2 Febbraio 2014)

....O. Merda.


----------



## Leda (2 Febbraio 2014)

Che i venti ti siano propizi, Quibbel :kiss:


----------



## Divì (2 Febbraio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Che i venti ti siano propizi, Quibbel :kiss:


Si', ma chi sso compra tradi.net?


----------



## Leda (2 Febbraio 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Si', ma chi sso compra tradi.net?


Boh? Anche le cose belle finiscono, Divì


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Febbraio 2014)

Quanto costa?


----------



## Divì (2 Febbraio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Boh? Anche le cose belle finiscono, Divì


Peccato, è stato bello finché è durato, un po' come una scappatella!

:up:


----------



## Tebe (2 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Quanto costa?


quoto


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Febbraio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Nessuna luce all'orizzonte e solo un muro di piogge interminabili in arrivo. Virtualmente e realmente, come si può vedere, su più fronti. Fronti che mi spingono a fare decisioni difficili.
> 
> Sto per voltare pagina nella mia vita, ancora una volta, vendo tutto quel che posseggo e pubblico ciò che è rimasto nascosto per decenni. Prima del tempo si intende, ma ormai non fa differenza. La mongolfiera non aspetta a lungo. Il vento si è sollevato e strattona l'ancora.
> 
> Cominciate a ragionare chi di voi potrebbe interessarsi del sito e forum di Tradiment.net, che dovrò lasciare a terra, troppa zavorra per le nuove avventure che mi attendono. Non lo regalo, perché ogni volta che ho dato via qualcosa senza chiedere nulla in cambio, è stato abbandonato, calpestato e rovinato.


Te ne vai ?! O poffarbacco !!:singleeye:


----------



## Tubarao (2 Febbraio 2014)

Parliamone. La mia mail ce l'hai.


----------



## Fantastica (2 Febbraio 2014)

Colletta?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Febbraio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Nessuna luce all'orizzonte e solo un muro di piogge interminabili in arrivo. Virtualmente e realmente, come si può vedere, su più fronti. Fronti che mi spingono a fare decisioni difficili.
> 
> Sto per voltare pagina nella mia vita, ancora una volta, vendo tutto quel che posseggo e pubblico ciò che è rimasto nascosto per decenni. Prima del tempo si intende, ma ormai non fa differenza. La mongolfiera non aspetta a lungo. Il vento si è sollevato e strattona l'ancora.
> 
> Cominciate a ragionare chi di voi potrebbe interessarsi del sito e forum di Tradiment.net, che dovrò lasciare a terra, troppa zavorra per le nuove avventure che mi attendono. Non lo regalo, perché ogni volta che ho dato via qualcosa senza chiedere nulla in cambio, è stato abbandonato, calpestato e rovinato.


Lo compro io.
Che ne dici?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lo compro io.
> Che ne dici?


No io non ti voglio come capo!


----------



## contepinceton (2 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> No io non ti voglio come capo!


Perchè?
Sarà penem e circenses per tutte eh?
Mi faccio prestare il denaro da Lothar...


----------



## Flavia (2 Febbraio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Nessuna luce all'orizzonte e solo un muro di piogge interminabili in arrivo. Virtualmente e realmente, come si può vedere, su più fronti. Fronti che mi spingono a fare decisioni difficili.
> 
> Sto per voltare pagina nella mia vita, ancora una volta, vendo tutto quel che posseggo e pubblico ciò che è rimasto nascosto per decenni. Prima del tempo si intende, ma ormai non fa differenza. La mongolfiera non aspetta a lungo. Il vento si è sollevato e strattona l'ancora.
> 
> Cominciate a ragionare chi di voi potrebbe interessarsi del sito e forum di Tradiment.net, che dovrò lasciare a terra, troppa zavorra per le nuove avventure che mi attendono. Non lo regalo, perché ogni volta che ho dato via qualcosa senza chiedere nulla in cambio, è stato abbandonato, calpestato e rovinato.


auguri di ogni bene
e di tante nuove
emozionanti avventure


----------



## Divì (2 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Colletta?


fondiamo una cooperativa ....


----------



## sienne (2 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lo compro io.
> Che ne dici?



Ciao 


ehhhh ... ti piacerebbe, 
un gruppo urlante e viva la f .... 
e in risposta e viva il p ... 
tutte le 24 ore ... di continuo ... 


sei sicuro? 
non ti annoieresti col tempo? 


sienne


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè?
> Sarà penem e circenses per tutte eh?
> Mi faccio prestare il denaro da Lothar...


Perché poi dici: niente terroni ecc ecc e io ho sangue terrone nelle vene!


----------



## contepinceton (2 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> ehhhh ... ti piacerebbe,
> ...


No sto macinando idee con la mente....quasi quasi chiamo il tuba...
secondo me...


----------



## Flavia (2 Febbraio 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> fondiamo una cooperativa ....


soci lavoratori?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Perché poi dici: niente terroni ecc ecc e io ho sangue terrone nelle vene!


No...
I terroni ci vogliono.
Altrimenti dopo come faccio a dire...senti teron...


----------



## contepinceton (2 Febbraio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> soci lavoratori?


Quota iscrizione annua?


----------



## Flavia (2 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quota iscrizione annua?


a parte gli scherzi
ad avere le capacità tecniche
ma poi vuoi mettere 
la grande quota di pazienza 
che devi investire?
:smile:


----------



## sienne (2 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No sto macinando idee con la mente....quasi quasi chiamo il tuba...
> secondo me...



Ciao 

 ... ferma quella mente! 

ti ci vuole una consigliera ...  ... 

e col tuba ... si, anche se ... 


sienne


----------



## danielacala (2 Febbraio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Nessuna luce all'orizzonte e solo un muro di piogge interminabili in arrivo. Virtualmente e realmente, come si può vedere, su più fronti. Fronti che mi spingono a fare decisioni difficili.
> 
> Sto per voltare pagina nella mia vita, ancora una volta, vendo tutto quel che posseggo e pubblico ciò che è rimasto nascosto per decenni. Prima del tempo si intende, ma ormai non fa differenza. La mongolfiera non aspetta a lungo. Il vento si è sollevato e strattona l'ancora.
> 
> Cominciate a ragionare chi di voi potrebbe interessarsi del sito e forum di Tradiment.net, che dovrò lasciare a terra, troppa zavorra per le nuove avventure che mi attendono. Non lo regalo, perché ogni volta che ho dato via qualcosa senza chiedere nulla in cambio, è stato abbandonato, calpestato e rovinato.


Ma come. ..non è possibile. .è un incubo
Conte ..avevi detto che i tuoi malefici erano i più
potenti..visto cosa ho combinato? ...
..un forum distrutto. .per colpa di una daniamore
che non vuol cambiare nome.


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Febbraio 2014)

noooooooo non me lo chiudete... eddai oh, tutte le brutte notizie oggi??? ma che ho fatto?
e pensare che sto attenta a non rompere specchi e a non versare sale


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Quanto costa?


Per ora ho un'offerta da €900 (fra privati).


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Quanto costa?


Se lo volete prendere in gruppo, vi conviene fare un'associazione senza scopo di lucro, dove il forum e sito costituisce il capitale.


----------



## lolapal (3 Febbraio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Nessuna luce all'orizzonte e solo un muro di piogge interminabili in arrivo. Virtualmente e realmente, come si può vedere, su più fronti. Fronti che mi spingono a fare decisioni difficili.
> 
> Sto per voltare pagina nella mia vita, ancora una volta, vendo tutto quel che posseggo e pubblico ciò che è rimasto nascosto per decenni. Prima del tempo si intende, ma ormai non fa differenza. La mongolfiera non aspetta a lungo. Il vento si è sollevato e strattona l'ancora.
> 
> Cominciate a ragionare chi di voi potrebbe interessarsi del sito e forum di Tradiment.net, che dovrò lasciare a terra, troppa zavorra per le nuove avventure che mi attendono. Non lo regalo, perché ogni volta che ho dato via qualcosa senza chiedere nulla in cambio, è stato abbandonato, calpestato e rovinato.


In bocca al lupo per il nuovo corso, Quibb. Abbi cura di te.


----------



## AnnaBlume (3 Febbraio 2014)

Abbi buon vento, Quibb!


----------



## danielacala (3 Febbraio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Se lo volete prendere in gruppo, vi conviene fare un'associazione senza scopo di lucro, dove il forum e sito costituisce il capitale.


Io ci sto.


----------



## lothar57 (3 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè?
> Sarà penem e circenses per tutte eh?
> Mi faccio prestare il denaro da Lothar...



Caschi male amico,il momento e'nero,e non vedo sbocchi.L'altro giorno,un mio garnde amico,mi ha chiesto consiglio.Sai ha 12 dipendenti,e non sa piu'come fare ad andare avanti...e'sfiduciato,e come tutti sta fermo alla finestra ad aspettare,che la recessione termini.Vorrebbe chiudere,e mandare a fan culo la tares.f24,iva,inps,inail..tutti parassiti sulle nostre spalle..e lo capisco..perche'fanno passare la voglia di lavorare.anche a me...................


----------



## Caciottina (3 Febbraio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Per ora ho un'offerta da €900 (fra privati).


In bocca al lupo Quibb. 
E in culo alla balena


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Febbraio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Nessuna luce all'orizzonte e solo un muro di piogge interminabili in arrivo. Virtualmente e realmente, come si può vedere, su più fronti. Fronti che mi spingono a fare decisioni difficili.
> 
> Sto per voltare pagina nella mia vita, ancora una volta, vendo tutto quel che posseggo e pubblico ciò che è rimasto nascosto per decenni. Prima del tempo si intende, ma ormai non fa differenza. La mongolfiera non aspetta a lungo. Il vento si è sollevato e strattona l'ancora..


Buon viaggio. Grazie di tutto.



> Cominciate a ragionare chi di voi potrebbe interessarsi del sito e forum di Tradiment.net, che dovrò lasciare a terra, troppa zavorra per le nuove avventure che mi attendono.


Io in passato ho amministrato un forum: è un delirio e ci vuole molta motivazione e molto tempo.



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non lo regalo, perché ogni volta che ho dato via qualcosa senza chiedere nulla in cambio, è stato abbandonato, calpestato e rovinato.


Vero.


----------



## Rabarbaro (3 Febbraio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Nessuna luce all'orizzonte e solo un muro di piogge interminabili in arrivo. Virtualmente e realmente, come si può vedere, su più fronti. Fronti che mi spingono a fare decisioni difficili.
> 
> Sto per voltare pagina nella mia vita, ancora una volta, vendo tutto quel che posseggo e pubblico ciò che è rimasto nascosto per decenni. Prima del tempo si intende, ma ormai non fa differenza. La mongolfiera non aspetta a lungo. Il vento si è sollevato e strattona l'ancora.
> 
> Cominciate a ragionare chi di voi potrebbe interessarsi del sito e forum di Tradiment.net, che dovrò lasciare a terra, troppa zavorra per le nuove avventure che mi attendono. Non lo regalo, perché ogni volta che ho dato via qualcosa senza chiedere nulla in cambio, è stato abbandonato, calpestato e rovinato.


Buon Johannes, con te verrà a mancare una delle poche sicurezze del forum, e per molti motivi credo che a me a molti mancherai più di quanto ora riusciamo ad immaginare.

Non può piovere per sempre.


(Se si fa una colletta per l'acquisto del sito, io ci sto)


----------



## free (3 Febbraio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Nessuna luce all'orizzonte e solo un muro di piogge interminabili in arrivo. Virtualmente e realmente, come si può vedere, su più fronti. Fronti che mi spingono a fare decisioni difficili.
> 
> Sto per voltare pagina nella mia vita, ancora una volta, vendo tutto quel che posseggo e pubblico ciò che è rimasto nascosto per decenni. Prima del tempo si intende, ma ormai non fa differenza. La mongolfiera non aspetta a lungo. Il vento si è sollevato e strattona l'ancora.
> 
> Cominciate a ragionare chi di voi potrebbe interessarsi del sito e forum di Tradiment.net, che dovrò lasciare a terra, troppa zavorra per le nuove avventure che mi attendono. Non lo regalo, perché ogni volta che ho dato via qualcosa senza chiedere nulla in cambio, è stato abbandonato, calpestato e rovinato.


in bocca al lupo di cuore


----------



## free (3 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caschi male amico,il momento e'nero,e non vedo sbocchi.L'altro giorno,un mio garnde amico,mi ha chiesto consiglio.Sai ha 12 dipendenti,e non sa piu'come fare ad andare avanti...e'sfiduciato,e come tutti sta fermo alla finestra ad aspettare,che la recessione termini.Vorrebbe chiudere,e mandare a fan culo la tares.f24,iva,inps,inail..tutti parassiti sulle nostre spalle..e lo capisco..perche'fanno passare la voglia di lavorare.anche a me...................



quoto...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caschi male amico,il momento e'nero,e non vedo sbocchi.L'altro giorno,un mio garnde amico,mi ha chiesto consiglio.Sai ha 12 dipendenti,e non sa piu'come fare ad andare avanti...e'sfiduciato,e come tutti sta fermo alla finestra ad aspettare,che la recessione termini.Vorrebbe chiudere,e mandare a fan culo la tares.f24,iva,inps,inail..tutti parassiti sulle nostre spalle..e lo capisco..perche'fanno passare la voglia di lavorare.anche a me...................


Amico lo trasformeremo in una gabbia per fagiane...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Ma come. ..non è possibile. .è un incubo
> Conte ..avevi detto che i tuoi malefici erano i più
> potenti..visto cosa ho combinato? ...
> ..un forum distrutto. .per colpa di una daniamore
> che non vuol cambiare nome.


Dobbiamo unire le forze mia cara....
Uniamo l'utile con il dilettevole...


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Buon Johannes, con te verrà a mancare una delle poche sicurezze del forum, e per molti motivi credo che a me a molti mancherai più di quanto ora riusciamo ad immaginare.
> 
> Non può piovere per sempre.
> 
> ...


quoto e mi associo al pensiero e alla dichiarazione.
(e intanto ne approfitto per stare vicina a Rabby :inlove


----------



## perplesso (3 Febbraio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Per ora ho un'offerta da €900 (fra privati).


a 1100 chiuderesti?   nel senso che lo venderesti a noi forumisti?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> a 1100 chiuderesti?   nel senso che lo venderesti a noi forumisti?


Ho pubblicato la vendita ieri su Facebook e 10 minuti dopo sono arrivate le prime offerte. E' presto sapere dove sta il limite superiore. Non attendo molto a lungo però. Lunedì prossima settimana si vede l'andazzo. Se i grandi non si interessano, allora siamo su queste cifre. Vi terrò aggiornato.

Io purtroppo devo andare per il migliore offerente. I miei debitori non sono in grado di pagare e io ho bisogno di fondi per avviare una nuova attività. Senza non si fa niente.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Febbraio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ho pubblicato la vendita ieri su Facebook e 10 minuti dopo sono arrivate le prime offerte. E' presto sapere dove sta il limite superiore. Non attendo molto a lungo però. Lunedì prossima settimana si vede l'andazzo. Se i grandi non si interessano, allora siamo su queste cifre. Vi terrò aggiornato.
> 
> Io purtroppo devo andare per il migliore offerente. I miei debitori non sono in grado di pagare e io ho bisogno di fondi per avviare una nuova attività. Senza non si fa niente.


ma quindi, se lo compra qualcuno che non sia del forum......
questo si chiude no?
mica ci lasci nella mani del primo riccone che passa spero?
io non voglio che estranei sappiano le cose nostre......
possiamo chiudere e riaprire?


----------



## disincantata (3 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma quindi, se lo compra qualcuno che non sia del forum......
> questo si chiude no?
> mica ci lasci nella mani del primo riccone che passa spero?
> io non voglio che estranei sappiano le cose nostre......
> possiamo chiudere e riaprire?



Che senso avrebbe se lo comprasse per chiuderlo?


----------



## Caciottina (3 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Che senso avrebbe se lo comprasse per chiuderlo?


no infatti....
cazzata....
e quindi scusa....davvero, se lo compra uno sconosciuto, sapra tutto di noi>?
cioe' se per sbaglio lo compra mio padre?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Febbraio 2014)

io avrei anche le capacità tecniche per amministrarlo ma purtroppo il tempo tra musica, famiglia, donna... ( speriamo ) ed il lavoro è veramente poco.  Al massimo potrò dare un contributo come co Admin. 

Come investimento lo vedo a perdere ma in caso mi aggregherò se le cifre non fossero esose.


----------



## disincantata (3 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no infatti....
> cazzata....
> e quindi scusa....davvero, se lo compra uno sconosciuto, saprà tutto di noi>?
> cioe' se per sbaglio lo compra mio padre?



Per tutto intendi risalire a chi siamo?

Email?


----------



## perplesso (3 Febbraio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ho pubblicato la vendita ieri su Facebook e 10 minuti dopo sono arrivate le prime offerte. E' presto sapere dove sta il limite superiore. Non attendo molto a lungo però. Lunedì prossima settimana si vede l'andazzo. Se i grandi non si interessano, allora siamo su queste cifre. Vi terrò aggiornato.
> 
> Io purtroppo devo andare per il migliore offerente. I miei debitori non sono in grado di pagare e io ho bisogno di fondi per avviare una nuova attività. Senza non si fa niente.


ok,spero ci terrai informati sulla migliore offerta pervenutati,se non arriva una cosa irrifiutabile,possiamo sempre rilanciare


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma quindi, se lo compra qualcuno che non sia del forum......
> questo si chiude no?
> mica ci lasci nella mani del primo riccone che passa spero?
> io non voglio che estranei sappiano le cose nostre......
> possiamo chiudere e riaprire?


Nessuno lo compra per chiuderlo. Ma potenzialmente c'è il rischio che qualcuno lo compra per scopi impropri. Se passa agli amici, questo rischio è basso. Ma se ad esempio passa a qualcuno con siti di incontro, basta immaginare cosa se ne fanno.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Per tutto intendi risalire a chi siamo?
> 
> Email?


no, non necessariamente.....anxche solo tutto il resto....
chi siamo proprio, non so manco io chi sono io, figuarti.....
bo.....mi fa un po strano.....potrebbero comprarlo dei miei amici, che magari non sanno nulla delle mie cose o che scrivo qui e poi scoprire tutto.....
penso che se si deve vendere almeno ricominciare da capo.....tenere le basi.....ma un nuovo inizio


----------



## Caciottina (3 Febbraio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Nessuno lo compra per chiuderlo. Ma potenzialmente c'è il rischio che qualcuno lo compra per scopi impropri. Se passa agli amici, questo rischio è basso. Ma se ad esempio passa a qualcuno con siti di incontro, basta immaginare cosa se ne fanno.


quindi noi non siamo protetti in nessun modo?


----------



## disincantata (3 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok,spero ci terrai informati sulla migliore offerta pervenutati,se non arriva una cosa irrifiutabile,possiamo sempre rilanciare



10 euro posso spenderli.

Come Santoro con Servizio Pubblico, dai facciamo 20.


----------



## perplesso (3 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> quindi noi non siamo protetti in nessun modo?


Noi possiamo solo tenere aperta la nostra offerta,sperando che non arrivi qualche personaggio strano.

se si resta sui 1100 euro,penso che frugandoci un pò nelle tasche,si trovino


----------



## Caciottina (3 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> 10 euro posso spenderli.
> 
> Come Santoro con Servizio Pubblico, dai facciamo 20.


io fino a 30 si


----------



## Caciottina (3 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Noi possiamo solo tenere aperta la nostra offerta,sperando che non arrivi qualche personaggio strano.
> 
> se si resta sui 1100 euro,penso che frugandoci un pò nelle tasche,si trovino



io sono piu che felice di metterli....
pero penso anche che in qualche modo dobbiamo avere la possibilita di proteggerci...
oh, ci sono le nostre vite su ste pagine......


----------



## Flavia (3 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> 10 euro posso spenderli.
> 
> Come Santoro con Servizio Pubblico, dai facciamo 20.


:up:
la proposta non è 
da sottovalutare...


----------



## Caciottina (3 Febbraio 2014)

*Quibb*

se puoi tenerci molto aggoirnati te ne saremmo grati.
Io, e non sono l unica, sono sicura di poter raccimolare qualcosa.....e tutti insieme forse ce la possiamo fare....
pero tu non darci in pasto ai pescecani, ti suppliiiiiico ....


----------



## lunaiena (3 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Buon Johannes, con te verrà a mancare una delle poche sicurezze del forum, e per molti motivi credo che a me a molti mancherai più di quanto ora riusciamo ad immaginare.
> 
> Non può piovere per sempre.
> 
> ...


concordo sulla colletta ma poi saremmo soci ...
e chi amministra ...chi ha il tempo e le conoscenze tecniche ...


@Qiulb...
in bocca al lupo...
ogni tanto cambiare fa bene e stimola...:up:
io quando mi sento cadere nella routine cambio ...più o meno ogni 10anni...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> concordo sulla colletta ma poi saremmo soci ...
> e chi amministra ...chi ha il tempo e le conoscenze tecniche ...


Penso sia anche un problema di anonimato. Chi partecipa ci mette necessariamente nome e cognome.


----------



## disincantata (3 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Penso sia anche un problema di anonimato. Chi partecipa ci mette necessariamente nome e cognome.



Perchè?

basterebbe versare le quote su una carta prepagata.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Perchè?
> 
> basterebbe versare le quote su una carta prepagata.


Non conosco a fondo il meccanismo delle prepagate, ma credo che beneficiario e pagante conoscerebbero rispettivamente i propri dati personali.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Non conosco a fondo il meccanismo delle prepagate, ma credo che beneficiario e pagante conoscerebbero rispettivamente i propri dati personali.


si vero.
confermo


----------



## AnnaBlume (3 Febbraio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Nessuno lo compra per chiuderlo. Ma potenzialmente c'è il rischio che qualcuno lo compra per scopi impropri. Se passa agli amici, questo rischio è basso. Ma se ad esempio passa a qualcuno con siti di incontro, basta immaginare cosa se ne fanno.


scusa, ma se permetti, se lo acquista un perfetto sconosciuto, potresti per lo meno cancellare i dati sensibili e riconducibili a identità fisiche, no? Uno li ha lasciati qui dopo aver letto ed approvato i termini e la finalità del servizio; io i miei ad un sito di incontri non li avrei mai dati. Un conto è se vendi la scatola, un conto è se vendi "noi", scusa


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Perchè?
> 
> basterebbe versare le quote su una carta prepagata.


Un nome ci vuole per il responsabile legale.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> scusa, ma se permetti, se lo acquista un perfetto sconosciuto, potresti per lo meno cancellare i *dati sensibili e riconducibili a identità fisiche*, no? Uno li ha lasciati qui dopo aver letto ed approvato i termini e la finalità del servizio; io i miei ad un sito di incontri non li avrei mai dati. Un conto è se vendi la scatola, un conto è se vendi "noi", scusa


Quali, scusa? A parte l'email di registrazione.


----------



## AnnaBlume (3 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Quali, scusa? A parte l'email di registrazione.


e ti pare poco?


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Quali, scusa? A parte l'email di registrazione.


... che si può cambiare.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Quali, scusa? A parte l'email di registrazione.


be anche solo quello che noi ci confidiamo qui.....
e' abbastanbza per risalire all gente.....


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e ti pare poco?


Dipende. Chi ha questo problema può crearsi un'email anonima e cambiare quella di riferimento del proprio profilo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (3 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... che si può cambiare.


come si fa? e siamo sicuri che della precedente non rimangano tracce?

Lo chiedo seriamente: come si fa? e la precedente sparisce senza lasciare tracce?


----------



## lunaiena (3 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Penso sia anche un problema di anonimato. Chi partecipa ci mette necessariamente nome e cognome.


Chi ha intenzione di partecipare penso lo metta in conto...
credo almeno...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> be anche solo quello che noi ci confidiamo qui.....
> e' abbastanbza per risalire all gente.....


Se ti sei registrato come sergio.marchionne@fiat.it sì.
Se come spaccamogli@hotmail.it no.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Se ti sei registrato come sergio.marchionne@fiat.it sì.
> Se come spaccamogli@hotmail.it no.


ho detto le cose che noi scriviamo qui.....io ho un email anonima.....anzo nemmeno piu, non lo so che ho.....
ho chiuso l email ma qui ancora sono registrata, quindi non so


----------



## lothar57 (3 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Un nome ci vuole per il responsabile legale.




Ocio Sbri...il gestore del sito e'1 sas,presumo admin la venda assieme al sito.
E la sas,come la snc,e'inconcepibile,farla con sconosciuti...il probleme del leg.r.te e'l'ultimo


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Chi ha intenzione di partecipare penso lo metta in conto...
> credo almeno...


eh beh, per forza, no? non credo si possa fondare in anonimato una onlus.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> come si fa? e siamo sicuri che della precedente non rimangano tracce?
> 
> Lo chiedo seriamente: come si fa? e la precedente sparisce senza lasciare tracce?


Vai nelle impostazioni del tuo profilo e cambia la mail. Comunque in generale è una boiata iscriversi a qualsivoglia forum con i propri dati personali.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ocio Sbri...il gestore del sito e'1 sas,*presumo admin la venda assieme al sito*.
> E la sas,come la snc,e'incocepibile,farla con sconosciuti...il probleme del leg.r.te e'l'ultimo


no, pare di no, infatti ci suggeriva di consorziarci in una onlus, eventualmente.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh beh, per forza, no? non credo si possa fondare in anonimato una onlus.


No, certo. Io parlavo della contribuzione: credo che molti contribuirebbero, se non ci fosse il problema del "far vedere" i propri dati. A meno che uno non consegni il contributo brevi mano.


----------



## lothar57 (3 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, pare di no, infatti ci suggeriva di consorziarci in una onlus, eventualmente.


uhmmmmmmmmm...non lo credo possibile


----------



## lunaiena (3 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Perchè?
> 
> basterebbe versare le quote su una carta prepagata.



Però io non conosco i meccanismi virtuali...
ma io lo considererei come un investimento che può essere anche a fondo perso ,ma 
poi ci deve essere tutta una gestione ...
tenere un sito ed esempio ha un costo annuale ,mensile , trimestrale o è gratuito?
se ha un costo bisognerà affrontare ...parlare decidere ...poi non so ipotizzo...
bisognera eleggere un admin ad esempio ...forse è tante altre cose ...litigare con altri soci 
cioè non è così semplice essere in tanti...


----------



## lunaiena (3 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Un nome ci vuole per il responsabile legale.


lo lo spieghi meglio di me brava ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> come si fa? e siamo sicuri che della precedente non rimangano tracce?
> 
> Lo chiedo seriamente: come si fa? e la precedente sparisce senza lasciare tracce?


se vai nel profilo la puoi cambiare, direi... non l'ho mai fatto ma credo sia assolutamente possibile e NIENTE sparisce senza lasciare tracce sul web
...
Quib avrà i suoi backup...ma immagino che li cancellerà.
Ad ogni modo, se non ci accolliamo noi il sito... non sarà MAI lo stesso posto.
Quib lo teneva su per passione.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> quindi noi non siamo protetti in nessun modo?


siete protetti dalla legge. chiunque prende possesso non ne può fare quello che vuole. non può rendere aperte le sezioni nascoste (ma le può nascondere del tutto) e non può leggere i messaggi privati (i quali comunque sarei tentato a cancellare in blocco).


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh beh, per forza, no? non credo si possa fondare in anonimato una onlus.


no. ma un'associazione senza scopo di lucro sì.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> scusa, ma se permetti, se lo acquista un perfetto sconosciuto, potresti per lo meno cancellare i dati sensibili e riconducibili a identità fisiche, no? Uno li ha lasciati qui dopo aver letto ed approvato i termini e la finalità del servizio; io i miei ad un sito di incontri non li avrei mai dati. Un conto è se vendi la scatola, un conto è se vendi "noi", scusa


vedi la risposta sotto.


----------



## AnnaBlume (3 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Vai nelle impostazioni del tuo profilo e cambia la mail. Comunque in generale è una boiata iscriversi a qualsivoglia forum con i propri dati personali.


grazie papà, quello già lo sapevo. Ma non sono arrivata a tanto da scrivere come mail topolina@hotmail.com. 
Poiché mi sono iscritta con una delle due mail che uso, vorrei evitare a) controlli incrociati seri sul web, al fine di determinare la mia identità per fini che non sostengo b) vorrei evitare di avere la casella di posta piena di spam o inviti di sconosciuti/e.
Ergo, sì, ci potevo pensare prima, ma non l'ho fatto, dunque non ho creato ad hoc una mail (che peraltro scorderei in un nanosecondo).


----------



## Simy (3 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> grazie papà, quello già lo sapevo. Ma non sono arrivata a tanto da scrivere come mail topolina@hotmail.com.
> Poiché mi sono iscritta con una delle due mail che uso, vorrei evitare a) controlli incrociati seri sul web, al fine di determinare la mia identità per fini che non sostengo b) vorrei evitare di avere la casella di posta piena di spam o inviti di sconosciuti/e.
> Ergo, sì, ci potevo pensare prima, ma non l'ho fatto, dunque non ho creato ad hoc una mail (che peraltro scorderei in un nanosecondo).


nemmeno io veramente. 
anche io mi sono iscritta con una delle due mail che uso...


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> uhmmmmmmmmm...non lo credo possibile


... dovrei informarmi. Non è tanto lo startup, quanto la manutenzione.
Anche fossero 5 euro all'anno, (e non lo sono) c'è tutto lo sbattimento delle responsabilità della sicurezza dei dati e della pubblicazione.
Serve qualcuno che stia già facendo questo lavoro e non è il mio caso perchè io mi occupo d'altro.
Altrimenti non ci si sta dentro con le rogne, oltre che le spese.
Vediamo un po' che dice Tuba, magari ha una soluzione.


----------



## AnnaBlume (3 Febbraio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> vedi la risposta sotto.


cioè quello che hai scritto in firma?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> nemmeno io veramente.
> anche io mi sono iscritta con una delle due mail che uso...


come già detto, nessuno può fare questo tipo di attività.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Febbraio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> siete protetti dalla legge. chiunque prende possesso non ne può fare quello che vuole. non può rendere aperte le sezioni nascoste (ma le può nascondere del tutto) e non può leggere i messaggi privati (i quali comunque sarei tentato a cancellare in blocco).


ok, ti faccio un ultima domanda/richiesta.
tu pero non mi uccidere e non arrabbiarti...
nel caso decidessi di abbandonarci ai cattivi......
........se una persona, una qualsiasi, tipo me per esempio, ti chiedesse prima di vendere, di cancellare alcune cose.......
sempre ipoteticamente parlando.....
tu diresti si?
l ultimo regalo prima di abbandonarci?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> cioè quello che hai scritto in firma?


sotto= sopra


----------



## lunaiena (3 Febbraio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> no. ma un'associazione senza scopo di lucro sì.


ok...
dove esiste?


----------



## Simy (3 Febbraio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> come già detto, nessuno può fare questo tipo di attività.



non ho dubbi su questo; ovvio che se diventasse un sito di incontri chiederei la cancellazione


----------



## lunaiena (3 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> uhmmmmmmmmm...non lo credo possibile


Quoto


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Febbraio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> no. ma un'associazione senza scopo di lucro sì.


... non si va comunque da un notaio con dei documenti? Chiedo, non ne ho idea.


----------



## perplesso (3 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... dovrei informarmi. Non è tanto lo startup, quanto la manutenzione.
> Anche fossero 5 euro all'anno, (e non lo sono) c'è tutto lo sbattimento delle responsabilità della sicurezza dei dati e della pubblicazione.
> Serve qualcuno che stia già facendo questo lavoro e non è il mio caso perchè io mi occupo d'altro.
> Altrimenti non ci si sta dentro con le rogne, oltre che le spese.
> Vediamo un po' che dice Tuba, magari ha una soluzione.


il problema fondamentale è avere qualcuno di noi che si sappia accollare la gestione informatica del forum.  il resto è governabile.   e non credo che le spese di manutenzione di Tradinet siano alte,altrimenti Quibbel avrebbe fissato una base d'asta superiore ai 900-1100 euro di cui stiamo discutendo


----------



## Calipso (3 Febbraio 2014)

Nooo ma che tristezza.

Tempi di chiusura?


----------



## AnnaBlume (3 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> nemmeno io veramente.
> anche io mi sono iscritta con una delle due mail che uso...


appunto: ORA so che è stupido, ma allora non ci ho pensato, considerato che la mail che ho usato (a quello c'ho pensato) non è composta da nome.cognome 

però è una delle mie due vere email, dunque, sai com'è...ci tengo


----------



## lunaiena (3 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... dovrei informarmi. Non è tanto lo startup, quanto la manutenzione.
> Anche fossero 5 euro all'anno, (e non lo sono) c'è tutto lo sbattimento delle responsabilità della sicurezza dei dati e della pubblicazione.
> Serve qualcuno che stia già facendo questo lavoro e non è il mio caso perchè io mi occupo d'altro.
> Altrimenti non ci si sta dentro con le rogne, oltre che le spese.
> Vediamo un po' che dice Tuba, magari ha una soluzione.


quoto...


----------



## Caciottina (3 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> il problema fondamentale è avere qualcuno di noi che si sappia accollare la gestione informatica del forum.  il resto è governabile.   e non credo che le spese di manutenzione di Tradinet siano alte,altrimenti Quibbel avrebbe fissato una base d'asta superiore ai 900-1100 euro di cui stiamo discutendo


spiega meglio...la parte informatica


----------



## perplesso (3 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... non si va comunque da un notaio con dei documenti? Chiedo, non ne ho idea.


è una compravendita mobiliare,dovrebbe bastare una scrittura privata.     si può fare con atto notarile,anche.  ma parvemi sovrabbondante come cosa


----------



## AnnaBlume (3 Febbraio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> sotto= sopra


ah, ok


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> è una compravendita mobiliare,dovrebbe bastare una scrittura privata. si può fare con atto notarile,anche. ma parvemi sovrabbondante come cosa


parlavo della fondazione dell'associazione senza fini di lucro, non della compravendita


----------



## lunaiena (3 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... non si va comunque da un notaio con dei documenti? Chiedo, non ne ho idea.


non credo sia necessario


----------



## lothar57 (3 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> ok...
> dove esiste?



esempio....la Pubblica Assitenza(ambulanze etc etc..)e'onlus.Per legge non puo'avere utile,quindi pareggio di bilancio.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> ok...
> dove esiste?


bisogna farla. prendi 10 forumisti che non mangiano crisitello tutti i giorni e crei un'associazione "Tradinet" con soci, 1 rappresentate eletto dai 10 e rieletto ogni tot, 1 statuto che regola questa cosa. c'è l'iscrizione non so dove, partita iva che cmq bisogna avere per le spese e la prima cosa che fa questa associazione è comprare dominio e forum. con un'associazione c'è anche il vantaggio che potreste chiedere un contributo EU per attività socialmente utili e cose del genere. ogni tanto ne danno dei finanziamenti a fondo perduto. per privati questi soldi non ci sono.


----------



## Fantastica (3 Febbraio 2014)

@Quibb, tesoro che ci mancherai, se procedi a cancellare gli MP, ti prego di farcelo sapere con un certo anticipo. Ci sono cose che non si possono perdere.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> è una compravendita mobiliare,dovrebbe bastare una scrittura privata.     si può fare con atto notarile,anche.  ma parvemi sovrabbondante come cosa


è un contratto privato, al massimo. non c'è bisogno di nulla, in realtà. i siti si comprano senza documentazione.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @Quibb, tesoro che ci mancherai, se procedi a cancellare gli MP, ti prego di farcelo sapere con un certo anticipo. Ci sono cose che non si possono perdere.


c'è la simpatica funzione di esportazione, suggerirei vivamente di cominciare a fare i salvataggi.


----------



## Rabarbaro (3 Febbraio 2014)

Ragazzi, se un volenteroso di fiducia qui dentro si prendesse l'onere di metterci la faccia e l'impegno per la gestione (una volta sapevo anch'io come si faceva, ma l'ho fortunatamente dimenticato...), sarebbe piuttosto facile far continuare le cose come vanno ora.
Il sito credo si autosostenga con i banner pubblicitari (e forse ci avanza anche qualcosina...), mentre per l'acquisto del dominio dal buon Giovanni si potrebbe procedere con una raccolta fondi (non c'è bisogno che di dire che si può finanziare anonimamente chiunque al costo di un francobollo...), sempre che non si arrivi a cifre troppo importanti.

Non nego poi il fatto che, se cambiasse la politica del sito, quasi certamente farei fagotto.
E penso che anche altri la pensino allo stesso modo.


----------



## Simy (3 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> appunto: ORA so che è stupido, ma allora non ci ho pensato, considerato che la mail che ho usato (a quello c'ho pensato) non è composta da nome.cognome
> 
> però è una delle mie due vere email, dunque, sai com'è...ci tengo



idem :rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (3 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> esempio....la Pubblica Assitenza(ambulanze etc etc..)e'onlus.Per legge non puo'avere utile,quindi pareggio di bilancio.



Ok per legge non può averne...
Ma per legge tante cose non si potrebbero fare ma poi si fanno...
parlerei di fare le cose chiare senza baruffe dopo...


----------



## Caciottina (3 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ragazzi, se un volenteroso di fiducia qui dentro si prendesse l'onere di metterci la faccia e l'impegno per la gestione (una volta sapevo anch'io come si faceva, ma l'ho fortunatamente dimenticato...), sarebbe piuttosto facile far continuare le cose come vanno ora.
> Il sito credo si autosostenga con i banner pubblicitari (e forse ci avanza anche qualcosina...), mentre per l'acquisto del dominio dal buon Giovanni si potrebbe procedere con una raccolta fondi (non c'è bisogno che di dire che si può finanziare anonimamente chiunque al costo di un francobollo...), sempre che non si arrivi a cifre troppo importanti.
> 
> Non nego poi il fatto che, se cambiasse la politica del sito, quasi certamente farei fagotto.
> E penso che anche altri la pensino allo stesso modo.


in che senso la faccia?
io avrei tempo di gestirlo......con un aiuto certo, ma il tempo l avrei......
la faccia.....ce l ho come il deretano sicche'....
spiegati


----------



## perplesso (3 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> spiega meglio...la parte informatica


voglio dire che la cosa che più conta è avere un webmaster che sia di "famiglia" perchè solo uno che sia legato profondamente al forum può rendersi disponibile con la continuità necessaria a tenere in piedi la baracca.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Febbraio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> bisogna farla. prendi 10 forumisti che non mangiano crisitello tutti i giorni e crei un'associazione "Tradinet" con soci, 1 rappresentate eletto dai 10 e rieletto ogni tot, 1 statuto che regola questa cosa. c'è l'iscrizione non so dove, partita iva che cmq bisogna avere per le spese e la prima cosa che fa questa associazione è comprare dominio e forum. con un'associazione c'è anche il vantaggio che potreste chiedere un contributo EU per attività socialmente utili e cose del genere. ogni tanto ne danno dei finanziamenti a fondo perduto. per privati questi soldi non ci sono.


ah ok. l'iscrizione non so dove deve essere la registrazione fatta dal notaio, penso. 300€, pare.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> voglio dire che la cosa che più conta è avere un webmaster che sia di "famiglia" perchè solo uno che sia legato profondamente al forum può rendersi disponibile con la continuità necessaria a tenere in piedi la baracca.


ok chiaro, pensavo intendessi un IT molto bravo


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ragazzi, se un volenteroso di fiducia qui dentro si prendesse l'onere di metterci la faccia e l'impegno per la gestione (una volta sapevo anch'io come si faceva, ma l'ho fortunatamente dimenticato...), sarebbe piuttosto facile far continuare le cose come vanno ora.
> Il sito credo si autosostenga con i banner pubblicitari (e forse ci avanza anche qualcosina...), mentre per l'acquisto del dominio dal buon Giovanni si potrebbe procedere con una raccolta fondi (non c'è bisogno che di dire che si può finanziare anonimamente chiunque al costo di un francobollo...), sempre che non si arrivi a cifre troppo importanti.
> 
> *Non nego poi il fatto che, se cambiasse la politica del sito, quasi certamente farei fagotto*.
> E penso che anche altri la pensino allo stesso modo.


pure io.


----------



## Rabarbaro (3 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> in che senso la faccia?
> io avrei tempo di gestirlo......con un aiuto certo, ma il tempo l avrei......
> la faccia.....ce l ho come il deretano sicche'....
> spiegati


Uno che compri fisicamente il sito e ne risulti il gestore.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Uno che compri fisicamente il sito e ne risulti il gestore.


ok quindi niente piu colletta.....
no. non ho 1000 euro da investire cosi...
se serve qualcuno che abbia tempo e voglia di gestirlo fisicamente io posso farlo, e ho messo il mio limite colletta a 30 euri.....


----------



## perplesso (3 Febbraio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> è un contratto privato, al massimo. non c'è bisogno di nulla, in realtà. i siti si comprano senza documentazione.


una scrittura privata è un contratto tra privati...non so cosa intenda Sbriciolata per documentazione,forse pensa alle specifiche tecniche,ma immagino tu possa confermare che sono dettagli marginali


----------



## AnnaBlume (3 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> idem :rotfl:


io l'ho appena cambiata. Ora è più o meno Anna Blume @ qualcosa. Tiè 

ammazza quante Anna Blume girano! E' stata una fatica


----------



## Rabarbaro (3 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ok quindi niente piu colletta.....
> no. non ho 1000 euro da investire cosi...
> se serve qualcuno che abbia tempo e voglia di gestirlo fisicamente io posso farlo, e ho messo il mio limite colletta a 30 euri.....


Sorry, non mi sono spiegato...

I soldi deriverebbero dalla colletta, ma il titolare fisico del sito deve essere la persona che fisicamente lo possiede e se ne occupa.
Cioè, uno si prende la briga di gestire il sito a suo nome dopo averlo comprato da qurz coi soldi della comunità.


----------



## AnnaBlume (3 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> pure io.


mi sa che qui si spopolerebbe...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Uno che compri fisicamente il sito e ne risulti il gestore.


Comprare, gestire, contribuire restando anonimi (non per tutti, almeno per molti mi pare un problema), essere costanti, avere le capacità tecniche, automoderarsi (non farsi prendere la mano da litigi e contestazioni), proseguire la policy adottata sinora. E' una chimera: credetemi, ci sono già passato.


----------



## perplesso (3 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ragazzi, se un volenteroso di fiducia qui dentro si prendesse l'onere di metterci la faccia e l'impegno per la gestione (una volta sapevo anch'io come si faceva, ma l'ho fortunatamente dimenticato...), sarebbe piuttosto facile far continuare le cose come vanno ora.
> Il sito credo si autosostenga con i banner pubblicitari (e forse ci avanza anche qualcosina...), mentre per l'acquisto del dominio dal buon Giovanni si potrebbe procedere con una raccolta fondi (non c'è bisogno che di dire che si può finanziare anonimamente chiunque al costo di un francobollo...), sempre che non si arrivi a cifre troppo importanti.
> 
> Non nego poi il fatto che, se cambiasse la politica del sito, quasi certamente farei fagotto.
> E penso che anche altri la pensino allo stesso modo.


Gli è proprio per mantenere inalterata la filosofia del forum che stiamo discorrendo di rilevare noi il sito.....possiamo vedere di seguire la via che ci indica Quibbel,a questo punto si tratta di fare la conta e vedere se troviamo 15 persone disposte a metterci 100 euro a testa e a costituire l'associazione Tradinet.

sulle regole di autogestione ci sapremo accordare,spero


----------



## Caciottina (3 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Sorry, non mi sono spiegato...
> 
> I soldi deriverebbero dalla colletta, ma il titolare fisico del sito deve essere la persona che fisicamente lo possiede e se ne occupa.
> Cioè, uno si prende la briga di gestire il sito a suo nome dopo averlo comprato da qurz coi soldi della comunità.


bon, se qualcuno mi aiuta a tempo perso.....io ho abbastanza tempo in settimana e molto il weekend.....
se non si offre nessun altro.....
io mi volontarisco


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> una scrittura privata è un contratto tra privati...non so cosa intenda Sbriciolata per documentazione,forse pensa alle specifiche tecniche,ma immagino tu possa confermare che sono dettagli marginali


ma non è tanto il sito. Anche se ci vuole il responsabile che ci metta la faccia, ma questi sono problemi solo suoi. E' l'associazione che, ho paura, non possa essere anonima. Ma dato che non è il mio lavoro, non insisto.
comunque io non avrei problemi a risultare con il mio nome e cognome da un notaio.


----------



## Rabarbaro (3 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Comprare, gestire, contribuire restando anonimi (non per tutti, almeno per molti mi pare un problema), essere costanti, avere le capacità tecniche, automoderarsi (non farsi prendere la mano da litigi e contestazioni), proseguire la policy adottata sinora. *E' una chimera*: credetemi, ci sono già passato.





perplesso ha detto:


> Gli è proprio per mantenere inalterata la filosofia del forum che stiamo discorrendo di rilevare noi il sito.....possiamo vedere di seguire la via che ci indica Quibbel,a questo punto si tratta di fare la conta e vedere se troviamo 15 persone disposte a metterci 100 euro a testa e a costituire l'associazione Tradinet.
> 
> *sulle regole di autogestione ci sapremo accordare*,spero


Mmmmmm...

Tante teste quante idee...

Sull'anonimato del finaziamento mi sono già espresso e non credo ci siano problemi.
Il sito poi credo sia autosufficiente (banner) e quel qualcosina che avanza sarebbe la mancia per il lavoro del nuovo admin.
Il grosso problema lo vedo nelle possibili cifre in gioco: se qualcuno lo vuole trasformare in un sito di incontri hard e fiuta il business, noi difficilmente potremo competere.


----------



## perplesso (3 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non è tanto il sito. Anche se ci vuole il responsabile che ci metta la faccia, ma questi sono problemi solo suoi. E' l'associazione che, ho paura, non possa essere anonima. Ma dato che non è il mio lavoro, non insisto.
> comunque io non avrei problemi a risultare con il mio nome e cognome da un notaio.


ok,diciamo che tu ed io saremmo già della partita.   chi altro è disposto ad aggregarsi?   se arriviamo ad essere almeno una dozzina direi che la cosa è fattibile,poi insieme ad un legale possiamo discutere di come impostare materialmente la cosa,nel modo più vantaggioso e tranquillo x tutti


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Sorry, non mi sono spiegato...
> 
> I soldi deriverebbero dalla colletta, ma il titolare fisico del sito deve essere la persona che fisicamente lo possiede e se ne occupa.
> Cioè, uno si prende la briga di gestire il sito a suo nome dopo averlo comprato da qurz coi soldi della comunità.


Difficile concentrare tutta una serie di peculiarità (disponibilità a metterci la faccia, tempo e capacità di gestire, capacità e pazienza di proseguire la policy, costanza nel non rompersi le balle) in una persona sola. Ne convieni?


----------



## Caciottina (3 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok,diciamo che tu ed io saremmo già della partita.   chi altro è disposto ad aggregarsi?   se arriviamo ad essere almeno una dozzina direi che la cosa è fattibile,poi insieme ad un legale possiamo discutere di come impostare materialmente la cosa,nel modo più vantaggioso e tranquillo x tutti



io

ma non posso venire fisicamente dal notaio


----------



## Rabarbaro (3 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> bon, se qualcuno mi aiuta a tempo perso.....io ho abbastanza tempo in settimana e molto il weekend.....
> se non si offre nessun altro.....
> io mi volontarisco


Brava!
Questo è lo spirito!

Ora, vediamo di che cifre si arriverà a parlare e poi ne possiamo ragionare meglio.


----------



## perplesso (3 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Mmmmmm...
> 
> Tante teste quante idee...
> 
> ...


in quel caso credo che nulla ci vieterebbe di creare un tradinet.it o .com

mi sono già capitate situazioni simili e credetemi,se abbiamo un webmaster competente dalla nostra,tutto il resto si sistema


----------



## Rabarbaro (3 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Difficile concentrare tutta una serie di peculiarità (disponibilità a metterci la faccia, tempo e capacità di gestire, capacità e pazienza di proseguire la policy, costanza nel non rompersi le balle) in una persona sola. Ne convieni?


Difficile, non impossibile...

Qui abbiamo più di un sistemista...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io
> 
> ma non posso venire fisicamente dal notaio


Macchè notaio. 
Piuttosto: sei tu pronta ad essere costante, assidua, non farti prendere dall'umore del momento, mettere davanti il bene di tutti (il forum in quanto tale e la possibilità di tutti di esprimere le proprie opinioni) al tuo interesse specifico? Dica "Lo giuro".
Nello specifico: Eretteo l'avresti bannato?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Difficile, non impossibile...
> 
> Qui abbiamo più di un sistemista...


Si facciano avanti.


----------



## Rabarbaro (3 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> in quel caso credo che nulla ci vieterebbe di creare un tradinet.it o .com
> 
> mi sono già capitate situazioni simili e credetemi,se abbiamo un webmaster competente dalla nostra,tutto il resto si sistema


Mettere su un altro forum è una sciocchezza, con poche decine di eur all'anno si compra nome e host...

Temo che ci sarebbe una diaspora però...

E poi a questo sono affezionato!


----------



## Caciottina (3 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Macchè notaio.
> Piuttosto: sei tu pronta ad essere costante, assidua, non farti prendere dall'umore del momento, mettere davanti il bene di tutti (il forum in quanto tale e la possibilità di tutti di esprimere le proprie opinioni) al tuo interesse specifico? Dica "Lo giuro".
> Nello specifico: Eretteo l'avresti bannato?


dipende....come utente se ne avessi avuto la possibilita si, certo 1000 volte di fila....
da co-admin no, sapendo di non potere, non lo farei....
allora si sono costante e assidua, sono altruista quindi il bene deglia ltri sempre prima.....
per il resto non leggerei sempre p[er evitare e sarebbe un buon lavoro di autocontrollo per me...
dopodiche la scelta mica e' mia......mica mi impongo....


----------



## perplesso (3 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Mettere su un altro forum è una sciocchezza, con poche decine di eur all'anno si compra nome e host...
> 
> Temo che ci sarebbe una diaspora però...
> 
> E poi a questo sono affezionato!


infatti prima di piangere sul latte perchè solo parzialmente scremato,direi di vedere se riusciamo a rilevare questo forum....diciamo che disposti a frugarsi in tasca per ora siamo io,te,Miss Acacia e Sbriciolata.  e credo anche Tubarao.

altri volontari?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> infatti prima di piangere sul latte perchè solo parzialmente scremato,direi di vedere se riusciamo a rilevare questo forum....diciamo che disposti a frugarsi in tasca per ora siamo io,te,Miss Acacia e Sbriciolata.  e credo anche Tubarao.
> 
> altri volontari?


In linea di principio anche io, però in un modo tale che mi consenta l'anonimato.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Io ci sto.


Anch'io.
Una nuova colossale mattana.


----------



## Simy (3 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> In linea di principio anche io, però in un modo tale che mi consenta l'anonimato.


idem come te


----------



## AnnaBlume (3 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> infatti prima di piangere sul latte perchè solo parzialmente scremato,direi di vedere se riusciamo a rilevare questo forum....diciamo che disposti a frugarsi in tasca per ora siamo io,te,Miss Acacia e Sbriciolata.  e credo anche Tubarao.
> 
> altri volontari?


io alla colletta partecipo volentieri (sempre che non siano miliardi). Sulla gestione, sono meno disponibile (ci sono per periodi e altri proprio no, in modo professionalmente random)


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok,diciamo che tu ed io saremmo già della partita. chi altro è disposto ad aggregarsi? se arriviamo ad essere almeno una dozzina direi che la cosa è fattibile,poi insieme ad un legale possiamo discutere di come impostare materialmente la cosa,nel modo più vantaggioso e tranquillo x tutti


chiederei a chi ha un ... ehm... bagaglio di conoscenze legali di dare un consiglio. Ce ne dovrebbero essere, statisticamente


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non è tanto il sito. Anche se ci vuole il responsabile che ci metta la faccia, ma questi sono problemi solo suoi. E' l'associazione che, ho paura, non possa essere anonima. Ma dato che non è il mio lavoro, non insisto.
> comunque io non avrei problemi a risultare con il mio nome e cognome da un notaio.



Neanche io ho problemi di anonimato.
L'associazione si chiamerà: Club dei maigoduti.


----------



## perplesso (3 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> In linea di principio anche io, però in un modo tale che mi consenta l'anonimato.





Simy ha detto:


> idem come te





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io alla colletta partecipo volentieri (sempre che non siano miliardi). Sulla gestione, sono meno disponibile (ci sono per periodi e altri proprio no, in modo professionalmente random)


no problema,per me.   in sede di redazione dello statuto possiamo tranquillamente studiare come tutelare questa esigenza.   al momento le urgenze sono: essere almeno in 12 a versare i soldi e trovare chi ci fa da webmaster

Sperando sempre che Quibel ci guardi come interlocutore privilegiato


----------



## Caciottina (3 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> no problema,per me.   in sede di redazione dello statuto possiamo tranquillamente studiare come tutelare questa esigenza.   al momento le urgenze sono: essere almeno in 12 a versare i soldi e trovare chi ci fa da webmaster
> 
> Sperando sempre che Quibel ci guardi come interlocutore privilegiato


ok, perpli, se siamo 12 immagino si parli di 100 sbleuri a capoccia, bon ci sto.....
ma ho una condizione fondamentale, se posso avere questa richiesta soddisfatta allora io poi non ho nemmeno bisogno dell anonimato....


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> no problema,per me. in sede di redazione dello statuto possiamo tranquillamente studiare come tutelare questa esigenza. al momento le urgenze sono: essere almeno in 12 a versare i soldi e trovare chi ci fa da webmaster
> 
> Sperando sempre che Quibel ci guardi come interlocutore privilegiato


Quibbel ci vuole bene.:mrgreen:


----------



## Fantastica (3 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> altri volontari?


Io, ma dipende dalle cifre. E se instruita a dovere posso anche gestire. Tempo ne ho.


----------



## perplesso (3 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ok, perpli, se siamo 12 immagino si parli di 100 sbleuri a capoccia, bon ci sto.....
> ma ho una condizione fondamentale, se posso avere questa richiesta soddisfatta allora io poi non ho nemmeno bisogno dell anonimato....


di che si tratta.    la questione dell'anonimato si fa per venire incontro alle esigenze di chi ne ha fatto richiesta.

e credo che a questo punto se si fa,si fa per tutti.     se poi legalmente sarà necessario che almeno il rappresentante legale dovrà metterci nome e faccia si sceglierà tra coloro che hanno dato disponibilità.

intanto vediamo quanti siamo e chi siamo.   poi si suppone che siamo tutti adulti e ragionevoli,un punto di mediazione se la volontà comune di mantenere questo forum e questa linea editoriale...se mi passate il termine....è comune...beh l'accordo si trova


----------



## lunaiena (3 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> infatti prima di piangere sul latte perchè solo parzialmente scremato,direi di vedere se riusciamo a rilevare questo forum....diciamo che disposti a frugarsi in tasca per ora siamo io,te,Miss Acacia e Sbriciolata.  e credo anche Tubarao.
> 
> altri volontari?


io ci sto

non ho problemi di aninimato

in questo periodo però potete contare solo per la quota 
altri impegni non c'è la faccio ...non ho la testa se non per carrozzine fiocchi e ricami...


----------



## perplesso (3 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io, ma dipende dalle cifre. E se instruita a dovere posso anche gestire. Tempo ne ho.


la mia idea è che chi partecipa ci mette una cifra che oscillerà tra i 100 ed i 150 euro al massimo,ma massimo proprio. 

sulle modalità di gestione rimanderei a quando si sarà espresso qualcuno più competente sul punto


----------



## Rabarbaro (3 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> la mia idea è che chi partecipa ci mette una cifra che oscillerà *tra i 100 ed i 150 euro* al massimo,ma massimo proprio.
> 
> sulle modalità di gestione rimanderei a quando si sarà espresso qualcuno più competente sul punto


Sarà che sono abbastanza abituato a trattare sulle compravendite (roba che i mercanti arabi li vinco per sfinimento) ma parlare di cifre in questo momento mi pare prematuro e inopportuno.

(Goichiamo un attimino a carte coperte, please...)


----------



## Simy (3 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> la mia idea è che chi partecipa ci mette una cifra che oscillerà *tra i 100 ed i 150 euro *al massimo,ma massimo proprio.
> 
> sulle modalità di gestione rimanderei a quando si sarà espresso qualcuno più competente sul punto


che non è poco


----------



## lunaiena (3 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Sarà che sono abbastanza abituato a trattare sulle compravendite (roba che i mercanti arabi li vinco per sfinimento) ma parlare di cifre in questo momento mi pare prematuro e inopportuno.
> 
> (Goichiamo un attimino a carte coperte, please...)


quoto


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2014)

Allora facciamo sto comitato dei dodici?

Oscuro a capo....

Oscuro....dajeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....
Dajeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....


----------



## perplesso (3 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> che non è poco





Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Sarà che sono abbastanza abituato a trattare sulle compravendite (roba che i mercanti arabi li vinco per sfinimento) ma parlare di cifre in questo momento mi pare prematuro e inopportuno.
> 
> (Goichiamo un attimino a carte coperte, please...)


capisco l'obiezione,era tanto per dare un'idea di massima dell'impegno che si andrebbe a chiedere.....ora copriamo le carte,ok


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> capisco l'obiezione,era tanto per dare un'idea di massima dell'impegno che si andrebbe a chiedere.....ora copriamo le carte,ok


Libere elezioni.
Creiamo un comitato di dodici saggi.

Chi si candida?


----------



## lunaiena (3 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Libere elezioni.
> Creiamo un comitato di dodici saggi.
> 
> Chi si candida?



Io...io...,io...


----------



## lunaiena (3 Febbraio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> bisogna farla. prendi 10 forumisti che non mangiano crisitello tutti i giorni e crei un'associazione "Tradinet" con soci, 1 rappresentate eletto dai 10 e rieletto ogni tot, 1 statuto che regola questa cosa. c'è l'iscrizione non so dove, partita iva che cmq bisogna avere per le spese e la prima cosa che fa questa associazione è comprare dominio e forum. con un'associazione c'è anche il vantaggio che potreste chiedere un contributo EU per attività socialmente utili e cose del genere. ogni tanto ne danno dei finanziamenti a fondo perduto. per privati questi soldi non ci sono.


e ti sembra facile ...
son 10teste da mettere assieme...


----------



## Tubarao (3 Febbraio 2014)

Per quanto riguarda la parte tecnica di gestione, oltre a quella economica sulla quale quoto Rabarbaro, pronto a dare il mio contributo.

Però per le query mi faccio aiutare da Sbriciolata :rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (3 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda la parte tecnica di gestione, oltre a quella economica sulla quale quoto Rabarbaro, pronto a dare il mio contributo.
> 
> Però per le query mi faccio aiutare da Sbriciolata :rotfl:


ottimo,direi che il principale problema di gestione è risolto,allora


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda la parte tecnica di gestione, oltre a quella economica sulla quale quoto Rabarbaro, pronto a dare il mio contributo.
> 
> Però per le query mi faccio aiutare da Sbriciolata :rotfl:


andata:up:


----------



## Rabarbaro (3 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda la parte tecnica di gestione, oltre a quella economica sulla quale quoto Rabarbaro, pronto a dare il mio contributo.
> 
> Però per le query mi faccio aiutare da Sbriciolata :rotfl:


Ottimo!

Se la cosa è fattibile...

I tecnici ce li abbiamo.
Uno senza problemi di anonimato ci mette la faccia.
Gli altri (tra cui io) aprono il borsellino degli spiccioli.


In teoria siamo a cavallo...
(aspetta...cos'è che si diceva dellla teoria...?)

Speriam bene...


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ottimo!
> 
> Se la cosa è fattibile...
> 
> ...


ce la facciamo ad arrivare alla dozzina?
tu
Tuba
Miss
Perpli
Conte
Luna
AnnaBlume
Pres
io(mi stavo dimenticando) 
... dimenticato qualcuno?


Edit: 'Quella sporca dozzina di tradimento.net'


----------



## Caciottina (3 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ce la facciamo ad arrivare alla dozzina?
> tu
> Tuba
> Miss
> ...


se anonimo e non troppo esoso forse pure simy......

ma se siamo di piu riduciamo anche la spesa singola


----------



## Simy (3 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ce la facciamo ad arrivare alla dozzina?
> tu
> Tuba
> Miss
> ...


io


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> io


grandissima Simy.


----------



## lunaiena (3 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ce la facciamo ad arrivare alla dozzina?
> tu
> Tuba
> Miss
> ...



Fanty 
me Simy mi pare ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Fanty
> me Simy mi pare ...


se vuoi ti conto per due con Fanta siamo a 11


----------



## Caciottina (3 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se vuoi ti conto per due con Fanta siamo a 11


ci sarebbe pure minerva da sentire.....e toy.,.....chiamate toy


----------



## lunaiena (3 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se vuoi ti conto per due con Fanta siamo a 11


era una "e" senza M ...
Già sul cell è complicato scrivere in modo di far capire poi  a volte(spesso )scrive cosa gli pare...
perdinatemi ...
no per due no...già son preoccupata per le doghe del letto


----------



## AnnaBlume (3 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> se anonimo e non troppo esoso forse pure simy......
> 
> ma se siamo di piu riduciamo anche la spesa singola


infatti!


----------



## Rabarbaro (3 Febbraio 2014)

Per chi ha premura di mantenere la riservatezza, ricordo che ci sono semplici metodi (postali) per trasferire denaro nel più completo ed assoluto anonimato di chi lo versa (ovviamente chi riceve il denaro deve essere conosciuto, ma se è lo stesso che ci mette la faccia per il sito, questo non dovrebbe essere un problema).


----------



## perplesso (3 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Per chi ha premura di mantenere la riservatezza, ricordo che ci sono semplici metodi (postali) per trasferire denaro nel più completo ed assoluto anonimato di chi lo versa (ovviamente chi riceve il denaro deve essere conosciuto, ma se è lo stesso che ci mette la faccia per il sito, questo non dovrebbe essere un problema).


visto che: i webmaster li abbiamo trovati e che mi pare che il minimo sindacale per costituire la cordata ci sia,chi vota perchè sia Rabarbaro a condurre la trattativa?

se poi ci sono ulteriori questioni,possiamo procedere privatamente agli accordi inter nos


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Fanty
> me Simy mi pare ...


Io posso inviare i soldini ma non posso seguire la gestione che sono incasinata sallatelo .  Quindi "finanzio no profit" nel senso che non mi serve nessun riconoscimento ne  di ruolo ne altro, l'unica clausola che pongo è che non diventi un forum di incontri che in mi garba :smile:


----------



## lunaiena (3 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Per chi ha premura di mantenere la riservatezza, ricordo che ci sono semplici metodi (postali) per trasferire denaro nel più completo ed assoluto anonimato di chi lo versa (ovviamente chi riceve il denaro deve essere conosciuto, ma se è lo stesso che ci mette la faccia per il sito, questo non dovrebbe essere un problema).



Fate voi ...per me va bene tutto ...
ma secondo me si sta correndo troppo...
io pensavo che si potrebbe aprire un Treddì o un sondaggio 
a scadenza ( non so un paio di giorni)
per dar modo a chi vuole di aderire a questa "onlus"
dopo quel periodo aprirne un'altro per eleggere il responsabile "presidente"
o chiamalo come vuoi che naturalmente si offre per questo ruolo
Cioe se si va avanti per grado si evita anche di far passare tutto nel dimenticatoio
in un paio di giorni...
oddio non credo di essermi spiegata...


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2014)

voto per la capra , per le palanche vediamo quando si saprà di cifre precise.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Febbraio 2014)

Per me va bene rab ... Fatemi sapere quanto verrebbe ad personam, quoto luna direi di andare per step ... Intanto chi può sovvenzionare e in che misura si deve sovvenzionare così le idee son chiare :smile:


----------



## Rabarbaro (3 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> visto che: i webmaster li abbiamo trovati e che mi pare che il minimo sindacale per costituire la cordata ci sia,*chi vota perchè sia Rabarbaro a condurre la trattativa?
> 
> *se poi ci sono ulteriori questioni,possiamo procedere privatamente agli accordi inter nos


*Io voto contro!

*(Prassi vorrebbe però che fosse per primo il venditore a quantificare la sua richiesta...

Aspettiamo che dice Quib...)


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> *Io voto contro!
> 
> *(Prassi vorrebbe però che fosse per primo il venditore a quantificare la sua richiesta...
> 
> Aspettiamo che dice Quib...)


Vero aspettiamo quib :smile:


----------



## perplesso (3 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> *Io voto contro!
> 
> *(Prassi vorrebbe però che fosse per primo il venditore a quantificare la sua richiesta...
> 
> Aspettiamo che dice Quib...)


ovvio,ma visto che noi siamo tanti, buon senso vorrebbe che anzichè presentarci in metà di mille,si delegasse uno della cordata a condurre la trattativa in nome e per conto di tutti  

in modo da farci trovare pronti quando Quibbel quantificherà la sua richiesta


----------



## lolapal (3 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> infatti prima di piangere sul latte perchè solo parzialmente scremato,direi di vedere se riusciamo a rilevare questo forum....diciamo che disposti a frugarsi in tasca per ora siamo io,te,Miss Acacia e Sbriciolata.  e credo anche Tubarao.
> 
> altri volontari?


Ci potrei essere anche io, per una cifra tipo quella di Miss e l'anonimato come President e Simy...

Competenze tecniche, purtroppo non ne ho...

:smile:


----------



## lolapal (3 Febbraio 2014)

*aggiungo...*

...ma se spostassimo questa discussione nel Privée?

:smile:

Rabarbaro for ever!


----------



## lothar57 (3 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> *Io voto contro!
> 
> *(Prassi vorrebbe però che fosse per primo il venditore a quantificare la sua richiesta...
> 
> Aspettiamo che dice Quib...)



caprone..concordo....se tu mi cerchi,io che vendo...comando la trattativa


----------



## Caciottina (3 Febbraio 2014)

Io voto Rabarbaro e quoto lolapal sullo spostamento del ddd


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Febbraio 2014)

Non vorrei ripetere cose già scritte, non avendo letto tutto il thread, ma non vorrei ci fossero "interruzioni di servizio" senza preavviso: immagino a malapena il panico! E soprattutto si salvi il database! La messaggistica! Si salvi tutto!!


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Febbraio 2014)

Ma che cazzo sono ste cordate da svantaggiati stile Alitalia. Boh.


----------



## lolapal (3 Febbraio 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non vorrei ripetere cose già scritte, non avendo letto tutto il thread, ma non vorrei ci fossero "interruzioni di servizio" senza preavviso: immagino a malapena il panico! E soprattutto si salvi il database! La messaggistica! Si salvi tutto!!


Si salvi chi può!!! :carneval:

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Giorgio, partecipi anche tu alla sottoscrizione? :smile:


----------



## lolapal (3 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo sono ste cordate da svantaggiati stile Alitalia. Boh.


Dai, JB, che poi fai come con la voce...


----------



## Nocciola (3 Febbraio 2014)

sul mio contributo potete contare
Sul tempo un po' meno mi aspettano mesi difficili in ufficio
Come per Pres e altri ci terrei all'anonimato


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Giorgio, partecipi anche tu alla sottoscrizione?


Diciamo che seguo attentamente gli sviluppi....


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Febbraio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> non può leggere i messaggi privati (i quali comunque sarei tentato a cancellare in blocco).


Saresti gentilissimo se riuscissi ad avvisare qualche giorno prima di questa cosa...


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Dai, JB, che poi fai come con la voce...


Macchè. Poveri noi. Anzi, voi.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Febbraio 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non vorrei ripetere cose già scritte, non avendo letto tutto il thread, ma non vorrei ci fossero "interruzioni di servizio" senza preavviso: immagino a malapena il panico! E soprattutto si salvi il database! La messaggistica! Si salvi tutto!!


Giorgio pensa cosa direbbe lo psicologo e stai calmo.


----------



## Principessa (3 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ce la facciamo ad arrivare alla dozzina?
> tu
> Tuba
> Miss
> ...


Io pure ci sto!!


----------



## lunaiena (3 Febbraio 2014)

Io pure voterei Rabarbaro 
anche se non mi caga manco di striscio 
Forse mi ha in ignore
O forse sparo solo cazzate ...
ma sarebbe il caso secondo me di vedere chi altro si propone...
cioe ,non so sembra che ci sia l'acqua alla gola...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Io pure voterei Rabarbaro
> anche se non mi caga manco di striscio
> Forse mi ha in ignore
> O forse sparo solo cazzate ...
> ...


Amici
discutiamo amabilmente di queste questioni al raduno.


----------



## lunaiena (3 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Amici
> discutiamo amabilmente di queste questioni al raduno.



Amabilmente senz'altro...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Amabilmente senz'altro...


Eccola eh...
Sei gelosa?
Ti ho detto che non faccio niente con Dani...
Perchè poi tu lo verresti a sapere
e soffriresti...no?


----------



## Tebe (3 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ragazzi, se un volenteroso di fiducia qui dentro si prendesse l'onere di metterci la faccia e l'impegno per la gestione (una volta sapevo anch'io come si faceva, ma l'ho fortunatamente dimenticato...), sarebbe piuttosto facile far continuare le cose come vanno ora.
> Il sito credo si autosostenga con i banner pubblicitari (e forse ci avanza anche qualcosina...), mentre per l'acquisto del dominio dal buon Giovanni si potrebbe procedere con una raccolta fondi (non c'è bisogno che di dire che si può finanziare anonimamente chiunque al costo di un francobollo...), sempre che non si arrivi a cifre troppo importanti.
> 
> Non nego poi il fatto che, se cambiasse la politica del sito, quasi certamente farei fagotto.
> E penso che anche altri la pensino allo stesso modo.


Quoto tutto


----------



## lunaiena (3 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eccola eh...
> Sei gelosa?
> Ti ho detto che non faccio niente con Dani...
> Perchè poi tu lo verresti a sapere
> e soffriresti...no?


Sono stra gelosa ...lo sai ...
e poi sai che finisci male no!


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Sono stra gelosa ...lo sai ...
> e poi sai che finisci male no!


Morto di figa
ucciso dalla tua.


----------



## lunaiena (3 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Morto di figa
> ucciso dalla tua.



Bhe innquesto periodo soffro un po di flautolenza 
quindi potresti venire ucciso dai gas...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Bhe innquesto periodo soffro un po di flautolenza
> quindi potresti venire ucciso dai gas...


Aiutatemi....:bandiera::bandiera::bandiera:


----------



## Rabarbaro (3 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Io pure voterei Rabarbaro
> anche se non mi caga manco di striscio
> Forse mi ha in ignore
> O forse sparo solo cazzate ...
> ...


Luna, tu sei una nobildonna che intrattiene una romantica corrispondenza d'armoniosi sensi col Conte...
Non mi permetterei mai di metterti in ignore!
(Lo giuro sulle orecchie di Lupo Lucio!)

Però...
Cioè, questa storia dei voti non mi è molto chiara...

Quib ha detto che il sito va all'offerta più alta (magari per simpatia ci dà la prelazione in caso di pareggio), quindi non è che veda molto margine di trattativa...

Dopo che avrà dato un termine temporale e detto l'offerta massima che gli è stata fatta (e se non mette un'asta su ebay ci dobbiamo fidare della sua parola...), c'è solo da dividere la cifra fra quanti ci stanno.

Non so se mi sono spiegato...


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Luna, tu sei una nobildonna che intrattiene una romantica corrispondenza d'armoniosi sensi col Conte...
> Non mi permetterei mai di metterti in ignore!
> (Lo giuro sulle orecchie di Lupo Lucio!)
> 
> ...


Si ...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Luna, tu sei una nobildonna che intrattiene una romantica corrispondenza d'armoniosi sensi col Conte...
> Non mi permetterei mai di metterti in ignore!
> (Lo giuro sulle orecchie di Lupo Lucio!)
> 
> ...


Facciamo in modo che quelli che ci stiano siano molti no?
Tanto scolta su 277 utenti attivi chi è che tiene in piedi la faccenda qui dentro?


----------



## marietto (3 Febbraio 2014)

Acc... Non ci si può assentare qualche giorno che si rischia di trovare tutto chiuso!!!!

Comunque, in merito alla "cordata"
Per mancanza di competenze specifiche e tempo non sono in grado di offrire contributi "fattivi".

Potrei unirmi al contributo al capitale, a condizione che la policy resti quella corrente e la cifra sia entro i parametri indicati da Miss e Perplesso.
Temo però che dodici sia un numero bassino, perché oltre a quanto necessario per il buyout presumo ci saranno ulteriori spese per mettere in piedi il soggetto "giuridico" che risulterà proprietario del sito. Un numero "minimo" necessario, secondo me si aggira sui 15-18...


----------



## Rabarbaro (3 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Facciamo in modo che quelli che ci stiano siano molti no?
> Tanto scolta su 277 utenti attivi chi è che tiene in piedi la faccenda qui dentro?


Ottimo!

Tu Conte farai il PR!
E, intanto che ci sei, potresti anche preparare un jingle promozionale!


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2014)

concordo per il prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr al conte


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ottimo!
> 
> Tu Conte farai il PR!
> E, intanto che ci sei, potresti anche preparare un jingle promozionale!


Siam traditori ma figli tuoiiiiiiiiiii
Immacolataaaa prega per noiiiiiiiiiiii...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> concordo per il prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr al conte


Tu quanto offri per la colletta?
O per la quota associativa?


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu quanto offri per la colletta?
> O per la quota associativa?


tanta solidarietà


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> tanta solidarietà


E se lo compero io il dominio?
Che ne dici?

Domani potrebbe essere cosa fatta....


----------



## Flavia (3 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E se lo compero io il dominio?
> Che ne dici?
> 
> Domani potrebbe essere cosa fatta....


ho letto tutto velocemente
le varie proposte 
ma è tardi e sono stanca
non ho capito cosa avete deciso...


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E se lo compero io il dominio?
> Che ne dici?
> 
> Domani potrebbe essere cosa fatta....


Conte tu sei facile al gasamento salvo perdere interesse nel giro di poco. Pensaci.


----------



## Innominata (3 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> voto per la capra , per le palanche vediamo quando si saprà di cifre precise.


Nonmi pare vero di potermi entusiasmare per Rabarbaro:sonar:.  Non  posso nin fidarmi di come condurra' le trattative, e anche se mi saranno incomprensibili mi fidero'. Per me il web tutto e' un gran mistero, equivalente piu' o meno alla magia bianca.


----------



## lolapal (3 Febbraio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ho letto tutto velocemente
> le varie proposte
> ma è tardi e sono stanca
> non ho capito cosa avete deciso...


In realtà, Flavia, ancora nulla... è Quibb che deve decidere...


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E se lo compero io il dominio?
> Che ne dici?
> 
> Domani potrebbe essere cosa fatta....


bravo, paga tu


----------



## Flavia (3 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> In realtà, Flavia, ancora nulla... è Quibb che deve decidere...


ok grazie


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> bravo, paga tu


Poi sarà regime contalitario.
E tu......


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Conte tu sei facile al gasamento salvo perdere interesse nel giro di poco. Pensaci.


Hai ragione.
E' la stessa cosa che mi ha detto il quadro antico.


----------



## Sole (4 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo sono ste cordate da svantaggiati stile Alitalia. Boh.


:rotfl:

Penso che questo sia uno dei pochi verdi che ti ho dato, ma te lo meriti


----------



## Scaredheart (4 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Per chi ha premura di mantenere la riservatezza, ricordo che ci sono semplici metodi (postali) per trasferire denaro nel più completo ed assoluto anonimato di chi lo versa (ovviamente chi riceve il denaro deve essere conosciuto, ma se è lo stesso che ci mette la faccia per il sito, questo non dovrebbe essere un problema).


Non è vero! Si puo ricevere soldi in maniera anonima!!ank dando nome e cognome falso!! Si tratta della postapay new gift,una ricaricabile al portatore.. quindi se la cassiera ti rompe.. puoi dar il nome k ti pare...  e ank codice fiscale segreto!! Io la uso e mi chiamo in vari modi:rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (4 Febbraio 2014)

Dipende la cifra posso partecipare ank io e ank la gestione se qualcuno mi dice cm fare... ovviamente insieme ad altri


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Febbraio 2014)

Leggo ora...

Quibb, puoi crederci o no ma ti pensavo proprio oggi. Pensavo a tutto il tempo, i soldi, l'impegno che hai messo in questo forum. Pensavo a quanto l'ho usato io, a quanto l'hanno usato tante altre persone.
Ti sono grata.

Per gli altri:
ci sto anche io a mettere una quota per comprarlo. Ma tempo e capacità, non ne ho.


----------



## Rabarbaro (4 Febbraio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Non è vero! Si puo ricevere soldi in maniera anonima!!ank dando nome e cognome falso!! Si tratta della postapay new gift,una ricaricabile al portatore.. quindi se la cassiera ti rompe.. puoi dar il nome k ti pare...  e ank codice fiscale segreto!! Io la uso e mi chiamo in vari modi:rotfl:


Ok, però, già che uno ci mette la faccia per il sito, non vedo perchè dovrebbe usare un nome falso per la raccolta fondi...

Comunque anche questa  un'opzione...
tnx


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Penso che questo sia uno dei pochi verdi che ti ho dato, ma te lo meriti


oddio..ma non è un verde detestabile quanto quello di cui parlavi tempo fa, più a sfavore di che a favore?
bah


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> oddio..ma non è un verde detestabile quanto quello di cui parlavi tempo fa, più a sfavore di che a favore?
> bah


Minni, non essere gelosa. Sai bene che piomberei a secco solo te, bella fragolona.


----------



## Caciottina (4 Febbraio 2014)

Be


----------



## Caciottina (4 Febbraio 2014)

A me sembra che siamo gia piu di 12 a partecipare
E tutti con buone intenzioni.


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Leggo ora...
> 
> *Quibb, puoi crederci o no ma ti pensavo proprio oggi. *Pensavo a tutto il tempo, i soldi, l'impegno che hai messo in questo forum. Pensavo a quanto l'ho usato io, a quanto l'hanno usato tante altre persone.
> Ti sono grata.
> ...


nesquick avariato?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (4 Febbraio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Non è vero! Si puo ricevere soldi in maniera anonima!!ank dando nome e cognome falso!! Si tratta della postapay new gift,una ricaricabile al portatore.. quindi se la cassiera ti rompe.. puoi dar il nome k ti pare...  e ank codice fiscale segreto!! Io la uso e mi chiamo in vari modi:rotfl:


Buono a sapersi. Tornerò a quel vecchio passatempo di fingermi una severissima Mistress franco-tedesca per spennare vecchi bavosi moneyslave.


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> nesquick avariato?


Bè io penso pure a te sai?
non tanto quanto ti pensa jb forse, ma cmq ogni tanto ti penso.


qualche volta immagino di essere in treno con Fra, e incontriamo tua figlia. Arriviamo in stazione e tu la stai aspettando, cosí facciamo due chiacchiere e facciamo amicizia. E molto tempo dopo scopriamo che tu sei Minerva e io Nausica.


----------



## Tubarao (4 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Buono a sapersi. Tornerò a quel vecchio passatempo di fingermi una severissima Mistress franco-tedesca per spennare vecchi bavosi moneyslave.


Ai vecchi tempi su IRC ogni tanto diventavo WetHoney


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Febbraio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Non è vero! Si puo ricevere soldi in maniera anonima!!ank dando nome e cognome falso!! Si tratta della postapay new gift,una ricaricabile al portatore.. quindi se la cassiera ti rompe.. puoi dar il nome k ti pare...  e ank codice fiscale segreto!! Io la uso e mi chiamo in vari modi:rotfl:


sconsiglio di usare dati falsi per fare una cosa vera. potete iscrivervi a http://www.dominiofaidate.com/ e del reale intestatario non si saprà mai nulla, perché viene nascosto per valore predefinito. ma ai fatti il proprietario è conosciuto, che è importantissimo. inoltre così facendo il trasferimento è una cosa velocissima perché lo passo di mano: Io sono rappresentato così:


```
Domain Name: TRADIMENTO.NET
Registry Domain ID: 166291261_DOMAIN_NET-VRSN
Registrar WHOIS Server: whois.tucows.com
Registrar URL: http://tucowsdomains.com
Updated Date: 2013-05-03 08:29:29
Creation Date: 2005-06-06 09:55:21
Registrar Registration Expiration Date: 2014-06-06 09:55:21
Registrar: TUCOWS, INC.
Registrar IANA ID: 69
Registrar Abuse Contact Email: domainabuse@tucows.com
Registrar Abuse Contact Phone: +1.4165350123
Reseller: Dominiofaidate srl
Reseller: support@dominiofaidate.com
Reseller: +39.0289605244
Reseller: http://www.dominiofaidate.com/
Domain Status: ok
Registry Registrant ID: 
Registrant Name: Contact Privacy Inc. Customer 0134407091
Registrant Organization: Contact Privacy Inc. Customer 0134407091
Registrant Street: 96 Mowat Ave
Registrant City: Toronto
Registrant State/Province: ON
Registrant Postal Code: M6K 3M1
Registrant Country: CA
Registrant Phone: +1.4165385457
Registrant Phone Ext: 
Registrant Fax: 
Registrant Fax Ext: 
Registrant Email: tradimento.net@contactprivacy.com
Registry Admin ID: 
Admin Name: Contact Privacy Inc. Customer 0134407091
Admin Organization: Contact Privacy Inc. Customer 0134407091
Admin Street: 96 Mowat Ave
Admin City: Toronto
Admin State/Province: ON
Admin Postal Code: M6K 3M1
Admin Country: CA
Admin Phone: +1.4165385457
Admin Phone Ext: 
Admin Fax: 
Admin Fax Ext: 
Admin Email: tradimento.net@contactprivacy.com
Registry Tech ID: 
Tech Name: Contact Privacy Inc. Customer 0134407091
Tech Organization: Contact Privacy Inc. Customer 0134407091
Tech Street: 96 Mowat Ave
Tech City: Toronto
Tech State/Province: ON
Tech Postal Code: M6K 3M1
Tech Country: CA
Tech Phone: +1.4165385457
Tech Phone Ext: 
Tech Fax: 
Tech Fax Ext: 
Tech Email: tradimento.net@contactprivacy.com
Name Server: NS2.DOMINIOFAIDATE.COM
Name Server: NS1.DOMINIOFAIDATE.COM
```


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2014)

mi lasci fra e me la porto a casa


Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bè io penso pure a te sai?
> non tanto quanto ti pensa jb forse, ma cmq ogni tanto ti penso.
> 
> 
> qualche volta immagino di essere in treno con Fra, e incontriamo tua figlia. Arriviamo in stazione e tu la stai aspettando, cosí facciamo due chiacchiere e facciamo amicizia. E molto tempo dopo scopriamo che tu sei Minerva e io Nausica.


----------



## Scaredheart (4 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Buono a sapersi. Tornerò a quel vecchio passatempo di fingermi una severissima Mistress franco-tedesca per spennare vecchi bavosi moneyslave.


:rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi lasci fra e me la porto a casa



E a me mi molli sulla banchina della stazione come una cartaccia... grazie...


----------



## perplesso (4 Febbraio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> sconsiglio di usare dati falsi per fare una cosa vera. potete iscrivervi a http://www.dominiofaidate.com/ e del reale intestatario non si saprà mai nulla, perché viene nascosto per valore predefinito. ma ai fatti il proprietario è conosciuto, che è importantissimo. inoltre così facendo il trasferimento è una cosa velocissima perché lo passo di mano: Io sono rappresentato così:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


ok,per le operazioni tecniche s'è convenuto se ne occupino Tubarao e Sbriciolata.

ora si tratta di discutere con la valigetta dei soldi sul tavolo,ma di queste cose è meglio discorrere a carte coperte, come suggeriva il buon Rabarbaro


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Febbraio 2014)

Boh, ma con milioni di miliardi di possibilità di aprire in forum gratis, se proprio volete, cosa vi frega sveglioni che altro non siete, di rilevare a pagamento questo qui? Pensate che con Tredimento.net, il portale, diventerete ricchi? Ma cos'avete in testa, la balsa?


----------



## Caciottina (4 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh, ma con milioni di miliardi di possibilità di aprire in forum gratis, se proprio volete, cosa vi frega sveglioni che altro non siete, di rilevare a pagamento questo qui? Pensate che con Tredimento.net, il portale, diventerete ricchi? Ma cos'avete in testa, la balsa?


comunque a questa cosa di crearne uno ex novo from scratch ci avevo pensato anche io, nel caso non riuscissimo o potessimo rilevare questo.
non e' male nemmeno come idea, sempre stesse regole, automoderazione etc etc, ma...un nuovo inizio per tutti.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh, ma con milioni di miliardi di possibilità di aprire in forum gratis, se proprio volete, cosa vi frega sveglioni che altro non siete, di rilevare a pagamento questo qui? Pensate che con Tredimento.net, il portale, diventerete ricchi? Ma cos'avete in testa, la balsa?


Ma sarebbe visibile come questo qui?
O diverrebbe un ghetto come quello delle pirle?


----------



## Caciottina (4 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sarebbe visibile come questo qui?
> O diverrebbe un ghetto come quello delle pirle?


se lo creiamo noi non credo ci sarebbe tanta differenza....


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E a me mi molli sulla banchina della stazione come una cartaccia... grazie...


:santarellinaps


----------



## contepinceton (4 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> se lo creiamo noi non credo ci sarebbe tanta differenza....


Io cambierei il titolo...
Riprendendolo da uno storico giornalino a luci rosse.

La Coppia Moderna.

Così ingloberemo una montagna di problematiche in più.

http://www.ebay.it/sch/sis.html?_nk...OTICA CULT DEGLI ANNI 70&_itemId=390305318448


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh, ma con milioni di miliardi di possibilità di aprire in forum gratis, se proprio volete, cosa vi frega sveglioni che altro non siete, di rilevare a pagamento questo qui? Pensate che con Tredimento.net, il portale, diventerete ricchi? Ma cos'avete in testa, la balsa?


Parlo da totale ignoranza in materia. Ma, tra spendere 100 euro (sparo una cifra) a testa in un tot di persone e spendere tempo per creare un forum dal niente non è meglio la prima?
Sul diventare ricchi credo che nessuno di noi ci abbia minimamente pensato.


----------



## Caciottina (4 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io cambierei il titolo...
> Riprendendolo da uno storico giornalino a luci rosse.
> 
> La Coppia Moderna.
> ...


Lo sai che forse questa idea e' anche meglio?
nel senso....non sai mai che offerte possono fare a Quibb, magari c'e' qualcuno che offre parecchio....
cifre che noi A) non possiamo permetterci, B) se il rislutato e lo scopo sono gli stessi meglio gratis...
il titolo boh....
pero io non sottovaluterei l idea di ricomnciare, male non fa.


----------



## Caciottina (4 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parlo da totale ignoranza in materia. Ma, tra spendere 100 euro (sparo una cifra) a testa in un tot di persone e spendere tempo per creare un forum dal niente non è meglio la prima?
> Sul diventare ricchi credo che nessuno di noi ci abbia minimamente pensato.


credo che il tempo di crearne uno nuovo sia equivalemnte al tempo speso per le pratiche e tutto il resto se compriamo....
ps: poi magari non tutti possono arrivare a quelle cifre, pur volnedo contribuire.....


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Febbraio 2014)

Personalmente, contribuirei per mantenere questo, non per crearne uno nuovo.

Sono affezionata a un posto che ho frequentato per tanto tempo, e in momenti particolarmente "intensi" della mia vita, sono affezionata a un certo numero di nick, ma non tanto da voler ricreare qualcosa che, se Quibb vende ad altri, esisterebbe già.

In quel caso, proverei a frequentarlo ancora, quel "nuovo" tradimento.net, e se non mi piacesse più, saluterei.

Mi spiacerebbe solo per Minerva.
Bene o male tutti i nick che stimo in qualche modo posso contattarli, tranne lei (di quelli attivi, Amoremio purtroppo non la posso contattare). Quindi Minerva sarebbe davvero persa per me, e non potrei mai più interagire.
Mi dispiacerebbe.


----------



## perplesso (4 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Lo sai che forse questa idea e' anche meglio?
> nel senso....non sai mai che offerte possono fare a Quibb, magari c'e' qualcuno che offre parecchio....
> cifre che noi A) non possiamo permetterci, B) se il rislutato e lo scopo sono gli stessi meglio gratis...
> il titolo boh....
> pero io non sottovaluterei l idea di ricomnciare, male non fa.


l'opzione ripartire da 0 è già stata compresa nel piano B,qualora Quibbel volesse una cifra inabbordabile per noi

ma in realtà non partiremmo da 0,perchè una comunità di diverse decine di utenti già ci sarebbe e i webmaster li abbiamo individuati.        

Mettiamola così,rilevare Tradinet sarebbe più comodo,ma non è l'unica via percorribile


----------



## Caciottina (4 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Personalmente, contribuirei per mantenere questo, non per crearne uno nuovo.
> 
> Sono affezionata a un posto che ho frequentato per tanto tempo, e in momenti particolarmente "intensi" della mia vita, sono affezionata a un certo numero di nick, ma non tanto da voler ricreare qualcosa che, se Quibb vende ad altri, esisterebbe già.
> 
> ...


no, l idea era gratis. nel senso io nemmeno metterei un pounds per un sito nuovo. ma non mi fiderei a restare qualore Quibb vendesse ad altri.
poiche e' tutto a scatola chiusa per ora, non sappiamo che offerte Quibb stia ricevendo....potrebbero essere troppo alte...
nel caso io opetrei per uno nuovo fatto da noi, quindi non perderesti i nick amati, se siamo sempre noi a ricrearlo...


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Personalmente, contribuirei per mantenere questo, non per crearne uno nuovo.
> 
> Sono affezionata a un posto che ho frequentato per tanto tempo, e in momenti particolarmente "intensi" della mia vita, sono affezionata a un certo numero di nick, ma non tanto da voler ricreare qualcosa che, se Quibb vende ad altri, esisterebbe già.
> 
> ...


La penso come te 
E poi penso a chi non scrive da tempo e mi piacerebbe che se cambiasse idea e tornasse possa trovarci.
JB ti prego non uccidermi


----------



## Caciottina (4 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'opzione ripartire da 0 è già stata compresa nel piano B,qualora Quibbel volesse una cifra inabbordabile per noi
> 
> ma in realtà non partiremmo da 0,perchè una comunità di diverse decine di utenti già ci sarebbe e i webmaster li abbiamo individuati.
> 
> Mettiamola così,rilevare Tradinet sarebbe più comodo,ma non è l'unica via percorribile


ah scusa forse mi son persa qualche pagina  sono stra busy e ho dovuto riaggiornarmi nel tempo di una sigaretta dal cellulare...immagina.....
io sinceramente spero che Quibb abbia un gran vantaggio nel vendere, nel senso, spero per lui che gli offrano un bel po di soldi.....
e come dici tu, se cosi fosse, noi siamo sempre noi, non andiamo persi.....il culo parato ce l abbiamo.....
mi piaceva l idea di un nuovo inizio...tutto qui


----------



## Sole (4 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> oddio..ma non è un verde detestabile quanto quello di cui parlavi tempo fa, più a sfavore di che a favore?
> bah


In realtà ho apprezzato l'umorismo, magari l'ho visto solo io.

Non ho nemmeno seguito il 3d, gli ho dato una letta superficiale. Mi ha divertita il contrasto tra l'operosità di alcuni utenti (ammirevole eh, per carità) e la visione disincantata di JB (che ogni tanto mi diverte, lo ammetto).

Quindi non vedo il nesso. Più che altro non capisco a sfavore di chi mi sarei espressa. Quale antipatia mi avrebbe mossa.

Comunque vedila come ti pare, è nel tuo diritto.


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2014)

ad ogni modo cento euro sono troppissimi


----------



## Caciottina (4 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ad ogni modo cento euro sono troppissimi


e' la causa minerva, la causa.


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ad ogni modo cento euro sono troppissimi



Ma io non so chi ha parlato di 100 euro... nè perchè...

Non si sa nulla di cifre, se non che a Quibb hanno offerto per ora 900 euro.

In quanti saremmo a mettere una quota? Secondo me più di quanti hanno scritto per ora. Io questo 3D l'ho letto perchè era notte fonda e non riuscivo a dormire, se pensassimo di farlo seriamente lo "pubblicizzerei" negli altri 3D, secondo me avremmo più adesioni.


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> *Ma io non so chi ha parlato di 100 euro... nè perchè...*
> 
> Non si sa nulla di cifre, se non che a Quibb hanno offerto per ora 900 euro.
> 
> In quanti saremmo a mettere una quota? Secondo me più di quanti hanno scritto per ora. Io questo 3D l'ho letto perchè era notte fonda e non riuscivo a dormire, se pensassimo di farlo seriamente lo "pubblicizzerei" negli altri 3D, secondo me avremmo più adesioni.


infatti. vediamo


----------



## perplesso (4 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma io non so chi ha parlato di 100 euro... nè perchè...
> 
> Non si sa nulla di cifre, se non che a Quibb hanno offerto per ora 900 euro.
> 
> In quanti saremmo a mettere una quota? Secondo me più di quanti hanno scritto per ora. Io questo 3D l'ho letto perchè era notte fonda e non riuscivo a dormire, se pensassimo di farlo seriamente lo "pubblicizzerei" negli altri 3D, secondo me avremmo più adesioni.


dovremmo essere quasi una ventina,18 sicuri,comprendendo anche te.      sulle cifre,ci riaggiorneremo quando si sarà fatta una trattativa vera,per ora s'è parlato di un tetto massimo di spesa individuale


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parlo da totale ignoranza in materia. Ma, tra spendere 100 euro (sparo una cifra) a testa in un tot di persone e spendere tempo per creare un forum dal niente non è meglio la prima?
> Sul diventare ricchi credo che nessuno di noi ci abbia minimamente pensato.


Immagino che se un dodicenne brufoloso, tra un succo alla pera ed una sana zaganella, riesce ad aprire un forum dedicato a Justin Bieber su forumfree (che è gratis come dice il nome stesso) non sia poi così difficile. Tipo.


----------



## Sole (4 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ad ogni modo cento euro sono troppissimi


Non so di che cento euro tu stia parlando, ma da genovese non posso che essere d'accordo con te


----------



## lunaiena (4 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Luna, tu sei una nobildonna che intrattiene una romantica corrispondenza d'armoniosi sensi col Conte...
> Non mi permetterei mai di metterti in ignore!
> (Lo giuro sulle orecchie di Lupo Lucio!)
> 
> ...


si ti sei spiegato ...
ora spero cerco di spiegarmi in altro modo :
Prima di mandare qualcuno "portavoce " (tu se per te va bene o altri se danno disponibilità )
non sarebbe il caso di essere "sicuri" che alla fine delle trattative ,visto che uno ci mette tempo e faccia ,del numero di chi ha intenzione di aderire ,per certo e chi con  qualche riservo, in modo da evitare spiacevoli conseguenze?

Non so ma la penso solo io così?
Non succede così raramente che "tutti" sono disponibili a fare e poi quando le cose 
si concretizzano per un motivo o per l'altro(sempre validi) molti spariscono?

Cioe io ultimamente ho impostato le cose che faccio con altri ,in modo da non aver rogne,tutto il più "fiscale "
possibile ...
magari aprendo un sondaggio o Treddì solo per chi partecipa alla cordata ...
cioe io sul cell non riesco a farlo o almeno ho un po' di problemi con le schermate...

poi lo lo so che non ci sono mesi di tempo ...

mi spiego?


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Non so di che cento euro tu stia parlando, ma da genovese non posso che essere d'accordo con te


belin ,chi fan fitu


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Non so di che cento euro tu stia parlando, ma da genovese non posso che essere d'accordo con te


io penso che 100 0 150 (cifre detta da Perplesso come limite) di questi tempi non sono assolutamente pochi, come già detto da Simy. Per questo mi sembra opportuno vedere prima di tutto di che cifre davvero si parla per rilevare tradi (lo deve dire Quibbel), poi allargare il più possibile la base dei contribuenti per abbassare il più possibile l'ammontare del contributo. Poi si vede, con dati certi, se si può o si vuole, o proprio non c'è verso. E ovviamente in area privé.


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io penso che 100 0 150 (cifre detta da Perplesso come limite) di questi tempi non sono assolutamente pochi, come già detto da Simy. Per questo mi sembra opportuno vedere prima di tutto di che cifre davvero si parla per rilevare tradi (lo deve dire Quibbel), poi allargare il più possibile la base dei contribuenti per abbassare il più possibile l'ammontare del contributo. Poi si vede, con dati certi, se si può o si vuole, o proprio non c'è verso. E ovviamente *in area privé.*


perché?


----------



## Caciottina (4 Febbraio 2014)

*piu che altro*

poi siamo tutti cooproprietari?
secondo me non funzionerebbe bene....


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché?


per mantenere la discussione fra noi, non spiabile dall'esterno (dalla rete)



miss acacia ha detto:


> poi siamo tutti cooproprietari?
> secondo me non funzionerebbe bene....


e perché mai? Io sono a favore della democrazia e del diritto di tutti. Non voglio mica fare parte di una privilegiata 'sporca dozzina' con diritti maggiori...


----------



## Rabarbaro (4 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> si ti sei spiegato ...
> ora spero cerco di spiegarmi in altro modo :
> Prima di mandare qualcuno "portavoce " (tu se per te va bene o altri se danno disponibilità )
> non sarebbe il caso di essere "sicuri" che alla fine delle trattative ,visto che uno ci mette tempo e faccia ,del numero di chi ha intenzione di aderire ,per certo e chi con qualche riservo, in modo da evitare spiacevoli conseguenze?
> ...


Tu ti spieghi divinamente ed hai ampiamente ragione.

Però ci mancano proprio delle informazioni prima di procedere...

Cioè:

1) La richiesta economica da parte di Quib
2) Un termine per fare o meno un'eventuale controproposta

-Se fra 5 minuiti arriva Quib dicendo che vuole 100 zecchini per il sito, io personalmente ringrazio e saluto.
-Se ne vuole solo 10, allora se ne può parlare...
--Se siamo disponibili in 10, allora la quota sarà di 1 zecchino a testa
--Se siamo in 20, allora sarà solo 1/2 zecchino

Visto che gli aderenti dipenderanno da quanti zecchini dovranno sborsare, senza un'idea di massima della cifra totale si può solo prendere nota delle probabili intenzioni di partecipare.

Se desideri fare un sondaggio per saggiare il terreno in via preliminare, ne hai facoltà e mi sembrerebbe anche una buona idea.


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Tu ti spieghi divinamente ed hai ampiamente ragione.
> 
> Però ci mancano proprio delle informazioni prima di procedere...
> 
> ...


esattamente! Quoto su tutta la linea


----------



## giorgiocan (4 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> per mantenere la discussione fra noi, non spiabile dall'esterno (dalla rete)


Quoto. Qualcuno riapre il thread in priveè? Aspettiamo che sia Quib a farlo con notizie fresche?


----------



## Caciottina (4 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> per mantenere la discussione fra noi, non spiabile dall'esterno (dalla rete)
> 
> 
> 
> e perché mai? Io sono a favore della democrazia e del diritto di tutti. Non voglio mica fare parte di una privilegiata 'sporca dozzina' con diritti maggiori...


si ok ma metti caso che ciccio e sempronio tra 2 mesi si stufano e rivogliono i soldi indietro.....chi glieli da?


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> si ok ma metti caso che ciccio e sempronio tra 2 mesi si stufano e rivogliono i soldi indietro.....chi glieli da?


nessuno. Sono a fondo perduto, mi pare evidente. Mica stiamo facendo un'OPA.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> nessuno. Sono a fondo perduto, mi pare evidente. Mica stiamo facendo un'OPA.


Ma ci si guadagna con tradimento.net? Oppure si recuperano le spese?


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> si ok ma metti caso che ciccio e sempronio tra 2 mesi si stufano e rivogliono i soldi indietro.....chi glieli da?


ma nessuno! E' tutto a fondo perduto, questa credo possa essere detta come regola generale fin da subito. Se poi, più avanti, anche i nuovi proprietari decidono per maggioranza che si vende di nuovo, l'eventuale cifra che si ottiene dall'ulteriore vendita viene divisa fra chi ha messo i soldi...che ne so, ma che ci frega adesso? Mica stiamo rilevando un'azienda...stiamo, al limite 'salvando' un forum al quale teniamo...un passo per volta, sempre che si possa fare.


----------



## Sole (4 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io penso che 100 0 150 (cifre detta da Perplesso come limite) di questi tempi non sono assolutamente pochi, come già detto da Simy. Per questo mi sembra opportuno vedere prima di tutto di che cifre davvero si parla per rilevare tradi (lo deve dire Quibbel), poi allargare il più possibile la base dei contribuenti per abbassare il più possibile l'ammontare del contributo. Poi si vede, con dati certi, se si può o si vuole, o proprio non c'è verso. E ovviamente in area privé.


Vabbè, ora torno seria e mi impegno a capire.

L'ipotesi è che gli utenti diano un contributo economico per rilevare e 'salvare' questo sito? O solo chi è interessato ad amministrarlo?

Io, al di là delle mie tristi vicende forumistiche, sono affezionata a Tradi, anche solo per il fatto che tramite questo forum, anche se indirettamente, ho conosciuto la persona con cui condivido la vita. Mi spiacerebbe che non esistesse più. Ma non tanto da decidere di pagare una quota per mantenere l'iscrizione o per impedire che venga rilevato da esterni. Anzi, credo che una nuova gestione porterebbe aria nuova il che ogni tanto è salutare. 

Poi magari non ho capito una mazza (niente di più facile) e nel caso mi scuso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma ci si guadagna con tradimento.net? Oppure si recuperano le spese?


secondo me vai in pari. In ogni caso se si facesse un'associazione senza fini di lucro, l'attivo lo dovremmo reinvestire.


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma ci si guadagna con tradimento.net? Oppure si recuperano le spese?


i benner pubblicitari dovrebbero aiutare, non poco, nelle spese; che ci si guadagni la vedo dura (non sono tanti). Bisogna chiedere a Quibb questi dati.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Vabbè, ora torno seria e mi impegno a capire.
> 
> L'ipotesi è che gli utenti diano un contributo economico per rilevare e 'salvare' questo sito? O solo chi è interessato ad amministrarlo?
> 
> ...



La "paura" di molti è che una nuova gestione stravolga il forum magari trasformandolo in un sito d'inconto o simili
Per questo si è pensato a questa soluzione


----------



## Sole (4 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> La "paura" di molti è che una nuova gestione stravolga il forum magari trasformandolo in un sito d'inconto o simili
> Per questo si è pensato a questa soluzione


Vabbè, ma se uno non vuole contribuire può restare iscritto?

Perché ho letto non so dove che Minerva non ci sarebbe più?


----------



## Caciottina (4 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma nessuno! E' tutto a fondo perduto, questa credo possa essere detta come regola generale fin da subito. Se poi, più avanti, anche i nuovi proprietari decidono per maggioranza che si vende di nuovo, l'eventuale cifra che si ottiene dall'ulteriore vendita viene divisa fra chi ha messo i soldi...che ne so, ma che ci frega adesso? Mica stiamo rilevando un'azienda...stiamo, al limite 'salvando' un forum al quale teniamo...un passo per volta, sempre che si possa fare.


no ma come hai detto tu 100 so tanti...e non tutti quelli che vorebbero partecipare li hanno......quindi fondo perduto per chi si puo permettere di perderli


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Vabbè, ora torno seria e mi impegno a capire.
> 
> L'ipotesi è che gli utenti diano un contributo economico per rilevare e 'salvare' questo sito? O solo chi è interessato ad amministrarlo?
> 
> ...


rispondo per me, ovviamente: io ho dato l'adesione alla cordata proprio perché ho inteso che così facendo si eviterebbe che sia rilevato da esterni, dei quali non conosco le finalità. Il rischio che il forum cambi è ben più alto della possibilità che arrivi un perfetto sconosciuto e non ne 'corrompa' la fisionomia o le finalità; da parte mia, vorrei, se possibile, evitarlo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no ma come hai detto tu 100 so tanti...e non tutti quelli che vorebbero partecipare li hanno......quindi fondo perduto per chi si puo permettere di perderli


ma è su basa volontaria: se non ti puoi/vuoi permettere di perderli, quali che siano, non dai l'adesione.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo me vai in pari. In ogni caso se si facesse un'associazione senza fini di lucro, l'attivo lo dovremmo reinvestire.


Penso che vai in pari ti dice gran bene. Sennò ti riduci a mangiare i cavalli trovati morti ai bordi dei fiumi come Quibelculo e chissà il vento che soffia per la sua capoccia bruciata dove lo porterà. Quindi dicevo: diventa una cosa più per fare che per altro. E le cose più per fare che per altro di solito, con egomaniaci vari ed assistiti assortiti, finiscono a schifo. Dico: ci sono miliardi di maniere di farsi il proprio forum gratis. Per lo meno non rimetteteci i soldi. Se poi proprio non ce la fate a non dire a voi stessi che siete fighi perchè avete rilevato quote della tradimento.net per sentirvi un po' Marchionne, fate pure, comunque.


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no ma come hai detto tu 100 so tanti...e non tutti quelli che vorebbero partecipare li hanno......quindi fondo perduto per chi si puo permettere di perderli


e di nuovo: se siamo x (facciamo finta 10) è 100, ma se siamo Xx2 (20) è 50, se siamo Xx4 (40) è 25. Capisci perché dico "allargare la base"? Più siamo e più diventa una cifra che si può alienare senza soffrire troppo.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma se uno non vuole contribuire può restare iscritto?
> 
> Perché ho letto non so dove che Minerva non ci sarebbe più?


Ma certo ci mancherebbe
Nausicaa ha citato Minerva nel caso questo forum chiudesse perchè non avrebbe avuto più modo per mettersi in contatto con lei


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Penso che vai in pari ti dice gran bene. Sennò ti riduci a mangiare i cavalli trovati morti ai bordi dei fiumi come Quibelculo e chissà il vento che soffia per la sua capoccia bruciata dove lo porterà. Quindi dicevo: diventa una cosa più per fare che per altro. E le cose più per fare che per altro di solito, con egomaniaci vari ed assistiti assortiti, finiscono a schifo. Dico: ci sono miliardi di maniere di farsi il proprio forum gratis. Per lo meno non rimetteteci i soldi. Se poi proprio non ce la fate a non dire a voi stessi che siete fighi perchè avete rilevato quote della tradimento.net per sentirvi un po' Marchionne, fate pure, comunque.


Il detto "cavallo vincente non si cambia" è un adagio, ma non stupido. Ricominciare tutto da capo, oltre che faticoso, sarebbe certamente costellato da 'abbandoni', ben più che mantenendo una cosa che già c'è e che funziona. Io credo, eh. Però, se ci sono altre proposte, più economiche e più facili, le ascolto più che volentieri, non le conosco (di questo cose non so una cippalippa).


----------



## Sole (4 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma certo ci mancherebbe
> Nausicaa ha citato Minerva nel caso questo forum chiudesse perchè non avrebbe avuto più modo per mettersi in contatto con lei


Ah ok, grazie... ma perché dovrebbe chiudere?

(con tutte  queste domande mi sento tanto Quintina )


----------



## lunaiena (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Vabbè, *ma se uno non vuole contribuire può restare iscritto?*
> 
> Perché ho letto non so dove che Minerva non ci sarebbe più?


Ecco bisognerebbe evitare i circoli chiusi...
non è una domanda così sciocca..


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ah ok, grazie... ma perché dovrebbe chiudere?
> 
> (con tutte  queste domande mi sento tanto Quintina )


se viene trasformato in un sito di incontri, il nostro 'vero' forum chiude nella sostanza e la gente se ne va. Questo era uno degli scenari possibili.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ah ok, grazie... ma perché dovrebbe chiudere?
> 
> (con tutte  queste domande mi sento tanto Quintina )


Più che chiudere la "paura" é che la nuova gestione non mantenga lo scopo del forum e quindi parecchi di noi si allontanerebbero.
No ti prego Quintina no direi che una é più che sufficiente


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Ecco bisognerebbe evitare i circoli chiusi...
> non è una domanda così sciocca..


Proprio per evitare questo che preferivamo rilevare questo cbe aprirne un nuovo e sperare nella migrazione di massa


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma *se uno non vuole contribuire può restare iscritto?*
> 
> Perché ho letto non so dove che Minerva non ci sarebbe più?


per me sì, certo: tutto volontario. Però non sono disposta a mantenere in piedi 'casa-forum' spendendo palanche su palanche, eh. Proprio no.


----------



## Sole (4 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> se viene trasformato in un sito di incontri, il nostro 'vero' forum chiude nella sostanza e la gente se ne va. Questo era uno degli scenari possibili.





farfalla ha detto:


> Più che chiudere la "paura" é che la nuova gestione non mantenga lo scopo del forum e quindi parecchi di noi si allontanerebbero.
> No ti prego *Quintina no direi che una é più che sufficiente *


Ok, grazie mille.

Sul neretto, come non essere d'accordo :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ok, grazie mille.
> 
> Sul neretto, come non essere d'accordo :mrgreen:


poi adesso s'è messa pure il nome difficile...


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Penso che vai in pari sei ti dice gran bene. Sennò ti riduci a mangiare i cavalli trovati morti ai bordi dei fiumi come Quibelculo e chissà il vento che soffia per la sua capoccia bruciata dove lo porterà. Quindi dicevo: diventa una cosa più per fare che per altro. E le cose più per fare che per altro di solito, con egomaniaci vari ed assistiti assortiti, finiscono a schifo. Dico: ci sono miliardi di maniere di farsi il proprio forum gratis. Per lo meno non rimetteteci i soldi. Se poi proprio non ce la fate a non dire a voi stessi che siete fighi perchè avete rilevato quote della tradimento.net *per sentirvi un po' Marchionne*, fate pure, comunque.


occacchio, mi hai fatto venire in mente che dobbiamo avvisare The Cheater
a parte gli scherzi... vediamo che ci chiede Quib, in quanti siamo, poi ci ragioniamo su. 
se si parla di una cifra che si aggira attorno al costo di una cena, per quanto possa andare male... non mi strapperò i capelli.
Vera è quella cosa che dicevi della possibilità di aprire un forum gratuitamente... ma sei a casa d'altri, devi rispettare le regole di altri. Forumfree ha uno staff che modera e censura, ad esempio e ti dà l'opportunità di aprirti una sezioncina, gratuitamente, alle loro condizioni.
Dei tuoi interventi, per dire, ne resterebbe 1 su 10.
Poi questo non è solo un forum ma è un portalino... ha qualcosina in più insomma.


----------



## lunaiena (4 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Tu ti spieghi divinamente ed hai ampiamente ragione.
> 
> Però ci mancano proprio delle informazioni prima di procedere...
> 
> ...


ok 
quindi aspettiamo punti uno e due ...

sara che non sono di tante parole 
si definisce si concorda e di fa ...


per per il dosaggio ora vedo di capire come di fa da cell...


----------



## Rabarbaro (4 Febbraio 2014)

Ragazzi, uno spazio web con relativo dominio non è molto costoso (poche decine di eur annui) e per un sito ben messo nei motori di ricerca come questo (tra i primi che escono se digitate "tradimento") e con numero di visitatori verosimilmente alto (solo Quib sa i dati) con un paio di banner si coprono ampiamente le spese vive.
Se non ci fosse un minimo di interesse, nessuno offrirebbe un cent per l'acquisto del dominio, no?

Per quanto mi riguarda, l'intenzione di contribuire è dovuta solo a ragioni di affezione e sono ben conscio che mettere su un altro forum gratis è questione di una manciata di ore (e ho anche messi su un paio per amici...), ma non di meno credo che versare un piccola quota sia preferibile a rischiare che questo forum diventi un puttanaio o ad aprirne un altro che, andati i primi avventori, morirebbe quasi di sicuro.

My 2 cents.

(Finchè Quib non si esprime, io vado in stand-by)


----------



## Caciottina (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> occacchio, mi hai fatto venire in mente che dobbiamo avvisare The Cheater
> a parte gli scherzi... vediamo che ci chiede Quib, in quanti siamo, poi ci ragioniamo su.
> se si parla di una cifra che si aggira attorno al costo di una cena, per quanto possa andare male... non mi strapperò i capelli.
> *Vera è quella cosa che dicevi della possibilità di aprire un forum gratuitamente... ma sei a casa d'altri, devi rispettare le regole di altri. Forumfree ha uno staff che modera e censura, ad esempio e ti dà l'opportunità di aprirti una sezioncina, gratuitamente, alle loro condizioni.
> ...


*

e non possiamo farne uno tutto nostro? nostre regole, nostro tutto? tutti noi?
alla migrazione di massa ci credo....e' l ultimo dei problemi quello.....
solo che....non so....inizia a puzzarmi sta cosa......*


----------



## Caciottina (4 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ragazzi, uno spazio web con relativo dominio non è molto costoso (poche decine di eur annui) e per un sito ben messo nei motori di ricerca come questo (tra i primi che escono se digitate "tradimento") e con numero di visitatori verosimilmente alto (solo Quib sa i dati) con un paio di banner si coprono ampiamente le spese vive.
> Se non ci fosse un minimo di interesse, nessuno offrirebbe un cent per l'acquisto del dominio, no?
> 
> Per quanto mi riguarda, l'intenzione di contribuire è dovuta solo a ragioni di affezione e sono ben conscio che mettere su un altro forum gratis è questione di una manciata di ore (e ho anche messi su un paio per amici...), ma non di meno credo che versare un piccola quota sia preferibile a rischiare che questo forum diventi un puttanaio o ad aprirne un altro che, andati i primi avventori, morirebbe quasi di sicuro.
> ...



io inizio a pensare che forse uno ex novo from scratch sia meglio.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e non possiamo farne uno tutto nostro? nostre regole, nostro tutto? tutti noi?
> alla migrazione di massa ci credo....e' l ultimo dei problemi quello.....
> solo che....non so....inizia a puzzarmi sta cosa......[/B]


per risponderti quoto Rabby.


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2014)

penso che il crucco giustamente venderà al miglior acquirente , non è detto che poi le cose cambino in peggio.
vedremo


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> per risponderti quoto Rabby.


idem


----------



## lunaiena (4 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Proprio per evitare questo che preferivamo rilevare questo cbe aprirne un nuovo e sperare nella migrazione di massa


Ok...
che diritti ha chi rileva?
nel senso che ad esempio io non mi sentirei ne più ne meno di un utente 
che invece ha scelto che no...
Per i più disparati motivi
che possono partire da non poter investire danaro all'anonimato al non mi frega di come va la baracca...


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Ok...
> *che diritti ha chi rileva?
> nel senso che ad esempio io non mi sentirei ne più ne meno di un utente*
> che invece ha scelto che no...
> ...


pure io. Sono cose che devono essere messi per iscritto al momento in cui si decide, comunque. Non che ci sia molto da scrivere.


----------



## lunaiena (4 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> penso che il crucco giustamente venderà al miglior acquirente , *non è detto che poi le cose cambino in peggio.*
> vedremo


su questo concordo...
ma si ha sempre l'idea che il peggio è alle porte ...


----------



## lunaiena (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> pure io. Sono cose che devono essere messi per iscritto al momento in cui si decide, comunque. Non che ci sia molto da scrivere.


e allora chiedo chiusura del 3D :mrgreen::rotfl:

Perdonami Nello


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> occacchio, mi hai fatto venire in mente che dobbiamo avvisare The Cheater
> a parte gli scherzi... vediamo che ci chiede Quib, in quanti siamo, poi ci ragioniamo su.
> se si parla di una cifra che si aggira attorno al costo di una cena, per quanto possa andare male... non mi strapperò i capelli.
> Vera è quella cosa che dicevi della possibilità di aprire un forum gratuitamente... ma sei a casa d'altri, devi rispettare le regole di altri. Forumfree ha uno staff che modera e censura, ad esempio e ti dà l'opportunità di aprirti una sezioncina, gratuitamente, alle loro condizioni.
> ...


Macchè. E quand'anche fosse sti cazzi, voglio dire.


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Ok...
> che diritti ha chi rileva?
> nel senso che ad esempio *io non mi sentirei ne più ne meno di un utente
> che invece ha scelto che no*...
> ...


idem: per questo rispondevo a MissAcacia che non voglio far pare di una sezione 'prvilegiata' con maggior diritti di altri. Se posso, dono; se la cifra è troppo consistente per me, passo o contribuisco come riesco, ma sono comunque un'utonta qualsiasi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Macchè. E quand'anche fosse sti cazzi, voglio dire.


ma infatti era per fare un esempio. Io non mi vorrei perdere quelli di ErUtteo.


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2014)

io invece se pagassi comincerei a pretendere del voi, cornice in oro per l'avatar, sua maestà la divina lampeggiante ogni volta che mi degno di scrivere e altre cosette.


----------



## lunaiena (4 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> idem: per questo rispondevo a MissAcacia che non voglio far pare di una sezione 'prvilegiata' con maggior diritti di altri. Se posso, dono; se la cifra è troppo consistente per me, passo o contribuisco come riesco, ma sono comunque un'utonta qualsiasi.



Non l'ho letto...
la penso idem


----------



## lunaiena (4 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> io invece se pagassi comincerei a pretendere del voi, cornice in oro per l'avatar, sua maestà la divina lampeggiante ogni volta che mi degno di scrivere e altre cosette.



Certo che ne spari di cazzate...


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma infatti era per fare un esempio. Io non mi vorrei perdere quelli di ErUtteo.


Guarda che non succede. Cioè succederebbe, in caso, se un utente si andasse a lamentare con i moderatori di forumfree, ma è un'eventualità come un'altra, cioè come se qualcuno qui si andasse a lamentare con Quib di me o di qualcun'altro, cosa peraltro neanche troppo peregrina. Ma poi forumfree era un'ipotesi, ce ne sono quindicimila altre.


----------



## Flavia (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo me vai in pari. In ogni caso se si facesse un'associazione senza fini di lucro, *l'attivo lo dovremmo reinvestire*.


così non diventa troppo
impegnativo e complicato?
credo che una bella iniziativa
alla Santoro
(come qualcuno a suggerito)
vedrebbe 
molte ma molte adesioni


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Certo che ne spari di cazzate...


Ahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahhaahhahahah!


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Certo che ne spari di cazzate...


:rotfl:come negarlo?


----------



## free (4 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Ok...
> che diritti ha chi rileva?
> *nel senso che ad esempio io non mi sentirei ne più ne meno di un utente
> che invece ha scelto che no...*
> ...



temo che non sia possibile
il modo per essere un semplice utente è solo uno, ovvero quello di rimanere in tale condizione
lo dico al di là delle sicuramente ottime ed ammirevoli intenzioni, ma questa è la realtà


----------



## lunaiena (4 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> temo che non sia possibile
> il modo per essere un semplice utente è solo uno, ovvero quello di rimanere in tale condizione
> lo dico al di là delle sicuramente ottime ed ammirevoli intenzioni, ma questa è la realtà


lo so 
per questo che nei miei incomprensibili scritti 
la mia intenzione è di tutelare queste ammirevoli intenzioni ...
ma pare che non vengo capita ...
dico pazienza ...
Io lo considererò un fondo perso 
come un abbonamento annuale a qualcosa...
senza per quello sentirlo mio...

Metto in conto che succedereeanno baruffe...
ma dove non c'è ne sono quando ci sono più teste ?


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> temo che non sia possibile
> il modo per essere un semplice utente è solo uno, ovvero quello di rimanere in tale condizione
> lo dico al di là delle sicuramente ottime ed ammirevoli intenzioni, ma questa è la realtà


beh, possiamo farlo accadere nella prassi, non dando ai contibutori alcun potere diverso o maggiore. Poi, se uno si sente moralmente superiore a un altro perché ha speso per il sito, toh, 30 euro, è una deficienza umana, non ci si può fare nulla.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> io invece se pagassi comincerei a pretendere del voi, cornice in oro per l'avatar, sua maestà la divina *lampeggiante *ogni volta che mi degno di scrivere e altre cosette.


Madame, che cosa pacchiana...:unhappy:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, possiamo farlo accadere nella prassi, non dando ai contibutori alcun potere diverso o maggiore. Poi, se uno si sente moralmente superiore a un altro perché ha speso per il sito, toh, 30 euro, è una deficienza umana, non ci si può fare nulla.


... da mettere in conto. Certo che... stavo pensando un'altra cosa.


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Madame, che cosa pacchiana...:unhappy:


peggio, in effetti: è americanissima :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... da mettere in conto. *Certo che... stavo pensando un'altra cosa.*


quale, Sbri?


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Guarda che non succede. *Cioè succederebbe, in caso, se un utente si andasse a lamentare con i moderatori di forumfree*, ma è un'eventualità come un'altra, cioè come se qualcuno qui si andasse a lamentare con Quib di me o di qualcun'altro, cosa peraltro neanche troppo peregrina. Ma poi forumfree era un'ipotesi, ce ne sono quindicimila altre.


sei andato a dare un'occhiata? Hai sentito che succedeva qui prima dell'era glaciale?  Poi non so delle quindicimila altre opzioni perchè non è il mio ramo e non me ne sono mai curata troppo ... ma che sappia io o ti compri dominio e spazio(e paghi, cifre più piccole ma paghi), o vai 'ospite' da qualcuno. Nel secondo caso, qualcuno non lo fa gratis et amore dei, deve averne un rientro economico e quindi deve porre regole... ma io personalmente ho lo stesso pensiero di Rabby. Certo che... una volta dichiarate le nostre intenzioni, il valore di questo sito cambia notevolmente.


----------



## Tubarao (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sei andato a dare un'occhiata? Hai sentito che succedeva qui prima dell'era glaciale?  Poi non so delle quindicimila altre opzioni perchè non è il mio ramo e non me ne sono mai curata troppo ... *ma che sappia io o ti compri dominio e spazio*(e paghi, cifre più piccole ma paghi), o vai 'ospite' da qualcuno. Nel secondo caso, qualcuno non lo fa gratis et amore dei, deve averne un rientro economico e quindi deve porre regole... ma io personalmente ho lo stesso pensiero di Rabby. Certo che... una volta dichiarate le nostre intenzioni, il valore di questo sito cambia notevolmente.


Ho degli spazi su forumfree e aruba, quelli forniti gratuitamente, che uso per le mie cose. Per gli spazi gratuiti non registri un dominio, ma hai i seguenti svantaggi:

--  subdominio....ad esempio tradimento.net diventerebbe forumfree.com/tradimento o qualcosa del genere....
--  banner pubblicitari ovunque e fastidiosi (è il modo con cui forumfree guadagna)
--  risorse limitate (ti danno determinati spazi su database, file system etc etc, ma sono per forza di cose limitate e quindi tanto per capirci, cosi a spanne, penso che non potresti permetterti più di un tot di thread on-line per via di esaurimento dello spazio)

Se paghi la registrazione di un nuovo dominio da zero, sicuramente stai sotto, ma di molto, ai prezzi che ho sentito girare qui (qui http://www.register.it/partners/pricelist1.html il listiino prezzi di register.it) però c'è  il risvolto della medaglia che......riparti praticamente da zero e perdi tutto il lavoro fatto da Quib......che, onestamente parlando, non è poco.


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Madame, che cosa pacchiana...:unhappy:


effettivamente :unhappy:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ho degli spazi su forumfree e aruba, quelli forniti gratuitamente, che uso per le mie cose. Per gli spazi gratuiti non registri un dominio, ma hai i seguenti svantaggi:
> 
> -- subdominio....ad esempio tradimento.net diventerebbe forumfree.com/tradimento o qualcosa del genere....
> -- banner pubblicitari ovunque e fastidiosi (è il modo con cui forumfree guadagna)
> ...


infatti, c'è tutto lo sviluppo, non solo la piattaforma di cui tenere conto.
E non credo che qualcuno abbia voglia di sbattersi a fare studiare decidere scegliere.
Dài, aspettiamo che ci dice Quib e poi ci facciamo una mano di conti.


----------



## Simy (4 Febbraio 2014)

Comunque... posso di che ve state a da un film?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok,per le operazioni tecniche s'è convenuto se ne occupino Tubarao e Sbriciolata.
> 
> ora si tratta di discutere con la valigetta dei soldi sul tavolo,ma di queste cose è meglio discorrere a carte coperte, come suggeriva il buon Rabarbaro


sì, ovvio. nessun tracciamento, anche perché sono nel regime dei sotto 5000 annuali e probabilmente ricevo da 10-20 diverse persone una piccola tranche. e le carte regalo dalle poste sono ideali per fare un pagamento di questo genere. devo solo aspettare la mia postepay che è scaduta proprio ora.


----------



## Rabarbaro (4 Febbraio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> sì, ovvio. nessun tracciamento, anche perché sono nel regime dei sotto 5000 annuali e probabilmente ricevo da 10-20 diverse persone una piccola tranche. e le carte regalo dalle poste sono ideali per fare un pagamento di questo genere. devo solo aspettare la mia postepay che è scaduta proprio ora.


Ciao Giovanni!

Allora, a quanto lo venderesti il sito?
Entro quando vuoi monetizzare?


----------



## perplesso (4 Febbraio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> sì, ovvio. nessun tracciamento, anche perché sono nel regime dei sotto 5000 annuali e probabilmente ricevo da 10-20 diverse persone una piccola tranche. e le carte regalo dalle poste sono ideali per fare un pagamento di questo genere. devo solo aspettare la mia postepay che è scaduta proprio ora.


Ok.  Esimio,ora la palla è nel tuo campo,aspettiamo una tua parola prima di procedere con gli step successivi


----------



## perplesso (4 Febbraio 2014)

*non mettiamo troppa carne al fuoco*



free ha detto:


> temo che non sia possibile
> il modo per essere un semplice utente è solo uno, ovvero quello di rimanere in tale condizione
> lo dico al di là delle sicuramente ottime ed ammirevoli intenzioni, ma questa è la realtà





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, possiamo farlo accadere nella prassi, non dando ai contibutori alcun potere diverso o maggiore. Poi, se uno si sente moralmente superiore a un altro perché ha speso per il sito, toh, 30 euro, è una deficienza umana, non ci si può fare nulla.





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sei andato a dare un'occhiata? Hai sentito che succedeva qui prima dell'era glaciale?  Poi non so delle quindicimila altre opzioni perchè non è il mio ramo e non me ne sono mai curata troppo ... ma che sappia io o ti compri dominio e spazio(e paghi, cifre più piccole ma paghi), o vai 'ospite' da qualcuno. Nel secondo caso, qualcuno non lo fa gratis et amore dei, deve averne un rientro economico e quindi deve porre regole... ma io personalmente ho lo stesso pensiero di Rabby. Certo che... una volta dichiarate le nostre intenzioni, il valore di questo sito cambia notevolmente.


lo scopo di questo 3d dev'essere solo mostrare a Quibbel che c'è un interesse concreto da parte di noi forumisti a rilevare Tradinet per evitare che arrivi qualcuno che lo trasformi in un sito di scambisti e/o d'incontri.

Per ora possiamo stimare di essere in una ventina a voler contribuire.  io ho scritto una cifra che ritengo essere un tetto massimo di spesa individuale oltre il quale difficilmente saremmo/potremmo essere interessati ad andare.

Ora però possiamo solo aspettare la decisione di Quibbel.  se lui si mostrerà interessato a vendere a noi,allora potremo tornare a discutere di cifre,di quote e di modi di organizzare la cosa.

ma sono tutti step successivi e subordinati alle decisioni di Quibbel.

Questo per dire che ora non ha senso porsi troppe domande sul dopo,perchè non siamo ancora certi che ci sia un dopo,noi ora possiamo solo cercare di avvisare coloro che non sono ancora intervenuti qui per chiedere se in potenza sarebbero disposti a contribuire,sottolineando che più siamo e meno soldi ognuno deve cacciare fuori


----------



## contepinceton (4 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Giovanni!
> 
> Allora, a quanto lo venderesti il sito?
> Entro quando vuoi monetizzare?


Capra per me è meglio che ci troviamo in pochi illuminati e andiamo di persona da Quibbel
dai certe cose vanno discusse guardandosi negli occhi.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sei andato a dare un'occhiata? Hai sentito che succedeva qui prima dell'era glaciale?  Poi non so delle quindicimila altre opzioni perchè non è il mio ramo e non me ne sono mai curata troppo ... ma che sappia io o ti compri dominio e spazio(e paghi, cifre più piccole ma paghi), o vai 'ospite' da qualcuno. Nel secondo caso, qualcuno non lo fa gratis et amore dei, deve averne un rientro economico e quindi deve porre regole... ma io personalmente ho lo stesso pensiero di Rabby. Certo che... una volta dichiarate le nostre intenzioni, il valore di questo sito cambia notevolmente.


Ma hai idea della mole di forum che gira su forumfree, ognuno con i suoi utenti, i suoi moderatori e quantaltro? Cioè,
non è forumfree ti sta col fiato sul collo a meno che non sei tu che vai da loro a far casino per qualche ragione. Poi quello che succedeva qui succederà di nuovo, succederà altrove perchè ste cose succedono a prescindere che ci sia Quib, tu, io o forumfree che sta in sella. Non vedo perchè mai dovrebbe essere diverso se tu cacci i soldi (tu ed altri) e ti ricompri sto dominio. Vabbè, magari farai le regole tu, ma i casini li avrai comunque ed anche di peggiori nel momento in cui, peraltro, ti trovi a dover scegliere come e cosa fare con altre dieci persone che hanno messo i soldi come te tutte con la loro personalissima idea di cosa fare e come farlo, e non si finisce più. Pagando, eh. Fighissimo.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma hai idea della mole di forum che gira su forumfree, ognuno con i suoi utenti, i suoi moderatori e quantaltro? Cioè,
> non è forumfree ti sta col fiato sul collo a meno che non sei tu che vai da loro a far casino per qualche ragione. Poi quello che succedeva qui succederà di nuovo, succederà altrove perchè ste cose succedono a prescindere che ci sia Quib, tu, io o forumfree che sta in sella. Non vedo perchè mai dovrebbe essere diverso se tu cacci i soldi (tu ed altri) e ti ricompri sto dominio. Vabbè, magari farai le regole tu, ma i casini li avrai comunque ed anche di peggiori nel momento in cui, peraltro, ti trovi a dover scegliere come e cosa fare con altre dieci persone che hanno messo i soldi come te tutte con la loro personalissima idea di cosa fare e come farlo, e non si finisce più. Pagando, eh. Fighissimo.


Già...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma hai idea della mole di forum che gira su forumfree, ognuno con i suoi utenti, i suoi moderatori e quantaltro? Cioè,
> non è forumfree ti sta col fiato sul collo a meno che non sei tu che vai da loro a far casino per qualche ragione. Poi quello che succedeva qui succederà di nuovo, succederà altrove perchè ste cose succedono a prescindere che ci sia Quib, tu, io o forumfree che sta in sella. Non vedo perchè mai dovrebbe essere diverso se tu cacci i soldi (tu ed altri) e ti ricompri sto dominio. Vabbè, magari farai le regole tu, ma i casini li avrai comunque ed anche di peggiori nel momento in cui, peraltro, ti trovi a dover scegliere come e cosa fare con altre dieci persone che hanno messo i soldi come te tutte con la loro personalissima idea di cosa fare e come farlo, e non si finisce più. Pagando, eh. Fighissimo.


Mah...
Che situazione strana
Una parte di me dice...
Finanzia l'operazione in toto e poi vediamo come si mette

L'altra dice
Ma non ti sembra che sia ora di dare una degna sepoltura al conte?
Il web è immenso.
Del resto le persone che cercavi le hai trovate tutte.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (4 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma hai idea della mole di forum che gira su forumfree, ognuno con i suoi utenti, i suoi moderatori e quantaltro? Cioè,
> non è forumfree ti sta col fiato sul collo a meno che non sei tu che vai da loro a far casino per qualche ragione. Poi quello che succedeva qui succederà di nuovo, succederà altrove perchè ste cose succedono a prescindere che ci sia Quib, tu, io o forumfree che sta in sella. Non vedo perchè mai dovrebbe essere diverso se tu cacci i soldi (tu ed altri) e ti ricompri sto dominio. Vabbè, magari farai le regole tu, ma i casini li avrai comunque ed anche di peggiori nel momento in cui, peraltro, ti trovi a dover scegliere come e cosa fare con altre dieci persone che hanno messo i soldi come te tutte con la loro personalissima idea di cosa fare e come farlo, e non si finisce più. Pagando, eh. Fighissimo.


Il valore di tradimento.net è l'indicizzazione nei motori di ricerca: cerchi la parola "tradimento" in Google e questo forum è il terzo risultato. Cerchi "Forum tradimento" ed esce come primo risultato. 
Da questo si evince che chi cerca un forum sul tradimento o discussioni sul tradimento, prima entra qui e poi (eventualmente) altrove. Con Forumfree questo non succederebbe. 

Non so quanto valga in termini economici questa indicizzazione al top, ma un forum è fatto di contributi di utenti e quindi più gente entra, più bestie si vedono. Soprattutto più gente entra, più il forum non è monotono e il fisiologico dileguarsi di alcuni utenti ha un ricambio = il forum vive e attrae utenti.
Non dimentichiamoci il problema della migrazione dei dati, degli utenti, dei thread, ecc..


----------



## Rabarbaro (4 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Capra per me è meglio che ci troviamo in pochi illuminati e andiamo di persona da Quibbel
> dai certe cose vanno discusse guardandosi negli occhi.


Mah, di illuminati non è che ne veda molti, né guardandomi intornoi, né guardandomi allo specchio...

Per il resto, mi pare che Quib stia adottando la strategia della lumaca...

Mah...


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Il valore di tradimento.net è l'indicizzazione nei motori di ricerca: cerchi la parola "tradimento" in Google e questo forum è il terzo risultato. Cerchi "Forum tradimento" ed esce come primo risultato.
> Da questo si evince che chi cerca un forum sul tradimento o discussioni sul tradimento, prima entra qui e poi (eventualmente) altrove. Con Forumfree questo non succederebbe.
> 
> Non so quanto valga in termini economici questa indicizzazione al top, ma un forum è fatto di contributi di utenti e quindi più gente entra, più bestie si vedono. Soprattutto più gente entra, più il forum non è monotono e il fisiologico dileguarsi di alcuni utenti ha un ricambio = il forum vive e attrae utenti.
> Non dimentichiamoci il problema della migrazione dei dati, degli utenti, dei thread, ecc..


Ma io penso che eventualmente questo sito, indicizzazione e tutto, forse a malapena si ripaga le spese. Forse, ma non è detto. Che poi la cosa di forumfree che non sarebbe indicizzato è farlocca, nel senso che maggiore èil numero di accessi a quel dato forum e più sarà visibile ad una ricerca su google, a prescindere da forumfree, aruba o sailcazzo. Ma a quel punto che ti frega, è gratis, mentre qui è a rimetterci. Cioè Quibculo non è che parte per andare a godersi i miliardi di euro che nel tempo ha accumulato con sto portale, eh.Anzi, s'è vagamente rotto il cazzo, che non è remunerativo per una sega. Meglio i cavalli morti.


----------



## lunaiena (4 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah...
> Che situazione strana
> Una parte di me dice...
> Finanzia l'operazione in toto e poi vediamo come si mette
> ...


eccerto 
poi dopo me chi pensi ancora di trovare ...
faccio piazza pulita io eh!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Mah, di illuminati non è che ne veda molti, né guardandomi intornoi, né guardandomi allo specchio...
> 
> Per il resto, mi pare che Quib stia adottando la strategia della lumaca...
> 
> Mah...


sono passati due giorni dalla pubblicazione della vendita e sono stato contattato da diverse persone che ora devono fare decisioni.

vostra offerta è €1.100 e per il momento non ho altre. odio dare vento ai denti quando non c'è nulla di nuovo


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> sono passati due giorni dalla pubblicazione della vendita e sono stato contattato da diverse persone che ora devono fare decisioni.
> 
> vostra offerta *è €1.100 *e per il momento non ho altre. odio dare vento ai denti quando non c'è nulla di nuovo


tomotomo cacchio cacchio mi è già salito di 100 euro :unhappy:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> tomotomo cacchio cacchio mi è già salito di 100 euro :unhappy:


Minni, ma investili sti quattro dindi che hai da parte in qualcosa di solido e duraturo che ti accompagni fedele nella vecchiaia. E no, non un intendo un vibratore, golosona.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minni, ma investili sti quattro dindi che hai da parte in qualcosa di solido e duraturo che ti accompagni fedele nella vecchiaia. E no, non un intendo un vibratore, golosona.


Cacchio un vibratore a 1.100 euro deve far saper leggere e scrivere :singleeye: E pure di conto :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2014)

per la mia vecchiaia penso siano più utili altri tipi di consolazione ,francamente


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> per la mia vecchiaia penso siano più utili altri tipi di consolazione ,francamente


Una veranda, una sedia a dondolo, un campo di granturco ormai alto bagnato dalla morbida luce di uno spettacolare tramonto ed un cane che ti ronfa vicino.


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Una veranda, una sedia a dondolo, un campo di granturco ormai alto bagnato dalla morbida luce di uno spettacolare tramonto ed un cane che ti ronfa vicino.


meglio il mare ma è già una prospettiva migliore


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> meglio il mare ma è già una prospettiva migliore


Mi ero dimenticato l'archibugio a pepe e sale pronto per ogni evenienza. Comunque, cazzo Minni, che tristezza. E ci hai cinquant'anni, mica novanta. Su, datte un po' da fa, me pari nonnema.


----------



## lunaiena (4 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cacchio un vibratore a 1.100 euro deve far saper leggere e scrivere :singleeye: E pure di conto :carneval:


ma ma insomma anche analfabeta va bene uguale ...
preferirei facesse pulizie e cose varie ed eventuali ...
muto e sempre sorridente


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> ma ma insomma anche analfabeta va bene uguale ...
> preferirei facesse pulizie e cose varie ed eventuali ...
> muto e *sempre sorridente*


ma se è portatore di denti è un casino:racchia:


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> ma ma insomma anche analfabeta va bene uguale ...
> preferirei facesse pulizie e cose varie ed eventuali ...
> muto e sempre sorridente


Eh si ma stirare per lui  sarebbe difficoltoso credo :singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh si ma stirare per lui  sarebbe difficoltoso credo :singleeye:


Potrebbe rotoloare sulla biancheria, magari scaldandolo prima...no vabbè, scusate.


----------



## lunaiena (4 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma se è portatore di denti è un casino:racchia:


sorridente ho scritto 
mica ridente ...
e che è mica sono il suo dentista:singleeye:


----------



## lunaiena (4 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Potrebbe rotoloare sulla biancheria, magari scaldandolo prima...no vabbè, scusate.


giusto... in qualche modo per quel prezzo si deve aggiustare



ops non ero arrivata a leggere scaldandolo...
Cosa che richiederei  fosse autonomo


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Potrebbe rotoloare sulla biancheria, magari scaldandolo prima...no vabbè, scusate.


Stupidino :carneval: :rotfl::rotfl:Ma com'è che da due giorni finisci i post con "scusate" ...ti stai trasformando anche tu ?non è che da "Brontolo" mi diventi "Cucciolo" :singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Stupidino :carneval: :rotfl::rotfl:Ma com'è che da due giorni finisci i post con "scusate" ...ti stai trasformando anche tu ?non è che da "Brontolo" mi diventi "Cucciolo" :singleeye:


Stavo pensando che magari infarinandolo anche come mattarello potrebbe rendere bene.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Stavo pensando che magari infarinandolo anche come mattarello potrebbe rendere bene.


Diciamo che si presterebbe meglio ma poi la pasta prodotta usando il matterello chi se la magna ? :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Diciamo che si presterebbe meglio ma poi la pasta prodotta usando il matterello chi se la magna ? :mrgreen:


Tu la sai fare? La fai mai?


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu la sai fare? La fai mai?



Col consolador no.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu la sai fare? La fai mai?


Certo che si ma con il mattarello vero :mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (4 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Diciamo che si presterebbe meglio ma poi la pasta prodotta usando il matterello chi se la magna ? :mrgreen:



gli ospiti 
tanto loro che Ne sanno


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> gli ospiti
> tanto loro che Ne sanno


Magari se vedono che te non mangi qualche dubbio se lo pongono :carneval: Perennemente a dieta


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Febbraio 2014)

Più che altro Joey deve essere rimasto ai modelli vecchi, duri e rigidi come un mattarello.
O pensa a quelli di metallo per sadomaso.
Adesso sono in silicone morbido. Hai voglia a stendere la sfoglia con quello...


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> gli ospiti
> tanto loro che Ne sanno


Dev'essere fighissimo mangiare a casa tua.


----------



## lunaiena (4 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Magari se vedono che te non mangi qualche dubbio se lo pongono :carneval: Perennemente a dieta



Di solito quando ho ospiti non riesco a mangiare 
perché sto in cucina ...
quindi non sospetterebbero ...
un po' di fantasia dai!


----------



## lunaiena (4 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dev'essere fighissimo mangiare a casa tua.


ovvio che è fighissimo 
io mi diverto un sacco ...
sono burlona per natura ...

Mi basta poi divertirmi da sola eh!


----------



## perplesso (4 Febbraio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> sono passati due giorni dalla pubblicazione della vendita e sono stato contattato da diverse persone che ora devono fare decisioni.
> 
> vostra offerta è €1.100 e per il momento non ho altre. odio dare vento ai denti quando non c'è nulla di nuovo


ok.   hai fissato una data entro cui vuoi chiudere la trattativa,con chiunque sia?


----------



## feather (5 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Colletta?


Io ci sto


----------



## feather (5 Febbraio 2014)

Io qualche cento euri ce li posso pure mettere, mi occupo di gestire, tra le altre cose, contratti di hosting. Non so i dettagli di come sia strutturato questo sito ma credo di avere le competenze per 'maneggiarlo' e aggiornarlo. 
Quello che mi manca è il tempo, specie di moderare i messaggi. 
Ho abbandonato un altro sito che seguivo proprio per questo motivo, più di seguire i rinnovi e qualche occhiatina di tanto in tanto non riuscivo a fare.



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ragazzi, se un volenteroso di fiducia qui dentro si prendesse l'onere di metterci la faccia e l'impegno per la gestione (una volta sapevo anch'io come si faceva, ma l'ho fortunatamente dimenticato...), sarebbe piuttosto facile far continuare le cose come vanno ora.
> Il sito credo si autosostenga con i banner pubblicitari (e forse ci avanza anche qualcosina...), mentre per l'acquisto del dominio dal buon Giovanni si potrebbe procedere con una raccolta fondi (non c'è bisogno che di dire che si può finanziare anonimamente chiunque al costo di un francobollo...), sempre che non si arrivi a cifre troppo importanti.
> 
> Non nego poi il fatto che, se cambiasse la politica del sito, quasi certamente farei fagotto.
> E penso che anche altri la pensino allo stesso modo.





miss acacia ha detto:


> ok quindi niente piu colletta.....
> no. non ho 1000 euro da investire cosi...
> se serve qualcuno che abbia tempo e voglia di gestirlo fisicamente io posso farlo, e ho messo il mio limite colletta a 30 euri.....





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... dovrei informarmi. Non è tanto lo startup, quanto la manutenzione.
> Anche fossero 5 euro all'anno, (e non lo sono) c'è tutto lo sbattimento delle responsabilità della sicurezza dei dati e della pubblicazione.
> Serve qualcuno che stia già facendo questo lavoro e non è il mio caso perchè io mi occupo d'altro.
> Altrimenti non ci si sta dentro con le rogne, oltre che le spese.
> Vediamo un po' che dice Tuba, magari ha una soluzione.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Io qualche cento euri ce li posso pure mettere, mi occupo di gestire, tra le altre cose, contratti di hosting. Non so i dettagli di come sia strutturato questo sito ma credo di avere le competenze per 'maneggiarlo' e aggiornarlo.
> Quello che mi manca è il tempo, specie di moderare i messaggi.
> Ho abbandonato un altro sito che seguivo proprio per questo motivo, più di seguire i rinnovi e qualche occhiatina di tanto in tanto non riuscivo a fare.


Ma chi t'ha detto che dovresti comunque moderare i messaggi. Porca puttana, sai che sveglione di moderatore, in caso. Prendi qualcuno di quei cento euri e vattene a mignotte, che ti fa solo bene. Altrochè.


----------



## Rabarbaro (5 Febbraio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> sono passati due giorni dalla pubblicazione della vendita e sono stato contattato da diverse persone che ora devono fare decisioni.
> 
> vostra offerta è €1.100 e per il momento non ho altre. odio dare vento ai denti quando non c'è nulla di nuovo


Grazie Quib!

Se e quando vorrai, facci un fischio.

Non ti tedio più.


----------



## Rabarbaro (5 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Io qualche cento euri ce li posso pure mettere, mi occupo di gestire, tra le altre cose, contratti di hosting. Non so i dettagli di come sia strutturato questo sito ma credo di avere le competenze per 'maneggiarlo' e aggiornarlo.
> Quello che mi manca è il tempo, specie di moderare i messaggi.
> Ho abbandonato un altro sito che seguivo proprio per questo motivo, più di seguire i rinnovi e qualche occhiatina di tanto in tanto non riuscivo a fare.


Se vuoi essere tu a far capo al sito con la collaborazione tecnica di chi si è già offerto, per me non ci sono problemi e ribadisco la mia disponibilità a contribuire.


----------



## Minerva (5 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma chi t'ha detto che dovresti comunque moderare i messaggi. Porca puttana, sai che sveglione di moderatore, in caso. Prendi qualcuno di quei cento euri e vattene a mignotte, che ti fa solo bene. Altrochè.


ma neanche alle 7 e sei già qui a rompere le scatole, ammazza quanto ti sei affezionato


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma neanche alle 7 e sei già qui a rompere le scatole, ammazza quanto ti sei affezionato


Ero già sul pezzo cara amica, mica come te che apri con calma alle nove e se non arrivano avventori stai senza fare una mazza a tempo indefinito. Ecco, già che stai senza fare un cazzo, portami un caffè. Sai già come lo voglio. Rapida, su.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok.   hai fissato una data entro cui vuoi chiudere la trattativa,con chiunque sia?


Mi sono dato il lunedì prossimo (10 febbraio 2014) per fare una valutazione della situazione.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Febbraio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Mi sono dato il lunedì prossimo (10 febbraio 2014) per fare una valutazione della situazione.



Io non aderisco.

Ma se mi permettete dico la mia: Il sito dovrebbe andare ad un'unica persona, solo ed esclusivamente ad un'unica persona. I perchè sono talmente tanti che evito di scriverli.


----------



## Caciottina (5 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io non aderisco.
> 
> Ma se mi permettete dico la mia: Il sito dovrebbe andare ad un'unica persona, solo ed esclusivamente ad un'unica persona. I perchè sono talmente tanti che evito di scriverli.



No. Hai ragione.
In effetti. ...inizio a pensarla cosi pure io...
O ci limitiamo davvero a 10 euro l uno e siamo tanti se nn tutti. Oppure solo una persona.


----------



## lunaiena (5 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io non aderisco.
> 
> Ma se mi permettete dico la mia: Il sito dovrebbe andare ad un'unica persona, solo ed esclusivamente ad un'unica persona. I perchè sono talmente tanti che evito di scriverli.



Dipende ...
e l'ho già scritto 
da come si prende questa cosa ...

io ad esempio lo considero...una sorta di abbonamento 
annuale a qualsivoglia cosa ...

poi non so 
secondo me comunque ...Qilb...nonostante 
tutto il nostro parlare di è già fatto bene i suoi conti...
Ed è giusto che sia così ...:smile:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Dipende ...
> e l'ho già scritto
> da come si prende questa cosa ...
> 
> ...



Ciao lunè! smack!


----------



## perplesso (5 Febbraio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Mi sono dato il lunedì prossimo (10 febbraio 2014) per fare una valutazione della situazione.


ok,grazie


----------



## Simy (5 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Dipende ...
> e l'ho già scritto
> da come si prende questa cosa ...
> 
> ...




io la interpreto come te. non voglio impicci. già ho poco tempo. 
sarebbe solo un modo per salvare il sito


----------



## AnnaBlume (5 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> io la interpreto come te. non voglio impicci. già ho poco tempo.
> sarebbe solo un modo per salvare il sito


idem. E, personalmente, preferisco l'idea della 'presa di potere del popolo' che avere un re.


----------



## Simy (5 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> idem. E, personalmente, preferisco l'idea della 'presa di potere del popolo' che avere un re.



strano che siamo d'accordo :carneval:


----------



## AnnaBlume (5 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> strano che siamo d'accordo :carneval:


:kiss:


----------



## perplesso (5 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> io la interpreto come te. non voglio impicci. già ho poco tempo.
> sarebbe solo un modo per salvare il sito


l'idea di fondo è esattamente questa.    si spera vada in porto con soddisfazione di tutti


----------



## Simy (5 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'idea di fondo è esattamente questa. si spera vada in porto con soddisfazione di tutti


a me pare che la stiate prendendo tutti un po troppo seriamente la questione.


----------



## perplesso (5 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> a me pare che la stiate prendendo tutti un po troppo seriamente la questione.


mah quando si parla di soldi sono sempre serissimo.....sul troppo non so,spero di no.

Credo che a me,a te,a tutti qui interessi conservare Tradinet così com'è.   per 1001 ragioni diverse,immagino.

Piacerebbe di riuscire nell'intento,ma se così non fosse almeno potremo dire di averci provato


----------



## giorgiocan (5 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> a me pare che la stiate prendendo tutti un po troppo seriamente la questione.


Io invece credo che questo forum, così com'è organizzato, sia da tutelare con ogni mezzo (senza farne una questione di vita e di morte, ovvio!). La comunità è solida e il livello delle discussioni è invidiabile. Nel breve corso della mia permanenza ho visto passare di qui persone che hanno trovato quello che cercavano (consigli, conforto). Io ho trovato qui quello che nemmeno speravo (consigli, conforto).

Ieri per curiosità ho cercato altri forum di argomento più consono ai miei problemi, per vedere di non scassarvi sempre le palle col fatto che sono depresso, ma quel poco che ho trovato....che depressione! :rotfl::rotfl:

Davvero, questo è un posto speciale! Teniamocelo, se si può.


----------



## Simy (5 Febbraio 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Io invece credo che questo forum, così com'è organizzato, sia da tutelare con ogni mezzo (senza farne una questione di vita e di morte, ovvio!). La comunità è solida e il livello delle discussioni è invidiabile. Nel breve corso della mia permanenza ho visto passare di qui persone che hanno trovato quello che cercavano (consigli, conforto). Io ho trovato qui quello che nemmeno speravo (consigli, conforto).
> 
> Ieri per curiosità ho cercato altri forum di argomento più consono ai miei problemi, per vedere di non scassarvi sempre le palle col fatto che sono depresso, ma quel poco che ho trovato....che depressione! :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Davvero, questo è un posto speciale! Teniamocelo, se si può.



su questo sono perfettamente d'accordo; ed è il motivo per siamo disposti a contribuire per conservare questo posto cosi com'è. ma al di là della disponibilità, secondo me, si sta viaggiando (con la fantasia) veramente troppo velocemente.


----------



## Minerva (5 Febbraio 2014)

ehm...non è che bruja lo rivuole?
ci sarebbe da accendere un cero a pavese (per rimanere nella laicità:mrgreen


----------



## Flavia (5 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ehm...non è che bruja lo rivuole?
> ci sarebbe da accendere un cero a pavese (per rimanere nella laicità:mrgreen


chi è?


----------



## Minerva (5 Febbraio 2014)

una degli ex proprietari





Flavia ha detto:


> chi è?


----------



## Flavia (5 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> una degli ex proprietari


ok grazie


----------



## disincantata (5 Febbraio 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Io invece credo che questo forum, così com'è organizzato, sia da tutelare con ogni mezzo (senza farne una questione di vita e di morte, ovvio!). La comunità è solida e il livello delle discussioni è invidiabile. Nel breve corso della mia permanenza ho visto passare di qui persone che hanno trovato quello che cercavano (consigli, conforto). Io ho trovato qui quello che nemmeno speravo (consigli, conforto).
> 
> Ieri per curiosità ho cercato altri forum di argomento più consono ai miei problemi, per vedere di non scassarvi sempre le palle col fatto che sono depresso, ma quel poco che ho trovato....che depressione! :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Davvero, questo è un posto speciale! Teniamocelo, se si può.



Tu non scassi mai!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## giorgiocan (5 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tu non scassi mai!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Ma grazie!


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> idem. E, personalmente, preferisco l'idea della 'presa di potere del popolo' che avere un re.


Condivido ...io se la quota non è stellare metto la mia parte e poi lascio fare agli altri ( pigrissima :smile:)


----------



## AnnaBlume (5 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Condivido ...io se la quota non è stellare metto la mia parte e poi lascio fare agli altri ( pigrissima :smile:)


Infatti secondo me il problema non sarà tanto scollettare i soldi, ma trovare qualcuno che sia disposto a perderci tempo dopo


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Infatti secondo me il problema non sarà tanto scollettare i soldi, ma trovare qualcuno che sia disposto a perderci tempo dopo


Ma non c'erano già 2/3 volontari in tal senso ?


----------



## Nocciola (5 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Dipende ...
> e l'ho già scritto
> da come si prende questa cosa ...
> 
> ...


[





giorgiocan ha detto:


> Io invece credo che questo forum, così com'è organizzato, sia da tutelare con ogni mezzo (senza farne una questione di vita e di morte, ovvio!). La comunità è solida e il livello delle discussioni è invidiabile. Nel breve corso della mia permanenza ho visto passare di qui persone che hanno trovato quello che cercavano (consigli, conforto). Io ho trovato qui quello che nemmeno speravo (consigli, conforto).
> 
> Ieri per curiosità ho cercato altri forum di argomento più consono ai miei problemi, per vedere di non scassarvi sempre le palle col fatto che sono depresso, ma quel poco che ho trovato....che depressione! :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Davvero, questo è un posto speciale! Teniamocelo, se si può.


Quoto entrambi


----------



## AnnaBlume (5 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma non c'erano già 2/3 volontari in tal senso ?


io spero che rimangano di quella idea!


----------



## MK (5 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ehm...non è che bruja lo rivuole?
> ci sarebbe da accendere un cero a pavese (per rimanere nella laicità:mrgreen


Mi piacerebbe tantissimo sì :up:


----------



## lolapal (5 Febbraio 2014)

Quoto Simy, AB, Luna e Giorgio.
Anche io lo considero un contributo a "fondo perduto", solo per mantenere questo luogo virtuale così com'è ora.
Ringrazio, anzi, chi si sta in qualche maniera interessando più a fondo e sta dando la sua disponibilità per un eventuale "dopo".


----------



## contepinceton (5 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ehm...non è che bruja lo rivuole?
> ci sarebbe da accendere un cero a pavese (per rimanere nella laicità:mrgreen


Glielo chiedo se vuoi...
So dove trovarla.
Ma parlerò chiaro...


----------



## Divì (5 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> una degli ex proprietari


Mitiche le sue discussioni dotte con Fedifrago....


----------



## Minerva (5 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Glielo chiedo se vuoi...
> So dove trovarla.
> Ma parlerò chiaro...


beh , ti ringrazio


----------



## contepinceton (5 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> beh , ti ringrazio


Sai onestamente parlando...
Non penso che ne abbia proprio voglia...:smile:


----------



## Minerva (5 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai onestamente parlando...
> Non penso che ne abbia proprio voglia...:smile:


comprensibile, salutamela


----------



## MK (5 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Glielo chiedo se vuoi...
> So dove trovarla.
> Ma parlerò chiaro...


Se la senti salutala tanto da parte mia. Ricordo quando sono approdata qui dal forum che non c'è più. Il livello delle discussioni era altissimo anche grazie a lei. Gran donna.


----------



## Minerva (5 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Se la senti salutala tanto da parte mia. Ricordo quando sono approdata qui dal forum che non c'è più. Il livello delle discussioni era altissimo anche grazie a lei. Gran donna.


 era un piacere leggerla


----------



## feather (6 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Se vuoi essere tu a far capo al sito con la collaborazione tecnica di chi si è già offerto, per me non ci sono problemi e ribadisco la mia disponibilità a contribuire.


Io ho problemi ad amministrare me stesso, non "voglio" fare il capo di niente. Ma posso contribuire finanziariamente e tecnicamente se serve.
Il 'capo' è meglio lo faccia qualcuno con tempo a disposizione e che vive in un fuso orario più vicino.


----------



## Rabarbaro (6 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Io ho problemi ad amministrare me stesso, non "voglio" fare il capo di niente. Ma posso contribuire finanziariamente e tecnicamente se serve.
> Il 'capo' è meglio lo faccia qualcuno con tempo a disposizione e che vive in un fuso orario più vicino.


Intendevo che il sito potrebbe passare a tuo nome, fermo restando il contributo finanziario e tecnico già offerto da altri utenti.

Ma purtroppo è ancora troppo presto per poterne discutere concretamente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> gli ospiti
> tanto loro che Ne sanno


nel caso in cui mi inviti a cena, gradirei un risotto, duolmi sembrare sfacciata ma...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> una degli ex proprietari


no. non è mai stata proprietaria.


----------



## Buscopann (6 Febbraio 2014)

Come va la compravendita?
Ma se il Conte diventa proprietario c'è speranza di vedere almeno un paio di tette in questo Forum?

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> no. non è mai stata proprietaria.


moderatrice o roba simile.
in effetti tradimento non era di karl?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> moderatrice o roba simile.
> in effetti tradimento non era di karl?


sì, era di Karl.


----------



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2014)

compro vicolo stretto e vicolo corto e metto due alberghi


----------



## Caciottina (7 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> compro vicolo stretto e vicolo corto e metto due alberghi


non puoi. sono gia occupati


----------



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non puoi. sono gia occupati


è già uscita la quaterna?


----------



## Caciottina (7 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> è già uscita la quaterna?


si, ma il neonato, cavallo e turco io penso siano sotto la carta del primo premio....e non sono ancora usciti...
io ho il pappagallo


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> si, ma il neonato, cavallo e turco io penso siano sotto la carta del primo premio....e non sono ancora usciti...
> io ho il pappagallo


ascolta, ma quella che ti ha passato Min è robba buona?


----------



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2014)

ma una cinquantenne, pur vestita in modo consono ,può fare la cretina ?
non c'è coerenza in questo mondo ostile


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> *ma una cinquantenne, pur vestita in modo consono ,può fare la cretina ?
> *non c'è coerenza in questo mondo ostile


non se alla presenza della severa figlia


----------



## Caciottina (7 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ascolta, ma quella che ti ha passato Min è robba buona?


ma in realta, ho seguito il consiglio di Tuba e ho cambiato pusher.....poi ho beccato Minerva l altra notte sul forum,...cosi ho chiesto a lei....
si direi buona.....
gradisci?


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma in realta, ho seguito il consiglio di Tuba e ho cambiato pusher.....poi ho beccato Minerva l altra notte sul forum,...cosi ho chiesto a lei....
> si direi buona.....
> gradisci?


no ho appena preso un'aspirina, sto apposto:smile:


----------



## Caciottina (7 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no ho appena preso un'aspirina, sto apposto:smile:


come sei antica


----------



## Diletta (7 Febbraio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> sì, era di Karl.



Ma Karl il marito della povera Marì?


----------



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma Karl il marito della povera Marì?


no


----------



## Tebe (7 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Come va la compravendita?
> Ma se il Conte diventa proprietario c'è speranza di vedere almeno un paio di tette in questo Forum?
> 
> Buscopann


Tette?
Che palle.

Paura le tette.
Che roba orribile.
Paura fifa delle tette.


----------



## Tebe (7 Febbraio 2014)

L unica cannaiola del forum sono io.
Sallatelo.
E smettetela.
:canna:


----------



## mic (7 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> L unica cannaiola del forum sono io.
> Sallatelo.
> E smettetela.
> :canna:


Ma davvero????


----------



## Caciottina (7 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tette?
> Che palle.
> 
> Paura le tette.
> ...


macche....vedi le mie e ti ripigli subito, ti passa la paura..ti offro pure un canna
e una ratafia'


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma Karl il marito della povera Marì?


Karl il grandissimo interprete di Bach no?
Karl Richter!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (8 Febbraio 2014)

ma questi?

http://www.medicitalia.it/valeriara...-dell-amore-e-possibile-adottare-un-fidanzato

è fatto come un sito di vendite online, col carrello!
poi non fa vedere di più bisogna iscriversi


----------



## lunaiena (8 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma questi?
> 
> http://www.medicitalia.it/valeriara...-dell-amore-e-possibile-adottare-un-fidanzato
> 
> ...



Oddio però speriamo altri fidanzati con altre camicie...


----------



## free (8 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Oddio però speriamo altri fidanzati con altre camicie...



hai visto/intravisto la pagina iniziale?
si sceglie tatuaggi, peli, barba ...


----------



## lunaiena (8 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> hai visto/intravisto la pagina iniziale?
> si sceglie tatuaggi, peli, barba ...


Ho solo visto Superman con quella camicia ...ho chiuso subito 
ora me lo leggo pare interessante ...


----------



## free (8 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Ho solo visto Superman con quella camicia ...ho chiuso subito
> ora me lo leggo pare interessante ...



secondo me dovremmo mandare la Sbri in avanscoperta, per sapere cosa mettere nel carrello:mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma questi?
> 
> http://www.medicitalia.it/valeriara...-dell-amore-e-possibile-adottare-un-fidanzato
> 
> ...


hai presente "strane storie", con Marescotti? Il primo episodio del film è proprio con un uomo comperato mentre si fa la spesa (che però risulta scaduto, viene dunque inviato nel Terzo Mondo :mrgreen...con carrello e tutto.


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> secondo me dovremmo mandare la Sbri in avanscoperta, per sapere cosa mettere nel carrello:mrgreen:


approvo!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Febbraio 2014)

ok, il forum è vostro. gli altri hanno rinunciato dopo qualche tentennamento e altri non si sono fatto vivi.

come vogliamo procedere?


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ok, il forum è vostro. gli altri hanno rinunciato dopo qualche tentennamento e altri non si sono fatto vivi.
> 
> come vogliamo procedere?


eddaje Quibb!!!!!
mitico...


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ok, il forum è vostro. gli altri hanno rinunciato dopo qualche tentennamento e altri non si sono fatto vivi.
> 
> come vogliamo procedere?


Ne vedremo delle belle, altrochè.


----------



## lothar57 (10 Febbraio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ok, il forum è vostro. gli altri hanno rinunciato dopo qualche tentennamento e altri non si sono fatto vivi.
> 
> come vogliamo procedere?




Perdonami capo,ma sono molto ignorante in queste cose,quindi non ridere.
Li'dove hai la sede legale,c'e anche il server e tutto quello che serve per fare funzionare il sito o no??


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Febbraio 2014)

Io non mi tiro indietro.
ditemi a chi e come mandare i dindi e li mando.
però non faccio altro, e non mi aspetto nè voglio onori o oneri governativi. A fondo perduto come dicevano altri.

kisses.

a modest proposal.
pubblicizziamo la cosa in un altro 3d dal titolo piü chiaro, e accettiamo anche piccoli contributi. Non sta scritto da nessuna parte che o sono tot euro o non si puó dare nulla.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io non mi tiro indietro.
> ditemi a chi e come mandare i dindi e li mando.
> però non faccio altro, e non mi aspetto nè voglio onori o oneri governativi. A fondo perduto come dicevano altri.
> 
> ...


quoto....penso che chi piu chi meno tutti possano o vogliano dare qualcosa


----------



## Simy (10 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io non mi tiro indietro.
> ditemi a chi e come mandare i dindi e li mando.
> però non faccio altro, e non mi aspetto nè voglio onori o oneri governativi. A fondo perduto come dicevano altri.
> 
> ...


concordo con te, su tutto


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Febbraio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ok, il forum è vostro. gli altri hanno rinunciato dopo qualche tentennamento e altri non si sono fatto vivi.
> 
> come vogliamo procedere?


Quibb, perdonami se magari mi sono perso qualcosa, ma, visto che nessuno per ora ha parlato di cifre, come fai a dire che il forum è nostro?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Quibb, perdonami se magari mi sono perso qualcosa, ma, visto che nessuno per ora ha parlato di cifre, come fai a dire che il forum è nostro?


Mi pare che qualcuno pagine addietro avesse parlato di un migliaio d'euro. Mi pare, ripeto. Comunque se MissCaciotta dona in pounds ci guadagnate pure qualcosina col cambio, che culo.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi pare che qualcuno pagine addietro avesse parlato di un migliaio d'euro. Mi pare, ripeto. Comunque se MissCaciotta dona in pounds ci guadagnate pure qualcosina col cambio, che culo.


io per te sono morta, non esisto. e' chiaro? non nominarmi never again!!!
facciamoci un piacere a vicenda no?
once in a life time.....


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io per te sono morta, non esisto. e' chiaro? non nominarmi never again!!!
> facciamoci un piacere a vicenda no?
> once in a life time.....


Ma posso nominarti con terzi?


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi pare che qualcuno pagine addietro avesse parlato di un migliaio d'euro. Mi pare, ripeto.


Sì, ok, prima erano 900 poi 1100, ma noi non abbiamo mai fatto una controfferta.
Quindi o si sono ritirati tutti gli altri o si è dato per scontato che noi avremo pagato almeno 1100.
Aspetto che Quibb espliciti meglio la cosa...


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma posso nominarti con terzi?


nope


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Sì, ok, prima erano 900 poi 1100, ma noi non abbiamo mai fatto una controfferta.
> Quindi o si sono ritirati tutti gli altri o si è dato per scontato che noi avremo pagato almeno 1100.
> Aspetto che Quibb espliciti meglio la cosa...


Si sono ritirati gli altri, capra.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> nope


MENEFREGO! ANOI!


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Sì, ok, prima erano 900 poi 1100, ma noi non abbiamo mai fatto una controfferta.
> Quindi o si sono ritirati tutti gli altri o si è dato per scontato che noi avremo pagato almeno 1100.
> Aspetto che Quibb espliciti meglio la cosa...


io credo, credo....
che Quibb abbia preso per buona l offerto da 1100 che non ricordo come e' uscita fuori poi....
mi sa che quella piu alta era la nostra da 900, pioi non so come si e' finiti sui 1100


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si sono ritirati gli altri, capra.


Invidio le tue certezze interpretative in merito ai messaggi del nostro amato admin.

Io, per non saper né leggere né scrivere, aspetto chiarimenti.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> MENEFREGO! ANOI!


fascista


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io credo, credo....
> che Quibb abbia preso per buona l offerto da 1100 che non ricordo come e' uscita fuori poi....
> mi sa che quella piu alta era la nostra da 900, pioi non so come si e' finiti sui 1100


A me risulta che NOI non abbiamo mai fatto nessuna offerta...


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Invidio le tue certezze interpretative in merito ai messaggi del nostro amato admin.
> 
> Io, per non saper né leggere né scrivere, aspetto chiarimenti.


Ma stavolta è stato sibillino: gli altri o si sono tirati indietro o non so sono fatti più vivi, dopo immagino una fase esplorativa. Vuoi tirare sul prezzo? Lo capisco, ma non state a fare i cinciari, su. Questo già mangia i cavalli morti trovati sull'argine dei fiumi, vedete un po' come sta e mettetevi una mano sulla coscienza.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> A me risulta che NOI non abbiamo mai fatto nessuna offerta...


giusto scusa,,,

gli era stata fatta un offerta da 900. 
da privati


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> giusto scusa,,,
> 
> gli era stata fatta un offerta da 900.
> da privati


Forse sbaglio ma mi sembra che perplesso avesse buttato lui la cifra di 1100.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Forse sbaglio ma mi sembra che perplesso avesse buttato lui la cifra di 1100.


no no e' giusto...
mi stavo rileggendo....
si l aveva buttata li cosi......


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Forse sbaglio ma mi sembra che perplesso avesse buttato lui la cifra di 1100.


Io ricordo nitidamente una nostra offerta di quattordicimila euro.


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma stavolta è stato sibillino: gli altri o si sono tirati indietro o non so sono fatti più vivi, dopo immagino una fase esplorativa. Vuoi tirare sul prezzo? Lo capisco, ma non state a fare i cinciari, su. Questo già mangia i cavalli morti trovati sull'argine dei fiumi, vedete un po' come sta e mettetevi una mano sulla coscienza.


Buisness is buisness, and I mean buisness...

E poi se tutto va in porto magari facciamo tutti assieme una gragliata di carne offerta da lui!


----------



## Minerva (10 Febbraio 2014)

in fondo se si chiude evito di sparare questo surplus di cazzate di anni e anni   e mi  dedico pure io come sbri all'ippica.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Perdonami capo,ma sono molto ignorante in queste cose,quindi non ridere.
> Li'dove hai la sede legale,c'e anche il server e tutto quello che serve per fare funzionare il sito o no??


no, il server è nella webfarm di Aruba e tradimento.net ha uno spazio dedicato su questo server con determinate caratteristiche (molto permissive). e lì potrà restare un po' fino a quando non avrete deciso come muovervi. se poi resta (simil eterno), mi dovete pagare la banda che consuma (circa €300 all'anno).


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> in fondo se si chiude evito di sparare questo surplus di cazzate di anni e anni e mi dedico pure io come sbri all'ippica.


Minni, posso farti da stallone così mi monti?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Quibb, perdonami se magari mi sono perso qualcosa, ma, visto che nessuno per ora ha parlato di cifre, come fai a dire che il forum è nostro?


Qualcuno ha formulato un'offerta di €1100.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Qualcuno ha formulato un'offerta di €1100.


Più ulteriori 300 euri di server all'anno, se non ho capito male.


----------



## Minerva (10 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minni, posso fartida da stallone così mi monti?


Da stalliere ma di cognome non faccio chatterly


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Febbraio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Qualcuno ha formulato un'offerta di €1100.


Scusa, mi rileggo tutta la discussione e vedo chi è stato l'illuminato da scuoiare vivo e gettare nel sale... (con simpatia s'intende!)


Ora dobbiamo discutere un po' tra noi...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più ulteriori 300 euri di server all'anno, se non ho capito male.


http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-libero/20036-tradi-meteo?p=1265420#post1265420

Come ho detto, per un po' va bene anche così. Sono mai stato _*equitale*_?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Scusa, mi rileggo tutta la discussione e vedo chi è stato l'illuminato da scuoiare vivo e gettare nel sale... (con simpatia s'intende!)
> 
> 
> Ora dobbiamo discutere un po' tra noi...


L'avvedutissimo nonchè sveglissimo Vittorino Andreoli. Chi altri.


----------



## Simy (10 Febbraio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-libero/20036-tradi-meteo?p=1265420#post1265420
> 
> Come ho detto, per un po' va bene anche così. Sono mai stato _*equitale*_?


vabbè chi l'ha detto paga


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Io ricordo nitidamente una nostra offerta di quattordicimila euro.


Questo sarebbe circa il suo valore di mercato, ma il momento è sbagliato.


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'avvedutissimo nonchè sveglissimo Vittorino Andreoli. Chi altri.


Ho appena letto...

Cazzo!


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Questo sarebbe circa il suo valore di mercato, ma il momento è sbagliato.


e allora non conviene anche a te aspettare un po?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè chi l'ha detto paga


concordo 

potete sempre alzare l'offerta, non mi ritiro


----------



## Minerva (10 Febbraio 2014)

Chatterley detta chat


----------



## Simy (10 Febbraio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> concordo
> 
> potete sempre alzare l'offerta, non mi ritiro


chi la vuole alzare può anche farlo, ma poi paga


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e allora non conviene anche a te aspettare un po?


non posso. i miei debitori mi hanno abbandonato e attendere tempi migliori mi è impossibile.

ma, se alla fine non c'è nessuno, lo metto all'asta americana e nel giro di qualche giorno è venduto.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> non posso. i miei debitori mi hanno abbandonato e attendere tempi migliori mi è impossibile.
> 
> ma, se alla fine non c'è nessuno, lo metto all'asta americana e nel giro di qualche giorno è venduto.


ci metti all asta.....cosi? prima ci vuoi svendere e poi ci asti??
mamma mia....no, dacci tempo....quanto puoi aspettaere? tanto devi attendere la nuova postpay, che l altra ti e' scaduta


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Febbraio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Questo sarebbe circa il suo valore di mercato, ma il momento è sbagliato.


Quibb, facciamo un'ipotesi puramente accademica...

Saresti disposto a mantenere tu la titolarità del sito e pagare le spese annuali col provento dei banner pubblicitari, devolvendo agli utenti del forum competenti la sua gestione in cambio di (più o meno) quella cifra che hai chiesto che ti verrà pagata direttamente sulla postepay dagli utenti che ci stanno alla colletta?

Così, tanto per sapere...


----------



## AnnaBlume (10 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io non mi tiro indietro.
> ditemi a chi e come mandare i dindi e li mando.
> però non faccio altro, e non mi aspetto nè voglio onori o oneri governativi. A fondo perduto come dicevano altri.
> 
> ...


d'accordo su tutto!


----------



## AnnaBlume (10 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> A me risulta che NOI non abbiamo mai fatto nessuna offerta...


:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Quibb, facciamo un'ipotesi puramente accademica...
> 
> Saresti disposto a mantenere tu la titolarità del sito e pagare le spese annuali col provento dei banner pubblicitari, devolvendo agli utenti del forum competenti la sua gestione in cambio di (più o meno) quella cifra che hai chiesto che ti verrà pagata direttamente sulla postepay dagli utenti che ci stanno alla colletta?
> 
> Così, tanto per sapere...


Mi gira la testa.


----------



## lothar57 (10 Febbraio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> no, il server è nella webfarm di Aruba e tradimento.net ha uno spazio dedicato su questo server con determinate caratteristiche (molto permissive). e lì potrà restare un po' fino a quando non avrete deciso come muovervi. se poi resta (simil eterno), mi dovete pagare la banda che consuma (circa €300 all'anno).



Chiaro,in pratica e'un business  virtuale,o giu'di li'.Le uniche spese saranno la royalty ad Aruba(i 300???).Quindi tu da ''casa''controlli al pc,che tutto funzioni ed amen.....e'così?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *Chiaro,in pratica e'un business virtuale,o giu'di li'*.Le uniche spese saranno la royalty ad Aruba(i 300???).Quindi tu da ''casa''controlli al pc,che tutto funzioni ed amen.....e'così?


Ammazza Micione, bravo. Hai capito tutto in meno di, vediamo da quand'è che esiste internet e la new economy? Una quidincina/ventina d'anni. E chi ti frega.


----------



## lothar57 (10 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ammazza Micione, bravo. Hai capito tutto in meno di, vediamo da quand'è che esiste internet e la new economy? Una quidincina/ventina d'anni. E chi ti frega.


​E'un settore per me sconosciuto,amico...io faccio tutt'altre cose.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Chiaro,in pratica e'un business  virtuale,o giu'di li'.Le uniche spese saranno la *royalty* ad Aruba(i 300???).Quindi tu da ''casa''controlli al pc,che tutto funzioni ed amen.....e'così?


non e' loyalty?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ​E'un settore per me sconosciuto,amico...io faccio tutt'altre cose.


Tranquillo Micio, w la fregna.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ci metti all asta.....cosi? prima ci vuoi svendere e poi ci asti??
> mamma mia....no, dacci tempo....quanto puoi aspettaere? tanto devi attendere la nuova postpay, che l altra ti e' scaduta


no, ma se non ho scelta devo agire. non sono l'asino che muore nel mezzo fra due mucchi di fieno


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> no, ma se non ho scelta devo agire. non sono l'asino che muore nel mezzo fra due mucchi di fieno


no certo che no, io ti auguravo ( per te) di trovare qualcuno disposto a darti cifre alte, piu alte di quelle che potremmo permetterci noi...ma se non puoi aspettare, e questo lo sai solo tu, e' giusto cosi... 
ci riuniremo in camera di coniglio


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Quibb, facciamo un'ipotesi puramente accademica...
> 
> Saresti disposto a mantenere tu la titolarità del sito


no, perché chi compra il sito diventa nuovo titolare


> e pagare le spese annuali col provento dei banner pubblicitari,


questo è possibile, è una formula che utilizzo con diversi siti di clienti che in questo momento non riescono a pagare il hosting.


> devolvendo agli utenti del forum competenti la sua gestione in cambio di (più o meno) quella cifra che hai chiesto che ti verrà pagata direttamente sulla postepay dagli utenti che ci stanno alla colletta?
> 
> Così, tanto per sapere...


Per me non fa senso. Perché dovrei farmi pagare per cedere la gestione ad altri? Cedo il dominio e il sito con tutto quel che ne consegue, perché devo vendere una proprietà.

Non scompaio immediatamente (perché dovrò insegnare alcune cose a chi mi segue), ma se dovessi andare via perché trovo per assurdo nel "Cazzakistan" un lavoro, devo essere libero di farlo. Se poi in Cazzakistan mi cade il cielo in testa, sareste nuovamente da capo, perché ufficialmente sarei intestatario di un sito che con o senza contratto sarebbe vostro. Nel mondo internet, nessuno rispetta un contratto, conta solo il nome sulla registrazione.


----------



## Fantastica (10 Febbraio 2014)

Ma perché gli imbecilli non si astengono dallo scrivere almeno qui?
Veramente, stavolta, non ho parole. Rabarbaro è troppo educato.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Chiaro,in pratica e'un business  virtuale,o giu'di li'.Le uniche spese saranno la royalty ad Aruba(i 300???).Quindi tu da ''casa''controlli al pc,che tutto funzioni ed amen.....e'così?


controllo da casa i server che ho in gestione (sono 9) e il costo di un server non è il hardware, ma la banda. Per tutti questi server pago circa €4000 di banda all'anno, con tendenza crescente (perché i siti crescono).

al momento la situazione è che incasso quel che pago e di questo non posso vivere. quindi a lungo andare devo spostare i pesi e quindi disfarmi dei siti che valgono qualcosa per far fronte ancora un anno o due alla crisi senza dover elemosinare né sottrarre fondi ad altri.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma perché gli imbecilli non si astengono dallo scrivere almeno qui?
> Veramente, stavolta, non ho parole. Rabarbaro è troppo educato.


Perche mai imbecilli?


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Febbraio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> no, perché chi compra il sito diventa nuovo titolare
> 
> questo è possibile, è una formula che utilizzo con diversi siti di clienti che in questo momento non riescono a pagare il hosting.
> 
> ...


Giusto questo mi interessava sapere.

In soldoni ti chiedevo se eri disposto a tenerti il sito (che si pagava da solo con la pubblicità) mentre noi alleggerivamo la tua posizione economica (immaginalo come un finanziamento a fondo perduto) e lavorativa (facendolo amministrare ad alcuni utenti).

Ma se devi vendere per forza il discorso cambia.



Ok, allora:
-chi ci mette la faccia per coprare il sito?
-in quanti ci stiamo se la cifra a testa è ragionevole (tipo max 50 sacchi)?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no certo che no, io ti auguravo ( per te) di trovare qualcuno disposto a darti cifre alte, piu alte di quelle che potremmo permetterci noi...ma se non puoi aspettare, e questo lo sai solo tu, e' giusto cosi...
> ci riuniremo in camera di *coniglio*


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> View attachment 8174


OOPS 
bono.....alla cacciatora poi....yummy


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Febbraio 2014)

Ho un filino di cose da fare, ma se mi autorizzate intanto scrivo altri 3D qui su tradi per allertare la gente.

Oppure, che lo faccia qualcuno, chi prima arriva etc etc


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Giusto questo mi interessava sapere.
> 
> In soldoni ti chiedevo se eri disposto a tenerti il sito (che si pagava da solo con la pubblicità) mentre noi alleggerivamo la tua posizione economica (immaginalo come un finanziamento a fondo perduto) e lavorativa (facendolo amministrare ad alcuni utenti).
> 
> ...



cosi a fondo perduto si...
io penso che se fossimo stati solo in pochi a sborzare 100 o piu sbeluri a cranio, non sarebbe stato a fondo perduto....per questo proponevo che tutti, TUTTI, versassero qualcosa...
scusa....non possiamo prima acchiappare piu gente possibile...?
se riusciamo a essere in 100, e secondo me ce la faccimao....ce la caviamo pure con meno di 50 euri a testa


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma perché gli imbecilli non si astengono dallo scrivere almeno qui?
> Veramente, stavolta, non ho parole. Rabarbaro è troppo educato.


Qua si parla di cose serie, mica si scherza. C'è in ballo il destino del FORUM, roba da non dormirci la notte.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Giusto questo mi interessava sapere.
> 
> In soldoni ti chiedevo se eri disposto a tenerti il sito (che si pagava da solo con la pubblicità) mentre noi alleggerivamo la tua posizione economica (immaginalo come un finanziamento a fondo perduto) e lavorativa (facendolo amministrare ad alcuni utenti).
> 
> ...


Io confermo


----------



## Fantastica (10 Febbraio 2014)

Fino a 100 € sì. Sul resto, se istruita, imparo. Se non servo, meglio.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> cosi a fondo perduto si...
> io penso che se fossimo stati solo in pochi a sborzare 100 o piu sbeluri a cranio, non sarebbe stato a fondo perduto....per questo proponevo che tutti, TUTTI, versassero qualcosa...
> scusa....non possiamo prima acchiappare piu gente possibile...?
> se riusciamo a essere in 100, e secondo me ce la faccimao....ce la caviamo pure con meno di 50 euri a testa


A parte che a) io non tiro fuori un centesimo (anche perchè di alternative ne ho date eccome), e b) cento utenti (CENTO) forse li raggiungi se conti pure i vari fake, cloni e qualcuno che ha postato il suo disagio per due post in croce nel 1918, dicevo, forse l'ipotesi più probabile è che in pochi sborsiate dei soldi per poi scannarvi amorevolmente alla primissima decisione da prendere.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A parte che a) io non tiro fuori un centesimo (anche perchè di alternative ne ho date eccome), e b) cento utenti (CENTO) forse li raggiungi se conti pure i vari fake, cloni e qualcuno che ha postato il suo disagio per due post in croce nel 1918, dicevo, forse l'ipotesi più probabile è che in pochi sborsiate dei soldi per poi scannarvi amorevolmente alla primissima decisione da prendere.


MA NON HAI QUALCHE PARTY HARD PIENO DI SADICI COME TE A CUI PARTECIPARE?
PORTI ROGNA....
dai che i tuoi 10 euro li metto io.....dovessi rovinarti....


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> MA NON HAI QUALCHE PARTY HARD PIENO DI SADICI COME TE A CUI PARTECIPARE?
> PORTI ROGNA....
> dai che i tuoi 10 euro li metto io.....dovessi rovinarti....


Metti allora dieci sterline che col cambio è un po' di più, come dicevo.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Metti allora dieci sterline che col cambio è un po' di più, come dicevo.


guarda sto lavorando proprio ora sulle exchanging rates....
so 2 euro in piu...che ci fai? ti ci compri le caramelle? le skittles?


----------



## Simy (10 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Giusto questo mi interessava sapere.
> 
> In soldoni ti chiedevo se eri disposto a tenerti il sito (che si pagava da solo con la pubblicità) mentre noi alleggerivamo la tua posizione economica (immaginalo come un finanziamento a fondo perduto) e lavorativa (facendolo amministrare ad alcuni utenti).
> 
> ...




per la quota per me ok. sul resto non voglio sapere nulla. prendetela come una donazione libera


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> guarda sto lavorando proprio ora sulle exchanging rates....
> so 2 euro in piu...che ci fai? ti ci compri le caramelle? le skittles?


Non per me, ma da devolvere quale bonus alla nobile causa.


----------



## perplesso (10 Febbraio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ok, il forum è vostro. gli altri hanno rinunciato dopo qualche tentennamento e altri non si sono fatto vivi.
> 
> come vogliamo procedere?


ci puoi dare qualche giorno per organizzarci meglio?   te ne saremmo grati


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non per me, ma da devolvere quale bonus alla nobile causa.


vuoi che paghi la tua quota? dillo apertamente, forza..


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> vuoi che paghi la tua quota? dillo apertamente, forza..


No, affatto.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, affatto.


perche non vuoi partecipare allora?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> perche non vuoi partecipare allora?


Perchè è una roba da svantaggiati assurdi senza un perchè, un rimetterci di soldi annuo senza alcun beneficio e che durerà eventualmente un paio di stagioni. Forse.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè è una roba da svantaggiati assurdi senza un perchè, un rimetterci di soldi annuo senza alcun beneficio e che durerà eventualmente un paio di stagioni. Forse.


ok, cosa pensi di fare tu invece?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ok, cosa pensi di fare tu invece?


Io ero dell'idea di traslare la comunità verso server gratuiti, in caso. Ce ne sono a bizzeffe. Qua invece è pieno di sveglioni che o credono di fare il business oppure pensano che sto sito abbia chissà quale tradizione o entrambe. Ovviamente sono due puttanante colossali, che te lo dico a fare.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io ero dell'idea di traslare la comunità verso server gratuiti, in caso. Ce ne sono a bizzeffe. Qua invece è pieno di sveglioni che o credono di fare il business oppure pensano che sto sito abbia chissà quale tradizione o entrambe. Ovviamente sono due puttanante colossali, che te lo dico a fare.


maddai sta a fa le polemiche eper 20 euri....


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> maddai sta a fa le polemiche eper 20 euri....


Venti se fossimo cinquanta o sessanta, e così non è. Ma potrebbero essere venti come duecento, il punto è un altro, cioè: o uno se lo rileva a fa il cazzo che gli pare, UNO e non più di uno, oppure ste cordate alla cazzo di cane sull'onda di chissà quale sentimentalismo o fiuto di mercato di solito finiscono in un mare di merda. Non è questione d'essere pulciari.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Venti se fossimo cinquanta o sessanta, e così non è. Ma potrebbero essere venti come duecento, il punto è un altro, cioè: o uno se lo rileva a fa il cazzo che gli pare, UNO e non più di uno, oppure ste cordate alla cazzo di cane sull'onda di chissà quale sentimentalismo o fiuto di mercato di solito finiscono in un mare di merda. Non è questione d'essere pulciari.


ma guarda che sei ottuso forte te eh....oh....
nessuno fiuta nulla.....non c'e' nessun business da mandare avanti o grandi fortune da ricavarci.....
ma se te sei cosi attaccato al denaro cazzi tuoi....
nel senso.....per quelle cifre alcuni di noi sono disposti a versarli sti euri per continuare cosi come stiamo.....
nessuno vuole nulla...hai letto che e' stato chiesto a quibb di tenersi il sito elasciar pagare noi come una sorta di abbonamento?
cioe' le soluzione le stiamo cercando.....
braccino corto e'??
brutta cosa..


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ci puoi dare qualche giorno per organizzarci meglio?   te ne saremmo grati


sìsì, tranquilli


----------



## perplesso (10 Febbraio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> sìsì, tranquilli


Grazie.     Per ora credo sia importante che Tubarao e Sbriciolata confermino la loro disponibilità a fare i webmaster


----------



## lolapal (10 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io confermo


Sì, io di Rabarbaro come titolare mi fiderei... 



Simy ha detto:


> per la quota per me ok. sul resto non voglio sapere nulla. prendetela come una donazione libera


Idem.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma guarda che sei ottuso forte te eh....oh....
> nessuno fiuta nulla.....non c'e' nessun business da mandare avanti o grandi fortune da ricavarci.....
> ma se te sei cosi attaccato al denaro cazzi tuoi....
> nel senso.....per quelle cifre alcuni di noi sono disposti a versarli sti euri per continuare cosi come stiamo.....
> ...


Non hai tipo capito un cazzo.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Perche mai imbecilli?


Era un'autocritica.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non hai tipo capito un cazzo.


figurati.....sai che novita'...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Io ero dell'idea di traslare la comunità verso server gratuiti*, in caso. Ce ne sono a bizzeffe. Qua invece è pieno di sveglioni che o credono di fare il business oppure pensano che sto sito abbia chissà quale tradizione o entrambe. Ovviamente sono due puttanante colossali, che te lo dico a fare.


La migrazione dei dati sarebbe possibile?


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Era un'autocritica.



ah....


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> La migrazione dei dati sarebbe possibile?


Se per dati intendi i pm non credo sia possibile. Ma uno male che va può sempre salvarseli, se ha di quelle necessità.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se per dati intendi i pm non credo sia possibile. Ma uno male che va può sempre salvarseli, se ha di quelle necessità.


No, intendevo thread e utenti. Risolto questo "problema", la tua proposta non è da scartare (tenendo presente però che l'eventuale file di migrazione ce lo deve dare Quibbelqurz...).


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> No, intendevo thread e utenti. Risolto questo "problema", la tua proposta non è da scartare (tenendo presente però che l'eventuale file di migrazione ce lo deve dare Quibbelqurz...).


ma Tuba aveva detto perche non conveniva.....tipo che si possono tenere live un tot di thread e sono moderati poi...quindi perderemmo JB....


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Grazie. Per ora credo sia importante che Tubarao e Sbriciolata confermino la loro disponibilità a fare i webmaster


non ho mai dato la disponibilità a fare il webmaster: non l'ho mai fatto e mi pareva di averlo scritto più volte. Poi se posso dare una mano, non ci sono problemi.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> No, intendevo thread e utenti. Risolto questo "problema", la tua proposta non è da scartare (tenendo presente però che l'eventuale file di migrazione ce lo deve dare Quibbelqurz...).


Ma gli utonti in caso si reiscriverebbero. Dei thread non ti so dire, ma pure questo mi pare un falso problema, nel senso che nel momento in cui dovessero esseri gli utenti si ripartirebbe comunque. O ti interessa portarti roba di mille anni fa tanto per?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> La migrazione dei dati sarebbe possibile?



Si sarebbe tutto possibile. Alla fine il Forum lavora su un DB Mysql Basta fare un export ed un eventuale import sul nuovo DB.

Ma a che pro?


----------



## perplesso (10 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non ho mai dato la disponibilità a fare il webmaster: non l'ho mai fatto e mi pareva di averlo scritto più volte. Poi se posso dare una mano, non ci sono problemi.


ok  si vede che mi sono perso dei post

possiamo conteggiarti come contributrice almeno?


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok  si vede che mi sono perso dei post
> 
> possiamo conteggiarti come contributrice almeno?


sì sì, confermo per la contribuzione. Scusate, non mi sto facendo di nebbia, sono infognata sul lavoro.


----------



## perplesso (10 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì sì, confermo per la contribuzione. Scusate, non mi sto facendo di nebbia, sono infognata sul lavoro.


Grazie  lo sappiamo che non ti faresti di nebbia per tradinet


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Febbraio 2014)

Ragazzi, tiriamo un po' le somme:
(aggiungete i vostri nick,
 N.B. *La disponibilità che date non è vincolante, ma solo indicativa*)

Disponibili a versare una quota per l'acquisto del sito:
1) Rabarbaro


Disponibili a intestarsi legalmente il sito:


Disponibili a gestire tecnicamente il sito:


----------



## Tubarao (10 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ragazzi, tiriamo un po' le somme:
> (aggiungete i vostri nick,
> N.B. *La disponibilità che date non è vincolante, ma solo indicativa*)
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Fantastica (10 Febbraio 2014)

.....



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ragazzi, tiriamo un po' le somme:
> (aggiungete i vostri nick,
> N.B.( *La disponibilità che date non è vincolante, ma solo indicativa*)
> 
> ...


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Febbraio 2014)

Ragazzi, tiriamo un po' le somme:
(aggiungete i vostri nick,
N.B. *La disponibilità che date non è vincolante, ma solo indicativa*)

Disponibili a versare una quota per l'acquisto del sito:
1) Rabarbaro
2) Tuba
3) Fantastica
4) Nausicaa


Disponibili a intestarsi legalmente il sito:


Disponibili a gestire tecnicamente il sito:
1) Tuba


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ragazzi, tiriamo un po' le somme:
> (aggiungete i vostri nick,
> N.B. *La disponibilità che date non è vincolante, ma solo indicativa*)
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ragazzi, tiriamo un po' le somme:
> (aggiungete i vostri nick,
> N.B. *La disponibilità che date non è vincolante, ma solo indicativa*)
> 
> ...


riemergo dalla cripta giustappunto


----------



## Buscopann (10 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> riemergo dalla cripta giustappunto


E' la casella vuota che bisogna riempire. Le altre sono il problema minore.

Buscopann


----------



## perplesso (10 Febbraio 2014)

Disponibili a versare una quota per l'acquisto del sito:
1) Rabarbaro
2) Tuba
3) Fantastica
4) Nausicaa
5) Sbriciolata
6) PresidenteLBJ
7) Perplesso

Disponibili a intestarsi legalmente il sito:
Perplesso

Disponibili a gestire tecnicamente il sito:
1) Tuba


----------



## lolapal (10 Febbraio 2014)

Disponibili a versare una quota per l'acquisto del sito:
1) Rabarbaro
2) Tuba
3) Fantastica
4) Nausicaa
5) Sbriciolata
6) PresidenteLBJ
7) Perplesso
8) Lolapal

Disponibili a intestarsi legalmente il sito:
Perplesso

Disponibili a gestire tecnicamente il sito:
1) Tuba


----------



## lunaiena (10 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ragazzi, tiriamo un po' le somme:
> (aggiungete i vostri nick,
> N.B. *La disponibilità che date non è vincolante, ma solo indicativa*)
> 
> ...



Ho una domanda :
come si fa ad alleviare rogne a chi gentilmente decide di intestarsi 
legalmente il sito?
se non ho letto male costa 4000€ l'anno...
quindi dopo una quota iniziale ,dell'acquisto ,bisognerebbe conteggiare 
e capire chi come e in che qualità versa questi soldini,per evitare all' intestatario 
di ritrovarsi il prossimo anno con delle spese che non può ,vuole, avrebbe voluto affrontare...
di conseguenZa sapere quali sono e se ci sono altre spese da affrontare se ci sono delle entrate a cui l'eventuale 
intestatario possa attingere per non rimanere nella merda ...


----------



## Nocciola (10 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Disponibili a versare una quota per l'acquisto del sito:
> 1) Rabarbaro
> 2) Tuba
> 3) Fantastica
> ...




.


----------



## Buscopann (10 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Ho una domanda :
> come si fa ad alleviare rogne a chi gentilmente decide di intestarsi
> legalmente il sito?
> se non ho letto male costa 4000€ l'anno...
> ...


Chi si intesta il sito potrebbe guadagnare coi banner pubblicitari. In genere la quota si cerca di pagarsela in questa maniera e a volte ti avanza pure qualcosa. Però non ho esperienza e quindi faccio rispondere a chi ne sa più di me.
I problemi dell'intestazione sono altri secondo me. L'intestatario risponde civilmente e penalmente e quindi non è mica 'na passeggiata.

Buscopann


----------



## lothar57 (10 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Chi si intesta il sito potrebbe guadagnare coi banner pubblicitari. In genere la quota si cerca di pagarsela in questa maniera e a volte ti avanza pure qualcosa. Però non ho esperienza e quindi faccio rispondere a chi ne sa più di me.
> I problemi dell'intestazione sono altri secondo me. L'intestatario risponde civilmente e penalmente e quindi non è mica 'na passeggiata.
> 
> Buscopann


Concordo Bus,anche perche'sono cose moltooooo delicate,ci sono dati riservati,la privacy...etc etc..


----------



## perplesso (10 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Ho una domanda :
> come si fa ad alleviare rogne a chi gentilmente decide di intestarsi
> legalmente il sito?
> se non ho letto male costa 4000€ l'anno...
> ...


i 4mila sono per tutti i server dei siti che sono gestiti da Quibbel,non solo per tradinet

http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-libero/20036-tradi-meteo?p=1271272&viewfull=1#post1271272


----------



## lunaiena (10 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Chi si intesta il sito potrebbe guadagnare coi banner pubblicitari. In genere la quota si cerca di pagarsela in questa maniera e a volte ti avanza pure qualcosa. Però non ho esperienza e quindi faccio rispondere a chi ne sa più di me.
> I pr*oblemi dell'intestazione sono altri secondo me. L'intestatario risponde civilmente e penalmente e quindi non è mica 'na passeggiata.*
> 
> Buscopann


concordo ...
e vorrei capire un po i pro e i contro ...
solo sempre per evitare rogne a chi decide di intestarsi il tutto ...


----------



## lothar57 (10 Febbraio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> controllo da casa i server che ho in gestione (sono 9) e il costo di un server non è il hardware, ma la banda. Per tutti questi server pago circa €4000 di banda all'anno, con tendenza crescente (perché i siti crescono).
> 
> al momento la situazione è che incasso quel che pago e di questo non posso vivere. quindi a lungo andare devo spostare i pesi e quindi disfarmi dei siti che valgono qualcosa per far fronte ancora un anno o due alla crisi senza dover elemosinare né sottrarre fondi ad altri.



Non sapevo che tu avessi tanti siti.......pero'Quibb,magari fosse qualche anno di crisi.Ne avremo ancora x 5 anni...il peggio deve ancora venire,non ascoltare i politici.


----------



## perplesso (10 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> .


Non hai segnato Lolapal  siamo già a 9,coraggio gente.

magari quotiamo l'ultimo post,onde evitare di perderci le adesioni per strada


----------



## lunaiena (10 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> i 4mila sono per tutti i server dei siti che sono gestiti da Quibbel,non solo per tradinet
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-libero/20036-tradi-meteo?p=1271272&viewfull=1#post1271272



Ok graxie 
avevo letto male...


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Non hai segnato Lolapal  siamo già a 9,coraggio gente.
> 
> magari quotiamo l'ultimo post,onde evitare di perderci le adesioni per strada


Ci sono anche io


----------



## lunaiena (10 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> i 4mila sono per tutti i server dei siti che sono gestiti da Quibbel,non solo per tradinet
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-libero/20036-tradi-meteo?p=1271272&viewfull=1#post1271272


ok graxie
avevo letto male


----------



## Principessa (10 Febbraio 2014)

Disponibili a versare una quota per l'acquisto del sito:
1) Rabarbaro
2) Tuba
3) Fantastica
4) Nausicaa
5) Sbriciolata
6) PresidenteLBJ
7) Perplesso
8) Farfalla
9) Lolapal
10) Fiammetta
11) Principessa

Disponibili a intestarsi legalmente il sito:
Perplesso

Disponibili a gestire tecnicamente il sito:
1) Tuba


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Non hai segnato Lolapal  siamo già a 9,coraggio gente.
> 
> magari quotiamo l'ultimo post,onde evitare di perderci le adesioni per strada



Mi hai contata a me?


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Disponibili a versare una quota per l'acquisto del sito:
> 1) Rabarbaro
> 2) Tuba
> 3) Fantastica
> ...


----------



## zanna (10 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Disponibili a versare una quota per l'acquisto del sito:
> 1) Rabarbaro
> 2) Tuba
> 3) Fantastica
> ...


 .


----------



## lunaiena (10 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Disponibili a versare una quota per l'acquisto del sito:
> 1) Rabarbaro
> 2) Tuba
> 3) Fantastica
> ...


.


----------



## perplesso (10 Febbraio 2014)

*ultimo aggiornamento*

Disponibili a versare una quota per l'acquisto del sito:
1) Rabarbaro
2) Tuba
3) Fantastica
4) Nausicaa
5) Sbriciolata
6) PresidenteLBJ
7) Perplesso
8) Farfalla
9) Lolapal
10) Fiammetta
11) Principessa
12) Lunaiena
13) Wolf
14) Miss Acacia


Disponibili a intestarsi legalmente il sito:
Perplesso

Disponibili a gestire tecnicamente il sito:
1) Tuba


----------



## marietto (10 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Disponibili a versare una quota per l'acquisto del sito:
> 1) Rabarbaro
> 2) Tuba
> 3) Fantastica
> ...



Ovviamente a condizione che la quota resti entro i limiti quantificati in precedenza


----------



## Innominata (10 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Disponibili a versare una quota per l'acquisto del sito:
> 1) Rabarbaro
> 2) Tuba
> 3) Fantastica
> ...


Mi ero scritta anch'io per la quota, alle condizioni già dette allora( e cioè la possibilità di rimanere nel mistero, e non troppissimi denari)


----------



## perplesso (10 Febbraio 2014)

*nuovo aggiornamento*

Disponibili a versare una quota per l'acquisto del sito:
1) Rabarbaro
2) Tuba
3) Fantastica
4) Nausicaa
5) Sbriciolata
6) PresidenteLBJ
7) Perplesso
8) Farfalla
9) Lolapal
10) Fiammetta
11) Principessa
12) Lunaiena
13) Wolf
14) Miss Acacia
15) Innominata
16) Marietto


Disponibili a intestarsi legalmente il sito:
Perplesso

Disponibili a gestire tecnicamente il sito:
1) Tuba


----------



## disincantata (10 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Disponibili a versare una quota per l'acquisto del sito:
> 1) Rabarbaro
> 2) Tuba
> 3) Fantastica
> ...


:up:


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Pure simy aveva detto si..sempre nei limiti


----------



## Zod (10 Febbraio 2014)

Scusate, non ho letto tutto quanto, ma avrei due domande:

- Per quale motivo persone esterne al forum dovrebbero interessarsi a comprarlo se questo è in perdita economica? Voi comprereste una attività che è in perdita?
- La ricchezza del forum è il sito, o gli utenti che lo frequentano, ovvero voi? State comprando voi stessi. Siete voi che date valore a questo forum, tutti, persino Joey Below.

E comunque bisogna andare molto daccordo per gestire un forum in 15, già è difficile quando c'è una sola testa. Figuriamoci 15! 

Mi sa che è uno scherzo di carnevale.


----------



## AnnaBlume (10 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Disponibili a versare una quota per l'acquisto del sito:
> 1) Rabarbaro
> 2) Tuba
> 3) Fantastica
> ...


scusate, sono in frenesia lavorativa no stop, ci sono pochissimo, ma ci sono.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Scusate, non ho letto tutto quanto, ma avrei due domande:
> 
> - Per quale motivo persone esterne al forum dovrebbero interessarsi a comprarlo se questo è in perdita economica? Voi comprereste una attività che è in perdita?
> - La ricchezza del forum è il sito, o gli utenti che lo frequentano, ovvero voi? State comprando voi stessi. Siete voi che date valore a questo forum, tutti, persino Joey Below.
> ...


Per quanto mi riguarda metto la quota, non mi interessa gestire ... Considerate la a fondo perduto stop :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2014)

Disponibili a versare una quota per l'acquisto del sito:
1) Rabarbaro
2) Tuba
3) Fantastica
4) Nausicaa
5) Sbriciolata
6) PresidenteLBJ
7) Perplesso
8) Farfalla
9) Lolapal
10) Fiammetta
11) Principessa
12) Lunaiena
13) Wolf
14) Miss Acacia
15) Innominata
16) Marietto
17) AnnaBlume
18) Simy

Disponibili a intestarsi legalmente il sito:
Perplesso

Disponibili a gestire tecnicamente il sito:
1) Tuba


----------



## zanna (11 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Disponibili a versare una quota per l'acquisto del sito:
> 1) Rabarbaro
> 2) Tuba
> 3) Fantastica
> ...


.


----------



## feather (11 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Disponibili a versare una quota per l'acquisto del sito:
> 1) Rabarbaro
> 2) Tuba
> 3) Fantastica
> ...


Quota e gestione tecnica ma molto limitata in termini di tempo.


----------



## Caciottina (11 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Disponibili a versare una quota per l'acquisto del sito:
> 1) Rabarbaro
> 2) Tuba
> 3) Fantastica
> ...


.


----------



## perplesso (11 Febbraio 2014)

*ultimo aggiornamento*

Disponibili a versare una quota per l'acquisto del sito:
1) Rabarbaro
2) Tuba
3) Fantastica
4) Nausicaa
5) Sbriciolata
6) PresidenteLBJ
7) Perplesso
8) Farfalla
9) Lolapal
10) Fiammetta
11) Principessa
12) Lunaiena
13) Wolf
14) Miss Acacia
15) Innominata
16) Marietto
17) AnnaBlume
18) Simy
19) Disincantata
20) Feather

Disponibili a intestarsi legalmente il sito:
Perplesso

Disponibili a gestire tecnicamente il sito:
1) Tuba


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2014)

*SI*

Oscuro c'è!Magari prima o poi una  giaguara che mi spompina per davvero à trovo....!:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Oscuro c'è!Magari prima o poi una  giaguara che mi spompina per davvero à trovo....!:rotfl:


Qui si sta disquisendo di affari non di affare


----------



## Quibbelqurz (11 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non sapevo che tu avessi tanti siti.......pero'Quibb,magari fosse qualche anno di crisi.Ne avremo ancora x 5 anni...il peggio deve ancora venire,non ascoltare i politici.


Stiamo toccando il fondo quest'anno e di ripresa forse si parlerà dal 2016 in poi. Io posso anche vivere con la mano in bocca, ma le spese vanno pagate. Un po' resisto ancora, appunto un anno o due. Poi si vedrà. Temo che purtroppo non ci sarà solo la crisi a rompere, ma ben più altri problemi "innominabili".


----------



## Rabarbaro (12 Febbraio 2014)

Ok, ragazzi, se nessun altro si aggiunge, ora iniziano le trattative.


----------



## Caciottina (12 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ok, ragazzi, se nessun altro si aggiunge, ora iniziano le trattative.


 Ok siamo 21 con oscuro...22 con quibb. Ti pare che non contribuisce??


----------



## Rabarbaro (12 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ok siamo 21 con oscuro...22 con quibb. Ti pare che non contribuisce??


Ma certo, lui contribuirà come padre nobile di tradinet!


----------



## lothar57 (12 Febbraio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Stiamo toccando il fondo quest'anno e di ripresa forse si parlerà dal 2016 in poi. Io posso anche vivere con la mano in bocca, ma le spese vanno pagate. Un po' resisto ancora, appunto un anno o due. Poi si vedrà. Temo che purtroppo non ci sarà solo la crisi a rompere, ma ben più altri problemi "innominabili".


Ieri sera sono tornato a casa nero,e la lettura del televideo,mi ha ancora piu'fatto arrabbiare.Il Paese sta saltando per aria,e il bischero pensa a scalzare Letta dalla poltrona.Questa era la prima notizia..lo stesso su corriere e repubblica online.Dimmi..e'possibile?????


----------



## Buscopann (12 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ieri sera sono tornato a casa nero,e la lettura del televideo,mi ha ancora piu'fatto arrabbiare.Il Paese sta saltando per aria,e il bischero pensa a scalzare Letta dalla poltrona.Questa era la prima notizia..lo stesso su corriere e repubblica online.Dimmi..e'possibile?????


Beh..diciamo che se il Paese sta saltando per aria è "merito" anche di Letta. Oltre che di tutti quelli che l'hanno preceduto.

Buscopann


----------



## lothar57 (12 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Beh..diciamo che se il Paese sta saltando per aria è "merito" anche di Letta. Oltre che di tutti quelli che l'hanno preceduto.
> 
> Buscopann



Ovvio..ma tu credi che  sostituire un ex democristiano,con un'altro ex DC,cambi le cose?


----------



## free (12 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ieri sera sono tornato a casa nero,e la lettura del televideo,mi ha ancora piu'fatto arrabbiare.Il Paese sta saltando per aria,e il bischero pensa a scalzare Letta dalla poltrona.Questa era la prima notizia..lo stesso su corriere e repubblica online.Dimmi..e'possibile?????



quoto
le banche non danno più nulla anche per colpa del governo e di tutti questi teatrini assurdi
poi vabbè le banche sono delle merdacce anche di loro, certo


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2014)

*free*



free ha detto:


> quoto
> le banche non danno più nulla anche per colpa del governo e di tutti questi teatrini assurdi
> poi vabbè le banche sono delle merdacce anche di loro, certo


Colpa dei napoletani...!Fidati.


----------



## free (12 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Colpa dei napoletani...!Fidati.



e noi rivoteremo, hanno respinto il ricorso a Cota...


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2014)

*Guarda*



free ha detto:


> e noi rivoteremo, hanno respinto il ricorso a Cota...


Sto seriamente pensando di candidarmi in politica,mi hanno fatto delle proposte,sopratutto la lega nord.Ci sto pensando,dovrei presentarmi a vicenza....!


----------



## free (12 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sto seriamente pensando di candidarmi in politica,mi hanno fatto delle proposte,sopratutto la lega nord.Ci sto pensando,dovrei presentarmi a vicenza....!



anch'io ti farei delle proposte:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2014)

*SI*



free ha detto:


> anch'io ti farei delle proposte:mrgreen:


Certo vuoi cambiarti macchina?dimmi sono a tua disposizione.


----------



## free (12 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo vuoi cambiarti macchina?dimmi sono a tua disposizione.


:sbatti:


:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2014)

*Free*

Embe.Penso di conoscerti....allora su quale modello sei orientata?:rotfl:


----------



## free (12 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Embe.Penso di conoscerti....allora su quale modello sei orientata?:rotfl:



ma pensavo a qualcosa di oscuro che necessita ampi spazi di manovra...che ne dici??:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2014)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> ma pensavo a qualcosa di oscuro che necessita ampi spazi di manovra...che ne dici??:mrgreen:


Una bella kangoo?a me fa schifo al cazzo ma c'è gente che ci gira con quella cosa,ed è pure convinta che sia un grande mezzo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!Hai bisogno di altro?


----------



## free (12 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Una bella kangoo?a me fa schifo al cazzo ma c'è gente che ci gira con quella cosa,ed è pure convinta che sia un grande mezzo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!Hai bisogno di altro?


no:unhappy:

aspetto che rinsavisci...fammi un fischio mi raccomando!


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2014)

*free*



free ha detto:


> no:unhappy:
> 
> aspetto che rinsavisci...fammi un fischio mi raccomando!


Eccomi sono rinsavito....


----------



## perplesso (12 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ok, ragazzi, se nessun altro si aggiunge, ora iniziano le trattative.


ottimo,ma il tempo per aggiungersi c'è sempre


----------



## Buscopann (12 Febbraio 2014)

Io prima di darvi la mia parola che sarò disponibile a versare una quota vorrei sapere a quanto ammonta questa quota.
Sapete, sono un uomo di parola..E non vorrei rimangiarmela :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## perplesso (12 Febbraio 2014)

Attendiamo aggiornamenti da Rabarbaro prima di affrontare il discorso quote


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Attendiamo aggiornamenti da Rabarbaro *prima di affrontare il discorso quote*


Mah, io così a naso darei 1 a 10 che va in vacca.


----------



## Rabarbaro (12 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mah, io così a naso darei 1 a 10 che va in vacca.


Se raccogli tu le scommesse segnami 50 pali che ce la facciamo


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mah, io così a naso darei 1 a 10 che va in vacca.


Supersimpa non rompere la minchia e vedi di associarti :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2014)

non è mia  intenzione fare da parassita, nel caso in cui si dovesse effettivamente arrivare a quagliare e ritenesssi la quota congrua sarebbe mio obbligo partecipare o , in caso, astenermi e rivolgere altrove le mie minchiate giornaliere.


----------



## Caciottina (12 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è mia  intenzione fare da parassita, nel caso in cui si dovesse effettivamente arrivare a quagliare e ritenesssi la quota congrua sarebbe mio obbligo partecipare o , in caso, astenermi e rivolgere altrove le mie minchiate giornaliere.


ma che e' la foto di Beautiful quella? l avatar intendo


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2014)

in effetti ci assomiglia.credo che il cappello fosse a tesa più larga 





miss acacia ha detto:


> ma che e' la foto di Beautiful quella? l avatar intendo


----------



## Caciottina (12 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti ci assomiglia.credo che il cappello fosse a tesa più larga


forse, io ho un cappello cosi.....ci vado pure a lavoro....ma io a lavoro ci vado come mi pare in realta.....a canrvale l anno scorso (agosto, qui si fa ad agosto) mi sono vestita da arancia meccanica.....un successone


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è mia  intenzione fare da parassita, nel caso in cui si dovesse effettivamente arrivare a quagliare e ritenesssi la quota congrua sarebbe mio obbligo partecipare o , in caso, astenermi e rivolgere altrove le mie minchiate giornaliere.


Con sto ragionamento da scienziata avresti dovuto pagare pure prima. Non è che siccome qualcuno si offre di pagare alla cazzo di cane devi sentirti obbligata a fare altrettanto.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è mia  intenzione fare da parassita, nel caso in cui si dovesse effettivamente arrivare a quagliare e ritenesssi la quota congrua sarebbe mio obbligo partecipare o , in caso, astenermi e rivolgere altrove le mie minchiate giornaliere.



Mi impossesso un secondo della tastiera di Joey (per modo di dire)

Non dire cavolate Minerva.
Suvvia.

Dai.

(gesù?)


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Con sto ragionamento da scienziata avresti dovuto pagare pure prima. Non è che siccome qualcuno si offre di pagare alla cazzo di cane devi sentirti obbligata a fare altrettanto.



hahahahha!!!!

Ci avevo provato a scrivere come te ma non è che mi viene benissimo


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi impossesso un secondo della tastiera di Joey (per modo di dire)
> 
> Non dire cavolate Minerva.
> Suvvia.
> ...


chi saresti tu? 
al massimo così sei flavia:rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (12 Febbraio 2014)

ok,diciamo che per ora siamo 21 più Buscopann e Minerva con riserva

se qualcun altro volesse fare un passo in avanti,ricordo che più siamo meno paghiamo


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sto seriamente pensando di candidarmi in politica,mi hanno fatto delle proposte,sopratutto la lega nord.Ci sto pensando,dovrei presentarmi a vicenza....!


SCIOCCHINO :mrgreen: E quante mutande verdi ti compri poi?


----------



## Flavia (12 Febbraio 2014)

buona sera bella gente
ho letto che tradi
è stato venduto
ribadisco la volontà
a contribuire 
con un piccolo obolo
però dovete spiegarmi bene
la faccenda del versamento
in forma anonima
in questi giorni
ho poco tempo 
da  dedicare alla lettura del forum
se decidete qualcosa
mi mandate gentilmente un mp?:smile:


----------



## Buscopann (13 Febbraio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> buona sera bella gente
> ho letto che tradi
> è stato venduto
> ribadisco la volontà
> ...


Viene Quib a riscuotere i soldi porta a porta vestito da strega di Biancaneve per non dare nell'occhio

Buscopann


----------



## feather (13 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Viene Quib a riscuotere i soldi porta a porta vestito da strega di Biancaneve per non dare nell'occhio
> 
> Buscopann


Meglio di postepay! 

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Flavia (13 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Viene Quib a riscuotere i soldi porta a porta vestito da strega di Biancaneve per non dare nell'occhio
> 
> Buscopann


mò mò me lo segno
vestito da Biancaneve?
e da una mela in omaggio?:carneval:


----------



## Buscopann (13 Febbraio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> mò mò me lo segno
> vestito da Biancaneve?
> e da una mela in omaggio?:carneval:


Da strega di Biancaneve. 
Se ti dà una mela rifiuta. Non che sia avvelenata. Più che altro è bacata 

Buscopann


----------



## Flavia (13 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Da strega di Biancaneve.
> Se ti dà una mela rifiuta. Non che sia avvelenata. Più che altro è bacata
> 
> Buscopann


guarda non ci sono più
le stagioni di una volta
la frutta e la verdura
sono sempre un problema
riuscire a reperirle
di buona qualità
allora a questo punto in omaggio
preferisco una buona
pinta di birra:mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2014)

Flavia,,allora ti possiamo inserire tra i contributori? 

se vuoi maggiori dettagli ti scrivo in privato


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Flavia,,allora ti possiamo inserire tra i contributori?
> 
> se vuoi maggiori dettagli ti scrivo in privato


Ma sta succedendo qualcosa?
se ci sono giri di mp posso essere inserit anche io, per curiosità?
anche se in effetti ho detto che smollo la grana e basta.
peró mi piacerebbe sapere se le cose vanno avanti.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma sta succedendo qualcosa?
> se ci sono giri di mp posso essere inserit anche io, per curiosità?
> anche se in effetti ho detto che smollo la grana e basta.
> peró mi piacerebbe sapere se le cose vanno avanti.


mi aggrego.....pure io vorrei sapere


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma sta succedendo qualcosa?
> se ci sono giri di mp posso essere inserit anche io, per curiosità?
> anche se in effetti ho detto che smollo la grana e basta.
> peró mi piacerebbe sapere se le cose vanno avanti.





miss acacia ha detto:


> mi aggrego.....pure io vorrei sapere


tranquille ragazze,a breve voi come tutti gli altri verrete messe a partito di tutte le informazioni.

le cose stanno andando avanti,quello sì


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> tranquille ragazze,a breve voi come tutti gli altri verrete messe a partito di tutte le informazioni.
> 
> le cose stanno andando avanti,quello sì


scusa ma perche non ne sappiamo ancora nulla? stanno andando avanti tra chi e chi?
scusa perpli ma avevamo detto che quantomeno i contribuenti avrebbero partecipato anche alle trattaive etc etc....


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> tranquille ragazze,a breve voi come tutti gli altri verrete messe a partito di tutte le informazioni.
> 
> le cose stanno andando avanti,quello sì



Grazie mille.


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> scusa ma perche non ne sappiamo ancora nulla? stanno andando avanti tra chi e chi?
> scusa perpli ma avevamo detto che quantomeno i contribuenti avrebbero partecipato anche alle trattaive etc etc....



Io mi autoescludo... nessuna intenzione di partecipare in 20 a trattative.
Metto i dindi e stop.

Se non risultano improvvismente 1000 euro :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io mi autoescludo... nessuna intenzione di partecipare in 20 a trattative.
> Metto i dindi e stop.
> 
> Se non risultano improvvismente 1000 euro :mrgreen:


ma manco a me interessa sta li e discutere...ma quanto meno sapere qualcosa...
io non sapevo nemmeno che ne stessero parlando.....


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> scusa ma perche non ne sappiamo ancora nulla? stanno andando avanti tra chi e chi?
> scusa perpli ma avevamo detto che quantomeno i contribuenti avrebbero partecipato anche alle trattaive etc etc....


più tardi ti scrivo il perchè ed il percome....vedrai che è tutto molto semplice


----------



## Tebe (13 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> più tardi ti scrivo il perchè ed il percome....vedrai che è tutto molto semplice


Scrivi anche a me per favore?


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Scrivi anche a me per favore?


certamente.    tutti quelli interessati verranno avvisati,spero sia chiaro a tutti che prima di andare concretamente a chiedere soldi alle persone s'è voluto raccogliere tutte le informazioni necessarie per poi spiegare a tutti compiutamente di come si svolgerà la cosa


----------



## lunaiena (13 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma sta succedendo qualcosa?
> se ci sono giri di mp posso essere inserit anche io, per curiosità?
> anche se in effetti ho detto che smollo la grana e basta.
> peró mi piacerebbe sapere se le cose vanno avanti.


io personalmente per cose importanti che riguardano più persone abolirei 
gli mp...
a meno che a riceverli non siano tutti i partecipanti contemporaneamente...
il che mi sembra si possa fare ...
giusto per correttezza...

Ma che lo dico a fare tanto non sarà  così ...
comunque giri di mp mi infastidiscono 
tanto per dire ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> io personalmente per cose importanti che riguardano più persone abolirei
> gli mp...
> a meno che a riceverli non siano tutti i partecipanti contemporaneamente...
> *il che mi sembra si possa fare ...
> ...


concordo con Luna


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> io personalmente per cose importanti che riguardano più persone abolirei
> gli mp...
> a meno che a riceverli non siano tutti i partecipanti contemporaneamente...
> il che mi sembra si possa fare ...
> ...





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> concordo con Luna


Non c'è stato nessun giro di privati.   Come scritto più indietro,semplicemente non è fattibile nè pensabile presentarsi in 25 persone a discutere con Quibbel,per cui.....e se leggete nelle pagine precedenti è tutto in chiaro...s'è proposto di delegare Rabarbaro,che penso abbia la fiducia e la stima di tutti noi a trattare con Quibbel.

Avendo io dato la disponibilità ad intestarmi il sito,visto che uno per ragioni di legge dovrà pur metterci la faccia, ho semplicemente fatto chiedere a Quibbel tramite Rabarbaro alcune cose per verificare se io potevo effettivamente assumermi quest'onere.

Ora che so di poterlo fare,vi chiedo se preferite che il discorso quote venga fatto pubblicamente qui sul 3d o se preferite spiegazioni individuali via privato


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Non c'è stato nessun giro di privati.   Come scritto più indietro,semplicemente non è fattibile nè pensabile presentarsi in 25 persone a discutere con Quibbel,per cui.....e se leggete nelle pagine precedenti è tutto in chiaro...s'è proposto di delegare Rabarbaro,che penso abbia la fiducia e la stima di tutti noi a trattare con Quibbel.
> 
> Avendo io dato la disponibilità ad intestarmi il sito,visto che uno per ragioni di legge dovrà pur metterci la faccia, ho semplicemente fatto chiedere a Quibbel tramite Rabarbaro alcune cose per verificare se io potevo effettivamente assumermi quest'onere.
> 
> Ora che so di poterlo fare,vi chiedo se preferite che il discorso quote venga fatto pubblicamente qui sul 3d o se preferite spiegazioni individuali via privato


non so forse un discorso generale in chiara e poiu chi ha domande o dubbi di rivolgersi in mp.....
forse, non so.... a me van bene entrambi basta che non te ne esci con i milioni di euri


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Non c'è stato nessun giro di privati. Come scritto più indietro,semplicemente non è fattibile nè pensabile presentarsi in 25 persone a discutere con Quibbel,per cui.....e se leggete nelle pagine precedenti è tutto in chiaro...s'è proposto di delegare Rabarbaro,che penso abbia la fiducia e la stima di tutti noi a trattare con Quibbel.
> 
> Avendo io dato la disponibilità ad intestarmi il sito,visto che uno per ragioni di legge dovrà pur metterci la faccia, ho semplicemente fatto chiedere a Quibbel tramite Rabarbaro alcune cose per verificare se io potevo effettivamente assumermi quest'onere.
> 
> Ora che so di poterlo fare,vi chiedo se preferite che il discorso quote venga fatto pubblicamente qui sul 3d o se preferite spiegazioni individuali via privato


Perpli, parlavo per il futuro: quando si fa il messaggio con i dati definitivi per tutti quelli che partecipano, magari si può fare un solo MP alla lista.
Ma giusto per trasparenza.
Io ho dato la delega a Rabbyinlove di avvisarmi nel caso non bazzighi qui per tempo, non ho alcuna perplessità(ops) su quello che state facendo.


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non so forse un discorso generale in chiara e poiu chi ha domande o dubbi di rivolgersi in mp.....
> forse, non so.... a me van bene entrambi basta che non te ne esci con i milioni di euri


nah,niente milioni di euro 

volevo solo spiegare che essendo stato l'unico a dare disponibilità per l'intestazione del sito,era ovvio che mi si chiedessero delle cose che sarebbe stato inutile chiedere a chi non era disponibile a questo.

Posso intanto dirvi che Rabarbaro mi ha suggerito un buon modo per consentire a tutti coloro che voglio versare i soldi pro tradinet preservando la propria privacy.

Domattina e vo e provvedo.    Intanto va ricordato che se qualche ritardatario volesse ancora aggreggarsi è bene accetto nel gruppo


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> nah,niente milioni di euro
> 
> volevo solo spiegare che essendo stato l'unico a dare disponibilità per l'intestazione del sito,era ovvio che mi si chiedessero delle cose che sarebbe stato inutile chiedere a chi non era disponibile a questo.
> 
> ...


perpli tutto molto bello, ma non sono sicura che siamo tutti tutti......non possiamo essere disponibili solo in 20 dai......secondo me dobbiamo puibblicizzare meglio.....contattare in mp tutti....e dire: ao', voi partecipa?


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Perpli, parlavo per il futuro: quando si fa il messaggio con i dati definitivi per tutti quelli che partecipano, magari si può fare un solo MP alla lista.
> Ma giusto per trasparenza.
> Io ho dato la delega a Rabbyinlove di avvisarmi nel caso non bazzighi qui per tempo, non ho alcuna perplessità(ops) su quello che state facendo.


Grazie  ma sono convinto che tutti troverete le condizioni spuntate da Rabarbaro ottime ed abbondanti

e anche soddisfacenti io spero anche per Quibbel.


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> perpli tutto molto bello, ma non sono sicura che siamo tutti tutti......non possiamo essere disponibili solo in 20 dai......secondo me dobbiamo puibblicizzare meglio.....contattare in mp tutti....e dire: ao', voi partecipa?


Puoi riguardare la lista degli attuali partecipanti e se ti viene in mente qualcheduno che ancora non si è espresso, puoi mandare un messaggio col link a questo 3d 

Ripeto,non è che la lista sia blindata,c'è ancora posto per chi volesse partecipare


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io mi autoescludo... nessuna intenzione di partecipare in 20 a trattative.
> Metto i dindi e stop.
> 
> Se non risultano improvvismente 1000 euro :mrgreen:


idem. Spero solo che la trattativa sia tale, cioè il più possibile al ribasso. Già sparare così, 'out of the blue' 1100 euro non mi è sembrata una mossa geniale


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2014)

*nuovo aggiornamento*

Disponibili a versare una quota per l'acquisto del sito:
1) Rabarbaro
2) Tuba
3) Fantastica
4) Nausicaa
5) Sbriciolata
6) PresidenteLBJ
7) Perplesso
8) Farfalla
9) Lolapal
10) Fiammetta
11) Principessa
12) Lunaiena
13) Wolf
14) Miss Acacia
15) Innominata
16) Marietto
17) AnnaBlume
18) Simy
19) Disincantata
20) Feather
21) Oscuro

interessati ma con riserva: Buscopann,Tebe,Flavia,Minerva

Disponibili a intestarsi legalmente il sito:
Perplesso

Disponibili a gestire tecnicamente il sito:
1) Tuba
2) Feather

chi si vuole aggiungere basta che quoti questo post


----------



## lunaiena (13 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Non c'è stato nessun giro di privati.   Come scritto più indietro,semplicemente non è fattibile nè pensabile presentarsi in 25 persone a discutere con Quibbel,per cui.....e se leggete nelle pagine precedenti è tutto in chiaro...s'è proposto di delegare Rabarbaro,che penso abbia la fiducia e la stima di tutti noi a trattare con Quibbel.
> 
> Avendo io dato la disponibilità ad intestarmi il sito,visto che uno per ragioni di legge dovrà pur metterci la faccia, ho semplicemente fatto chiedere a Quibbel tramite Rabarbaro alcune cose per verificare se io potevo effettivamente assumermi quest'onere.
> 
> Ora che so di poterlo fare,vi chiedo se preferite che il discorso quote venga fatto pubblicamente qui sul 3d o se preferite spiegazioni individuali via privato





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Perpli, parlavo per il futuro: quando si fa il messaggio con i dati definitivi per tutti quelli che partecipano, magari si può fare un solo MP alla lista.
> *Ma giusto per trasparenza*.
> Io ho dato la delega a Rabbyinlove di avvisarmi nel caso non bazzighi qui per tempo, non ho alcuna perplessità(ops) su quello che state facendo.



la penso anche come Sbri...
non per sfiducia ma per trasparenza ...
Solo che lei riesce ad esprimere meglio di me...


----------



## Leda (13 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Disponibili a versare una quota per l'acquisto del sito:
> 1) Rabarbaro
> 2) Tuba
> 3) Fantastica
> ...


Mi sono aggiunta con riserva. Attendo di saperne di più su richiesta economica e implicazioni varie e assortite. 
Grazie Perpli


----------



## lunaiena (13 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> la penso anche come Sbri...
> non per sfiducia ma per trasparenza ...
> Solo che lei riesce ad esprimere meglio di me...



@sbri
mi spiace se ti ho offeso in qualche modo ...
magari dicendo che la penso come te...

diomio...


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> @sbri
> mi spiace se ti ho offeso in qualche modo ...
> magari dicendo che la penso come te...
> 
> diomio...


ahahahahahahahahahahahahahah....
Un bacione Luna.


----------



## Lui (13 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Disponibili a versare una quota per l'acquisto del sito:
> 1) Rabarbaro
> 2) Tuba
> 3) Fantastica
> ...


anch'io sono disponibile, dietro compenso, s'intende.


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> anch'io sono disponibile, dietro compenso, s'intende.


tu paghi quota tripla.  s'intende


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> anch'io sono disponibile, dietro compenso, s'intende.


penso che perpli vorrebbe che tu pagassi per pagare, non puoi solo pagare, se vuoi pagare e contribuire, devi pagare


----------



## lothar57 (13 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu paghi quota tripla.  s'intende



Buonasera Perpl,toglimi un dubbio,tutti sti''soci'',avranno ovviamente,accesso a tutto quello che riguarda il sito.Ne consegue,che sapranno tutto di ogni utente.Quando e se farete questa operazione,userete la cortesia, agli altri utenti,di informarli.In modo che si possano cancellare...dico bene?????


----------



## Leda (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> penso che perpli vorrebbe che tu pagassi per pagare, non puoi solo pagare, se vuoi pagare e contribuire, devi pagare


:risata:


----------



## Lui (13 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu paghi quota tripla. s'intende


a volte mi chiedo se sono io che scrivo male o tu che non capisci bene: la seconda, di certo.

siete voi che dovete pagare me per restare qui. E poi, tu saresti il capo? se fosse così ..................


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> penso che perpli vorrebbe che tu pagassi per pagare, non puoi solo pagare, se vuoi pagare e contribuire, devi pagare



Ti adoro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buonasera Perpl,toglimi un dubbio,*tutti sti''soci''*,avranno *ovviamente*,accesso a tutto quello che riguarda il sito.Ne consegue,che sapranno tutto di ogni utente.Quando e se farete questa operazione,userete la cortesia, agli altri utenti,di informarli.In modo che si possano cancellare...dico bene?????


no, almeno finora abbiamo detto tutti che non vogliamo essere 'speciali'. Se facessimo una roba del genere si rovinerebbe il forum, cosa che staiamo cercando di impedire. 
Ovviamente invece chi amministra il forum DEVE avere accesso ai dati di registrazione. Cioè alla tua mail. Come adesso, solo che non sarà Quib ma Tuba/Feather.
Tuba conoscerà la tua mail, ma tu gli puoi mandare la tua mail segreta così si innamora di te e non ti può tradire. Feather risparmialo, sta nell'altro emisfero.


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buonasera Perpl,toglimi un dubbio,tutti sti''soci'',avranno ovviamente,accesso a tutto quello che riguarda il sito.Ne consegue,che sapranno tutto di ogni utente.Quando e se farete questa operazione,userete la cortesia, agli altri utenti,di informarli.In modo che si possano cancellare...dico bene?????


chi partecipa contribuendo aiuta a formare la somma che serve da dare a Quibbel 

la questione amministrazione riguarderà solo chi sarà disposto a farsene carico.   ti posso escludere che tutti verranno a sapere di tutti,i dati sono riservati e ci sono delle norme specifiche a tutela di questo


----------



## Lui (13 Febbraio 2014)

Quindi chi avrà accesso ai dati?


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Quindi chi avrà accesso ai dati?


il webmaster.


----------



## Tubarao (13 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, almeno finora abbiamo detto tutti che non vogliamo essere 'speciali'. Se facessimo una roba del genere si rovinerebbe il forum, cosa che staiamo cercando di impedire.
> Ovviamente invece chi amministra il forum DEVE avere accesso ai dati di registrazione. Cioè alla tua mail. Come adesso, solo che non sarà Quib ma Tuba/Feather.
> Tuba conoscerà *la tua mail*, ma tu gli puoi mandare la tua mail segreta così si innamora di te e non ti può tradire. Feather risparmialo, sta nell'altro emisfero.


Sottolineo, solo la mail. Nessuna password, nessun altro dato sensibile.


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> a volte mi chiedo se sono io che scrivo male o tu che non capisci bene: la seconda, di certo.
> 
> siete voi che dovete pagare me per restare qui. E poi, tu saresti il capo? se fosse così ..................


no caro il mio microdotato di ambo le teste......qui al solito 6 tu che non capisci.

6 tu che dovrai pagare quota tripla perchè ti si consenta ancora di scrivere su tradinet.....


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sottolineo, solo la mail. Nessuna password, nessun altro dato sensibile.


ok, concretamente a cosa hai accesso sul profilo di un utente? a parte la mail


----------



## lothar57 (13 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, almeno finora abbiamo detto tutti che non vogliamo essere 'speciali'. Se facessimo una roba del genere si rovinerebbe il forum, cosa che staiamo cercando di impedire.
> Ovviamente invece chi amministra il forum DEVE avere accesso ai dati di registrazione. Cioè alla tua mail. Come adesso, solo che non sarà Quib ma Tuba/Feather.
> Tuba conoscerà la tua mail, ma tu gli puoi mandare la tua mail segreta così si innamora di te e non ti può tradire. Feather risparmialo, sta nell'altro emisfero.



Prometti che il giorno del subentro,mi avvisi.Io rischi non ne corro.Grazie.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> no caro il mio microdotato di ambo le teste......qui al solito 6 tu che non capisci.
> 
> 6 tu che dovrai pagare quota tripla perchè ti si consenta ancora di scrivere su tradinet.....


maremma maiala come sei cattivo.....manco se la fila piu farfalla


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Prometti che il giorno del subentro,mi avvisi.Io rischi non ne corro.Grazie.


Lothar,se pensi che qualcuno possa accedere ai tuoi privati,te lo posso escludere.

la password legata al tuo nick è inaccessibile e come ti ha appena spiegato il Tuba,oltre il vedere con che mail ti 6 registrato qui,non si va.

Mi sfugge che cosa ti preoccupa


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Prometti che il giorno del subentro,mi avvisi.Io rischi non ne corro.Grazie.


Lotharone, anche se ti cancelli, non cancelli fisicamente i dati di registrazione.
Facciamo una roba, ti scrivo in MP.


----------



## Simy (13 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> no caro il mio microdotato di ambo le teste......qui al solito 6 tu che non capisci.
> 
> 6 tu che dovrai pagare quota tripla perchè ti si consenta ancora di scrivere su tradinet.....


se gli vieti di scrivere me ne vado pure io :ar:


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Lothar,se pensi che qualcuno possa accedere ai tuoi privati,te lo posso escludere.
> 
> la password legata al tuo nick è inaccessibile e come ti ha appena spiegato il Tuba,oltre il vedere con che mail ti 6 registrato qui,non si va.
> 
> *Mi sfugge che cosa ti preoccupa*


anni e anni di tradimenti?


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> se gli vieti di scrivere me ne vado pure io :ar:


mica gli vieto di scrivere......


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lotharone, anche se ti cancelli, non cancelli fisicamente i dati di registrazione.
> Facciamo una roba, ti scrivo in MP.


ma come puo non esserci un modo per non lasciare traccia di se qui? addiritura se ti cancelli da faccialibro sparisci per sempre......


----------



## Tubarao (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ok, concretamente a cosa hai accesso sul profilo di un utente? a parte la mail


Esattamente quello che vedi tu quando vai sul profilo di un utente.

Il Webmaster non conosce nessuna password.

Infatti quando te la scordi mica ti manda la vecchia, te ne genera una nuova che tu sei obbligata a cambiare al primo collegamento.

La differenza è nelle azioni che potrei compiere rispetto a te, tipo bannarti a vita.

:bleble:


----------



## oscuro (13 Febbraio 2014)

*Tuba*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Esattamente quello che vedi tu quando vai sul profilo di un utente.
> 
> Il Webmaster non conosce nessuna password.
> 
> ...


Tuba perchè non banniamo tutti quelli da bologna in su?


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Esattamente quello che vedi tu quando vai sul profilo di un utente.
> 
> Il Webmaster non conosce nessuna password.
> 
> ...



a si? allora vado tranquilla...basta che non leggi tutti i messaggi in cui parlo male di te  gne gne :ar:


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tuba perchè non banniamo tutti quelli da bologna in su?


Vorresti bannare Farfalla,Clementine,Free e la nostra esimia Professoressa?  nah.  non ci credo


----------



## oscuro (13 Febbraio 2014)

*No*



perplesso ha detto:


> Vorresti bannare Farfalla,Clementine,Free e la nostra esimia Professoressa?  nah.  non ci credo


No,si possono fare eccezioni....!


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma come puo non esserci un modo per non lasciare traccia di se qui? addiritura se ti *cancelli da faccialibro sparisci per sempre*......


ennò, manco questo è vero. Nel senso che io non ti vedo più, ma i tuoi dati, proprietà di FB, sono sui server.Non credo proprio si faccia una cancellazione fisica ma logica, gli amministratori li vedono ancora. Non che un admin non abbia nulla di meglio da fare che andarsi a guardare i dati (ripeto solo l'indirizzo email) di quelli che si sono cancellati... però lì restano, secondo me.
Non ho mai visto nessun db dove i dati degli utenti che non si loggavano più venivano cancellati fisicamente.


----------



## Tubarao (13 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tuba perchè non banniamo tutti quelli da bologna in su?


Io abbasserei addirittura la quota a Orte


----------



## Tubarao (13 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ennò, manco questo è vero. Nel senso che io non ti vedo più, ma i tuoi dati, proprietà di FB, sono sui server.Non credo proprio si faccia una cancellazione fisica ma logica, gli amministratori li vedono ancora. Non che un admin non abbia nulla di meglio da fare che andarsi a guardare i dati (ripeto solo l'indirizzo email) di quelli che si sono cancellati... però lì restano, secondo me.
> Non ho mai visto nessun db dove i dati degli utenti che non si loggavano più venivano cancellati fisicamente.


Exactly. :up:


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ennò, manco questo è vero. Nel senso che io non ti vedo più, ma i tuoi dati, proprietà di FB, sono sui server.Non credo proprio si faccia una cancellazione fisica ma logica, gli amministratori li vedono ancora. Non che un admin non abbia nulla di meglio da fare che andarsi a guardare i dati (ripeto solo l'indirizzo email) di quelli che si sono cancellati... però lì restano, secondo me.
> Non ho mai visto nessun db dove i dati degli utenti che non si loggavano più venivano cancellati fisicamente.



scusa intendevo cose tipo i post....quelli sparciscono tutti, non importa se altri utenmti li hanno cancellati.....
se tu ti cancelli, quelli vengono appresso a te (i post)....
qui invece no....a me sembra una forzatura.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tuba perchè non banniamo tutti quelli da bologna in su?


io sto a sud-est, me la passate?


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> scusa intendevo cose tipo i post....quelli sparciscono tutti, non importa se altri utenmti li hanno cancellati.....
> se tu ti cancelli, quelli vengono appresso a te (i post)....
> qui invece no....a me sembra una forzatura.....


io so che anche le foto postate sono di proprietà di FB una volta pubblicate. Non le fanno più vedere... ma non credo che le cancellino fisicamente SUBITO, almeno.


----------



## Tubarao (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> scusa intendevo cose tipo i post....quelli sparciscono tutti, non importa se altri utenmti li hanno cancellati.....
> se tu ti cancelli, quelli vengono appresso a te (i post)....
> qui invece no....a me sembra una forzatura.....


Quella è una peculiarità di FB, ma come dice Sbri, sono gli altri che non li vedono più, ma quelli rimangono sempre, o almeno per un determinato periodo di tempo.

In tutti i forum ai quali sono stato iscritto, invece, quando un utente si cancella, quello che ha scritto rimane comunque patrimonio del forum e della discussione e quindi visibile. Sai che casino che sarebbero i thread altrimenti.


----------



## Tubarao (13 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io sto a sud-est, me la passate?



Tu sei cittadina del mondo  E quindi anche di Orte


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io so che anche le foto postate sono di proprietà di FB una volta pubblicate. Non le fanno più vedere... ma non credo che le cancellino fisicamente SUBITO, almeno.


si subito invece.....
che poi restino a facebook etc etc credo di si, ma ne io ne altri le potranno mai piu vedere.....a meno che io non mi ri-collego....
bo....a me scoccia un po sta cosa...nel senso....il giorno che mi voglio cancellare perche mai tutto quello che ho fatto deve restare pubblico?
il problema e' che non e' solo pubblico qui, rest in rete......
fai una prova....prova a scrivere su google la tua firma.....esci fuori pure te qui a tradinet.....e' troppo pubblico cosi....


----------



## Tubarao (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> si subito invece.....
> che poi restino a facebook etc etc credo di si, ma ne io ne altri le potranno mai piu vedere.....a meno che io non mi ri-collego....
> bo....a me scoccia un po sta cosa...nel senso....il giorno che mi voglio cancellare perche mai tutto quello che ho fatto deve restare pubblico?
> *il problema e' che non e' solo pubblico qui, rest in rete......
> fai una prova....prova a scrivere su google la tua firma.....esci fuori pure te qui a tradinet.....e' troppo pubblico cosi....*


Mi chiedo quanti l'abbiano letto effettivamente quando si sono iscritti.

http://www.tradimento.net/regolamento/Tradimento.net.pdf


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mi chiedo quanti l'abbiano letto effettivamente quando si sono iscritti.
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/regolamento/Tradimento.net.pdf


io gli ho dato un occhio si, ma non ho letto nulla che riguardasse la cancellazione......
colpa mia lo so.....pero'....


----------



## lothar57 (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> si subito invece.....
> che poi restino a facebook etc etc credo di si, ma ne io ne altri le potranno mai piu vedere.....a meno che io non mi ri-collego....
> bo....a me scoccia un po sta cosa...nel senso....il giorno che mi voglio cancellare perche mai tutto quello che ho fatto deve restare pubblico?
> il problema e' che non e' solo pubblico qui, rest in rete......
> fai una prova....prova a scrivere su google la tua firma.....esci fuori pure te qui a tradinet.....e' troppo pubblico cosi....



cavolo...purtroppo e'vero.brutto affare.....e'molto pericoloso.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> maremma maiala come sei cattivo.....manco se la fila piu farfalla


Questo lo dico tu


----------



## Nocciola (13 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> se gli vieti di scrivere me ne vado pure io :ar:


E pure io


----------



## Tubarao (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io gli ho dato un occhio si, ma non ho letto nulla che riguardasse la cancellazione......
> colpa mia lo so.....pero'....


Ti faccio un piccolo esempio:

Uno s'iscrive e comincia a scrivere facendo in modo che qualche altro iscritto venga a sapere che è cornuto, magari facendo nomi e cognomi.

L'altro legge e scopre che è cornuto.

Nel frattempo il primo si cancella e spariscono tutti i suoi post.

Ma ormai l'altro ha saputo.

Vanno in causa.

Chi lo prende in culo è lo staff di Tradimento.net che non ha ottemperato ad obblighi di legge, come quelli della persistenza dei dati tipo come fanno le compagnie telefoniche. (poi qualcuno più esperto di me in materia te lo spiegherà meglio).


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Febbraio 2014)

Di che si parla qui?


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2014)

di soldi


----------



## Tubarao (13 Febbraio 2014)

e regolamenti.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> di soldi





Tubarao ha detto:


> e regolamenti.



Bell'accoppiata


----------



## Tubarao (13 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bell'accoppiata


Soldi e reglamenti o Perplesso e Tubarao ?


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ti faccio un piccolo esempio:
> 
> Uno s'iscrive e comincia a scrivere facendo in modo che qualche altro iscritto venga a sapere che è cornuto, magari facendo nomi e cognomi.
> 
> ...


Lo so lo so....pero visto l argomento trattato credo che dovrebbe esserci una maggiore protezione. Poi non so magari sono solo paranoie mie e nessuno qui è mai stato sgamato. Io non devo essere sgamata nel senso che non tradisco o ho tradito....pero so che basta poco....
Poi per carita non sarebbe giusto cancellare I post della gente ma quanto meno proteggere da fuori....cioè non stiamo giocando a risiko....magati per tradinet poi diventa un probelma di corte cause e bal bla bla....per gli utenti c e ' il rischio di essere sputtanati


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Quindi chi avrà accesso ai dati?


Quindi ti associ pure tu ?alco:


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

Ok...scusa tuba una cosa....va bene che le cose devono restare per I motivi da te citati. Ma su richiesta dell utente puoi cancellare se tu valutando capisci che è solo per privacy o rischio di essere scoperti? Se invece ti rendi conto che c e ' altro sotto come l esempio da te fatto allora no.


----------



## Tubarao (13 Febbraio 2014)

Ma da sempre la missione di un sito è quella di farsi trovare mai il contrario.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma da sempre la missione di un sito è quella di farsi trovare mai il contrario.


Io jo visto forum dove se non eri iscritto l unica cosa che potevi leggere era la descrizione del forum e si cosa trattasse. Basta. Cioe pensa cosi...ti facio un esempio....prendo nomi a caso....rosa ha l amanye....scrive qui il marito nn lo sa....
L amico del marito si rosa si fa un giro su Internet per cazzi suoi e finisce qui...non si iscrive.....legge solo e ricobosce rosa. ...lo dice al marito...è fottuta.


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Io jo visto forum dove se non eri iscritto l unica cosa che potevi leggere era la descrizione del forum e si cosa trattasse. Basta. Cioe pensa cosi...ti facio un esempio....prendo nomi a caso....rosa ha l amanye....scrive qui il marito nn lo sa....
> L amico del marito si rosa si fa un giro su Internet per cazzi suoi e finisce qui...non si iscrive.....legge solo e ricobosce rosa. ...lo dice al marito...è fottuta.


allora dovremmo proprio chiudere Tradinet.   si sa che scrivere qui le proprie storie comporta una percentuale di rischio.

Ma perchè accada quello che tu paventi,uno dovrebbe essere beccato a 3d caldo.

perchè quasi nessuno si va a leggere le pagine successive alla prima,specialmente uno che ha poca pratica di fora.

Quindi il rischio reale che succeda una cosa come quella da te portata ad esempio è oggettivamente bassissimo.

Peraltro Tubarao mi correggerà se mi sbaglio,ma è possibile cancellare il proprio 3d.....quindi se proprio vuoi,il racconto della TUA storia può sparire


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Febbraio 2014)

U





miss acacia ha detto:


> Io jo visto forum dove se non eri iscritto l unica cosa che potevi leggere era la descrizione del forum e si cosa trattasse. Basta. Cioe pensa cosi...ti facio un esempio....prendo nomi a caso....rosa ha l amanye....scrive qui il marito nn lo sa....
> L amico del marito si rosa si fa un giro su Internet per cazzi suoi e finisce qui...non si iscrive.....legge solo e ricobosce rosa. ...lo dice al marito...è fottuta.



È un forum pubblico. Tutto quello che si scrive fuori dal privee e da amore e sesso è leggibile da chiunque.

È cosí che la gente lo trova, legge, decide di scriverci...

non farti prendere da paranoie  la gente sa che quel che scrive è visibile


----------



## Nocciola (13 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Soldi e reglamenti o Perplesso e Tubarao ?


Entrambe


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora dovremmo proprio chiudere Tradinet.   si sa che scrivere qui le proprie storie comporta una percentuale di rischio.
> 
> Ma perchè accada quello che tu paventi,uno dovrebbe essere beccato a 3d caldo.
> 
> ...



È possibile cancellare il proprio 3d se te lo rubinNo -quindi puoi chiedere un piacere ai tuoi amici - o chiedendo al webmaster, sí.
in casi particolari quib ha cancellato 3d ma alla fine se ogni utente quando se ne va cancellasse i propri 3d... È lo stesso discorso di prima... I 3d SONO il forum.

ribadisco che non voglio poteri o voti, ma esprimo il mio parere: stiamo prendendo il forum perchè ci stiamo bene, teniamocelo cosí come è.
sempre parere personale: verissimo che in 20 ci sbraneremmo.
perplesso ci mette la faccia, tuba e non so chi tempo ed energie.
mi sembrerebbe giusto non rompergli eccessivamente le scatole


----------



## lunaiena (13 Febbraio 2014)

Non ho letto tutto ...
ma già ci sono minacce( finte , scherzose ) di chi potrà scrivere o chi no?


non mi piacciono ste cose ...
siamo tutti uguali:
Belli , brutti , simpatici ,antipatici , bianchi , neri, traditi , traditori...

Io sono per il forum così come dove tutti hanno 
accesso e dove tutti possono scrivere liberamente 
Non mi sembrava di fosse parlato di cambiamenti ...se non di gestione...

se ho ho letto male scusate...


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutto ...
> ma già ci sono minacce( finte , scherzose ) di chi potrà scrivere o chi no?
> 
> 
> ...



Quoto


----------



## Fantastica (13 Febbraio 2014)

Così come è. 
Deve restare così come è.​ Questa la ragione per cui lo compriamo. Punto.


----------



## lunaiena (13 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Così come è.
> Deve restare così come è.​ Questa la ragione per cui lo compriamo. Punto.


quoto :smile:


----------



## Fantastica (13 Febbraio 2014)

Però il distributore ad minchiam di rossi... mmmm che tentazione di sgamo...


----------



## Nocciola (13 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutto ...
> ma già ci sono minacce( finte , scherzose ) di chi potrà scrivere o chi no?
> 
> 
> ...


Lunaiena qyella che hai letto era una battuta tra Perplesso e Lui una delle tante con cui si punzecchiano per me, tanto che sono più credibili 
Credo anch'io che il forum vada benissimo così, non avrebbe senso cambiare nulla e non credo sia nelle intenzioni di nessuno farlo...o almeno spero


----------



## Tebe (13 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> no caro il mio microdotato di ambo le teste......qui al solito 6 tu che non capisci.
> 
> 6 tu che dovrai pagare quota tripla perchè ti si consenta ancora di scrivere su tradinet.....


Ma anche quadrupla se è per quello.


Battuta ovviamente


----------



## Nocciola (13 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Però il distributore ad minchiam di rossi... mmmm che tentazione di sgamo...


L'ho pensato anch'io. Ma mi sa che non è solo. Ho preso 3 rossi per lo stesso intervento che era un quoto


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'ho pensato anch'io. Ma mi sa che non è solo. Ho preso 3 rossi per lo stesso intervento che era un quoto


Rosso mio!


hahahahaha stasera vi frego tutti!


----------



## lunaiena (13 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lunaiena qyella che hai letto era una battuta tra Perplesso e Lui una delle tante con cui si punzecchiano per me, tanto che sono più credibili
> Credo anch'io che il forum vada benissimo così, non avrebbe senso cambiare nulla e non credo sia nelle intenzioni di nessuno farlo...o almeno spero


ma infatti l'ho scritta finta e scherzosa...

Ho preso spunto solo per dire che a me va bene così com'è ...


----------



## Minerva (13 Febbraio 2014)

come si cambia la mail?


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> come si cambia la mail?


Impostazioni (in alto a destra) -----> Modifica profilo (a sinistra)--------->modifica mail (in alto)


----------



## Minerva (13 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Impostazioni (in alto a destra) -----> Modifica profilo (a sinistra)--------->modifica mail (in alto)


grazie


----------



## lolapal (13 Febbraio 2014)

*my two cents*

Io sono qui da poco tempo; insieme a marietto e feather, siamo quelli arrivati per ultimi che ci mettono la quota, mi pare...

Sono convinta che tutti siamo d'accordo a mantenere il forum così com'è, inclusi anche quegli utenti che si sono dati da fare sia per non far passare di mano a sconosciuti il forum, che non farlo chiudere.
Ognuno, quando si è iscritto, si è comunque fidato di Quibb e non mi sembra, da quello che ho letto in questi mesi, che Tubarao, Perplesso e Rabarbaro, siano delle persone di cui non fidarsi nella realtà. Quando mi sono iscritta, ho dato per scontato che Quibb (che allora neanche sapevo che era Quibb), non avrebbe dato i miei dati a nessuno, inclusi altri utenti del forum.

Tra l'altro, i tre citati sono utenti assidui, che conoscono bene le dinamiche di questo forum e, scenette da cabaret a parte, sono convinta che non si comporteranno mai scorrettamente con nessuno. Come sono convinta che, in questo frangente, i "vecchi dissapori forumistici" dovrebbero essere messi da parte.

Mi sembra che stiamo tutti cercando di tenerci una cosa, benché virtuale, che ci piace.

Sarò una persona reale quando metterò la mia quota. Una volta messa la quota, io tornerò Lolapal...


----------



## Nocciola (13 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> ma infatti l'ho scritta finta e scherzosa...
> 
> Ho preso spunto solo per dire che a me va bene così com'è ...


Scusami sono stravolta e non ho colto..


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tuba perchè non banniamo tutti quelli da bologna in su?





Tubarao ha detto:


> Io abbasserei addirittura la quota a Orte


:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::bleble::ira::fumo::sad::ti-investo:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Io sono qui da poco tempo; insieme a marietto e feather, siamo quelli arrivati per ultimi che ci mettono la quota, mi pare...
> 
> Sono convinta che tutti siamo d'accordo a mantenere il forum così com'è, inclusi anche quegli utenti che si sono dati da fare sia per non far passare di mano a sconosciuti il forum, che non farlo chiudere.
> Ognuno, quando si è iscritto, si è comunque fidato di Quibb e non mi sembra, da quello che ho letto in questi mesi, che Tubarao, Perplesso e Rabarbaro, siano delle persone di cui non fidarsi nella realtà. Quando mi sono iscritta, ho dato per scontato che Quibb (che allora neanche sapevo che era Quibb), non avrebbe dato i miei dati a nessuno, inclusi altri utenti del forum.
> ...


Ma tu quali dati hai fornito, il codice fiscale e l'indirizzo?


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

*madonna mia*

Esprimevo delle perplessita...nessuna proposta di cambiare nulla. ...state calmi


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Io sono qui da poco tempo; insieme a marietto e feather, siamo quelli arrivati per ultimi che ci mettono la quota, mi pare...
> 
> Sono convinta che tutti siamo d'accordo a mantenere il forum così com'è, inclusi anche quegli utenti che si sono dati da fare sia per non far passare di mano a sconosciuti il forum, che non farlo chiudere.
> Ognuno, quando si è iscritto, si è comunque fidato di Quibb e non mi sembra, da quello che ho letto in questi mesi, che *Tubarao, Perplesso e Rabarbaro*, siano delle persone di cui non fidarsi nella realtà. Quando mi sono iscritta, ho dato per scontato che Quibb (che allora neanche sapevo che era Quibb), non avrebbe dato i miei dati a nessuno, inclusi altri utenti del forum.
> ...



Perplesso e Rabarbaro non so... ma io di Tubarao non mi fiderei troppo se fossi in te


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Io sono qui da poco tempo; insieme a marietto e feather, siamo quelli arrivati per ultimi che ci mettono la quota, mi pare...
> 
> Sono convinta che tutti siamo d'accordo a mantenere il forum così com'è, inclusi anche quegli utenti che si sono dati da fare sia per non far passare di mano a sconosciuti il forum, che non farlo chiudere.
> Ognuno, quando si è iscritto, si è comunque fidato di Quibb e non mi sembra, da quello che ho letto in questi mesi, che Tubarao, Perplesso e Rabarbaro, siano delle persone di cui non fidarsi nella realtà. Quando mi sono iscritta, ho dato per scontato che Quibb (che allora neanche sapevo che era Quibb), non avrebbe dato i miei dati a nessuno, inclusi altri utenti del forum.
> ...


quotissimo ...cacchio ma la firma con cit, di perpli quando l'ha scritta sta cosa stratosferica !!!1:bacio:


----------



## Flavia (13 Febbraio 2014)

buona sera
qualcuno gentilmente
mi può fare un breve riassunto
dell'evoluzione degli eventi?
purtroppo non ho tempo 
di leggere tutto


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> grazie


figurati! :smile:


----------



## Minerva (13 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> figurati! :smile:


sono così ingenua che avevo la password dello studio


----------



## lolapal (13 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu quali dati hai fornito, il codice fiscale e l'indirizzo?


Sì. E anche il numero di telefono... 



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Perplesso e Rabarbaro non so... ma io di Tubarao non mi fiderei troppo se fossi in te


Ogni tanto si può correre un rischio... :smile:



Fiammetta ha detto:


> quotissimo ...cacchio ma la firma con cit, di perpli quando l'ha scritta sta cosa stratosferica !!!1:bacio:


:bacio:
Nel 3d di Gatta80... si vede che in quel momento era particolarmente ispirato...


----------



## Minerva (13 Febbraio 2014)

mi auguro che il sistema demenziale sarà eliminato


----------



## Buscopann (13 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi auguro che il sistema demenziale sarà eliminato


Basterebbe mettere nome e cognome a chi ti dà le reputazioni e fare in modo che il sistema possa essere controllato dal o dai master.
I furbetti verrebbero sgamati subito

Buscopann


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi auguro che il sistema demenziale sarà eliminato





Buscopann ha detto:


> Basterebbe mettere nome e cognome a chi ti dà le reputazioni e fare in modo che il sistema possa essere controllato dal o dai master.
> I furbetti verrebbero sgamati subito
> 
> Buscopann


Certo.

E con queste premesse, Perplesso, il Tubo, chiunque abbia dato la disponibilità a metterci del tempo, se ne scappano a gambe levate 

A parte che il sito è tranquillamente godibile così come è.
Anche chi i rossi-verdi li depreca, si adatta benissimo ignorando questo sistema e limitandosi a infastidirsi a intervalli. E criticando quando gli pare.

Direi, sul serio, di tenerci il sito così come è, che funziona, e di non caricare di troppa roba chi mette il suo tempo. 

Insomma, diamine, che volete dare subito ragione a Joey Blow che dice che ci scanneremo? No, sul serio?

:smile:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Febbraio 2014)

*Buonasera*

L'esimio professor perplesso mi perdonerà se arrivo solo ora  Dove bisogna firmare?


----------



## Minerva (13 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Certo.
> 
> E con queste premesse, Perplesso, il Tubo, chiunque abbia dato la disponibilità a metterci del tempo, se ne scappano a gambe levate
> 
> ...


per carità.
nel caso direi che non tocchi a loro scappare


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Disponibili a versare una quota per l'acquisto del sito:
> 1) Rabarbaro
> 2) Tuba
> 3) Fantastica
> ...





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> L'esimio professor perplesso mi perdonerà se arrivo solo ora  Dove bisogna firmare?


Qui.


----------



## lolapal (13 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Certo.
> 
> E con queste premesse, Perplesso, il Tubo, chiunque abbia dato la disponibilità a metterci del tempo, se ne scappano a gambe levate
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo. :smile:


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> per carità.
> nel caso direi che non tocchi a loro scappare



Mi dispiacerebbe discretamente non leggerti più e non sapere più dove incrociare i tuoi scritti.


----------



## marietto (13 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Certo.
> 
> E con queste premesse, Perplesso, il Tubo, chiunque abbia dato la disponibilità a metterci del tempo, se ne scappano a gambe levate
> 
> ...


quoto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Disponibili a versare una quota per l'acquisto del sito:
> 1) Rabarbaro
> 2) Tuba
> 3) Fantastica
> ...


Grazie Nau


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Certo.
> 
> E con queste premesse, Perplesso, il Tubo, chiunque abbia dato la disponibilità a metterci del tempo, se ne scappano a gambe levate
> 
> ...


Io ti farei una statua, ti farei...


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Io ti fare una statua, ti farei...


Puoi farmi con il pancino appena un poco più piatto? Appena appena. Grazie.


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Puoi farmi con il pancino appena un poco più piatto? Appena appena. Grazie.


 ogni tuo desiderio è ordine


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2014)

*gente tranquilli*

Io non ho intenzione di modificare nulla in Tradinet.   e penso che Tubarao sia d'accordo.

Lo voglio tenere così com'è.  salvo che la comunità abbia idee diverse,,ma non mi pare.

quindi,non fatevi film in testa


----------



## Minerva (13 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Io non ho intenzione di modificare nulla in Tradinet.   e penso che Tubarao sia d'accordo.
> 
> Lo voglio tenere così com'è.  salvo che la comunità abbia idee diverse,,ma non mi pare.
> 
> *quindi,non fatevi film in testa*


ma non vi preoccupate e andate in pace.


----------



## Tubarao (13 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Io non ho intenzione di modificare nulla in Tradinet.   e penso che Tubarao sia d'accordo.
> 
> Lo voglio tenere così com'è.  salvo che la comunità abbia idee diverse,,ma non mi pare.
> 
> quindi,non fatevi film in testa


Esatto 

Anche perchè, e credo pure feather sia dello stesso avviso, un lavoro che già mi porta via tanto tempo per fortuna ce l'ho. Ho dato la mia disponibilità per la voglia di non veder svanire questo posto o farlo diventare qualcosa che non è. Ma meno ci si mette le mani.....meglio è


----------



## feather (14 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Esatto
> 
> Anche perchè, e credo pure feather sia dello stesso avviso, un lavoro che già mi porta via tanto tempo per fortuna ce l'ho. Ho dato la mia disponibilità per la voglia di non veder svanire questo posto o farlo diventare qualcosa che non è. Ma meno ci si mette le mani.....meglio è


Concordo. Io poi di tempo ne ho veramente pochissimo. Oltre a vivere con 7 ore di differenza. 
Ho dato la disponibilità anch'io per non vedere sparire questo posto. O per evitare, appunto, che venga snaturato da un propietario sconosciuto.


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Concordo. Io poi di tempo ne ho veramente pochissimo. Oltre a vivere con 7 ore di differenza.
> Ho dato la disponibilità anch'io per non vedere sparire questo posto. O per evitare, appunto, che venga snaturato da un propietario sconosciuto.



Feather, ma dove vivi tu, se posso chiedere?


----------



## Tebe (14 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Certo.
> 
> E con queste premesse, Perplesso, il Tubo, chiunque abbia dato la disponibilità a metterci del tempo, se ne scappano a gambe levate
> 
> ...


Quoto. Il sito va bene così.
 Rossi e verdi compresi.

Che tedio con sta rottura di coglioni delle reputazioni si reputazioni no.


----------



## Lui (14 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> maremma maiala come sei cattivo.....manco se la fila piu farfalla


cosa te lo fa pensare? 

Sciocca!


----------



## Minerva (14 Febbraio 2014)

sì ,che tedio.
ho semplicemente espresso un'opinione e tutta una serie di maestrini viene  a redarguirmi e a bombardarmi con questi sciocchi punti da scuola elementare.
vi risulta che abbia dato tanta noia qui dentro?
più che scrivere quello che penso, che credo sia legittimo , non ho fatto
ma pensa te.tuttiperfettini deimiei stivali.ho già nostalgia del crucco


----------



## lothar57 (14 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì ,che tedio.
> ho semplicemente espresso un'opinione e tutta una serie di maestrini viene  a redarguirmi e a bombardarmi con questi sciocchi punti da scuola elementare.
> vi risulta che abbia dato tanta noia qui dentro?
> più che scrivere quello che penso, che credo sia legittimo , non ho fatto
> ma pensa te.tuttiperfettini deimiei stivali.ho già nostalgia del crucco



assolutamente no.Coraggio Mini,non ti curar di loro.


----------



## Minerva (14 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Esatto
> 
> Anche perchè, e credo pure feather sia dello stesso avviso, un lavoro che già mi porta via tanto tempo per fortuna ce l'ho. Ho dato la mia disponibilità per la voglia di non veder svanire questo posto o farlo diventare qualcosa che non è. Ma meno ci si mette le mani.....meglio è


è chiaro che quello che apporta lavoro viene a pesare su chi si è preso la responsabilità.
mi riferivo a qualcosa che potesse fare quib prima di lasciarci essendo una sua creatura.
ma per carità...si è aperto il cielo
dio non voglia che non si possa più scrivere verde mio! 
che peccato non posso dartelo!


----------



## Minerva (14 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quoto. Il sito va bene così.
> Rossi e verdi compresi.
> 
> Che tedio con sta rottura di coglioni delle reputazioni si reputazioni no.


inseriscile nel tuo blog di nudo.





menerveo due la vendetta


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> è chiaro che quello che apporta lavoro viene a pesare su chi si è preso la responsabilità.
> mi riferivo a qualcosa che potesse fare quib prima di lasciarci essendo una sua creatura.
> ma per carità...si è aperto il cielo
> dio non voglia che non si possa più scrivere verde mio!
> che peccato non posso dartelo!


Min sai che concordo con te. Il verde mio o rosso mio per quel che mi riguarda è un modo come un altro per non usare l'anonimato.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì ,che tedio.
> ho semplicemente espresso un'opinione e tutta una serie di maestrini viene a redarguirmi e a bombardarmi con questi sciocchi punti da scuola elementare.
> vi risulta che abbia dato tanta noia qui dentro?
> più che scrivere quello che penso, che credo sia legittimo , non ho fatto
> ma pensa te.tuttiperfettini deimiei stivali.ho già nostalgia del crucco


Il punto è che, a meno non moderassi tu stessa (cosa di cui inevitabilmente ti romperesti comunque le palle tu dopo due nano secondi) non tiva bene un cazzo. Non è cosa è meglio: non ti va bene nulla. Non ti andava bene il crucco, non ti vanno bene i rossi ed i verdi anonimi, non ti va bene un admin che sceglie inevitabilmente quello che non vorresti tu e così via. Quindi sì, rompi le palle a prescindere. Buon S. Valentino.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quoto. Il sito va bene così.
> Rossi e verdi compresi.
> 
> Che tedio con sta rottura di coglioni delle reputazioni si reputazioni no.


Quoto


----------



## Minerva (14 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quoto


rottura di che genere , hai avuto il disagio di leggere?
è terribile


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> rottura di che genere , hai avuto il disagio di leggere?
> è terribile


Mi sono già espressa in materia: trovo fanciullesca questa continua dichiarazione dei rossi /verdi presi.
In generale. 
L'unico disagio che ho avuto qui è stato leggere i cazzi miei dichiarati da personaggi inqualificabili di cui mi sono purtroppo fidata.
Mea culpa


----------



## Minerva (14 Febbraio 2014)

beh...in fondo sono un po' una fanciullina:singleeye:





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mi sono già espressa in materia: trovo *fanciullesca *questa continua dichiarazione dei rossi /verdi presi.
> In generale.
> L'unico disagio che ho avuto qui è stato leggere i cazzi miei dichiarati da personaggi inqualificabili di cui mi sono purtroppo fidata.
> Mea culpa


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mi sono già espressa in materia: trovo fanciullesca questa continua dichiarazione dei rossi /verdi presi.
> In generale.
> L'unico disagio che ho avuto qui è stato leggere i cazzi miei dichiarati da personaggi inqualificabili di cui mi sono purtroppo fidata.
> Mea culpa


Ma anche "verde mio, verde MIO, VERDE MIO" che pare primavera. Al limite se proprio uno vuole che dichiari i rossi. O meglio ancora un cazzo niente, come detto.


----------



## Lui (14 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> beh...in fondo sono un po' una fanciullina:singleeye:


Si ma ... molto in fondo.


----------



## Minerva (14 Febbraio 2014)

sai, in fondo tu bilanci il mio mugugno perché sei sempre positivo e propositivo.


Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma anche "verde mio, verde MIO, VERDE MIO" che pare primavera. Al limite se proprio uno vuole che dichiari i rossi. O meglio ancora un cazzo niente, come detto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Febbraio 2014)

*Tipo ieri*

che c'era un rubinatore impazzito, a quanto ho capito. ma quanta  soddisfazione gli avete dato ( parlo di chi l'ha dichiarato, non si senta tratto in causa chi non c'entra per carità) continuando a sottolineare che avete preso i rossi? Ha talmente goduto che lo rifarà di nuovo


----------



## Caciottina (14 Febbraio 2014)

Ma vi state facendo un film di quelli clamorosi.....quoto non cambiamo restiamo cosi...ohhh....ma chi ha parlato di cambiare.....???
Siete folli e mettete a disagio chi esprime delle perplessita. Seriamente.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ma vi state facendo un film di quelli clamorosi.....quoto non cambiamo restiamo cosi...ohhh....ma chi ha parlato di cambiare.....???
> Siete folli e mettete a disagio chi esprime delle perplessita. Seriamente.


Tesoro bello, ho letto da qualche parte che non ti senti calcolata come stagista 
Ho tanto da lavorare, oggi un po' meno. Ma ti leggo sempre.


----------



## Buscopann (14 Febbraio 2014)

Ogni volta che scrive Minerva compare Joey Blowjob.
Minni, ma che gli hai fatto? Lo hai reso come il cane di Pavlov. Quello sentiva la campana e sbavava. Lui legge il tuo nick e gli parono le dita sulla tastiera anche se sta ar cesso.
Voglio fare un esperimento...

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (14 Febbraio 2014)

*MINERVA!!!
*​


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Tesoro bello, ho letto da qualche parte che *non ti senti calcolata come stagista *
> Ho tanto da lavorare, oggi un po' meno. Ma ti leggo sempre.


Strano.


----------



## Buscopann (14 Febbraio 2014)

HO GRIDATO MINERVA E IL MESSAGGIO DOPO E' IL SUO! FUNZIONAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Strano.


Ma lo sai che questa ragazza mi ricordo tanto me a vent'anni? 
Nell'emotività intendo


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma lo sai che questa ragazza mi ricordo tanto me a vent'anni?
> Nell'emotività intendo


A vent'anni eri completamente fusa di cervello?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A vent'anni eri completamente fusa di cervello?


Parlo della parte emotiva.
Tutto mi colpiva, tutto mi feriva. Avevo meno mezzi di lei per esternarlo.
E probabilmente un ambiente familiare che mi ha tra-tenuta. Ma ero sempre pronta all'esplosione.
Per questo dico che l'età serve. Sere a razionalizzare, a discernere, a selezionare le cose da cui farsi colpire e quelle da rimbalzare. E servirà anche a lei.


----------



## lolapal (14 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> che c'era un rubinatore impazzito, a quanto ho capito. ma quanta  soddisfazione gli avete dato ( parlo di chi l'ha dichiarato, non si senta tratto in causa chi non c'entra per carità) continuando a sottolineare che avete preso i rossi? Ha talmente goduto che lo rifarà di nuovo


Sono d'accordo. I rossi random li prendiamo un po' tutti... ma chi se ne...
Penso che alla fine è un buon sistema, che non deve impedire a nessuno di dire come la pensa, basta usare le regole di buon senso e civiltà che dovrebbero essere scontate, per me.
In sette mesi ho dato due rossi, ma non perché l'utente aveva un'opinione diversa dalla mia, ma per la violenza del messaggio scritto in sé... io ci tengo molto alle parole scritte...


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Parlo della parte emotiva.
> Tutto mi colpiva, tutto mi feriva. Avevo meno mezzi di lei per esternarlo.
> E probabilmente un ambiente familiare che mi ha tra-tenuta. Ma ero sempre pronta all'esplosione.
> Per questo dico che l'età serve. Sere a razionalizzare, a discernere, a selezionare le cose da cui farsi colpire e quelle da rimbalzare. E servirà anche a lei.


A parte che un po' sei così pure adesso (...), il punto è che quando dico "fusa di cervello" intendo, un po' coloritamente, non che una non è in grado di ragionare ma che sovente sragiona proprio per la eccessiva emotività.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. I rossi random li prendiamo un po' tutti... ma chi se ne...
> Penso che alla fine è un buon sistema, che non deve impedire a nessuno di dire come la pensa, basta usare le regole di buon senso e civiltà che dovrebbero essere scontate, per me.
> In sette mesi ho dato due rossi, ma non perché l'utente aveva un'opinione diversa dalla mia, ma per la violenza del messaggio scritto in sé... io ci tengo molto alle parole scritte...


A moi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Febbraio 2014)

*vorrei invitarvi alla calma*

allora: le password vengono memorizzate criptate ovunque.
Da nessuna parte vengono scritte in chiaro.
Voi scrivete 'pippo' e viene registrato 'jggfmsxyXbctgenvd'
Questo significa che per sapere le vostre password bisogna chiedere l'intervento del Mossad perchè la maggior parte degli algoritmi di criptazione li hanno scritti gli israeliani.
Comunque... dalla password del sito non si risale alla password dell'account della mail in automatico.
Da una casella di mail non si risale ad un'altra.
Ed infine... Tuba non ha letto il manuale dell'IT for dummies, è un professionista.
E dato che la gestione del sito comprensiva della gestione dell'unico dato 'personale' che abbiamo registrato è per chi si è preso la briga di metterci la faccia, solo un lavoro che non ha ritorno, Tuba e Perplesso hanno solo interesse a garantirCI la massima sicurezza.
Scrivo questo perchè ho la sensazione, non solo leggendo qui, che viaggino timori infondati.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ogni volta che scrive Minerva compare Joey Blowjob.
> Minni, ma che gli hai fatto? Lo hai reso come il cane di Pavlov. Quello sentiva la campana e sbavava. Lui legge il tuo nick e gli parono le dita sulla tastiera anche se sta ar cesso.
> Voglio fare un esperimento...
> 
> Buscopann



Già scritto io secoli fa....


----------



## Ultimo (14 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il punto è che, a meno non moderassi tu stessa (cosa di cui inevitabilmente ti romperesti comunque le palle tu dopo due nano secondi) non tiva bene un cazzo. Non è cosa è meglio: non ti va bene nulla. Non ti andava bene il crucco, non ti vanno bene i rossi ed i verdi anonimi, non ti va bene un admin che sceglie inevitabilmente quello che non vorresti tu e così via. Quindi sì, rompi le palle a prescindere. Buon S. Valentino.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma anche "verde mio, verde MIO, VERDE MIO" che pare primavera. Al limite se proprio uno vuole che dichiari i rossi. O meglio ancora un cazzo niente, come detto.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Strano.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> A vent'anni eri completamente fusa di cervello?





Joey Blow ha detto:


> A parte che un po' sei così pure adesso (...), il punto è che quando dico "fusa di cervello" intendo, un po' coloritamente, non che una non è in grado di ragionare ma che sovente sragiona proprio per la eccessiva emotività.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> A moi?



Wuau! menomale che ti ho letto, senza le tue questo posto non sarebbe lo stesso.


----------



## Lui (14 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Wuau! menomale che ti ho letto, senza le tue questo posto non sarebbe lo stesso.


pari 'n cani cerniecu: sempre a caccia di preda. 


ahahahahah.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> pari 'n cani cerniecu: sempre a caccia di preda.
> 
> 
> ahahahahah.



:rofl::rofl::rofl::sbatti: :up: ci rugnu na taliata all'avutru treddì? chiddici? u fazzu? mu passu stu tempu o no?


----------



## perplesso (14 Febbraio 2014)

*Grazie*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> allora: le password vengono memorizzate criptate ovunque.
> Da nessuna parte vengono scritte in chiaro.
> Voi scrivete 'pippo' e viene registrato 'jggfmsxyXbctgenvd'
> Questo significa che per sapere le vostre password bisogna chiedere l'intervento del Mossad perchè la maggior parte degli algoritmi di criptazione li hanno scritti gli israeliani.
> ...


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> allora: le password vengono memorizzate criptate ovunque.
> Da nessuna parte vengono scritte in chiaro.
> Voi scrivete 'pippo' e viene registrato 'jggfmsxyXbctgenvd'
> Questo significa che per sapere le vostre password bisogna chiedere l'intervento del Mossad perchè la maggior parte degli algoritmi di criptazione li hanno scritti gli israeliani.
> ...


In effetti sono tutto un brivido da un po', ma forse sarà la febbre.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In effetti sono tutto un brivido da un po', ma forse sarà la febbre.


tutte scuse per ricorrere al termometro, sappiamo.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tutte scuse per ricorrere al termometro, sappiamo.


Ed è sempre come la prima volta, cara amica.


----------



## lolapal (14 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> allora: le password vengono memorizzate criptate ovunque.
> Da nessuna parte vengono scritte in chiaro.
> Voi scrivete 'pippo' e viene registrato 'jggfmsxyXbctgenvd'
> Questo significa che per sapere le vostre password bisogna chiedere l'intervento del Mossad perchè la maggior parte degli algoritmi di criptazione li hanno scritti gli israeliani.
> ...


Grazie Sbri! Spiegazioni esaustive... e sul neretto concordo! :up: 

:smile:


----------



## lolapal (14 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A moi?


:nclpf:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A parte che un po' sei così pure adesso (...), il punto è che quando dico "fusa di cervello" intendo, un po' coloritamente, non che una non è in grado di ragionare ma che sovente sragiona proprio per la eccessiva emotività.


Ma certo che sono così pure adesso: solo che a vent'anni esplodevo, ora in molte occasioni ( non in tutte) prendo le contromisure in tempo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. I rossi random li prendiamo un po' tutti... ma chi se ne...
> Penso che alla fine è un buon sistema, che non deve impedire a nessuno di dire come la pensa, basta usare le regole di buon senso e civiltà che dovrebbero essere scontate, per me.
> In sette mesi ho dato due rossi, ma non perché l'utente aveva un'opinione diversa dalla mia, ma per la violenza del messaggio scritto in sé... io ci tengo molto alle parole scritte...


Ecco lolapal, hai esattamente capito tutto.
Cazzo me ne frega di quanto rossi hai dato?


----------



## Leda (14 Febbraio 2014)

*Muoio*



Minerva ha detto:


> inseriscile nel tuo blog di nudo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma certo che sono così pure adesso: solo che a vent'anni esplodevo, ora in molte occasioni ( non in tutte) prendo le contromisure in tempo.


Il punto però non è tanto evitare di esplodere (o andare in crisi di pianto, o trasecolare o quello che è) ma arrivare a discernere quando ha senso, eventualmente, e quando non ne ha affatto.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il punto però non è tanto evitare di esplodere (o andare in crisi di pianto, o trasecolare o quello che è) ma arrivare a discernere quando ha senso, eventualmente, e quando non ne ha affatto.


oh yes ! e con me che sono demente derelitto e bla bla bla ne vale sempre la pena. arripigliati cretino! madòò quanto sei scemo. Ma non hai un cazzo da fare durante le 24 ore?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Febbraio 2014)

Pagine e pagine e pagine e pagine.... per arrivare fino ad ora e dire... ma devi sapere come quando e perchè.... e poi sbiella con persone come me? come meee? aòò come me!! e sappiamo tutti cosa il prezzomolino pensa di me. sei veramente una maschera. mi stai quasi quasi facendo pena devi credermi, mi sta passando pure la voglia di fartelo notare.


----------



## lolapal (14 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ecco lolapal, hai esattamente capito tutto.
> Cazzo me ne frega di quanto rossi hai dato?


Appunto...


----------



## zanna (14 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Pagine e pagine e pagine e pagine.... per arrivare fino ad ora e dire... ma devi sapere come quando e perchè.... e poi sbiella con persone come me? come meee? aòò come me!! e sappiamo tutti cosa il prezzomolino pensa di me. sei veramente una maschera. mi stai quasi quasi facendo pena devi credermi, mi sta passando pure la voglia di fartelo notare.


:tv:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> oh yes ! e con me che sono demente derelitto e bla bla bla ne vale sempre la pena. arripigliati cretino! madòò quanto sei scemo. Ma non hai un cazzo da fare durante le 24 ore?





Ultimo ha detto:


> Pagine e pagine e pagine e pagine.... per arrivare fino ad ora e dire... ma devi sapere come quando e perchè.... e poi sbiella con persone come me? come meee? aòò come me!! e sappiamo tutti cosa il prezzomolino pensa di me. sei veramente una maschera. mi stai quasi quasi facendo pena devi credermi, mi sta passando pure la voglia di fartelo notare.


Ma io effettivamente tendo a lasciarti perdere, in media. Se scrivo a qualcuno, però, che è inutile venirti dietro nelle tue insensatezze ci rimani male, ma non è colpa mia. Che posso farti se è così? Cioè, vuoi fare la raccolta dei miei post? Falla, divertiti. Mi vieni sotto perchè ti rode? Fai pure, ma non è che puoi dire pure che sono io a sbiellare con te, quand'è l'esatto contrario. Poi oh, continua, vai.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2014)

Ma insomma quante sterili e inutili polemiche.
Basta fare un tastino nel profilo no?

Esempio c'è tastino che dice mostra quando sei in linea e quando non lo sei...

Così che ci sia un tastino che permetta all'utente di scegliere se la sua reputazione è firmata o meno.
( non mi intendo di sti marchingegni) ma mi pare che questa implementazione potrebbe soddisfare tutti no?

Ah ma poi salta fuori la storia che chi vuole disapprovare prima disattiva la firma e poi disapprova...

Cito lunaiena...
Ma abbiamoooooooooooo....40 e passa anni....e ti aggrappi a dei verdi e dei rossi per misurare la tua autostima....

Insomma ok tutti hanno il diritto di dire quello che a loro pare...
Però dall'altra parte chiunque può disapprovare o approvare quello che uno posta no?

Poi tutti dicono
ho preso un rosso qui ho preso un rosso lì,

nessuno che salti fora a dire...ho preso un verde qui o un verde lì...

Ho prese un verde qui e non era proprio il caso....

Porca troia esempio io
Ho preso un verde sulla canzone di Cochi e Renato...dell'uselin della Comare...
Si vede che a qualcuno è piaciuto
c'è nel forum segretamente qualche fan appassionato di Cochi e Renato...

Oltre a me...
Che Renato è uno dei miei miti....esistenziali...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io effettivamente tendo a lasciarti perdere, in media. Se scrivo a qualcuno, però, che è inutile venirti dietro nelle tue insensatezze ci rimani male, ma non è colpa mia. Che posso farti se è così? Cioè, vuoi fare la raccolta dei miei post? Falla, divertiti. Mi vieni sotto perchè ti rode? Fai pure, ma non è che puoi dire pure che sono io a sbiellare con te, quand'è l'esatto contrario. Poi oh, continua, vai.



Bello de nonno.. stai a rispondermi, dico, lo noti evè? ( te lo dico che sei strano, ma strano strano) 

E comunque bello de nonno.... ho preso due treddì a casaccio, con l'opzione che non fossero troppo lunghi, 20 pagine? e cominciai a svirgolettarti tutti i post, il risultato si è visto. Tranquillo al momento mi fermo, ma magari tra 15 minuti prendo un altro post a casaccio e.. dadadadammmm! 

Ha ragione spider, ma che cazzo fai tutta la giornata?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io effettivamente tendo a lasciarti perdere, in media. Se scrivo a qualcuno, però, che è inutile venirti dietro nelle tue insensatezze ci rimani male, ma non è colpa mia. Che posso farti se è così? Cioè, vuoi fare la raccolta dei miei post? Falla, divertiti. Mi vieni sotto perchè ti rode? Fai pure, ma non è che puoi dire pure che sono io a sbiellare con te, quand'è l'esatto contrario. Poi oh, continua, vai.


Tu tendi a lasciar perdere?
Si
Sempre quelli che non ti danno corda....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bello de nonno.. stai a rispondermi, dico, lo noti evè? ( te lo dico che sei strano, ma strano strano)
> 
> E comunque bello de nonno.... ho preso due treddì a casaccio, con l'opzione che non fossero troppo lunghi, 20 pagine? e cominciai a svirgolettarti tutti i post, il risultato si è visto. Tranquillo al momento mi fermo, ma magari tra 15 minuti prendo un altro post a casaccio e.. dadadadammmm!
> 
> Ha ragione spider, ma che cazzo fai tutta la giornata?


Ehi tu bello di minchia...
Hai visto la canzone sex con marito siculo e medico e moglie putanon polentona?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (14 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ehi tu bello di minchia...
> Hai visto la canzone sex con marito siculo e medico e moglie putanon polentona?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Gran Visir aiutami....se arrivo a mani vuote stasera,che figura faccio???la tigre di sicuro mi ha comprato qualcosa..io al momento solo lo spumante di Lavis....


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Gran Visir aiutami....se arrivo a mani vuote stasera,che figura faccio???la tigre di sicuro mi ha comprato qualcosa..io al momento solo lo spumante di Lavis....


Senti io pensa...mi sono defilato perfino a pranzo perchè oggi veramente giornatona di lavoro...
Sto facendo un brak...che alle 17 riprendo...
Stamattina l'ho vista uscire di casa tirata come un putanon
Le ho detto dal mio divano dove giacevo dalle tre di stamattina
Auguri quadro antico
mi ha mostrato il dito medio e ha riso....

Comperale un paio di perizomi da putanon...
Tanto con il culetto che si ritrova....le stanno da dio...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ehi tu bello di minchia...
> Hai visto la canzone sex con marito siculo e medico e moglie putanon polentona?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Whats?? chi schifiù scrivisti? di che parli contuzzo? 

No non mi sembra di conoscerla, è nuova? posta.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Whats?? chi schifiù scrivisti? di che parli contuzzo?
> 
> No non mi sembra di conoscerla, è nuova? posta.


Franco Trincale no?
http://www.tradimento.net/52-disqui...ylist-sex!!!?p=1274749&viewfull=1#post1274749


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bello de nonno.. stai a rispondermi, dico, lo noti evè? ( te lo dico che sei strano, ma strano strano)
> 
> E comunque bello de nonno.... ho preso due treddì a casaccio, con l'opzione che non fossero troppo lunghi, 20 pagine? e cominciai a svirgolettarti tutti i post, il risultato si è visto. Tranquillo al momento mi fermo, ma magari tra 15 minuti prendo un altro post a casaccio e.. dadadadammmm!
> 
> Ha ragione spider, ma che cazzo fai tutta la giornata?


Ma tu puoi fare quello che vuoi. Cosa faccio tutta la giornata, poi, è una domanda che fatta da Spidy potrebbe, eventualmente, avere un senso ma da te no. Ma che te lo scrivo a fare.


----------



## lothar57 (14 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti io pensa...mi sono defilato perfino a pranzo perchè oggi veramente giornatona di lavoro...
> Sto facendo un brak...che alle 17 riprendo...
> Stamattina l'ho vista uscire di casa tirata come un putanon
> Le ho detto dal mio divano dove giacevo dalle tre di stamattina
> ...



ah che bastardo..hai notato pure quello...adesso che ha perso qualche kg e pure meglio...
perizomi ne ha un armadio....che palle pero'.mi riduco sempre all'ultimo..accidenti


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu tendi a lasciar perdere?
> Si
> Sempre quelli che non ti danno corda....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ultimo, Lui e svariati altri tendo a lasciar perdere. Daniele, che ne so, Buscopan, Jon, Leda. Zod se non mi fa troppo pena. Lasciar perdere vuol dire che spesso, se non mi quotano, manco li leggo. A te cosa rode?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ultimo, Lui e svariati altri tendo a lasciar perdere. Daniele, che ne so, Buscopan, Jon, Leda. Zod se non mi fa troppo pena. Lasciar perdere vuol dire che spesso, se non mi quotano, manco li leggo. A te cosa rode?


Sai cosa mi rode?
Che non so dova cazzo sia finita Babsi.
Questo è l'unico mio cruccio

In do sta Babsi...

Ripensandoci ho una cosa che mi rode
Tu sai niente dell'episodio che mi vede rimproverare ragazze in piazza?
Non hai nessun pettegolezzo da riferire?


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Gran Visir aiutami....se arrivo a mani vuote stasera,che figura faccio???la tigre di sicuro mi ha comprato qualcosa..io al momento solo lo spumante di Lavis....


le gioiellerie sono aperte fino alle 8, metti una mano sulla coscienza e l'altra sul portafoglio


----------



## Buscopann (14 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Gran Visir aiutami....se arrivo a mani vuote stasera,che figura faccio???la tigre di sicuro mi ha comprato qualcosa..io al momento solo lo *spumante di Lavis*....


Beviti la bottiglia de spumante..Vedrai che qualche idea ti viene dopo! 

Buscopann


----------



## Ultimo (14 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Franco Trincale no?
> http://www.tradimento.net/52-disqui...ylist-sex!!!?p=1274749&viewfull=1#post1274749



ahahahahahahahh fantasticoo! ma dove li trovii! dovee?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ahahahahahahahh fantasticoo! ma dove li trovii! dovee?


su youtube...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu puoi fare quello che vuoi. Cosa faccio tutta la giornata, poi, è una domanda che fatta da Spidy potrebbe, eventualmente, avere un senso ma da te no. Ma che te lo scrivo a fare.



prezzemolino se noti ( e son ... ho perso il conto) mi stai dando coccio.


Non devi difenderti prezzemolino, non me ne può fregar di meno il tempo che passi qua dentro, ma tu scassi la minchia e io ti scasso il culo. par condicio. 

scemottolo era retorica la domnda. mah e dici che sei furbo.:singleeye:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> su youtube...



ahahahaahhhaah mavafangul! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (14 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Beviti la bottiglia de spumante..Vedrai che qualche idea ti viene dopo!
> 
> Buscopann



dopo c'e Milan-Bologna..............


----------



## Buscopann (14 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> dopo c'e Milan-Bologna..............


Regalale my sky allora. Così lei apprezza e tu ti registri la partita 

Buscopann


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Regalale my sky allora. Così lei apprezza e tu ti registri la partita
> 
> Buscopann


Busco... non vorrei ditrelo... ma è più facile volersele dimenticare le partite del Bologna, ultimamente...


----------



## Buscopann (14 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Busco... non vorrei ditrelo... ma è più facile volersele dimenticare le partite del Bologna, ultimamente...


Pensa come stanno quelli del Milan. Quest'anno non gioisco neppure io con l'Udinese. Annata di merda. Meglio che diamo tutti all'ippica. 

Buscopann


----------



## Ultimo (14 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ultimo, Lui e svariati altri tendo a lasciar perdere. Daniele, che ne so, Buscopan, Jon, Leda. Zod se non mi fa troppo pena. Lasciar perdere vuol dire che spesso, se non mi quotano, manco li leggo. A te cosa rode?



devi scusarmi, ma sono tonto( ma che ti sto a dire)? puoi essere più chiaro su chi ti sta sui coglioni oltre me e Lui?  Sui nick sopra scritti, non t'allargare.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Pensa come stanno quelli del Milan. Quest'anno non gioisco neppure io con l'Udinese. Annata di merda. Meglio che diamo tutti all'ippica.
> 
> Buscopann


già fatto


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai cosa mi rode?
> Che non so dova cazzo sia finita Babsi.
> Questo è l'unico mio cruccio
> 
> ...


Ti consigliai già a suo tempo di lasciar perdere, e che secondo me ti stavano bellamente perculando.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> devi scusarmi, ma sono tonto( ma che ti sto a dire)? puoi essere più chiaro su chi ti sta sui coglioni oltre me e Lui? Sui nick sopra scritti, non t'allargare.


machettifrega? Li hai comprati i fiori, piuttosto?


----------



## Lui (14 Febbraio 2014)

PREZZEMOLINO NON SI PUO' LEGGERE.

LO SAI CHE I CANI SONO ATTRATTI DAL PREZZEMOLO? GLI FANNO SEMPRE LA PIPì SOPRA, PER DIRLA PULITA.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> machettifrega? Li hai comprati i fiori, piuttosto?


e certo..! e non solo. sapessi..! ma non parlo, no no no!

Sorè ma perculando vuol dire pigliare per il culo? :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (14 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Pensa come stanno quelli del Milan. Quest'anno non gioisco neppure io con l'Udinese. Annata di merda. Meglio che diamo tutti all'ippica.
> 
> Buscopann



Spero che i diavolastri piangano stasera...tu non lamentarti,avete il miglior mister dell'campionato.E avete buttato fuori dalla timcup,milan e inter,e a Fi molta sfortuna,perche se va sul 2-1,la fiorentina crolla..


----------



## Leda (14 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Porca troia esempio io
> Ho preso un verde sulla canzone di Cochi e Renato...dell'uselin della Comare...
> Si vede che *a qualcuno è piaciuto*
> c'è nel forum segretamente qualche fan appassionato di Cochi e Renato...


Esco dall'anonimato, per dichiarare pubblicamente il mio amore per Cochi e Renato e l'apprezzamento per la tua proposta musicale deliziosamente pertinente al thread


----------



## Ultimo (14 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> PREZZEMOLINO NON SI PUO' LEGGERE.
> 
> LO SAI CHE I CANI SONO ATTRATTI DAL PREZZEMOLO? GLI FANNO SEMPRE LA PIPì SOPRA, PER DIRLA PULITA.


Staciolla! poveri cani!! a che se so ridotti. 

Grazie, non lo chiamerò più prezzemolino al MDA AUAHAHHAHAAHH MDA MUOIO!


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> devi scusarmi, ma sono tonto( ma che ti sto a dire)? puoi essere più chiaro su chi ti sta sui coglioni oltre me e Lui?  Sui nick sopra scritti, non t'allargare.


Ma sui coglioni, come dici tu, non è che mi sta nessuno. Tu e Lui siete quelli che dicono che tra me e voi non scorre buon sangue, che è una scemenza talmente macroscopica che vabbè. Non è questione di stare sui coglioni, è che nel caso tuo e di Lui tipicamente sono scemenze (anche e soprattutto se tentate d'essere seri), nel caso di Daniele perchè è matto da morì (Ferrara come il bronx nei favolosi '70) e gli altri perchè sono spesso inutilmente monotematici e tristemente pesanti. Più o meno.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> e certo..! e non solo. sapessi..! ma non parlo, no no no!
> 
> Sorè ma perculando vuol dire pigliare per il culo? :mrgreen:


credo di sì. Perchè non parli? mica racconto nulla io...


----------



## Buscopann (14 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Spero che i diavolastri piangano stasera...tu non lamentarti,avete il miglior mister dell'campionato.E avete buttato fuori dalla timcup,milan e inter,e a Fi molta sfortuna,perche se va sul 2-1,la fiorentina crolla..


Con la Fiorentina in due partite abbiamo fatto il doppio dei tiri in porta. Ma nel calcio, come nel sesso, la ciolla bisogna buttarla dentro. Altrimenti non puoi esultare.
Cmq mia moglie se l'è scelto lei il regalo quest'anno. La macchina da cucire.

Buscopann


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Febbraio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Esco dall'anonimato, per dichiarare pubblicamente il mio amore per *Cochi e Renato *e l'apprezzamento per la tua proposta musicale deliziosamente pertinente al thread


mitici, mi associo.


----------



## Lui (14 Febbraio 2014)

ringraziotuttiperiduegiornitrascorsicazzzegggiando. miaspettaunlungoWE.


adiè.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma sui coglioni, come dici tu, non è che mi sta nessuno. Tu e Lui siete quelli che dicono che tra me e voi non scorre buon sangue, che è una scemenza talmente macroscopica che vabbè. Non è questione di stare sui coglioni, è che nel caso tuo e di Lui tipicamente sono scemenze (anche e soprattutto se tentate d'essere seri), nel caso di Daniele perchè è matto da morì (Ferrara come il bronx nei favolosi '70) e gli altri perchè sono spesso inutilmente monotematici e tristemente pesanti. Più o meno.



eh? che minchia hai scritto, sii più sintetico. ( MDA Te la sto servendo su un piatto d'argento, acchiappala) 


Compà ma ne capisti nianti tu ri chi minchia scriviò?


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> ringraziotuttiperiduegiornitrascorsicazzzegggiando. miaspettaunlungoWE.
> 
> 
> adiè.


Ciao,orango :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> ringraziotuttiperiduegiornitrascorsicazzzegggiando. miaspettaunlungoWE.
> 
> 
> adiè.



ciao fratè, aò...  mi hai capito lo so.


----------



## Lui (14 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao,orango :mrgreen:


in queste sere fredde sarebbe bene averti accanto.

ciao cara.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> credo di sì. Perchè non parli? mica racconto nulla io...



ma nulla di che alla fine, mi sono messo d'accordo con mia cognata che sta al piano di sopra e stasera dopo secoli e secoli e secoli di non scop..ops di non uscire per una tranquilla cena a due..... te capì? :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> eh? che minchia hai scritto, sii più sintetico. ( MDA Te la sto servendo su un piatto d'argento, acchiappala)
> 
> 
> Compà ma ne capisti nianti tu ri chi minchia scriviò?


Non so tu, ma io scrivo in un discreto italiano.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> in queste sere fredde sarebbe bene averti accanto.
> 
> ciao cara.


Vero  Buon week sicilianuzzo


----------



## lothar57 (14 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Con la Fiorentina in due partite abbiamo fatto il doppio dei tiri in porta. Ma nel calcio, come nel sesso, la ciolla bisogna buttarla dentro. Altrimenti non puoi esultare.
> Cmq mia moglie se l'è scelto lei il regalo quest'anno. La macchina da cucire.
> 
> Buscopann



vero infatti stasera centreremo la porta  in due,io e Cristaldo...
macchina da cucire...regalo utile...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non so tu, ma io scrivo in un discreto italiano.


ah si? ecchisenefrega. la smetti di difenderti, veramente in questa maniera non c'è piacere a pigliarti per il culo, ti ricordi la par condicio vero? 

Perchè ti difendi con me? cazo conto io? chi sono io? 

Una nullità ( te la sto servendo su un piatto d'argento 2! riacchiappala)


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ah si? ecchisenefrega. la smetti di difenderti, veramente in questa maniera non c'è piacere a pigliarti per il culo, ti ricordi la par condicio vero?
> 
> Perchè ti difendi con me? cazo conto io? chi sono io?
> 
> Una nullità ( te la sto servendo su un piatto d'argento 2! riacchiappala)


Non mi sto difendendo, ti sto usando la cortesia di risponderti. Perchè in fin dei conti io sono buono, dove tu e quell'altro
articolo siete due pomposi svantaggiati ultraconvintissimi, egocentrici e permalosi. Mi dicono che sia per la vostra sicilianità, ma non è tanto importante. Non è che mi state sui coglioni, ripeto, è che è così. Finché uno vi dite quello che volete sentire è tutto ok, alla minima critica vi piglia malissimo, ecco perchè io riscuoto tutto sto successo tra di voi. Il punto è che stai qui a tentare malamente di prendermi per il culo perchè rosichi. Tu e, ripeto, quell'altro ruffiano che è partito per il fine settimana. E quindi, caro il mio poveraccio, a te i castori fanno una sega, tanto è il rosicamento che ti provoco. Continua pure.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non mi sto difendendo, ti sto usando la cortesia di risponderti. Perchè in fin dei conti io sono buono, dove tu e quell'altro
> articolo siete due pomposi svantaggiati ultraconvintissimi, egocentrici e permalosi. Mi dicono che sia per la vostra sicilianità, ma non è tanto importante. Non è che mi state sui coglioni, ripeto, è che è così. Finché uno vi dite quello che volete sentire è tutto ok, alla minima critica vi piglia malissimo, ecco perchè io riscuoto tutto sto successo tra di voi. Il punto è che stai qui a tentare malamente di prendermi per il culo perchè rosichi. Tu e, ripeto, quell'altro ruffiano che è partito per il fine settimana. E quindi, caro il mio poveraccio, a te i castori fanno una sega, tanto è il rosicamento che ti provoco. Continua pure.



Sticazzi..! ahahahaaah voglio morire. che hai scritto? che hai scrittoo? mi stai usando a me, dico, a, me! la cortesia di rispondermi? ma sticazzi..! grazieeee! come sei diventato gentile. Si hanno ragione gli altri a scrivere che sei un tenerone romantico.

Senti MDA, hai fatto un mucchio di errori, che non succeda più. 



Yes tesoro, non solo ti difendevi ma anche sei andato totalmente OT,ma che hai oggi? non riesci nè a scrivere nè a leggere? 

Se non capisci di che parlo, chissenefrega. passa avanti a favanculu pure stavolta. 



Mi stai dietro dalle 15,30, non avevi detto che.. eh? come? che dici?


Dico dalle 15,30 eh..! 

Si sto rosicando. ahahhhaaaaaahahha santa rosalia benedetta.


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Febbraio 2014)

Disponibili a versare una quota per l'acquisto del sito:
1) Rabarbaro
2) Tuba
3) Fantastica
4) Nausicaa
5) Sbriciolata
6) PresidenteLBJ
7) Perplesso
8) Farfalla
9) Lolapal
10) Fiammetta
11) Principessa
12) Lunaiena
13) Wolf
14) Miss Acacia
15) Innominata
16) Marietto
17) AnnaBlume
18) Simy
19) Disincantata
20) Feather
21) Oscuro
22) Chiara Matraini
23) Seth

interessati ma con riserva: Buscopann,Tebe,Flavia,Minerva

Disponibili a intestarsi legalmente il sito:
Perplesso

Disponibili a gestire tecnicamente il sito:
1) Tuba
2) Feather

chi si vuole aggiungere basta che quoti questo post


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sticazzi..! ahahahaaah voglio morire. che hai scritto? che hai scrittoo? mi stai usando a me, dico, a, me! la cortesia di rispondermi? ma sticazzi..! grazieeee! come sei diventato gentile. Si hanno ragione gli altri a scrivere che sei un tenerone romantico.
> 
> Senti MDA, hai fatto un mucchio di errori, che non succeda più.
> 
> ...


OT. Dalle 15.30. Pensa un po'. Ultimo, sì, ti sto usando una cortesia. Non ti sto venendo dietro nei tuoi ragionamenti farlocchi ed in un italiano confuso, ti sto spiegando, perchè stai lì e mi vieni dietro con sta storia da ieri (anzi da quando sono qui per la verità) e non già semplicemente dalle 15.30, chissà perchè, come mai sei un poverino.


----------



## Principessa (14 Febbraio 2014)

Scusate ma è possibile oppure no contribuire economicamente in modo anonimo? 
A me non va che si sappiano i miei dati. Non mi chiamo Maria Rossi.


----------



## perplesso (14 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Scusate ma è possibile oppure no contribuire economicamente in modo anonimo?
> A me non va che si sappiano i miei dati. Non mi chiamo Maria Rossi.


ovvio che sì.   si sta solo pensando ad un sistema che vada bene a più persone possibile,ma chiunque abbia un'idea buona da proporre è bene accetto

direi che siamo ad un ottimo punto


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Disponibili a versare una quota per l'acquisto del sito:
> 1) Rabarbaro
> 2) Tuba
> 3) Fantastica
> ...


Uno strano regalo di San Valentino, ma... estremamente azzeccato


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Uno strano regalo di San Valentino, ma... estremamente azzeccato


Ma come cazzo si fa, boh. Minchia. Azzeccatissimo, altrochè.


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma come cazzo si fa, boh. Minchia. Azzeccatissimo, altrochè.



Cazzi nostri :inlove:


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma come cazzo si fa, boh. Minchia. Azzeccatissimo, altrochè.


Uuuhhuuu ma sei più noioso del prof di diritto  ed economia ... Essu' ... Va be ci vuoi fare un regalo tu ( alle dolci donzelle del forum)? Bravo vai a comperarlo qualcosina


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Uuuhhuuu ma sei più noioso del prof di diritto  ed economia ... Essu' ... Va be ci vuoi fare un regalo tu ( alle dolci donzelle del forum)? Bravo vai a comperarlo qualcosina


Scusa, ma S. Valentino vale pure tre me e voialtre signore? Tutte?


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa, ma S. Valentino vale pure tre me e voialtre signore? *Tutte?*


ahahahahah preoccupato per il budget?


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa, ma S. Valentino vale pure tre me e voialtre signore? Tutte?


E che vuoi discriminare ?!?! :incazzato:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti consigliai già a suo tempo di lasciar perdere, e che secondo me ti stavano bellamente perculando.


Sai joey
se avessi comperato il forum
tu saresti stato il mio gran ciambellano.
I tuoi consigli su di me sono sempre stati ottimi consigli.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Esco dall'anonimato, per dichiarare pubblicamente il mio amore per Cochi e Renato e l'apprezzamento per la tua proposta musicale deliziosamente pertinente al thread


E non hai amore per me?
Dai sono meglio di Brunetta io no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Fantastica (14 Febbraio 2014)

Chi è SETH


----------



## Flavia (14 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Scusate ma è possibile oppure no contribuire economicamente in modo anonimo?
> A me non va che si sappiano i miei dati. Non mi chiamo Maria Rossi.





perplesso ha detto:


> ovvio che sì.   si sta solo pensando ad un sistema che vada bene a più persone possibile,ma chiunque abbia un'idea buona da proporre è bene accetto
> 
> direi che siamo ad un ottimo punto



buona sera
contribuire in forma anonima
è cosa più che gradita
ma non è stato ancora deciso nulla?


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Chi è SETH



Seth è un vampiro dormiente che non è andato in stasi come la maggior parte dei suoi simili.
Nausicaa lo tiene nascosto in una bolla quadridimensionale in una spaccatura del mondo delle fate, fa ricerche per capire come mai non si è addormentato, e ovviamente ci zompa ogni volta che può.


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Febbraio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> buona sera
> contribuire in forma anonima
> è cosa più che gradita
> ma non è stato ancora deciso nulla?



Non so i particolari, ma so che le cose vanno avanti, e che si stanno definendo dettagli e procedure e tutto.
Pazientiamo e sapremo ogni cosa


----------



## lunaiena (14 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Chi è SETH


uno


----------



## Flavia (14 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> uno


uno
nessuno
centomila


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Febbraio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> uno
> nessuno
> centomila


Centomila sarebbero un pò tantini anche per me...


----------



## Flavia (14 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Centomila sarebbero un pò tantini anche per me...


mi rendo conto
che ho fatto
una pessima battuta
mi disapprovo da sola


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Febbraio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> mi rendo conto
> che ho fatto
> una pessima battuta
> mi disapprovo da sola



Mannò ovvio che ho riconosciuto Pirandello!!! Tranquilla!

Al massimo mi disapprovo io per la battuta successiva


----------



## Flavia (14 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mannò ovvio che ho riconosciuto Pirandello!!! Tranquilla!
> 
> Al massimo mi disapprovo io per la battuta successiva


ma no cosa dici?


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Febbraio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma no cosa dici?



Orsù fustighiamoci un poco insieme...

Oppure perdoniamoci di cuore e diamoci in allegria al l&n o alla bevanda di personale preferenza!


----------



## Flavia (14 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Orsù fustighiamoci un poco insieme...
> 
> Oppure perdoniamoci di cuore e diamoci in allegria al l&n o alla bevanda di personale preferenza!



ti rendi conto 
che stiamo abbassando
la percentuale delle liti
qui nel forum?
con te non si può
litigare nemmeno
impegnandosi:smile:
una birretta fresca?:bere:


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Febbraio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ti rendi conto
> che stiamo abbassando
> la percentuale delle liti
> qui nel forum?
> ...



Oh perchè eri arrabbiata con me? Volevi litigare? 

Bè se avevi voglia di litigare un poco e di sfogarti, posso anche provarci eh.
Mi ci metto d'impegno, ma non garantisco il risultato.

Una volta ero determinata a litigare col mio ex. Diamine, DOVEVO riuscire a farlo. Ma ero così tesa e determinata e assolutamente non spontanea che dando un pugno sulla tavola mi confusi e dissi "è così, punto e virgola!"
Poi mi misi a ridere e quindi...


----------



## Flavia (14 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Oh perchè eri arrabbiata con me? Volevi litigare?
> 
> Bè se avevi voglia di litigare un poco e di sfogarti, posso anche provarci eh.
> Mi ci metto d'impegno, ma non garantisco il risultato.
> ...



ecco è meglio
che non faccia battute
non riescono ad essere colte
devo provare con i pomodori:carneval:


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Febbraio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ecco è meglio
> che non faccia battute
> non riescono ad essere colte
> devo provare con i pomodori:carneval:



No ciccia, colpa mia (Scudisc!Scudisc!), visto che anche Miss mi aveva detto che era difficile litigare con me ho pensato per un attimo che fossi seria.
Poi ho riletto, dopo aver già inviato il post, e ho capito che sono scema :mrgreen: (ma lo sapevo da mò eh!)


----------



## Tebe (14 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Chi è SETH


Avessi letto il romanzo incompiuto di tradi lo sapresti.



E non te lo dico chi é.
Io lo so.
E tu no.
Io si.
Tu no.
Gné gné

:dito:


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Avessi letto il romanzo incompiuto di tradi lo sapresti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mi spiace, ti ho rovinato subito dopo il momento di compiacimento


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Avessi letto il romanzo incompiuto di tradi lo sapresti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ammetto che sono andata a rileggermi i miei racconti.
E che mi è venuta la voglia di scrivere altro.
Pure peggio.

Avessi tempo di respirare magari


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Febbraio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ti rendi conto
> che stiamo abbassando
> la percentuale delle liti
> qui nel forum?
> ...





Nausicaa ha detto:


> Oh perchè eri arrabbiata con me? Volevi litigare?
> 
> Bè se avevi voglia di litigare un poco e di sfogarti, posso anche provarci eh.
> Mi ci metto d'impegno, ma non garantisco il risultato.
> ...


Ragazze si è detto che nessun cambiamento dovrà esser apportato nel forum... 

se non siete in grado di battibeccare penso che da regolamento ci sia il ban...


mah non ci sono più le utenti di una volta.. noia!!


----------



## feather (15 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Una volta ero determinata a litigare col mio ex. Diamine, DOVEVO riuscire a farlo. Ma ero così tesa e determinata e assolutamente non spontanea che dando un pugno sulla tavola mi confusi e dissi "è così, punto e virgola!"
> Poi mi misi a ridere e quindi...


Eh già, litigare è come fare sesso, se non viene spontaneo....


----------



## Tebe (15 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ammetto che sono andata a rileggermi i miei racconti.
> E che mi è venuta la voglia di scrivere altro.
> Pure peggio.
> 
> Avessi tempo di respirare magari


Sono certa che prima o poi riusciremo a finirlo.
Abbiamo trovato anche un correttore di bozze.


----------



## perplesso (15 Febbraio 2014)

*Dai Scared*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ragazze si è detto che nessun cambiamento dovrà esser apportato nel forum...
> 
> se non siete in grado di battibeccare penso che da regolamento ci sia il ban...
> 
> ...


stanno scherzando


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> stanno scherzando


Era uno scherzo il mio post :rotfl: davvero mi vedevi seria k bisogna litigare??:rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Febbraio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ragazze si è detto che nessun cambiamento dovrà esser apportato nel forum...
> 
> se non siete in grado di battibeccare penso che da regolamento ci sia il ban...
> 
> ...



:rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sono certa che prima o poi riusciremo a finirlo.
> Abbiamo trovato anche un correttore di bozze.



Sul serio?


----------



## Tebe (15 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sul serio?


si.
Flapflap.

Diciamo che lui non sa ancora che nella mia testa é arruolato ufficialmente e se legge qui...
Ne avràla tristecertezza.
Non puó dirmi di no.
Come si puó dire di no a me?
Alla dolce tordina Tebina?

(É nuovo. Dici che ci casca? Magari riesumo il mio nick segreto Tebina...e faccio finta di non essere io.
Un piano perfetto.
Somo un vero genio. Che ne dici?)


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> si.
> Flapflap.
> 
> Diciamo che lui non sa ancora che nella mia testa é arruolato ufficialmente e se legge qui...
> ...



(Bè se non ci casca posso sempre arrivare io a darti man forte e scrivere che hai bisogno di lasciarti andare perchè sei una donna molto sensuale dentro anche se piena di inibizioni)


----------



## Tebe (15 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> (Bè se non ci casca posso sempre arrivare io a darti man forte e scrivere che hai bisogno di lasciarti andare perchè sei una donna molto sensuale dentro anche se piena di inibizioni)


Hai ragione. Tu sei l arma segreta.
La cosa terribile é che ci cascano.
Ok. Siamo d accordo. Se dice no riesumo Tebina e lo circuisco.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Febbraio 2014)

*Quibb*

ma, a parte il periodo di transizione in cui prenderai per manina Tuba e chiunque altro sia, poi rimani?
Ripassi almeno di tanto in tanto a vedere che capita?
Resterai Quibble, anche se non sarai più Admin?


----------



## perplesso (17 Febbraio 2014)

*riguardo i metodi di pagamento delle quote*

Al momento pare che le soluzioni preferite siano:

1-per chi abita vicino ad altri forumisti,trovarsi per un aperitivo e delegare uno solo a farmi avere le quote di tutti

2-per chi non abita vicino ad altri forumisti e/o preferisce non incontrarsi di persona le opzioni sono o ricarica su postepay o ricarica sui cellulari.   entrambe le soluzioni dovrebbero garantire un completo anonimato.
Magari per chi scegliesse queste opzioni meglio mettersi d'accordo col destinatario (ad es: ti fo la ricarica martedì tra le 17 e le 18) in modo che si sappia chi ha versato,pur nel rispetto della privacy.

Ovviamente se qualcuno avesse idee migliori,ogni suggerimento è bene accetto


----------



## Lui (17 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Ovviamente se qualcuno avesse idee migliori,ogni suggerimento è bene accetto


non potresti raccoglierle tu, porta a porta? 

sono un po assente in questi giorni: potresti quantificarmi la quota? grazie, sei un TESORO.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> non potresti raccoglierle tu, porta a porta?
> 
> sono un po assente in questi giorni: potresti quantificarmi la quota? grazie, *sei un TESORO*.


----------



## Lui (17 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


>


ecco, anche tu, sempre a pensare male. 

TESORO perchè raccoglie le quote, insacca e poi sicuramente scappa via: come fate a fidarvi di lui, non mostra mai i suoi occhi, sempre con gli occhiali. chissà cosa trama. Inoltre, PERPLESSO, già il nome, come fa a darvi sicurezza, incerto, indeciso, mai bianco o nero.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> ecco, anche tu, sempre a pensare male.
> 
> TESORO perchè raccoglie le quote, insacca e poi sicuramente scappa via: come fate a fidarvi di lui, non mostra mai i suoi occhi, sempre con gli occhiali. chissà cosa trama. Inoltre, PERPLESSO, già il nome, come fa a darvi sicurezza, incerto, indeciso, mai bianco o nero.


In effetti 

Seriamente: mi fido ciecamente di lui 


Dopodichè se aderisci possiamo trovarci e dai a me la quota


----------



## Caciottina (17 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Al momento pare che le soluzioni preferite siano:
> 
> 1-per chi abita vicino ad altri forumisti,trovarsi per un aperitivo e delegare uno solo a farmi avere le quote di tutti
> 
> ...


perpli posso usare western union o paypal?


----------



## Lui (17 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> In effetti
> 
> Seriamente: mi fido ciecamente di lui
> 
> ...


Qunad'è così aderisco subito. Vuoi che oltre la quota porti altro?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Qunad'è così aderisco subito. Vuoi che oltre la quota porti altro?


:rotfl::rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Porta altro....alla quota poi ci pensiamo


----------



## Lui (17 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Porta altro....alla quota poi ci pensiamo


non per riprenderti, però i puntini di sospensione devono essere 3 non di più. fai attenzione quando scrivi, potrbbero anche riprenderti per queste importanti regole, quasi vitali.

volevo portarti qualche fresco presente dalla sicilia.   li da voi c'è scarsezza di ortaggi.


----------



## Simy (17 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Qunad'è così aderisco subito. Vuoi che oltre la quota porti altro?



passa prima da me, prendi la mia quota e poi vai da lei.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> passa prima da me, prendi la mia quota e poi vai da lei.


Fai poco la furba tu...
Per la tua quota puoi farmi tranquillamente un bonifico:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> passa prima da me, prendi la mia quota e poi vai da lei.


vabbè... allora già che ci sei, visto che sono sulla strada...


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> non per riprenderti, però i puntini di sospensione devono essere 3 non di più. fai attenzione quando scrivi, potrbbero anche riprenderti per queste importanti regole, quasi vitali.
> 
> volevo portarti qualche fresco presente dalla sicilia. * li da voi c'è scarsezza di ortaggi*.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Basta stiamo svaccando un 3d importante....facciamo i bravi


----------



## Lui (17 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vabbè... allora già che ci sei, visto che sono sulla strada...


io passo anche passare da tutte per raccogliere, ma oltre la quota, mi offrite qualcosa di ... dolce, diciamo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> io passo anche passare da tutte per raccogliere, ma oltre la quota, mi offrite qualcosa di ... dolce, diciamo.


ma tesò, mica c'è bisogno di dirlo. Essù.


----------



## Lui (17 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Basta stiamo svaccando un 3d importante....facciamo i bravi


scusa, non capisco, stiamo parlando di come raccogliere le quote. quant'è questa benedetta quota?


----------



## Simy (17 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> io passo anche passare da tutte per raccogliere, ma oltre la quota, mi offrite qualcosa di ... dolce, diciamo.



ovvio:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (17 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma tesò, mica c'è bisogno di dirlo. Essù.


*per te forse, ma sai com'è ... (3) tutto il mondo è paese.

*fate come se non l'avessi scritto.


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Febbraio 2014)

Mentre continuano i discorsi, possono aggiungersi altri contributori, anche con quote libere, e si vedrà alla fine quanto serve davvero per pareggiare i conti.

Un altro poco di pazienza


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> scusa, non capisco, stiamo parlando di come raccogliere le quote. quant'è questa benedetta quota?


TU UNA QUOTA DEVI DARE. A ME
NON DEVI RACCOGLIERE NULLA, PENSAVO TI FOSSE CHIARO


----------



## Lui (17 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> TU UNA QUOTA DEVI DARE. A ME
> NON DEVI RACCOGLIERE NULLA, PENSAVO TI FOSSE CHIARO


scusa, non avevo capito.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> TU UNA QUOTA DEVI DARE. A ME
> NON DEVI RACCOGLIERE NULLA, PENSAVO TI FOSSE CHIARO


comunque si direbbe DA me non devi raccogliere nulla.... 
moto da luogo figurato


----------



## perplesso (17 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> In effetti
> 
> Seriamente: mi fido ciecamente di lui
> 
> ...


anche no


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> comunque si direbbe DA me non devi raccogliere nulla....
> moto da luogo figurato


La quota la deve dare A ME. Dov è l'errore? Non ho capito

E comunque Da me può raccogliere ciò che vuole:mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (17 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> perpli posso usare western union o paypal?


Penso di sì.    credo meglio Western Union


----------



## Caciottina (17 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> La quota la deve dare A ME. Dov è l'errore? Non ho capito
> 
> E comunque Da me può raccogliere ciò che vuole:mrgreen:


mettila come vuoi ma in italiano (e io ne sono una grande esperta ) non di dice a me non devi raccogliere....e' DA me non devi raccogliere nulla.....tu raccoglierai da lui, immagino....

ma sentila.....ma lo sai che perpli e' in giro si? cioe' sei una spudorata senza remore


----------



## Caciottina (17 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Penso di sì.    credo meglio Western Union


va bene...allora quando sara', pago direttamente a te...let me know


----------



## perplesso (17 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> La quota la deve dare A ME. Dov è l'errore? Non ho capito
> 
> E comunque Da me può raccogliere ciò che vuole:mrgreen:





miss acacia ha detto:


> mettila come vuoi ma in italiano (e io ne sono una grande esperta ) non di dice a me non devi raccogliere....e' DA me non devi raccogliere nulla.....tu raccoglierai da lui, immagino....
> 
> ma sentila.....ma lo sai che perpli e' in giro si? cioe' sei una spudorata senza remore


Casa Miss, qui c'è qualcuno che ha deciso di camminare sulle ballerine per il resto dei suoi giorni.....


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> anche no


In più che mi prodigo per raccogliere i soldi hai da dire......uff


----------



## Caciottina (17 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Casa Miss, qui c'è qualcuno che ha deciso di camminare sulle ballerine per il resto dei suoi giorni.....


e tu sai bene a chi dare tutti i tacchi spero
faccio pure collection ....


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> mettila come vuoi ma in italiano (e io ne sono una grande esperta ) non di dice a me non devi raccogliere....e' DA me non devi raccogliere nulla.....tu raccoglierai da lui, immagino....
> 
> ma sentila.....ma lo sai che perpli e' in giro si? cioe' sei una spudorata senza remore


Ma non ho detto "a me non devi raccogliere" ho detto "devi dare a me la quota"


----------



## Caciottina (17 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non ho detto "a me non devi raccogliere" ho detto "devi dare a me la quota"


l hai fatto davvero?
hai cambiato? ma io ti ho quotata e e ho le prove....
ora capisco come te li sei intortati tutti e due, perpli e sabbiolina......mmmmm....malefica

non so piu sicura di nulla.......evaporo.....scusate


----------



## Lui (17 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> anche no


C.V.D.


----------



## Lui (17 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E comunque Da me può raccogliere ciò che vuole:mrgreen:


   lo so già da tempo


----------



## Tubarao (17 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Basta stiamo svaccando un 3d importante....facciamo i bravi


Verrà il giorno.............


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> l hai fatto davvero?
> hai cambiato? ma io ti ho quotata e e ho le prove....
> ora capisco come te li sei intortati tutti e due, perpli e sabbiolina......mmmmm....malefica
> 
> non so piu sicura di nulla.......evaporo.....scusate


Ma no giuro che non ho cambiato nulla...
Ma scherzi se avessi sbagliato mi sarei fatta due risate


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Verrà il giorno.............


.....


----------



## perplesso (17 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Verrà il giorno.............





farfalla ha detto:


> .....


devo avvisare chi voi sapete?


----------



## Caciottina (17 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> devo avvisare chi voi sapete?


io direi che sarebbe anche ora....


----------



## Fantastica (17 Febbraio 2014)

Io userei paypal dove ho già un "conto".
In alternativa, verso via telefono a Rabarbaro.


----------



## Principessa (17 Febbraio 2014)

Io farei una ricarica telefonica.


----------



## Flavia (17 Febbraio 2014)




----------



## perplesso (21 Febbraio 2014)

*ok signore e signori,ci siamo*

Direi che si possa cominciare a raccogliere le quote.

le modalità preferite sono:

1-incontro-aperitivo tra i forumisti che hanno piacere/possibilità di farlo

2-accredito della cifra tramite bonifico,postepay,ricarica telefonica

ovviamente sono accettabili anche altre modalità.    Vi invito a contattarvi privatamente per gli accordi del caso.

le cifre esatte verranno comunicate SOLO privatamente


----------



## lunaiena (21 Febbraio 2014)

Le "cifre " in che senso?
non è solo una e vale per tutti?


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Le "cifre " in che senso?
> non è solo una e vale per tutti?



Tu paghi doppio perchè sei incinta.


----------



## lunaiena (21 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Tu paghi doppio perchè sei incinta.



 Oh Porcavacca


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Tu paghi doppio perchè sei incinta.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (21 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Oh Porcavacca


Abituati, mamma, che la simbiosi è appena cominciata...


----------



## Lui (21 Febbraio 2014)

1) scusate vorrei capire: si versa una quota per rilevare tradinet in quanto Quibb lo cede, giusto?
ma se è così, perchè si parla di quota a fondo perduto? non lo è.

2) questo sito rende qualcosa? penso di si. gli utili che fine fanno?

3) grazie.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> 1) scusate vorrei capire: si versa una quota per rilevare tradinet in quanto Quibb lo cede, giusto?
> ma se è così, perchè si parla di quota a fondo perduto? non lo è.
> 
> 2) questo sito rende qualcosa? penso di si. gli utili che fine fanno?
> ...


1) perchè chi ha versato, se vuole uscire dal forum, rinuncia al recupero di quanto versato
2) no, pensi male.
3) prego


----------



## perplesso (21 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> 1) scusate vorrei capire: si versa una quota per rilevare tradinet in quanto Quibb lo cede, giusto?
> ma se è così, perchè si parla di quota a fondo perduto? non lo è.
> 
> 2) questo sito rende qualcosa? penso di si. gli utili che fine fanno?
> ...



la quota serve per pagare a Quibbel la cifra concordata per il passaggio di Tradinet da lui a noi

i fora non rendono.  chi si illude del contrario deve farsi vedere da uno bravo.   

per maggiori dettagli,in privato,grazie


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> 1) scusate vorrei capire: si versa una quota per rilevare tradinet in quanto Quibb lo cede, giusto?
> ma se è così, perchè si parla di quota a fondo perduto? non lo è.
> 
> 2) questo sito rende qualcosa? penso di si. gli utili che fine fanno?
> ...


Fondo perduto perchè nessuno vuole perderci tempo e impegno, la maggior parte vuole mantenere l'anonimato completo, ergo il sentire comune è stato 'io metto i soldi e poi me ne dimentico'
unica eccezione perplesso che acquista fisicamente il sito.

il sito costa, e i proventi dei banner pubblicitari coprono più o meno i costi.

Per particolari ulteriori, suggerisco di chiedere a quibb o perplesso.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Febbraio 2014)

Hahahahah!!!


----------



## Lui (21 Febbraio 2014)

1) ho capito: praticamente è come se prestassimo i soldi a Perpli, permettimi di chiamarti così, poveretto, per acquistarSI un sito. 

2) ma, *eddico* ma, se i siti internet non rendono una cippa, come mai c'è una classificazione del loro valore e di conseguenza per rilevarli c'è un costo? 

3) grazie del consiglio per andare da uno bravo. Lo terrò a mente, sempre che mi ricordi.

4) grazie ancora.


----------



## perplesso (21 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> 1) ho capito: praticamente è come se prestassimo i soldi a Perpli, permettimi di chiamarti così, poveretto, per acquistarSI un sito.
> 
> 2) ma, *eddico* ma, se i siti internet non rendono una cippa, come mai c'è una classificazione del loro valore e di conseguenza per rilevarli c'è un costo?
> 
> ...


i fora non rendono,i siti sono un'altra cosa.   io non acquisto il forum,me lo intesto perchè legalmente ci vuole un responsabile con nome e cognome che risponda delle eventuali beghe che possono sorgere su Tradinet

il consiglio di farsi vedere è generico non riferito a te.

prego


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Direi che si possa cominciare a raccogliere le quote.
> 
> le modalità preferite sono:
> 
> ...



Una sola domanda: Metti il  malaugurato caso che io stessi vicino a JB, sarei costretto a prendermi un aperitivo con lui per versare la quota?


----------



## Lui (21 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> i fora non rendono,i siti sono un'altra cosa. io non acquisto il forum,me lo intesto perchè legalmente ci vuole un responsabile con nome e cognome che risponda delle eventuali beghe che possono sorgere su Tradinet
> 
> *il consiglio di farsi vedere è generico non riferito a te.
> *
> prego


si, però mi calza a pennello: sono obbiettivo.

grazie delle informazione.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> si, però mi calza a pennello:* sono obbiettivo.
> *
> grazie delle informazione.



scattami na fotrogafia nnà sta ciolla!


----------



## Lui (21 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> scattami na fotrogafia nnà sta ciolla!


c'avrei scommesso, vincendo.

non ti accorgi che qui sono tutti seri e che noi siamo fuori posto? io ho fatto una domanda leggermente intelligente senza menzionare attributi vari. tu invece? 


non rispondere torniamo al ns club ch'è meglio. 

ON OT: l'hai letta la ricetta nuova? OFF OT.


----------



## perplesso (21 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Una sola domanda: Metti il  malaugurato caso che io stessi vicino a JB, sarei costretto a prendermi un aperitivo con lui per versare la quota?


no.   puoi fare un bonifico a me o una ricarica al cellulare del Tuba,senza essere costretto ad incontrare qualcuno


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> no.   puoi fare un bonifico a me o una ricarica al cellulare del Tuba,senza essere costretto ad incontrare qualcuno





Lui ha detto:


> c'avrei scommesso, vincendo.
> 
> non ti accorgi che qui sono tutti seri e che noi siamo fuori posto? io ho fatto una domanda leggermente intelligente senza menzionare attributi vari. tu invece?
> 
> ...


Vedi? esco. on off off on . ma compà of o off ? (3)


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> no.   puoi fare un bonifico a me o una ricarica al cellulare del Tuba,senza essere costretto ad incontrare qualcuno



Visto che la questione è seria, ti rispondo seriamente, io non partecipo. quindi le poche battute che scrivo sono soltanto per colpa dell'altro deficIente. :carneval:


----------



## Fantastica (21 Febbraio 2014)

*Voglio ringraziare pubblicamente*

PERPLESSO:smile:
per il compito che si è assunto! Cerchiamo di fargli sembrare che non ce l'abbia.
Auguri, Perply:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> PERPLESSO:smile:
> per il compito che si è assunto! Cerchiamo di fargli sembrare che non ce l'abbia.
> Auguri, Perply:up:


Più che altro, dovrebbe essere lui a far sembrare che non ce l'abbia a noi altri. Ma la vedo dura.


----------



## Hellseven (22 Febbraio 2014)

Insomma abbiamo o no un nuovo padrone del vapore?


----------



## perplesso (22 Febbraio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Insomma abbiamo o no un nuovo padrone del vapore?


la transizione è in atto


----------



## Hellseven (22 Febbraio 2014)

Avete già qualche idea sulle modalità di gestione? Rimane il semaforo? Si passa ai moderatori? Si apre ai non iscritti? Si chiude ai disturbatori abituali? Si regolano i conti con chi non ci è mai stato simpatico e lo si caccia? Si fa un referendum per riammettere gli epurati? Si fa un'amnistia e si apre a questi pure senza referendum? Si aprono gli archivi segreti della Stasi e si rendono pubblici gli avvenimenti che portarono all'esilio? Continua tutto in maniera esattamente uguale ad ora?


----------



## perplesso (22 Febbraio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Avete già qualche idea sulle modalità di gestione? Rimane il semaforo? Si passa ai moderatori? Si apre ai non iscritti? Si chiude ai disturbatori abituali? Si regolano i conti con chi non ci è mai stato simpatico e lo si caccia? Si fa un referendum per riammettere gli epurati? Si fa un'amnistia e si apre a questi pure senza referendum? Si aprono gli archivi segreti della Stasi e si rendono pubblici gli avvenimenti che portarono all'esilio? Continua tutto in maniera esattamente uguale ad ora?


Rileviamo il forium per mantenerlo così com'è.  ovviamente essendo dei conservatori ma non dei reazionari,se qualcuno ha idee che possano andare a vantaggio di tutti,sono bene accette


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Avete già qualche idea sulle modalità di gestione? Rimane il semaforo? Si passa ai moderatori? Si apre ai non iscritti? Si chiude ai disturbatori abituali? Si regolano i conti con chi non ci è mai stato simpatico e lo si caccia? Si fa un referendum per riammettere gli epurati? Si fa un'amnistia e si apre a questi pure senza referendum? Si aprono gli archivi segreti della Stasi e si rendono pubblici gli avvenimenti che portarono all'esilio? Continua tutto in maniera esattamente uguale ad ora?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> ma, a parte il periodo di transizione in cui prenderai per manina Tuba e chiunque altro sia, poi rimani?
> Ripassi almeno di tanto in tanto a vedere che capita?
> Resterai *Quibble*, anche se non sarai più Admin?


Sì. Alla fine sono e rimango un tradito (e traditore)


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> TU UNA QUOTA DEVI DARE. A ME
> NON DEVI RACCOGLIERE NULLA, PENSAVO TI FOSSE CHIARO


Ho sotto casa l'asfaltatrice. Se hai bisogno di quote te li posso applicare :rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (24 Febbraio 2014)

*UDITE UDITE*

ragazzi una cosa rapida, di quelli che partecipano, chi ha paypal?
cio, con la banca o con wtern union mi tocca pagare le commissioni, che se non ho altre alternative pago, certamente.
in ordine mi costano cosi: banca 25 sterle per trasfterimento da gbp a euro.
5 pounds con western union, e o nulla o ancora piu bassa con paypal....
se qualcuno lo possiede ( e so che lo pessedete, siete tutti accaniti di ebay) me lo dice in mp cosi trasferisco li sordi??

grazie


----------



## perplesso (24 Febbraio 2014)

*ricordiamo l'elenco contributori*

Disponibili a versare una quota per l'acquisto del sito:
1) Rabarbaro
2) Tuba
3) Fantastica
4) Nausicaa
5) Sbriciolata
6) PresidenteLBJ
7) Perplesso
8) Farfalla
9) Lolapal
10) Fiammetta
11) Principessa
12) Lunaiena
13) Wolf
14) Miss Acacia
15) Innominata
16) Marietto
17) AnnaBlume
18) Simy
19) Disincantata
20) Feather
21) Oscuro
22) Chiara Matraini
23) Seth

interessati ma con riserva: Buscopann,Tebe,Flavia,Minerva,Leda,Hellseven(?)

Disponibili a intestarsi legalmente il sito:
Perplesso

Disponibili a gestire tecnicamente il sito:
1) Tuba
2) Feather


----------



## Principessa (25 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ragazzi una cosa rapida, di quelli che partecipano, chi ha paypal?
> cio, con la banca o con wtern union mi tocca pagare le commissioni, che se non ho altre alternative pago, certamente.
> in ordine mi costano cosi: banca 25 sterle per trasfterimento da gbp a euro.
> 5 pounds con western union, e o nulla o ancora piu bassa con paypal....
> ...


Dai ragà, c'è qualcuno che ha paypal per prendere la quota di Miss????


----------



## perplesso (25 Febbraio 2014)

Non ti preoccupare,le quote di Miss e di Feather non vanno perse


----------



## Principessa (25 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Non ti preoccupare,le quote di Miss e di Feather non vanno perse


Io non mi preoccupo che si perda la quota, mi preoccupo che la mia amica riceva un salasso in banca


----------



## perplesso (25 Febbraio 2014)

Nah,la troviamo la soluzione vantaggiosa anche per i forumisti residenti all'estero


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Disponibili a versare una quota per l'acquisto del sito:
> 1) Rabarbaro
> 2) Tuba
> 3) Fantastica
> ...



E due quote sono state versate


----------



## perplesso (25 Febbraio 2014)

Lo so  mercoledì facciamo il punto di chi ha già pagato e di chi ancora deve versare


----------



## Caciottina (25 Febbraio 2014)

*allora*

io aspetto.
cioe', paypal sarebbe fattibile solo con chi ha un account paypal, forse luna lo possiede ma non ne sono sicura.
western union non chiedetemi come e quando arriverebbero perche non l ho mai fatto.
con la banca sono un puttanaio di commissioni. 
la ricarica dall estero non la posso fare, cioe' dovrei dire a mia madre: vai cara e ricarica tal numero....
non so se e' il caso....
ripeto: in assenza di soluzioni optero per western union a perplesso visto che tuba non mi risponde.
ma se potessi paypallare qualcuno sarebbe molto meglio.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io aspetto.
> cioe', paypal sarebbe fattibile solo con chi ha un account paypal, forse luna lo possiede ma non ne sono sicura.
> western union non chiedetemi come e quando arriverebbero perche non l ho mai fatto.
> con la banca sono un puttanaio di commissioni.
> ...



Se ci dovessero essere problemi la quota posso pagartela io, poi quando vuoi e nella maniera migliore me li restituisci. Se ci dovessero essere problemi intendo. Però sappi che per te questo ed altro. 

Ad esempio quando scendi in italia puoi farmi una ricarica, e nel frattempo io ricarico ( o altro metodo) qualcuno/a.


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Febbraio 2014)

Io ho un conto paypal.
L'ho usato per ebay, sì, ma non so cosa devo dirti perchè tu possa mandarmi i soldi là. nè poi come pigliarli dal conto paypal 

Se qualcuno mi spiega, mi rendo disponibile io bellezza.


----------



## Caciottina (25 Febbraio 2014)

*in effetti*

non so come potresti prenderli dal conto paypal 
bella domanda....
ma che palle......
io non so nemmeno quando scendo, senno avrei detto: bon a marzo scendo, scusate ma vi faccio la ricarica a marzo....
ma non penso in realta scendero prima di maggio......

papi, grazie mille per l offerta. adesso trovero' un modo strategico....se proprio non trovo nulla allora approfittero' 

ps nau, credo che pero dal conto  paypal tu posso trasferirteli sul tuo conto bancario....
dopo tutto io dovro fare cosi dal conto bancario a paypal, quindi penso che sia lo stesso anche al contrario


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non so come potresti prenderli dal conto paypal
> bella domanda....
> ma che palle......
> io non so nemmeno quando scendo, senno avrei detto: bon a marzo scendo, scusate ma vi faccio la ricarica a marzo....
> ...



Ok dai, oggi sono un filo di corsa, ma se mi scrivi qui o in mp che informazioni devo darti perchè tu mi possa fare il trasferimento, vedo di deumidificare il cervello a sufficienza per capire quello che occorre.


----------



## Caciottina (25 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ok dai, oggi sono un filo di corsa, ma se mi scrivi qui o in mp che informazioni devo darti perchè tu mi possa fare il trasferimento, vedo di deumidificare il cervello a sufficienza per capire quello che occorre.



ok grazie mille, male che vda ti scrivo domani mattina. percher non ricordo manco piu la mia password paypal , grazie ancora Nau


----------



## lunaiena (25 Febbraio 2014)

È possibile avere coordinate e /o sapere come fare il versamento ...
Tubarao ha postepay o qualcuno a cui posso ricaricare carta?
faccio ricarica. ?
chi ha già fatto in che modalità ha effettuato?
grazie


----------



## Buscopann (25 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> È possibile avere coordinate e /o sapere come fare il versamento ...
> Tubarao ha postepay o qualcuno a cui posso ricaricare carta?
> faccio ricarica. ?
> chi ha già fatto in che modalità ha effettuato?
> grazie


Io ho scritto al Tuba ieri ma non ho ancora avuto risposta.
Io posso tranquillamente fare anche bonifico, ma non so nè le coordinate, nè la quota

Buscopann


----------



## marietto (25 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io ho scritto al Tuba ieri ma non ho ancora avuto risposta.
> Io posso tranquillamente fare anche bonifico, ma non so nè le coordinate, nè la quota
> 
> Buscopann


Mi trovo nella stessa situazione. Urgono indicazioni...


----------



## disincantata (25 Febbraio 2014)

La quota è di 40  euro, le coordinate bancarie servirebbero pure a me.


----------



## marietto (25 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> La quota è di 40  euro, le coordinate bancarie servirebbero pure a me.


Ops, non mi ero accorto che Buscopann chiedeva anche anche la quota, quella la sapevo...
Mi mancano modalità gradite e coordinate.


----------



## Fantastica (25 Febbraio 2014)

@marietto, @disincantata

Io ho già pagato così. Se volete, vi giro l'MP di perplesso con gli estremi.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> La quota è di 40  euro, le coordinate bancarie servirebbero pure a me.


Chiedete a perpli :smile:


----------



## marietto (25 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @marietto, @disincantata
> 
> Io ho già pagato così. Se volete, vi giro l'MP di perplesso con gli estremi.


ok, grazie :smile:


----------



## disincantata (25 Febbraio 2014)

Si, Grazie.


----------



## perplesso (25 Febbraio 2014)

*Grazie Fantastica*



Fantastica ha detto:


> @marietto, @disincantata
> 
> Io ho già pagato così. Se volete, vi giro l'MP di perplesso con gli estremi.


ovviamente potete sempre chiedere a me per ogni dettaglio


----------



## lunaiena (25 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @marietto, @disincantata
> 
> Io ho già pagato così. Se volete, vi giro l'MP di perplesso con gli estremi.


  io e Buscopan ti stiamo sul culo?:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (25 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io ho scritto al Tuba ieri ma non ho ancora avuto risposta.
> Io posso tranquillamente fare anche bonifico, ma non so nè le coordinate, nè la quota
> 
> Buscopann



idem...
tranne quota che la sapevo...


----------



## perplesso (25 Febbraio 2014)

Ragazzi,ci stiamo suddividendo i contributori per non caricare tutti su di uno solo.    Buscopann può contattare Farfalla e accordarsi con lei per tutto, Lunaiena hai appena ricevuto il mio pvt


----------



## perplesso (26 Febbraio 2014)

*Hanno già versato il contributo pro tradinet*

1) Rabarbaro [X]
2) Tuba 
3) Fantastica [X]
4) Nausicaa [X]
5) Sbriciolata [X]
6) PresidentLBJ
7) Perplesso 
8) Farfalla
9) Lolapal [X]
10) Fiammetta
11) Principessa [X]
12) Lunaiena
13) Wolf [X]
14) Miss Acacia
15) Innominata
16) Marietto [X]
17) AnnaBlume [X]
18) Simy
19) Disincantata
20) Feather
21) Oscuro
22) Chiara Matraini 
23) Seth [X]

interessati ma con riserva: Buscopann,Tebe,Flavia,Minerva,Leda,Hellseven(?)

Disponibili a intestarsi legalmente il sito:
Perplesso

Disponibili a gestire tecnicamente il sito:
1) Tuba
2) Feather

Vi ricordo che chi volesse versare tramite ricarica telefonica,deve contattare Fiammetta,Farfalla o Tubarao

PS: chi avesse versato in giornata,lo scriva qui,così aggiorniamo la lista


----------



## Caciottina (26 Febbraio 2014)

allora bon, sono fottuta in any case....
non posso passare gli euri da paypal ....devo cmq trasferirli in euro dal mio conto a paypal e poi pasaarli a nausicaa..
quindi non scappo dalle commissioni.....
al massimo potrei passare le quivalente degli euri in pounds a nausicaa ma poi dovrebbe pagare lei le commissioni per ripassarseli in euro sul conto bancario....quindi no. 
quanto tempo ho?
non so quanto ci vuole per il transfer in another currency dal mio conto a paypal....


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Febbraio 2014)

Dal momento che ho dato la mia disponibilità a prendere la quota di Miss Acacia con Paypal, non vedo perchè non posso darla a tutti quelli che vogliono pagare con paypal. Poi giro le quote.

Rimane solo un problema: qualcuno mi deve spiegare che informazioni devo dare a chi vuol darmi i soldi


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> allora bon, sono fottuta in any case....
> non posso passare gli euri da paypal ....devo cmq trasferirli in euro dal mio conto a paypal e poi pasaarli a nausicaa..
> quindi non scappo dalle commissioni.....
> al massimo potrei passare le quivalente degli euri in pounds a nausicaa ma poi dovrebbe pagare lei le commissioni per ripassarseli in euro sul conto bancario....quindi no.
> ...




Ciccia io ho un conto UK visto che ci ho lavorato, puoi mettermeli lì. Scusa se non ci ho pensato prima. Solo che così vengo a sapere il tuo nome. Vedi tu...


----------



## perplesso (26 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> allora bon, sono fottuta in any case....
> non posso passare gli euri da paypal ....devo cmq trasferirli in euro dal mio conto a paypal e poi pasaarli a nausicaa..
> quindi non scappo dalle commissioni.....
> al massimo potrei passare le quivalente degli euri in pounds a nausicaa ma poi dovrebbe pagare lei le commissioni per ripassarseli in euro sul conto bancario....quindi no.
> ...





Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ciccia io ho un conto UK visto che ci ho lavorato, puoi mettermeli lì. Scusa se non ci ho pensato prima. Solo che così vengo a sapere il tuo nome. Vedi tu...


Ragazze tranquille,nessuno vi ha messo il conto alla rovescia,ovvio che prima si hanno in mano le quote di tutti,prima posso pagare Quibbel,prima chiudiamo la transazione 

Ma nessuna fretta e nessun panico,al limite posso anticipare io,se non riuscite a combinare per questa settimana


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Ragazze tranquille,nessuno vi ha messo il conto alla rovescia,ovvio che prima si hanno in mano le quote di tutti,prima posso pagare Quibbel,prima chiudiamo la transazione
> 
> Ma nessuna fretta e nessun panico,al limite posso anticipare io,se non riuscite a combinare per questa settimana



Io sono tranquilla come una gatta domestica sazia che si scalda sotto il sole a pancia in su. 

Solo ditemi se volete dare a me le quote tramite paypal, e in tal caso che cosa devo fare io


----------



## Caciottina (26 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ciccia io ho un conto UK visto che ci ho lavorato, puoi mettermeli lì. Scusa se non ci ho pensato prima. Solo che così vengo a sapere il tuo nome. Vedi tu...


ormai li ho trasferiti su paypal....solo che penso ci vogliano 3-4 giorni lavorativi perche mi arrivino.....
grazie lo stesso Nau  sei gentilissima...
appena arrivano provo a fare un trf e vedo cosa mi richiede....e ti giro il tutto...ma alla fine penso solo l account.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho deliberato che i 40 euro me li tengo, grazie dell'opportunità.




ma dov'eri finita?
Io avevo paura che JB ti avesse rapita, era sparito anche lui, poi lui è ricomparso e tu no... che paura.


----------



## Caciottina (26 Febbraio 2014)

*bon*

ragazzi, scusate ma io davvero sono impallata.
punto uno mi tornano i soldi indietro., sul conto bancario. non so. e' come se paypal non gli accettasse.
e poi sono andata a vedere. si vedono i miei dati comunque e nausica deve pagare per ricevere il pagamento.
allora le cose son due....o toy accetta e faccio il bonifico a lei.....oppure qualche anima pia li anticipa e appena scendo ricarico il cellulare a qualcuno....
altre opzioni non ne ho. e modi anonimi a parte postpay non ve ne sono.

io prefeirerei trasferire i soldi a toy piuttosto che farmeli anticipare, perche, sono sincera, davvero non so quando scendo in italia......quindi, grazie per la fiducia per chi si e' gia proposto ma non e' da me indebitarmi cosi....

sento toy, scusate....
so sempre l ultima del carro, mannaggia...


----------



## perplesso (26 Febbraio 2014)

Miss,facciamo che la tua quota l'anticipo io e poi quando scendi in Italia ci accordiamo in qualche modo


----------



## Caciottina (26 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Miss,facciamo che la tua quota l'anticipo io e poi quando scendi in Italia ci accordiamo in qualche modo


grazie perpli ma non me la sento....
cioe' grazie davvero per la fiducia pure, ma fammi sentire toy prima....se riusciamo a sbrigarla come tutti gli altri e' meglio....
sicuro non mi metto a imbustare cash e spedirlo perche sfigata come sono si perdono sicuro, sicuuuro....

se mi dessi il tempo di organizzarmi con toy te ne sarei grata


----------



## perplesso (26 Febbraio 2014)

Ok,ma come scritto prima, non ti fare ansie


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Ok,ma come scritto prima, non ti fare ansie


Perpli, non so se hai notato, ma di là c'è un 3d aperto da un ingegnere informatico evidentemente disoccupato... In caso ci fosse bisogno, fatti dare il curriculum


----------



## lunaiena (26 Febbraio 2014)

@Fiammetta
@Farfalla
@Tubarao

per me sarebbe più " economico "
 fare ricarica telefonica...
poiche con il bonifico bancario mi costa 7,5 euro e su 40 euri
mi pare un po' uno spreco ...
a chi è più comodo?
mandatemi mp con numero ...
la ricarica posso farla oggi...
cerco altra soluzione di oggi 
se non ho alternativa 
bonifico farò domani...dati ricevuti
grazie


----------



## lolapal (26 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> @Fiammetta
> @Farfalla
> @Tubarao
> 
> ...


Accidenti! Ma è la banca della Banda Bassotti? 
Io ho il conto on-line e le operazioni non le pago.
Non ti è mai venuto in mente di cambiare?


----------



## perplesso (26 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> @Fiammetta
> @Farfalla
> @Tubarao
> 
> ...



Manda un messaggio a Fiammetta e Tubarao e mettiti d'accordo con uno di loro.

E cambia banca chè 7,5 euro per un bonifico non esiste proprio


----------



## Simy (26 Febbraio 2014)

fatto il bonifico a Perplesso


----------



## Innominata (26 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> 1) Rabarbaro [X]
> 2) Tuba
> 3) Fantastica [X]
> 4) Nausicaa [X]
> ...


Veramente, io non ho versato ancora, sto attendendo news su Roma...


----------



## perplesso (26 Febbraio 2014)

1) Rabarbaro [X]
2) Tuba 
3) Fantastica [X]
4) Nausicaa [X]
5) Sbriciolata [X]
6) PresidentLBJ
7) Perplesso 
8) Farfalla
9) Lolapal [X]
10) Fiammetta
11) Principessa [X]
12) Lunaiena
13) Wolf [X]
14) Miss Acacia
15) Innominata
16) Marietto [X]
17) AnnaBlume [X]
18) Simy [X]
19) Disincantata
20) Feather
21) Oscuro [X]
22) Chiara Matraini 
23) Seth [X]
24) Buscopann [X]

interessati ma con riserva: Tebe,Flavia,Leda,Hellseven(?)

Disponibili a intestarsi legalmente il sito:
Perplesso

Disponibili a gestire tecnicamente il sito:
1) Tuba
2) Feather

Vi ricordo che chi volesse versare tramite ricarica telefonica,deve contattare Fiammetta,Farfalla o Tubarao

PS: chi avesse versato in giornata,lo scriva qui,così aggiorniamo la lista


----------



## lolapal (26 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> 1) Rabarbaro [X]
> 2) Tuba
> 3) Fantastica [X]
> 4) Nausicaa [X]
> ...


Scusa perpli, ma tu la tua quota ancora non te la sei versata?


----------



## lunaiena (26 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Accidenti! Ma è la banca della Banda Bassotti?
> Io ho il conto on-line e le operazioni non le pago.
> Non ti è mai venuto in mente di cambiare?



Veramente voglio non avere più nessun conto ...troppo controllati...
solo che per ora non mi è possibile ma mi sto adoperando...


----------



## lunaiena (26 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Manda un messaggio a Fiammetta e Tubarao e mettiti d'accordo con uno di loro.
> 
> E cambia banca chè 7,5 euro per un bonifico non esiste proprio


fatto


----------



## perplesso (26 Febbraio 2014)

*nuovo aggiornamento*

1) Rabarbaro [X]
2) Tubarao 
3) Fantastica [X]
4) Nausicaa [X]
5) Sbriciolata [X]
6) PresidentLBJ
7) Perplesso 
8) Farfalla
9) Lolapal [X]
10) Fiammetta
11) Principessa [X]
12) Lunaiena [X]
13) Wolf [X]
14) Miss Acacia
15) Innominata
16) Marietto [X]
17) AnnaBlume [X]
18) Simy [X]
19) Disincantata
20) Feather
21) Oscuro [X]
22) Chiara Matraini 
23) Seth [X]
24) Buscopann [X]

interessati ma con riserva: Tebe,Flavia,Leda,Hellseven(?)

Disponibili a intestarsi legalmente il sito:
Perplesso

Disponibili a gestire tecnicamente il sito:
1) Tuba
2) Feather

Vi ricordo che chi volesse versare tramite ricarica telefonica,deve contattare Fiammetta,Farfalla o Tubarao

PS: chi avesse versato in giornata,lo scriva qui,così aggiorniamo la lista


----------



## Ultimo (26 Febbraio 2014)

Ribadisco che io non aderisco.


Ma se ci fossero degli utenti come Passante o Kid o altri ancora che volessero aderire e al momento non sono informati della transazione, come potrebbero questi eventualmente aderire nell'immediato futuro?


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ribadisco che io non aderisco.
> 
> 
> Ma se ci fossero degli utenti come Passante o Kid o altri ancora che volessero aderire e al momento non sono informati della transazione, come potrebbero questi eventualmente aderire nell'immediato futuro?


s'attaccano:mrgreen:

a parte gli scherzi ... che possiamo farci?


----------



## Ultimo (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> s'attaccano:mrgreen:
> 
> a parte gli scherzi ... che possiamo farci?



Non lo so, domandavo, eventualmente s'attaccano.


----------



## perplesso (26 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ribadisco che io non aderisco.
> 
> 
> Ma se ci fossero degli utenti come Passante o Kid o altri ancora che volessero aderire e al momento non sono informati della transazione, come potrebbero questi eventualmente aderire nell'immediato futuro?


Contattandomi privatamente,mi pare ovvio.  la porta è sempre aperta per chi vuole contribuire


----------



## Caciottina (27 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> 1) Rabarbaro [X]
> 2) Tubarao
> 3) Fantastica [X]
> 4) Nausicaa [X]
> ...


MISS HA VERSATO


----------



## disincantata (27 Febbraio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> MISS HA VERSATO



disincantata ha fatto ieri il bonifico.


----------



## perplesso (27 Febbraio 2014)

*quasi in dirittura d'arrivo*

1) Rabarbaro [X]
2) Tubarao 
3) Fantastica [X]
4) Nausicaa [X]
5) Sbriciolata [X]
6) PresidentLBJ
7) Perplesso 
8) Farfalla
9) Lolapal [X]
10) Fiammetta
11) Principessa [X]
12) Lunaiena [X]
13) Wolf [X]
14) Miss Caciotta [X]
15) Innominata
16) Marietto [X]
17) AnnaBlume [X]
18) Simy [X]
19) Disincantata [X]
20) Feather
21) Oscuro [X]
22) Chiara Matraini 
23) Seth [X]
24) Buscopann [X]

interessati ma con riserva: Tebe,Flavia,Leda,Hellseven(?)

Disponibili a intestarsi legalmente il sito:
Perplesso

Disponibili a gestire tecnicamente il sito:
1) Tuba
2) Feather

Vi ricordo che chi volesse versare tramite ricarica telefonica,deve contattare Fiammetta,Farfalla o Tubarao


----------



## Buscopann (28 Febbraio 2014)

Ma il lepidottero non ha ancora versato? 
Ora si spiega il ruolo di Farfy...fa la portaborse con le mazzette nella valigia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:   

:abbraccio:

:sorriso2:


----------



## Caciottina (28 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma il lepidottero non ha ancora versato?
> Ora si spiega il ruolo di Farfy...fa la portaborse con le mazzette nella valigia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> :abbraccio:
> ...



Hai capito si?!......
Robbbbba ma mani nei capelli. ..


----------



## Tubarao (28 Febbraio 2014)

Io ho la quota di Inno.....

Perpli, manda iban in pvt.....che ti verso la mia e la sua.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma il lepidottero non ha ancora versato?
> Ora si spiega il ruolo di Farfy...fa la portaborse con le mazzette nella valigia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> :abbraccio:
> ...


Scappo con tutte le quote...in realtà Perplesso si fida di me e ha scritto che alcuni utenti hanno versato ma le quote le ho ancora io hihihihi
Oggi faccio il bonifico con il totale...ntipatico


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Hai capito si?!......
> Robbbbba ma mani nei capelli. ..


Ntipatica pure tu


----------



## Caciottina (28 Febbraio 2014)

*guarda*

che basta essere onestamente intellettuali e dire le cose come stanno. ci aggreghiamo volentieri anche noi


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> che basta essere onestamente intellettuali e dire le cose come stanno. ci aggreghiamo volentieri anche noi


Perfetto


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> che basta essere onestamente intellettuali e dire le cose come stanno. ci aggreghiamo volentieri anche noi


ammazza. E 'ndo annate co 'sto capitale? A fregene?


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ammazza. E 'ndo annate co 'sto capitale? A fregene?



Suvvia, ci si paga una pizza per tutti!


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ammazza. E 'ndo annate co 'sto capitale? A fregene?


In questo momento anche Como andrebbe bene....


----------



## Tubarao (28 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ammazza. E 'ndo annate co 'sto capitale? *A fregene*?


Troppo In.

Ladispoli.


----------



## Caciottina (28 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ammazza. E 'ndo annate co 'sto capitale? A fregene?


ma te manco sai ndo sta' fregene, macche ne voi sape'....
invece ce ne andiamo  afare il picnic a tor pignattara, un nome un programma....
va bene?

se non va bene, e' ok, andiamo a fregene


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2014)

*Tuba*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Troppo In.
> 
> Ladispoli.


Capocotta no?spiaggia dei nudisti....però mi sa che non mi fanno entrare.


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Troppo In.
> 
> Ladispoli.




...


Mestre.


Questa è davvero brutta!


----------



## Buscopann (28 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scappo con tutte le quote...in realtà Perplesso si fida di me e ha scritto che alcuni utenti hanno versato ma le quote le ho ancora io hihihihi
> Oggi faccio il bonifico con il totale...ntipatico


Se scappi a Rho (con tutti quei soldi i Caraibi sono un sogno), fai un fischio che me prenno le ferie. 

Buscopann


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma te manco sai ndo sta' fregene, macche ne voi sape'....
> invece ce ne andiamo afare il picnic a tor pignattara, un nome un programma....
> va bene?
> 
> se non va bene, e' ok, andiamo a fregene


ciccia, ho sangue romano de Roma nelle vene, sallo. Probabilmente a Roma ho più parenti io di te


----------



## Caciottina (28 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ciccia, ho sangue romano de Roma nelle vene, sallo. Probabilmente a Roma ho più parenti io di te


come ne ho molti piu io in emilia romagna che te :ar:


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> come ne ho molti piu io in emilia romagna che te :ar:


... e si scoprì che Sbriciolata ero lo zio transgender di miss caciotta... ta daaa


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Se scappi a Rho (con tutti quei soldi i Caraibi sono un sogno), fai un fischio che me prenno le ferie.
> 
> Buscopann


È una proposta? Scappiamo insieme?


----------



## perplesso (28 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> È una proposta? Scappiamo insieme?


'Ndo vai te?


----------



## lolapal (28 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> È una proposta? Scappiamo insieme?


No, dico, ma te li vuoi prendere tutti tu?!?! 

Vista l'impossibilità dell'ibrido Rabarb-plesso, io avevo puntato Busco... ho sempre desiderato trasferirmi a Paperopoli, è il mio sogno di bambina. Ora mi si è infranto! 

Vabbè che oggi ho trovato il mio primo fan... ma non lo conosco così bene... tu che ne dici?


----------



## Tubarao (28 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> No, dico, ma te li vuoi prendere tutti tu?!?!
> 
> Vista l'impossibilità dell'ibrido Rabarb-plesso, io avevo puntato Busco... ho sempre desiderato trasferirmi a Paperopoli, è il mio sogno di bambina. Ora mi si è infranto!
> 
> Vabbè che oggi ho trovato il mio primo fan... ma non lo conosco così bene... tu che ne dici?


Tempo fa c'era un tipo qui sul forum (uno delle persone più educate che abbia mai conosciuto) che aveva un suo personalissimo Fan Club. Per non litigare.....avevano tutte la tessera Nr. 0 :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (28 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tempo fa c'era un tipo qui sul forum (uno delle persone più educate che abbia mai conosciuto) che aveva un suo personalissimo Fan Club. Per non litigare.....avevano tutte la tessera Nr. 0 :rotfl::rotfl:


Dove le fanno 'ste tessere? :carneval:

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tempo fa c'era un tipo qui sul forum (uno delle persone più educate che abbia mai conosciuto) che aveva un suo personalissimo Fan Club. Per non litigare.....avevano tutte la tessera Nr. 0 :rotfl::rotfl:


Dai che mi scende la lacrimuccia......


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> No, dico, ma te li vuoi prendere tutti tu?!?!
> 
> Vista l'impossibilità dell'ibrido Rabarb-plesso, io avevo puntato Busco... ho sempre desiderato trasferirmi a Paperopoli, è il mio sogno di bambina. Ora mi si è infranto!
> 
> Vabbè che oggi ho trovato il mio primo fan... ma non lo conosco così bene... tu che ne dici?


No no Busco per me é come Tuba. Amore platonico assolutamente


----------



## lolapal (28 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> No no Busco per me é come Tuba. *Amore platonico* assolutamente


Non pensavo potesse essere diversamente...  
Mi si apre un mondo... 

:bacio:


----------



## Tubarao (28 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> No no Busco per me é come Tuba. Amore platonico *imposto per istinto di sopravvivenza*..... assolutamente


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


>



Ma come dici tu...........prima o poi


----------



## Caciottina (28 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma come dici tu...........prima o poi


sfacciata


----------



## Tubarao (28 Febbraio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> sfacciata


Chi ? Farfie ? Noooooooo


----------



## perplesso (28 Febbraio 2014)

*ma anche mai*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ma come dici tu...........prima o poi


----------



## Caciottina (28 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Chi ? Farfie ? Noooooooo


pure te amico del sole....


----------



## Tubarao (28 Febbraio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> pure te amico del sole....


Il sole bacia i belli


----------



## Caciottina (28 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il sole bacia i belli



ma quando mai....il sole bacia tutti....


----------



## Tubarao (28 Febbraio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma quando mai....il sole bacia tutti....


Si, ma ai belli con la lingua.


----------



## Caciottina (28 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Si, ma ai belli con la lingua.



be no.....io non ho mai pomiciato col sole......come bacia piuttosto? troppa lingua ve'? mi da quell impressione li il sole....


----------



## Tubarao (28 Febbraio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> be no.....io non ho mai pomiciato col sole......come bacia piuttosto? troppa lingua ve'? mi da quell impressione li il sole....


Scalda.


----------



## Caciottina (28 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Scalda.


a be.....se lo becchi digli che ogni tanto potrebbe anche farsi vedere da queste parti......le nuvole e pioggia so troppo aggressivi......non ti danno manco il tempo di ambientarti e subito le mani addosso....e mamma mia....


----------



## Tubarao (28 Febbraio 2014)

Dopo ce parlo. Che st'infame pure qui oggi non si è fatto vedere......poi dice che uno emigra ai caraibi....


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> sfacciata


Io non sono mai sfacciata, almeno non seriamente Unica eccezione un vecchio utente che non scrive più che proprio non ne vuole sapere


----------



## Caciottina (28 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dopo ce parlo. Che st'infame pure qui oggi non si è fatto vedere......poi dice che uno emigra ai caraibi....


e tu perche sei meno tuba di prima?


----------



## Caciottina (28 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non sono mai sfacciata, almeno non seriamente Unica eccezione un vecchio utente che non scrive più che proprio non ne vuole sapere


io pero te lo avevo detto......mo non e' che voglio fare la parte di quella che cie: te lo avevo detto.....
pero'.....cacchio....sempre per fare la farfallina appresso a questi vecchiacchi di utenti.... 
sono sicura pero che se lo chiami.....in zero due e' qui


----------



## Tubarao (28 Febbraio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e tu perche sei meno tuba di prima?


Dici ? Ma no dai


----------



## perplesso (28 Febbraio 2014)

*A bbella*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> io pero te lo avevo detto......mo non e' che voglio fare la parte di quella che cie: te lo avevo detto.....
> pero'.....cacchio....sempre per fare la farfallina appresso a questi vecchiacchi di utenti....
> sono sicura pero che se lo chiami.....in zero due e' qui


te che t'allarghi?     lascia stare i consigli NON richiesti,che a Farfalla qui ce penzo io


----------



## Caciottina (28 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dici ? Ma no dai


dichi dichi, molto meno tubaroso del solito


----------



## Tubarao (28 Febbraio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> dichi dichi, molto meno tubaroso del solito


Non sono più il ghepardo di una volta.....sarà il buco dell'ozono


----------



## Caciottina (28 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> te che t'allarghi?     lascia stare i consigli NON richiesti,che a Farfalla qui ce penzo io


ahahahahaah rosichetti???
voglio solo sapere quanto ancora dovrai farti umiliare cosi da lei......dimmi ancora quanto


----------



## Caciottina (28 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non sono più il ghepardo di una volta.....sarà il buco dell'ozono


vabbe sarai piu blando....va bene.....dopotutto.....no? cioe'.....gli anni......cmq piu hai fattio il ghepardo prima invecchi...


----------



## Tubarao (28 Febbraio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> vabbe sarai piu blando....va bene.....dopotutto.....no? cioe'.....gli anni......cmq piu hai fattio il ghepardo prima invecchi...


Il riposo del ghepardo


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> No, dico, ma te li vuoi prendere tutti tu?!?!
> 
> Vista l'impossibilità dell'ibrido Rabarb-plesso, io avevo puntato Busco... ho sempre desiderato trasferirmi a Paperopoli, è il mio sogno di bambina. Ora mi si è infranto!
> 
> Vabbè che oggi ho trovato il mio primo fan... ma non lo conosco così bene... tu che ne dici?


Più innocui sono più ti piacciono. Strano.


----------



## disincantata (28 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più innocui sono più ti piacciono. Strano.



E' giovane, non ha l'esperienza per tenere testa ai bastardi!


----------



## Innominata (28 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io ho la quota di Inno.....
> 
> Perpli, manda iban in pvt.....che ti verso la mia e la sua.


Posso fare un'ottima recensione dell'Imminente Admin. Ha frequentato scuole tra le più prestigiose in città:up::up:


----------



## Fantastica (28 Febbraio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Posso fare un'ottima recensione dell'Imminente Admin. Ha frequentato scuole tra le più prestigiose in città:up::up:


Indipendentemente dalle scuole frequentate, anche io posso fare un'ottima recensione dell'imminente admin, e, volendo e potendo, anche una recinzione per l'eminente admin, che lo protegga nell'esercizio dilplomatico delle sue funzioni e finanche finzioni, trattandosi appunto di arte diplomatica. 
Auguri sentiti e fiduciosi:up:


----------



## Hellseven (28 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Indipendentemente dalle scuole frequentate, anche io posso fare un'ottima recensione dell'imminente admin, e, volendo e potendo, anche una recinzione per l'eminente admin, che lo protegga nell'esercizio dilplomatico delle sue funzioni e finanche finzioni, trattandosi appunto di arte diplomatica.
> Auguri sentiti e fiduciosi:up:


Autorevolezza, occorre autorevolezza in uno a carisma e capacità di mediazione: insomma chi ce la fa qui, potrà farcela come anti Renzi alle prosime politiche .... :carneval::up::smile: Scherzo ma mica poi tanto : un forum e'  un mondo in miniatura


----------



## lolapal (28 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più innocui sono più ti piacciono. Strano.





Sei geloso?


----------



## lolapal (28 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> E' giovane, non ha l'esperienza per tenere testa ai bastardi!


Sì... giovane dentro... 

:bacio:


----------



## Rabarbaro (28 Febbraio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Autorevolezza, occorre autorevolezza in uno a carisma e capacità di mediazione: insomma chi ce la fa qui, potrà farcela come anti Renzi alle prosime politiche .... :carneval::up::smile: Scherzo ma mica poi tanto : un forum e un mondo in miniatura


In questo forum circola meno cattiveria che in un asilo di bambini mormoni...


----------



## lolapal (28 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> In questo forum circola meno cattiveria che in un asilo di bambini mormoni...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

:inlove:


----------



## Rabarbaro (28 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> :inlove:


Mah, tutte codeste pulzelle che mi fanno gli occhi dolci e per San Valentino nessuna che si sia ricordata della mia passione per i Lindor...

Sono una capra schermo...


----------



## lolapal (28 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Mah, tutte codeste pulzelle che mi fanno gli occhi dolci e per San Valentino nessuna che si sia ricordata della mia passione per i Lindor...
> 
> Sono una capra schermo...


Io ho provato a infilarli nella porta usb, ma non ce l'hanno fatta... 

:smile:


----------



## Rabarbaro (28 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Io ho provato a infilarli nella porta usb, ma non ce l'hanno fatta...
> 
> :smile:


Nella SCSI entravano così bene.

Dannàto progresso!


----------



## lolapal (28 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Nella SCSI entravano così bene.
> 
> Dannàto progresso!



Vero!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

p.s.: anche l'accento hai messo! Mi fai sciogliere come un Lindor!


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> In questo forum circola meno cattiveria che in un asilo di bambini mormoni...


:smile::smile:


----------



## Minerva (1 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma dov'eri finita?
> Io avevo paura che JB ti avesse rapita, era sparito anche lui, poi lui è ricomparso e tu no... che paura.


ciao sbricio, come hai fatto a quotare un post che non esiste?
ad ogni modo vedo che ne hanno comunque preso atto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ciao sbricio, come hai fatto a quotare un post che non esiste?
> ad ogni modo vedo che ne hanno comunque preso atto.


CI ho i superpoteri. Anche tu come Lotharone, siete scettici. Vita grama per noi supereroi misconosciuti.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Marzo 2014)

Buondì!

Novità?


----------



## perplesso (5 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Buondì!
> 
> Novità?


stiamo finendo di raccogliere il denaro,dovrei riuscire a saldare Quibbel a brevissimo.   Aspetto che Tubarao mi dica qualcosa riguardo il passaggio di consegne dal punto di vista tecnico.

Ovviamente c'è sempre tempo per chi volesse ancora contribuire


----------



## perplesso (6 Marzo 2014)

*Bene popolo di Tradinet*

Il bonifico per Quibbelqurz è stato testè fatto.  se non ho sbagliato qualcosa,ma non credo,si tratta solo di aspettare i normali tempi tecnici per l'accredito dei soldi.

Quindi,aspettiamo solo che Quibbel ci dica il giorno esatto in cui prevede di "consegnarci le chiavi di casa" 

Grazie a tutti quelli che hanno contribuito,senza di voi non avremmo compiuto questo passo :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Il bonifico per Quibbelqurz è stato testè fatto.  se non ho sbagliato qualcosa,ma non credo,si tratta solo di aspettare i normali tempi tecnici per l'accredito dei soldi.
> 
> Quindi,aspettiamo solo che Quibbel ci dica il giorno esatto in cui prevede di "consegnarci le chiavi di casa"
> 
> Grazie a tutti quelli che hanno contribuito,senza di voi non avremmo compiuto questo passo :up:


Grazie a te, a voi ( Tuba )


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Il bonifico per Quibbelqurz è stato testè fatto.  se non ho sbagliato qualcosa,ma non credo,si tratta solo di aspettare i normali tempi tecnici per l'accredito dei soldi.
> 
> Quindi,aspettiamo solo che Quibbel ci dica il giorno esatto in cui prevede di "consegnarci le chiavi di casa"
> 
> Grazie a tutti quelli che hanno contribuito,senza di voi non avremmo compiuto questo passo :up:


di niente, dovere


----------



## Peretteo (6 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Il bonifico per Quibbelqurz è stato testè fatto.  se non ho sbagliato qualcosa,ma non credo,si tratta solo di aspettare i normali tempi tecnici per l'accredito dei soldi.
> 
> Quindi,aspettiamo solo che Quibbel ci dica il giorno esatto in cui prevede di "consegnarci le chiavi di casa"
> 
> Grazie a tutti quelli che hanno contribuito,senza di voi non avremmo compiuto questo passo :up:


figurati, è stato un piacere


----------



## Rabarbaro (6 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Il bonifico per Quibbelqurz è stato testè fatto.  se non ho sbagliato qualcosa,ma non credo,si tratta solo di aspettare i normali tempi tecnici per l'accredito dei soldi.
> 
> Quindi,aspettiamo solo che Quibbel ci dica il giorno esatto in cui prevede di "consegnarci le chiavi di casa"
> 
> Grazie a tutti quelli che hanno contribuito,senza di voi non avremmo compiuto questo passo :up:


Bene, ora Quib potrà andare in Baviera in tranquillità.

Grazie per l'impegno che avete profuso!


----------



## Sterminator (6 Marzo 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Bene, ora Quib potrà andare in Baviera in tranquillità.
> 
> Grazie per l'impegno che avete profuso!



:sorpreso:

ma non scrivera' piu' piu' piu' ?...

:triste::triste:


----------



## Rabarbaro (6 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> :sorpreso:
> 
> ma non scrivera' piu' piu' piu' ?...
> 
> :triste::triste:


Tranquillo: va solo in gita, poi torna...


----------



## Eratò (6 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> :sorpreso:
> 
> ma non scrivera' piu' piu' piu' ?...
> 
> :triste::triste:


Dai Stermy non piangere, ho il cuore a pezzi quando fai così


----------



## Sterminator (6 Marzo 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Tranquillo: va solo in gita, poi torna...


Giusto er tempo de sputtanarse li sordi der forum e poi ritorna in bolletta sparata...


----------



## Sterminator (6 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Dai Stermy non piangere, ho il cuore a pezzi quando fai così


ah si'? 

peggio pe te', signo'...:mrgreen:


----------



## Zod (6 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Giusto er tempo de kazzarse li sordi der forum e poi ritorna in bolletta sparata...


Si torna e vi dice che non avete capito un cazzo, che i 1200 Euro erano al mese.


----------



## Sterminator (6 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Si torna e vi dice che non avete capito un cazzo, che i 1200 Euro erano al mese.


a me?...
hai voja a sta' aspetta' 40 neuri da me...:rotfl:

e nun e' questione de aggettivi....:rotfl:


----------



## Rabarbaro (6 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Giusto er tempo de kazzarse li sordi der forum e poi ritorna in bolletta sparata...


Certo che dopo aver dato tutti i tuoi risparmi a Madoff, non hai più fiducia nel tuo prossimo...


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Si torna e vi dice che non avete capito un cazzo, che i 1200 Euro erano al mese.


Ma infatti gli abbian fatto l'elenco dei futuri contributori mensili : tu sei il primo della lista poi viene stermy ect


----------



## Sterminator (6 Marzo 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Certo che dopo aver dato tutti i tuoi risparmi a Madoff, non hai più fiducia nel tuo prossimo...


Ma pure prima de Madoff, Raba'...


----------



## Sterminator (6 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma infatti gli abbian fatto l'elenco dei futuri contributori mensili : tu sei il primo della lista poi viene stermy ect


come no...comincia a da' l'IBAN...


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> come no...comincia a da' l'IBAN...


non aver fretta a te te tocca maggio :carneval:


----------



## Zod (6 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma infatti gli abbian fatto l'elenco dei futuri contributori mensili : tu sei il primo della lista poi viene stermy ect


Se nel prezzo sei compresa anche tu potrei fare follie..


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2014)

io per sicurezza ne ho spediti 125, se poi non vi sono arrivati non è colpa mia, certi disservizi postali.
è tutto un magna magna


----------



## Eratò (6 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ah si'?
> 
> peggio pe te', signo'...:mrgreen:



Allora piangi e disperatiti facevo più duro...


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Se nel prezzo sei compresa anche tu potrei fare follie..


Ma io so meglio del forum :singleeye: Non compararmi con sti pixel :carneval:


----------



## Rabarbaro (6 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma pure prima de Madoff, Raba'...


E c'hai ragione, dopo Adam Smith la gente non si fida più ad andare neanche al mercato del pesce per paura di essere borseggiata dalla mano invisibile...


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> io per sicurezza ne ho spediti 125, se poi non vi sono arrivati non è colpa mia, certi disservizi postali.
> è tutto un magna magna


Eh Nfatti so arrivati a me e ci sono andata a mangiare : Bulgari di Milano :rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (6 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> non aver fretta a te te tocca maggio :carneval:


e nun posso, me dispas'...

so' gia' de comunioni...:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh Nfatti so arrivati a me e ci sono andata a mangiare : Bulgari di Milano :rotfl:


non vorrei sembrare gretta...se ti è rimasto del resto puoi mica rispedirmelo?


----------



## Sterminator (6 Marzo 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> E c'hai ragione, dopo Adam Smith la gente non si fida più ad andare neanche al mercato del pesce per paura di essere borseggiata dalla mano invisibile...


uh, non me ne parlare...:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e nun posso, me dispas'...
> 
> so' gia' de comunioni...:mrgreen:


Allora anticipiamo ad aprile :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (6 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Allora piangi e disperatiti facevo più duro...


so' sensibbbile...assai....


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non vorrei sembrare gretta...se ti è rimasto del resto puoi mica rispedirmelo?


Cacchio mi era rimasto ma l'ho dato come mancia al cameriere che mi serviva da bere :singleeye:Sorry :singleeye: ( che poi assomigliava a Clint de Noantri )


----------



## Sterminator (6 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh Nfatti so arrivati a me e ci sono andata a mangiare : Bulgari di Milano :rotfl:


e t'hanno dato pure er resto, no?...


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e t'hanno dato pure er resto, no?...


Eh si ma l'ho dato in mancia a Clint :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cacchio mi era rimasto ma l'ho dato come mancia al cameriere che mi serviva da bere :singleeye:Sorry :singleeye: ( che poi assomigliava a Clint de Noantri )


gli hai dato del tu, del lei o del voi?
mi mandi comunque 100 euro?


----------



## Sterminator (6 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Allora anticipiamo ad aprile :mrgreen:


aprile proprio no, per carita'....

"Leoni, ad aprile non maneggiate denaro!"
(Paolo Fox)

percio'....:rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (6 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh si ma l'ho dato in mancia a Clint :rotfl::rotfl:


maro' cosi' combinato sta?...:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> gli hai dato del tu, del lei o del voi?
> mi mandi comunque 100 euro?


Mi dava del lei ed io del tu ... Te li faccio mandare da Clint


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> maro' cosi' combinato sta?...:rotfl:


Oh ma le mance so consistenti :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> aprile proprio no, per carita'....
> 
> "Leoni, ad aprile non maneggiate denaro!"
> (Paolo Fox)
> ...


Ma infatti tu lascia fare a me che fo tutto io :mrgreen: Tanto so del sagittario : " dovrete occuparvi di questioni finanziarie per un amico " ( Paolo FAX ) :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (6 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oh ma le mance so consistenti :carneval:


Te me sa che sarai la prima bannata della nuova gestione...

e sei pure ramo finanza....:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (6 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma infatti tu lascia fare a me che fo tutto io :mrgreen: Tanto so del sagittario : " dovrete occuparvi di questioni finanziarie per un amico " ( Paolo FAX ) :mrgreen:


non ho amici...e soprattutto amiche....:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> non ho amici...e soprattutto amiche....:mrgreen:


Da Aprile ne avrai :carneval: se no l'oroscopo a che serve :singleeye:


----------



## Sterminator (6 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Da Aprile ne avrai :carneval: se no l'oroscopo a che serve :singleeye:


devo vede' er cammello prima de paga'...


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Te me sa che sarai la prima bannata della nuova gestione...
> 
> e sei pure ramo finanza....:mrgreen:


Ma no il capo mi stima :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (6 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma no il capo mi stima :mrgreen:


hai voja...proprio stima e' quella....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (6 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> so' sensibbbile...assai....




Si era capito


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> hai voja...proprio stima e' quella....
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:bleble: Be vorresti dire che  tu per esempio non mi stimi ? :maestra:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Marzo 2014)

*Stermyyyyyy uuhhuuu*




Sterminator ha detto:


> devo vede' er cammello prima de paga'...


salve STERMY sono cammello, mi stavi cercando? Ora sgancia les  dineros Chico


----------



## lolapal (7 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Il bonifico per Quibbelqurz è stato testè fatto.  se non ho sbagliato qualcosa,ma non credo,si tratta solo di aspettare i normali tempi tecnici per l'accredito dei soldi.
> 
> Quindi,aspettiamo solo che Quibbel ci dica il giorno esatto in cui prevede di "consegnarci le chiavi di casa"
> 
> Grazie a tutti quelli che hanno contribuito,senza di voi non avremmo compiuto questo passo :up:




Grazie a te, Tubarao e Rabarbaro per il tempo e la disponibilità!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Il bonifico per Quibbelqurz è stato testè fatto.  se non ho sbagliato qualcosa,ma non credo,si tratta solo di aspettare i normali tempi tecnici per l'accredito dei soldi.
> 
> Quindi,aspettiamo solo che Quibbel ci dica il giorno esatto in cui prevede di "consegnarci le chiavi di casa"
> 
> Grazie a tutti quelli che hanno contribuito,senza di voi non avremmo compiuto questo passo :up:



fatto


----------



## Nordica (7 Marzo 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Nessuna luce all'orizzonte e solo un muro di piogge interminabili in arrivo. Virtualmente e realmente, come si può vedere, su più fronti. Fronti che mi spingono a fare decisioni difficili.
> 
> Sto per voltare pagina nella mia vita, ancora una volta, vendo tutto quel che posseggo e pubblico ciò che è rimasto nascosto per decenni. Prima del tempo si intende, ma ormai non fa differenza. La mongolfiera non aspetta a lungo. Il vento si è sollevato e strattona l'ancora.
> 
> Cominciate a ragionare chi di voi potrebbe interessarsi del sito e forum di Tradiment.net, che dovrò lasciare a terra, troppa zavorra per le nuove avventure che mi attendono. Non lo regalo, perché ogni volta che ho dato via qualcosa senza chiedere nulla in cambio, è stato abbandonato, calpestato e rovinato.


non ci abbandonare!

questa e la mia spiaggia di salvezza. 

non lasciarcì!


----------



## perplesso (8 Marzo 2014)

*Tranquilla Nordica*



Nordica ha detto:


> non ci abbandonare!
> 
> questa e la mia spiaggia di salvezza.
> 
> non lasciarcì!


Al Forum adesso ci pensiamo noi  la tua spaiggia verrà conservata intatta


----------



## zanna (10 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Al Forum adesso ci pensiamo noi  la tua spaiggia verrà conservata intatta


E no eravamo daccordo nel costruirci il campo da volley ed il bar sulla spiaggia di nordica


----------



## Simy (14 Marzo 2014)

Rimettete tapatalk, vi prego


----------



## perplesso (14 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Rimettete tapatalk, vi prego


sarà fatto....anche se non sarà possibile farlo immediatamente


----------



## Ultimo (15 Marzo 2014)

come mai quib lo aveva tolto tapatalk ?


----------



## perplesso (15 Marzo 2014)

Non vi saprei rispondere,ma non appena saranno sistemati alcuni dettagli tecnici,si provvederà a rimetterlo


----------



## Ultimo (15 Marzo 2014)

Non pere fare polemica, d'altronde non sono un socio, ma chi ha deciso di metterlo? 

Ne avete già parlato sicuramente e io non ho letto.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non pere fare polemica, d'altronde non sono un socio, ma chi ha deciso di metterlo?
> 
> Ne avete già parlato sicuramente e io non ho letto.


Se ben ricordi c'era. Poi quib lo tolse per un problema nel sistema.
Se il problema si riesce a risolvere sarebbe carino per chi usa i cell riaverlo.
Non credo che nessuno ha scritto nulla a riguardo.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se ben ricordi c'era. Poi quib lo tolse per un problema nel sistema.
> Se il problema si riesce a risolvere sarebbe carino per chi usa i cell riaverlo.
> Non credo che nessuno ha scritto nulla a riguardo.



No non ricordo, ma non è fondamentale, non cambierebbe nulla.


La prima  domanda che feci era per capire se appunto quib avesse avuto un motivo valido per togliere tatapalk. E se questo motivo era valido e se adesso qualcuno era più capace di quib nell'eliminare il problema se problema ci fosse stato. 

Tanto per capire ma qualcuno di voi ha un potere decisionale in più rispetto agli altri? E' una curiosità mia.


----------



## disincantata (15 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Rimettete tapatalk, vi prego


Cos'è?


----------



## perplesso (15 Marzo 2014)

*per maggiori dettagli*



disincantata ha detto:


> Cos'è?


http://www.androidpit.it/tapatalk-hd-la-migliore-app-per-i-forum-su-tablet


----------



## disincantata (15 Marzo 2014)

Grazie.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No non ricordo, ma non è fondamentale, non cambierebbe nulla.
> 
> 
> La prima  domanda che feci era per capire se appunto quib avesse avuto un motivo valido per togliere tatapalk. E se questo motivo era valido e se adesso qualcuno era più capace di quib nell'eliminare il problema se problema ci fosse stato.
> ...


Ma scherzi?!
Abbiamo versato solo una quota e siamo utenti come gli altri. Perplesso é l'unico che risponde legalmente del sito come in precedenza quibb. Tuba si occuperà della parte informatica. Non so i dettagli anche perchè non ci capisco un piffero


----------



## Ultimo (15 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma scherzi?!
> Abbiamo versato solo una quota e siamo utenti come gli altri. Perplesso é l'unico che risponde legalmente del sito come in precedenza quibb. Tuba si occuperà della parte informatica. Non so i dettagli anche perchè non ci capisco un piffero



Perfetto, allora abbiamo letto le stesse identiche cose.


----------



## Simy (15 Marzo 2014)

visto che c'è chi deve rompere il cazzo per qualunque cose riporto il post di quibb dove diceva che era stato tolto momentaneamente per risolvere un problema. la mia era una semplice richiesta. 

http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-libero/19290-tapatalk-gratuito/page2?highlight=tapatalk

perplè fa una cosa lascia perde, continuerò a non collegarmi da cell.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> visto che c'è chi deve rompere il cazzo per qualunque cose riporto il post di quibb dove diceva che era stato tolto momentaneamente per risolvere un problema. la mia era una semplice richiesta.
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-libero/19290-tapatalk-gratuito/page2?highlight=tapatalk
> 
> perplè fa una cosa lascia perde, continuerò a non collegarmi da cell.


Eventualmente chi ha il cazzo sono io, e non volevo "disturbarti". In questo caso stai rompendo il cazzo tu a me diventando offensiva. 

Se poi invece gradivi che non ponessi domande che servissero al forum, bhe attaccati.


----------



## Simy (15 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eventualmente chi ha il cazzo sono io, e non volevo "disturbarti". In questo caso stai rompendo il cazzo tu a me diventando offensiva.
> 
> Se poi invece gradivi che non ponessi domande che servissero al forum, bhe attaccati.



è inutile che fai il paraculo con me, sei tu che hai iniziato con la polemica. 
e ora ciao. non  c'ho tempo da perdere con te.


----------



## perplesso (15 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> visto che c'è chi deve rompere il cazzo per qualunque cose riporto il post di quibb dove diceva che era stato tolto momentaneamente per risolvere un problema. la mia era una semplice richiesta.
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-libero/19290-tapatalk-gratuito/page2?highlight=tapatalk
> 
> perplè fa una cosa lascia perde, continuerò a non collegarmi da cell.


Non vedo perchè si dovrebbe rinunciare ad un'applicazione comoda per tutti 

se volete,possiamo aprire un 3d-sondaggio in cui si spiega l'utilità di Tapatalk (io credevo che tutti lo conoscessero,ma pare non sia così) per il forum e si vede quanti sono effettivamente interessati.

Ovviamente io appoggio la richiesta di re-introdurlo appena possibile


----------



## Ultimo (15 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> è inutile che fai il paraculo con me, sei tu che hai iniziato con la polemica.
> e ora ciao. non c'ho tempo da perdere con te.




Ti sbagli signorinella, io non faccio il paraculo.


Io non ho innescato una polemica, la polemica la stai innescando tu con dei modi veramente sgradeveli prima dandomi del rompicazi ora del paraculo. 

Quindi direi che sei molto maleducata. oltre che pizzicarella.


----------



## Simy (15 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti sbagli signorinella, io non faccio il paraculo.
> 
> 
> Io non ho innescato una polemica, la polemica la stai innescando tu con dei modi veramente sgradeveli prima dandomi del rompicazi ora del paraculo.
> ...



Che vuol dire pizzicarella?

sul resto ripeto, non fare il paraculo, perchè t'ho capito. se quella cosa non l'avessi scritta io non avresti detto nulla.


----------



## perplesso (15 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti sbagli signorinella, io non faccio il paraculo.
> 
> 
> Io non ho innescato una polemica, la polemica la stai innescando tu con dei modi veramente sgradeveli prima dandomi del rompicazi ora del paraculo.
> ...


Simy ha fatto una richiesta molto semplice,cui ho risposto pensando che Tapatalk fosse un'applicazione nota a tutti,ma pare che non sia così.

Se tu 6 tra coloro che non la conoscono,puoi leggere il link che postato sopra a Disincantata,così anche tu puoi capire perchè sarebbe utile averlo (non appena possibile)

non c'è altro,quindi per favore non creiamo un caso sul nulla


----------



## Simy (15 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Simy ha fatto una richiesta molto semplice,cui ho risposto pensando che Tapatalk fosse un'applicazione nota a tutti,ma pare che non sia così.
> 
> Se tu 6 tra coloro che non la conoscono,puoi leggere il link che postato sopra a Disincantata,così anche tu puoi capire perchè sarebbe utile averlo (non appena possibile)
> 
> non c'è altro,quindi per favore non creiamo un caso sul nulla



Tranquillo, fai finta che non abbia chiesto nulla. lascia tutto com'è. poi ti verranno a dire che fai favoritismi altrimenti.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Che vuol dire pizzicarella?
> 
> sul resto ripeto, non fare il paraculo, perchè t'ho capito. se quella cosa non l'avessi scritta io non avresti detto nulla.



Sono soltanto illazioni tue, leggiti quello che ci siamo scritti io e farfalla e capiresti che il discorso era finito.

E per farti capire ( anche se non me ne freaga una minchia farti capire) sono d'accordo con perplesso se apre un treddì non tanto e solo per metere tatapalk, ma soprattutto se metterlo non darebbe più gli stesi problemi che prima dava. Nel caso in cui tatapalk non dovesse dare problemi al forum ne sarei contento dell'aggiunta.

Ora vedi di evitarmi sul serio che discutere con te sta diventando veramente inutile. 


Sono fino ad adesso rimasto garbato nel risponerti ma non provocarmi. Guarda che non è una minaccia è una maniera per dirti che potrei scendere ai tuoi livelli.


----------



## disincantata (15 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Tranquillo, fai finta che non abbia chiesto nulla. lascia tutto com'è. poi ti verranno a dire che fai favoritismi altrimenti.



Se è utile è utile a molti, non si favorisce nessuno se non il forum stesso.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Simy ha fatto una richiesta molto semplice,cui ho risposto pensando che Tapatalk fosse un'applicazione nota a tutti,ma pare che non sia così.
> 
> Se tu 6 tra coloro che non la conoscono,puoi leggere il link che postato sopra a Disincantata,così anche tu puoi capire perchè sarebbe utile averlo (non appena possibile)
> 
> non c'è altro,quindi per favore non creiamo un caso sul nulla


Conosco tatapalk, non ho domandato cosa fose tatapalk. Ho domandato perchè quib l'avesse tolta e se rimetendola non ci saremmo ritrovati gli stessi problemi che ha riscontrato quib. 
Non sono io che creo problemi. è Simy e direi anche tu visto la decisione che prendi senza consultare i soci.


----------



## Simy (15 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono soltanto illazioni tue, leggiti quello che ci siamo scritti io e farfalla e capiresti che il discorso era finito.
> 
> E per farti capire ( anche se non me ne freaga una minchia farti capire) sono d'accordo con perplesso se apre un treddì non tanto e solo per metere tatapalk, ma soprattutto se metterlo non darebbe più gli stesi problemi che prima dava. Nel caso in cui tatapalk non dovesse dare problemi al forum ne sarei contento dell'aggiunta.
> 
> ...



Perchè che fai? sai cosa cazzo me ne frega di te? io ti evito ogni giorno, sei tu che tra le righe provochi sempre. e visto che ci sto adesso te lo dico chiaro e tondo che sei la persona più falsa e meschina che abbia mai avuto la sfortuna di incontrare. 

ah e non me ne può fregare di meno di essere maleducata con te.

vaffanculo.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Conosco tatapalk, non ho domandato cosa fose tatapalk. Ho domandato perchè quib l'avesse tolta e se rimetendola non ci saremmo ritrovati gli stessi problemi che ha riscontrato quib.
> Non sono io che creo problemi. è Simy e direi anche tu visto la decisione che prendi senza consultare i soci.


Ma quali soci?
Quibb ti ha mai consultato prima di prendere decisioni. No. Ha chiesto se ci andava bene toglierlo no. Quindi? Ora Perplesso ha scritto che potrebbe aprire un sondaggio se lo fa bene se no va bene uguale.
Io sono solo grata a Perplesso di essersi preso sta bega vediamo di non farlo pentire da subito. E che cazzo!


----------



## perplesso (15 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Conosco tatapalk, non ho domandato cosa fosse tatapalk. Ho domandato perchè quib l'avesse tolta e se rimetendola non ci saremmo ritrovati gli stessi problemi che ha riscontrato quib.
> Non sono io che creo problemi. è Simy e direi anche tu visto la decisione che prendi senza consultare i soci.


quindi ammetti che stai facendo polemica sul nulla,visto che nessuna decisione è stata presa,semplicemente si parla di re-introdurre un'opzione già esistente attualmente in sospeso per problemi tecnici.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Conosco tatapalk, non ho domandato cosa fose tatapalk. Ho domandato perchè quib l'avesse tolta e se rimetendola non ci saremmo ritrovati gli stessi problemi che ha riscontrato quib.
> Non sono io che creo problemi. è Simy e direi anche tu visto la decisione che prendi senza consultare i soci.


Così a naso ritengo che se i problemi dovessero sussistere sia perpli  che tuba vi rinunceranno, lo scopo credo sia ampliare i servizi a favore dell'utenza se si può fare bene se no presumo non lo faranno ... mi sembra ragionevole


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Marzo 2014)

Buonasera,

volevo sottolineare e confermare, anche se è già stato scritto da farfalla, che non esistono soci.

perplesso è/sarà quello che è/era quibbel.

chi ha contribuito lo ha fatto "a fondo perduto" come più volte è stato ribadito, ovvero nessun obbligo e nessun potere.
nessuna capacità decisionale, nessuna influenza e nessuna voglia di influenzare. 
Perchè, sostanzialmente, sarebbe una enorme rottura inutile di scatole 

Ci sono state più volte domande sull'eventuale "potere" che avrebbero acquisito i contributori, e immagino che dopo un pò, bè, ci si irriti. Bè non è che lo immagino 

Sono altresí convinta che passato qualche mese non ci si ricorderà neppure piü di chi ha contribuito e non ci si porrà neppure la domanda


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Buonasera,
> 
> volevo sottolineare e confermare, anche se è già stato scritto da farfalla, che non esistono soci.
> 
> ...


Condivido


----------



## Principessa (15 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Buonasera,
> 
> volevo sottolineare e confermare, anche se è già stato scritto da farfalla, che non esistono soci.
> 
> ...


Quoterrimo.

Io ho contribuito perche' ci tenevo che questo spazio restasse, esattamente cosi come e'.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Marzo 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Quoterrimo.
> 
> Io ho contribuito perche' ci tenevo che questo spazio restasse, esattamente cosi come e'.


Quoteremmo mi garba assai  ciao :smile:


----------



## perplesso (15 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Così a naso ritengo che se i problemi dovessero sussistere sia perpli  che tuba vi rinunceranno, lo scopo credo sia ampliare i servizi a favore dell'utenza se si può fare bene se no presumo non lo faranno ... mi sembra ragionevole


Esatto,lo scopo è facilitare la fruibilità del forum anche per chi si connette da tablet e smartphone.

Sono fiducioso del fatto che si riesca ad implementare questa soluzione,che sono certo andrà a beneficio di tutti.

Poi vabbeh sostenere che Simy crei problemi è talmente una cazzata da non meritare neppure un commento.

Questo forum esiste perchè ci sono persone come la mia Sorellina.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Esatto,lo scopo è facilitare la fruibilità del forum anche per chi si connette da tablet e smartphone.
> 
> Sono fiducioso del fatto che si riesca ad implementare questa soluzione,che sono certo andrà a beneficio di tutti.
> 
> ...


Per quanto mi riguarda sono certa che saprai ( saprete con tuba ) gestire benissimo tutto  Simy ha fatto una richiesta assolutamente condivisibile


----------



## Ultimo (17 Marzo 2014)

*Per essere chiari*



perplesso ha detto:


> Esatto,lo scopo è facilitare la fruibilità del forum anche per chi si connette da tablet e smartphone.
> 
> Sono fiducioso del fatto che si riesca ad implementare questa soluzione,che sono certo andrà a beneficio di tutti.
> 
> ...


Mi è stato detto che rompo il cazzo giusto giusto dalla tua sorellina. Se rileggi " ma non me ne frega una cippa se rileggi oppure no" avevo posto delle domande perchè appunto quib se lo aveva tolto qualche problema lo aveva riscontrato. *Ora se Tubarao o altri ancora riescono a rimettere tatapalk a me personalmente non mi cambia nulla, anzi potrebbe agevolarmi. 
*
Ritornando su Simy e la tua difesa nei suoi confronti, mi sta anche bene, e qua riporto non solo il fatto che mi è stato detto che rompo il cazzo ma anche che sono paraculo. Non devo spiegare il perchè riscrivo il discorso del paraculo vero? 

Con tutto il rispetto e anche no, di paraculismo si nota bene chi lo è in queste ultime pagine, e chi ha rotto il cazzo. 

Se vi aspettate che me ne stia muto quando ho qualcosa ho da dire aspetterete inutilmente.
Questa ,vi confermo che è polemica, perchè le pagine dietro dicono tutto ma mi piace a questo punto rimarcare.


----------



## perplesso (17 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi è stato detto che rompo il cazzo giusto giusto dalla tua sorellina. Se rileggi " ma non me ne frega una cippa se rileggi oppure no" avevo posto delle domande perchè appunto quib se lo aveva tolto qualche problema lo aveva riscontrato. *Ora se Tubarao o altri ancora riescono a rimettere tatapalk a me personalmente non mi cambia nulla, anzi potrebbe agevolarmi.
> *
> Ritornando su Simy e la tua difesa nei suoi confronti, mi sta anche bene, e qua riporto non solo il fatto che mi è stato detto che rompo il cazzo ma anche che sono paraculo. Non devo spiegare il perchè riscrivo il discorso del paraculo vero?
> 
> ...


terremo presente che fai polemica per fare polemica.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> terremo presente che fai polemica per fare polemica.



Errore. Non ho fatto polemica nei post passati, se non in quello in cui l'ho scritto. al contrario di altri.


----------



## perplesso (17 Marzo 2014)

*elenco aggiornato*

1) Rabarbaro [X]
2) Tuba [X]
3) Fantastica [X]
4) Nausicaa [X]
5) Sbriciolata [X]
6) PresidentLBJ
7) Perplesso [X]
8) Farfalla [X]
9) Lolapal [X]
10) Fiammetta [X]
11) Principessa [X]
12) Lunaiena [X]
13) Wolf [X]
14) Miss Acacia [X]
15) Innominata [X]
16) Marietto [X]
17) AnnaBlume [X]
18) Simy [X]
19) Disincantata [X]
20) Feather [X]
21) Oscuro [X]
22) Chiara Matraini [X]
23) Seth [X]
24) Buscopann [X]


Disponibili a intestarsi legalmente il sito:
Perplesso

Disponibili a gestire tecnicamente il sito:
1) Tuba
2) Feather


----------



## Hellseven (17 Marzo 2014)

Io credo, sbagliando ovviamente, che la gestione tecnica del sito e la sua intestazione non possano non comportare (giustamente, peraltro) ipso facto una potestas di controllo sul forum e sui suoi contenuti così come credo che coloro che non hanno versato il proprio obolo per far parte della cordata cessionaria (io in primis) debbano in qualche modo comportarsi come ospiti in casa altrui e non possano pretedere di avere voce in capitolo sulla gestione del forum più di tanto.
Credo anche che invece coloro che l'obolo l'hanno versato possano e debbano esprimere la propria volontà attraverso eventuali votazioni tra pari con maggioranze semplici e eventualmente farsi portatori all'interno di questa sorta di assemblea delle istanze che vengono dagli altri utenti.
Redigiamo un atto costituitivo con annesso regolamento del Forum?


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Marzo 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Io credo, sbagliando ovviamente, che la gestione tecnica del sito e la sua intestazione non possano non comportare (giustamente, peraltro) ipso facto una potestas di controllo sul forum e sui suoi contenuti così come credo che coloro che non hanno versato il proprio obolo per far parte della cordata cessionaria (io in primis) debbano in qualche modo comportarsi come ospiti in casa altrui e non possano pretedere di avere voce in capitolo sulla gestione del forum più di tanto.
> *Credo anche che invece coloro che l'obolo l'hanno versato possano e debbano esprimere la propria volontà attraverso eventuali votazioni tra pari con maggioranze semplici e eventualmente farsi portatori all'interno di questa sorta di assemblea delle istanze che vengono dagli altri utenti.*
> Redigiamo un atto costituitivo con annesso regolamento del Forum?



Dì la verità, tu odi ogni singolo utente che ha versato, vero?


----------



## perplesso (17 Marzo 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Io credo, sbagliando ovviamente, che la gestione tecnica del sito e la sua intestazione non possano non comportare (giustamente, peraltro) ipso facto una potestas di controllo sul forum e sui suoi contenuti così come credo che coloro che non hanno versato il proprio obolo per far parte della cordata cessionaria (io in primis) debbano in qualche modo comportarsi come ospiti in casa altrui e non possano pretedere di avere voce in capitolo sulla gestione del forum più di tanto.
> Credo anche che invece coloro che l'obolo l'hanno versato possano e debbano esprimere la propria volontà attraverso eventuali votazioni tra pari con maggioranze semplici e eventualmente farsi portatori all'interno di questa sorta di assemblea delle istanze che vengono dagli altri utenti.
> Redigiamo un atto costituitivo con annesso regolamento del Forum?


al momento la volontà di chi ha partecipato alla cordata è di lasciar fare a me ed a Tuba.  ovviamente chi volesse partecipare alla fase amministrativa sarebbe ben accolto e cercheremmo di trovare una soluzione.


La questione di ieri del 3d scomparso haq ben dimostrato (spero) che di fronte ad una motivata richiesta proveniente da chi non ha partecipato alla raccolta fondi si risponde con la medesima cortesia e sollecitudine (nei limiti del ragionevole)

Qui tutti coloro che non manifestano aperta malafede hanno pari diritti (e doveri) di essere ascoltati e presi in considerazione


----------



## Hellseven (17 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Dì la verità, tu odi ogni singolo utente che ha versato, vero?


E perché mai? 
A parte che non sono capace di odiare - ed è forse uno dei miei molti limiti -  al contrario, io sono grato ad ogni utente che ha versato, perché lo ha fatto disinteressatamente.
E davvero l'idea di poter in qualche modo canalizzare il dissenso in una via in qualche modo istituzionale che non generi le sceneggiate o polemiche millenarie che spesso rompono le scatole a tutti (o a molti) mi pareva un'idea in qualche modo non proprio malvagia.
Ovviamente ciò s'inserirebbe nell'eterno conflitto tra Libertà & Ordine che resta irrisolto dai tempi del primo ominide sulla faccia della terra.


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Marzo 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> E perché mai?
> A parte che non sono capace di odiare - ed è forse uno dei miei molti limiti -  al contrario, io sono grato ad ogni utente che ha versato, perché lo ha fatto disinteressatamente.
> E davvero l'idea di poter in qualche modo canalizzare il dissenso in una via in qualche modo istituzionale che non generi le sceneggiate o polemiche millenarie che spesso rompono le scatole a tutti (o a molti) mi pareva un'idea in qualche modo non proprio malvagia.
> Ovviamente ciò s'inserirebbe nell'eterno conflitto tra Libertà & Ordine che resta irrisolto dai tempi del primo ominide sulla faccia della terra.



Bè, era uno scherzo 

Dirci che avremmo l'obbligo di metterci a discutere, proporre, votare, proporre e votare magari pure sul tipo di voto  mi sembrava crudeltà


----------



## Minerva (17 Marzo 2014)

che ansia...le crocette sembrano tutti caduti in guerra.
una prece


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Io credo, sbagliando ovviamente, che la gestione tecnica del sito e la sua intestazione non possano non comportare (giustamente, peraltro) ipso facto una potestas di controllo sul forum e sui suoi contenuti così come credo che coloro che non hanno versato il proprio obolo per far parte della cordata cessionaria (io in primis) debbano in qualche modo comportarsi come ospiti in casa altrui e non possano pretedere di avere voce in capitolo sulla gestione del forum più di tanto.
> Credo anche che invece coloro che l'obolo l'hanno versato possano e debbano esprimere la propria volontà attraverso eventuali votazioni tra pari con maggioranze semplici e eventualmente farsi portatori all'interno di questa sorta di assemblea delle istanze che vengono dagli altri utenti.
> Redigiamo un atto costituitivo con annesso regolamento del Forum?


vediamo di non dire cavolate. io una volta ci misi dei soldi qui e mi hanno pure bannato. e mica ho rinfacciato il mio obolo. quindi non credo che chi ha voluto mettere soldi debba avere voce in capitolo. ce l'avrà? spero di no


----------



## Hellseven (17 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bè, era uno scherzo
> 
> Dirci che avremmo l'obbligo di metterci a discutere, proporre, votare, proporre e votare magari pure sul tipo di voto  mi sembrava crudeltà


Però credimi io sono certo - conoscendo un pò per deformazione professionale e un po' perché mi pregio di conoscere i miei simili - che già nel momento in cui Tizio è assurto al ruolo di gestore (o come lo si voglia chiamare) del forum, in quello stesso istante non solo si sono formati alcuni equlibri interni a scapito di altri, ma si è assunto un onere di imparzialità che già una parte dell'utenza non gli riconsoce (basta leggere tra le righe di alcuni post, non invento nulla).
E allora l'unico modo, non secondo me ma secondo la Storia delle Società civili, per non creare scontento o comunque limitarlo, secondo me è convogliarlo attraverso delle regole che ove non condivise da TUTTI - il che è oggettivamente improbabile - siano almeno discusse prima di essere approvate da una maggioranza.
Eretico?


----------



## Hellseven (17 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> vediamo di non dire cavolate. *io una volta ci misi dei soldi qui e mi hanno pure bannato.* e mica ho rinfacciato il mio obolo. quindi non credo che chi ha voluto mettere soldi debba avere voce in capitolo. ce l'avrà? spero di no


Però scusami Angioletto: se anche tu versi una quota di partecipazione o quello che è stato, mica questo ti esime dal rispetto delle regole?
Voglio dire probabilmente se sei stato bannato ci sarano stati dei motivi.
Ma, ti dico che, a maggior ragione, ove tu fossi stato INGIUSTAMENTE bannato, se ci fossero state delle regole certe e note e a tutti, probabilmente chi ti ha bannato avrebbe dovuto quanto meno motivare pubblicamente il perché del suo gesto.
Vogliamo non dividere tra oblatori e non oblatori?
Ok, ma almeno un regolamento vogliamo darcelo?


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Marzo 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Però credimi io sono certo - conoscendo un pò per deformazione professionale e un po' perché mi pregio di conoscere i miei simili - che già nel momento in cui Tizio è assurto al ruolo di gestore (o come lo si voglia chiamare) del forum, in quello stesso istante non solo si sono formati alcuni equlibri interni a scapito di altri, ma si è assunto un onere di imparzialità che già una parte dell'utenza non gli riconsoce (basta leggere tra le righe di alcuni post, non invento nulla).
> E allora l'unico modo, non secondo me ma secondo la Storia delle Società civili, per non creare scontento o comunque limitarlo, secondo me è convogliarlo attraverso delle regole che ove non condivise siano almeno discusse prima di essere approvata da una magioranza.
> Eretico?



Guarda, mi è capitato spesso di fare paragoni tra il forum e la società reale, quando si discuteva dei verdi e rossi, dell'anonimato, del ban etc.

però... siamo in un forum  E' chiaro che si desidera che questo posto piaccia a tante persone, ma alla fine, se a una persona certe cose proprio non vanno non è che ha qui proprietà e le scuole dei figli. Fare "armi e bagagli" e andarsene è mooooolto meno problematico che nella realtà.
E se l'amministratore diventasse profondamente malvagio, non potrebbe certo fare i danni di dittatori in regimi totalitari....

Speriamo che l'admin sia un dittatore illuminato, e godiamoci questo forum.


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Marzo 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Però scusami Angioletto: se anche tu versi una quota di partecipazione o quello che è stato, mica questo ti esime dal rispetto delle regole?
> Voglio dire probabilmente se sei stato bannato ci sarano stati dei motivi.
> Ma, ti dico che, a maggior ragione, ove tu fossi stato INGIUSTAMENTE bannato, se ci fossero state delle regole certe e note e a tutti, probabilmente chi ti ha bannato avrebbe dovuto quanto meno motivare pubblicamente il perché del suo gesto.
> Vogliamo non dividere tra oblatori e non oblatori?
> *Ok, ma almeno un regolamento vogliamo darcelo?*


Ma il regolamento c'è!


----------



## Hellseven (17 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma il regolamento c'è!


Ma non sarebbe meglio uno condiviso, approvato democraticamente e che venga fatto rispettare, con strumenti noti a tutti, una buona volta?


----------



## perplesso (17 Marzo 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Però scusami Angioletto: se anche tu versi una quota di partecipazione o quello che è stato, mica questo ti esime dal rispetto delle regole?
> Voglio dire probabilmente se sei stato bannato ci sarano stati dei motivi.
> Ma, ti dico che, a maggior ragione, ove tu fossi stato INGIUSTAMENTE bannato, se ci fossero state delle regole certe e note e a tutti, probabilmente chi ti ha bannato avrebbe dovuto quanto meno motivare pubblicamente il perché del suo gesto.
> Vogliamo non dividere tra oblatori e non oblatori?
> Ok, ma almeno un regolamento vogliamo darcelo?


se intendi un regolamento generale del forum,esso esiste e dovresti pure averlo letto al momento dell'iscrizione

se intendi un regolamento interno alla cordata dei sottoscrittori,ma se la gente ti sta dicendo che ha versato a fondo perduto e gli sta bene così,dove sta il problema?

la divisione tra oblatori e non la vedete solo voi.  io già ieri sera penso di aver smentito coi fatti questa teoria assurda.

non ho voglia di sprecare tempo dietro a polemiche e dietrologie.


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Marzo 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ma non sarebbe meglio uno condiviso, approvato democraticamente e che venga fatto rispettare, con strumenti noti a tutti, una buona volta?



La democrazia è faticosa Hell.
Fatichiamo ove ne vale veramente la pena.

Qua si sta bene. Chi non sta bene -opinione personalissimissimissima- non starebbe bene con nessun metodo. Chi fa caciare, lo farebbe con ogni metodo.
Il problema è sempre tra pochi utenti dotati -cosa bellissima per loro e per il forum per la gran parte del tempo- di forte personalità.

La maggior parte usa il forum per: scrivere, leggere, scrivere, leggere, fuori da problemi di moderazione, anonimato, ban, approvazioni. Richiesti, danno il loro parere, ma in fondo, non è importante e non cambia le cose.

A parte questo.

Chi amministra è uno. Chi si ciuccia e le fatiche e le conseguenze legali, è uno --> Si seguono le sue regole. A me sembra giusto. Il giorno che vorrò poter far valere il mio voto, mi aprirò un forum mio, o chiederò a Perplesso di poter mettere anche il mio impegno costante, regolare, il mio tempo, il mio nome e cognome, la mia responsabilità, in questo forum. Il mio eventuale impegno finanziario etc etc.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Marzo 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Io credo, sbagliando ovviamente, che la gestione tecnica del sito e la sua intestazione non possano non comportare (giustamente, peraltro) ipso facto una potestas di controllo sul forum e sui suoi contenuti così come credo che coloro che non hanno versato il proprio obolo per far parte della cordata cessionaria (io in primis) debbano in qualche modo comportarsi come ospiti in casa altrui e non possano pretedere di avere voce in capitolo sulla gestione del forum più di tanto.
> Credo anche che invece coloro che l'obolo l'hanno versato possano e debbano esprimere la propria volontà attraverso eventuali votazioni tra pari con maggioranze semplici e eventualmente farsi portatori all'interno di questa sorta di assemblea delle istanze che vengono dagli altri utenti.
> Redigiamo un atto costituitivo con annesso regolamento del Forum?


Credi male.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> se intendi un regolamento generale del forum,esso esiste e dovresti pure averlo letto al momento dell'iscrizione
> 
> se intendi un regolamento interno alla cordata dei sottoscrittori,ma se la gente ti sta dicendo che ha versato a fondo perduto e gli sta bene così,dove sta il problema?
> 
> ...


Comunque sono due gg che sei amministratore e dopo tutti i proclami d'amore che mi hai fatto in un anno non mi hai ancora nominata first lady


----------



## Hellseven (17 Marzo 2014)

Io non faccio polemica, non capisco davvero da dove tu possa trarre questa idea.
Mi sono permesso di lanciare un'idea, tutto qui. 
Un'idea che tende a rendere specchiata una gestione che altrimenti presta il fianco a facili crtiche di partiginaeria, come sempre è avvenuto qui sopra, da sempre, mi è sembrato di capire.
Era nell'interesse soprattutto della nuova gestione stessa, non mio.
Sai, perplesso, io credo che un problema non è che non ci sia quando noi non lo vediamo, ma non c'è quando nessuno lo vede.
E qui qualcuno che lo vede, a leggere pochi post più in la, sembrerebbe esserci.
Comunque se serve sono qui.
Un caro saluto


----------



## Hellseven (17 Marzo 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Credi male.


Lo spero di tutto cuore.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Marzo 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Lo spero di tutto cuore.


----------



## Hellseven (17 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> *La democrazia è faticosa Hell.*
> Fatichiamo ove ne vale veramente la pena.
> 
> Qua si sta bene. Chi non sta bene -opinione personalissimissimissima- non starebbe bene con nessun metodo. Chi fa caciare, lo farebbe con ogni metodo.
> ...


Vero.
Ma quell'uno, di grazia, che si ciuccia le fatiche e le conseguenze legali, è stato scelto da chi?
le risposte possibili mi sembrano due: da coloro che hanno acquistato pro quota il forum.
Ed allora hanno ragione quelli che dicono che chi ha comprato ha più potere: avreste nominato il nuovo aministratore (come è assolutamente legittmo, per carità) - senza consultare i non comproprietari.
seconda opzione: è stato eletto a seguito di una votazione del forum. Non mi risulta che ci sia stata una votazione pubblica ma potrei sbagliare.
E qui davvero chiudo.
Perché l'impressione sbagliata è che io possa avere un interesse personale alla cosa, cosa che non è.
Mi starebbe a cuore una blindatura democratica della nuova gestione, l'unica, secondo me, che può consentire di imporre a muso duro il rispetto delle regole che si ostinasse a violarle.
Amici come prima, con tutti.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Marzo 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> E perché mai?
> A parte che non sono capace di odiare - ed è forse uno dei miei molti limiti -  al contrario, io sono grato ad ogni utente che ha versato, perché lo ha fatto disinteressatamente.
> E davvero l'idea di poter in qualche modo canalizzare il dissenso in una via in qualche modo istituzionale che non generi le sceneggiate o polemiche millenarie che spesso rompono le scatole a tutti (o a molti) mi pareva un'idea in qualche modo non proprio malvagia.
> Ovviamente ciò s'inserirebbe nell'eterno conflitto tra Libertà & Ordine che resta irrisolto dai tempi del primo ominide sulla faccia della terra.


Un collegio di probiviri insomma...


----------



## Nocciola (17 Marzo 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Vero.
> Ma quell'uno, di grazia, che si ciuccia le fatiche e le conseguenze legali, è stato scelto da chi?
> le risposte possibili mi sembrano due: da coloro che hanno acquistato pro quota il forum.
> Ed allora hanno ragione quelli che dicono che chi ha comprato ha più potere: avreste nominato il nuovo aministratore (come è assolutamente legittmo, per carità)-
> ...


Nessuna delle due
È l'unico che si è vpluto prendere una responsabilità che nessuno voleva


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nessuna delle due
> È l'unico che si è vpluto prendere una responsabilità che nessuno voleva


giusto, ma spiega bene. nessuno voleva per motivi di anonimato...


----------



## Hellseven (17 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Un collegio di probiviri insomma...


Si, Conte, in pratica si.
Con procedure certe: a dire se mi mandi affanculo una volta succede tot la seconda toto tot la terza sei fuori magari dopo che la tua espulsione sia stata messa ai voti con una sospensione cautekare in attesa del verdetto popolare.
ma ora l'idea l'ho lanciata, se attecchisce ok, altrimenti sono cmq grato per avermi quanto meno ascoltato.


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Marzo 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Vero.
> Ma quell'uno, di grazia, che si ciuccia le fatiche e le conseguenze legali, è stato scelto da chi?
> le risposte possibili mi sembrano due: da coloro che hanno acquistato pro quota il forum.
> Ed allora hanno ragione quelli che dicono che chi ha comprato ha più potere: avreste nominato il nuovo aministratore (come è assolutamente legittmo, per carità)-
> ...



mannò Hell.

Si sta discutendo proprio come piace a me: tranquillamente e senza interessi da nessuna parte 
Penso che alcuni comincino ad irritarsi perchè -non tu- da altre parti si suggeriscono scenari che sono contemporaneamente non veri e assolutamente antipatici. Solo due giorni e la parola "potere" e "amicizie" e "favoritismi" cominciano a dover essere rammendate.

Cmq per certe cose basta chiedere -o leggere il 3D Tradi-Meteo con attenzione 

Quibb vende il forum.
I forumisti cominciano a parlare di una cordata per acquisirlo.
Serve qualcuno che ci metta nome cognome faccia responsabilità legale. Ops. Io non voglio. Tu? Neanche io. 
Perplesso dice che lui ci sta.
Sospiro di sollievo generale.

Ta-da!


----------



## Nocciola (17 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> giusto, ma spiega bene. nessuno voleva per motivi di anonimato...


Io non l'avrei fatto anche se era possibie farlo da anonimi


----------



## contepinceton (17 Marzo 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Si, Conte, in pratica si.
> Con procedure certe: a dire se mi mandi affanculo una volta succede tot la seconda toto tot la terza sei fuori magari dopo che la tua espulsione sia stata messa ai voti con una sospensione cautekare in attesa del verdetto popolare.
> ma ora l'idea l'ho lanciata, se attecchisce ok, altrimenti sono cmq grato per avermi quanto meno ascoltato.


Perchè no?
Tanto quelli che mi fottono a me...
sono sempre e solo....

i revisori dei conti....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non l'avrei fatto anche se era possibie farlo da anonimi


be ma tu sei una pigrona 
manco la campgana elettorale hai sostenuto e mo vieni a dire: manco la first lady...gne gne 

io nemmeno, ma non e' una cosa non indifferente l anonimato.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Marzo 2014)

Hell...
a mio modestissimo parere
è giusto che chi si è dato da fare

provi no?

Penso sempre che per esperirle le cose bisogna provarle in prima persona...

a me personalmente
non dispiace la coppia Tuba Perplesso...
o Perplesso Tuba...

Ovvio se poi non mi riconosco più in un posto...

O me ne vado o mi cacciano no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (17 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> mannò Hell.
> 
> Si sta discutendo proprio come piace a me: tranquillamente e senza interessi da nessuna parte
> *Penso che alcuni comincino ad irritarsi perchè -non tu- da altre parti si suggeriscono scenari che sono contemporaneamente non veri e assolutamente antipatici*. Solo due giorni e la parola "potere" e "amicizie" e "favoritismi" cominciano a dover essere rammendate.
> ...


Nausica,
posso chiederti una cortesia?
se hai tempo e voglia, mi pare proprio su questo thread, quando si stava delinenando la cessione della quota, scrissi un post in cui diveco più o meno questo (con tono tra il serio ed il faceto): sono curioso di vedere come la nuona gestione iuscirà a superare quella che secondo me è stato sempre il punto debole di questa comunità virtulae: la diffidenza e la dietrologia di chi pensa che chi gestisce lo fa in modo arbitrario favorendo questo al posto di quelo ecc. ecc.
penso che è una cosa che abbiamo letto tutti i giorni, in maniera più o meno velata.
la mia modesta opinione è che l'unico modo valido e moralmente ineccepibile di gestire la cosa è farlo con regole che siano approvate dalla maggoranza e che siano seguite in modo chiaro, verificabile sempre in piena luce da tutti.


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Marzo 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Nausica,
> posso chiederti una cortesia?
> se hai tempo e voglia, mi pare proprio su questo thread, quando si stava delinenando la cessione della quota, scrissi un post in cui diveco più o meno questo (con tono tra il serio ed il faceto): sono curioso di vedere come la nuona gestione iuscirà a superare quella che secondo me è stato sempre il punto debole di questa comunità virtulae: la diffidenza e la dietrologia di chi pensa che chi gestisce lo fa in modo arbitrario favorendo questo al posto di quelo ecc. ecc.
> penso che è una cosa che abbiamo letto tutti i giorni, in maniera più o meno velata.
> la mia modesta opinione è che l'unico modo valido e moralmente ineccepibile di gestire la cosa è farlo con regole che siano approvate dalla maggoranza e che siano seguite in modo chiaro, verificabile sempre in piena luce da tutti.


Ma che cortesia mi hai chiesto?


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Marzo 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Nausica,
> posso chiederti una cortesia?
> se hai tempo e voglia, mi pare proprio su questo thread, quando si stava delinenando la cessione della quota, scrissi un post in cui diveco più o meno questo (con tono tra il serio ed il faceto): sono curioso di vedere come la nuona gestione iuscirà a superare quella che secondo me è stato sempre il punto debole di questa comunità virtulae: la diffidenza e la dietrologia di chi pensa che chi gestisce lo fa in modo arbitrario favorendo questo al posto di quelo ecc. ecc.
> penso che è una cosa che abbiamo letto tutti i giorni, in maniera più o meno velata.
> la mia modesta opinione è che l'unico modo valido e moralmente ineccepibile di gestire la cosa è farlo con regole che siano approvate dalla maggoranza e che siano seguite in modo chiaro, verificabile sempre in piena luce da tutti.



Quel che penso è che non esisterà MAI nessun, NESSUN modo che renda tutti contenti.
Che siamo su un forum in cui regna l'anonimato, e che cmq gli utenti sono persone, e questi due fatti messi assieme significano che casini, sospetti, incazzature, ce ne saranno sempre, non sono eliminabili altro che con una lobotomia generalizzata, cosa che non ritengo auspicabile.

Penso che il problema non è il metodo, la regola, il rosso, l'anonimato, ma le persone.
Ci sono persone che sono civili, altre che si incazzano, alcune sono riservate e tranquille, altre hanno la personalità di uno schiacciasassi.

Il moralmente ineccepibile... eccepisco 
Perchè questa non è una piazza pubblica. Questo è un posto di cui una sola persona è proprietaria, e, sostanzialmente, giustamente (per me) ci fa quello che gli pare. 
Cosa c'è di morale nel fatto che l'unico responsabile legale di questo posto debba, oltre a tutto quello che ci mette di tempo e di rotture -già cominciate- fare pure quello che vogliamo noi? 
Perchè è lui che "fatica", mentre noi usufruiamo.

Che poi, aspetta un mese, arriva qualcun altro che non si era svegliato in tempo, e contesta la decisione già presa 

E se un giorno diventa "cattivo", a noi non serve altro che andarcene. 

Ancora.

Alcuni sospettano, insinuano etc etc.
Alcuni si irritano e si incazzano.

non tutti  La stragrande maggioranza bellamente se ne frega, che siano contributori o no


----------



## Hellseven (17 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma che cortesia mi hai chiesto?


di trovare il tempo di leggere quel post, che non ricordo dove ho scritto: giusto per dimostrarti che ero certo dall'inizio che si sarebbe verificato una situazione in cui alcuni si sentono esclusi o invisi si nuovi admin ..... è nella natura umana.


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Marzo 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> di trovare il tempo di leggere quel post, che non ricordo dove ho scritto: giusto per dimostrarti che ero certo dall'inizio che si sarebbe verificato una situazione in cui alcuni si sentono esclusi o invisi si nuovi admin ..... è nella natura umana.



Scusami, andare a cercare vecchi post è una cosa che proprio mi sta antipatica 

però ti credo eccome.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Marzo 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> E perché mai?
> A parte che non sono capace di odiare - ed è forse uno dei miei molti limiti - al contrario, io sono grato ad ogni utente che ha versato, perché lo ha fatto disinteressatamente.
> E davvero l'idea di poter in qualche modo canalizzare il dissenso in una via in qualche modo istituzionale che non generi le sceneggiate o polemiche millenarie che spesso rompono le scatole a tutti (o a molti) mi pareva un'idea in qualche modo non proprio malvagia.
> Ovviamente ciò s'inserirebbe nell'eterno conflitto tra Libertà & Ordine che resta irrisolto dai tempi del primo ominide sulla faccia della terra.


H7, io ti voglio bene.
Per questo approfitto e ti quoto.
Vedi... io dall'inizio ho detto che per me i soldi erano a fondo perduto.
Fin dall'inizio ho detto, in chiaro, che non mi volevo prendere oneri... di conseguenza nemmeno onori.
Ho dato la disponibilità a dare una mano a Tuba, ma lui ha ben capito che anche se lavoriamo nello stesso ramo, io faccio altro ed il mio era più che altro un gesto di sostegno per chi si era preso davvero l'onere.
Se qualcuno mi chiede se ho qualche idea, magari la posso tirare fuori esattamente come la tireresti fuori tu.
Se cominciamo invece a fare le riunioni di condominio, io ne sto fuori.
Anzi, dirò di più: se qua dentro cominciano le polemiche e i sospetti(non è il caso tuo o di Marietto che ho letto prima di te) tra chi ha contribuito e chi no, io me ne esco.
Che di rogne, di mio, ne ho già e pure tanto, tanto grosse.
Non vengo certo qui per averne altre, ma per leggere, ragionare, scherzare e distrarmi.


----------



## Hellseven (18 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *H7, io ti voglio bene*.
> Per questo approfitto e ti quoto.
> Vedi... io dall'inizio ho detto che per me i soldi erano a fondo perduto.
> Fin dall'inizio ho detto, in chiaro, che non mi volevo prendere oneri... di conseguenza nemmeno onori.
> ...


Sei molto cara, e io ricambio, di cuore. :smile:
E' proprio per evitare che persone in buona fede come te e - NE SONO CERTISSIMO - tutti coloro che hanno versato l'obolo vengano strumentalmente o troppo semplicisticamente tacciate di secondi, non meglio individuabili, fini che secondo il mio modestissimo punto di vista bisognerebbe essere trasparenti nella gestione del forum e nel chiedere e pretendere il rispetto delle regole.
Ma anche no, purché si sappia che le dietrologie sono direttamente proporzionali alla soggettività delle scelte gestionali.
E ora davvero non ne parlo più.
Un abbraccio bella signora.
Ps ma se capito a Roma un caffè te lo posso offrire?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> H7, io ti voglio bene.
> Per questo approfitto e ti quoto.
> Vedi... io dall'inizio ho detto che per me i soldi erano a fondo perduto.
> Fin dall'inizio ho detto, in chiaro, che non mi volevo prendere oneri... di conseguenza nemmeno onori.
> ...


Idem. In quasi 4 anni mi é capitato un paio di volte di pensare di lasciare il forum. Oggi é stata una di quelle.


----------



## Lui (18 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Idem. In quasi 4 anni mi é capitato un paio di volte di pensare di lasciare il forum. Oggi é stata una di quelle.


certo, prima perchè io non c'ero, adesso perchè ci sono poco e tu ti senti sola soletta: SALLI che per te ci sarò sempre, ovunque, quindi ...


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> certo, prima perchè io non c'ero, adesso perchè ci sono poco e tu ti senti sola soletta: SALLI che per te ci sarò sempre, ovunque, quindi ...


Anche io, tesoro 
Bacio


----------



## Sterminator (18 Marzo 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> certo, prima perchè io non c'ero, adesso perchè ci sono poco e tu ti senti sola soletta: SALLI che per te ci sarò sempre, ovunque, quindi ...


mo' se ne va prima...:mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (18 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Idem. In quasi 4 anni mi é capitato un paio di volte di pensare di lasciare il forum. Oggi é stata una di quelle.


l'importante è che il pensiero sia passato.   e non torni più


----------



## Lui (18 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> mo' se ne va prima...:mrgreen:


certo, viene da me.



perplesso ha detto:


> l'importante è che il pensiero sia passato. e non torni più


se rimani tu ... mi pare difficile.


----------



## Sterminator (18 Marzo 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> certo, viene da me.


e poi te sveji tutto sudato...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (18 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'importante è che il pensiero sia passato.   e non torni più



​vero Amata Guida...stanotte non avrei dormito...


----------



## Lui (18 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ​vero Amata Guida...stanotte non avrei dormito...


ma scusa, non sarebbe toccato a perplino non dormire più? ma lui lo sa, è una sua convinzione, poveretto.


----------



## lunaiena (18 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Quel che penso è che non esisterà MAI nessun, NESSUN modo che renda tutti contenti.
> Che siamo su un forum in cui regna l'anonimato, e che cmq gli utenti sono persone, e questi due fatti messi assieme significano che casini, sospetti, incazzature, ce ne saranno sempre, non sono eliminabili altro che con una lobotomia generalizzata, cosa che non ritengo auspicabile.
> 
> Penso che il problema non è il metodo, la regola, il rosso, l'anonimato, ma le persone.
> ...


presente....


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> ma scusa, non sarebbe toccato a perplino non dormire più? ma lui lo sa, è una sua convinzione, poveretto.


si vabbe poverino, intanto la farfalla li, vuole diventare first lady, va in giro tutta altezzosa, svenotla le ali e emana polvere di farfalla.....
te la stanno facendo sotto al naso....
ho anche visto la cosa: se vuoi sei il mio amante ora che divento fisrt lady e perpli sara' impegnato.....
ciioe'......veramente ti fai fare questo?


----------



## lunaiena (18 Marzo 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Nausica,
> posso chiederti una cortesia?
> se hai tempo e voglia, mi pare proprio su questo thread, quando si stava delinenando la cessione della quota, scrissi un post in cui diveco più o meno questo (con tono tra il serio ed il faceto): sono curioso di vedere come la nuona gestione iuscirà a superare quella che secondo me è stato sempre il punto debole di questa comunità virtulae: la diffidenza e la dietrologia di chi pensa che chi gestisce lo fa in modo arbitrario favorendo questo al posto di quelo ecc. ecc.
> penso che è una cosa che abbiamo letto tutti i giorni, in maniera più o meno velata.
> la mia modesta opinione è che l'unico modo valido e moralmente ineccepibile di gestire la cosa è farlo con regole che siano approvate dalla maggoranza e che siano seguite in modo chiaro, verificabile sempre in piena luce da tutti.



Ma che regole e che maggioranza 
Su dài conviviamo come prima senza farci complessi di nessun tipo ...
non capisco davvero...


----------



## Lui (18 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> si vabbe poverino, intanto la farfalla li, vuole diventare first lady, va in giro tutta altezzosa, svenotla le ali e emana polvere di farfalla.....
> te la stanno facendo sotto al naso....
> ho anche visto la cosa: se vuoi sei il mio amante ora che divento fisrt lady e perpli sara' impegnato.....
> ciioe'......veramente ti fai fare questo?


tesoro mio, tutto avviene perchè la first non vuole far soffrire lui, sai a chi mi riferisco, pensa che prima o poi capisca e da solo si tolga dalle palle: mi pare però che il suo comprendonio sia minimo, in queste cose, s'intende.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> tesoro mio, tutto avviene perchè la first non vuole far soffrire lui, sai a chi mi riferisco, pensa che prima o poi capisca e da solo si tolga dalle palle: mi pare però che il suo comprendonio sia minimo, in queste cose, s'intende.


nel frattempo tu cosa intendi fare? restare marginale?
io potrei darti tanto........................................ho i biscottini......


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> si vabbe poverino, intanto la farfalla li, vuole diventare first lady, va in giro tutta altezzosa, svenotla le ali e emana polvere di farfalla.....
> te la stanno facendo sotto al naso....
> ho anche visto la cosa: se vuoi sei il mio amante ora che divento fisrt lady e perpli sara' impegnato.....
> ciioe'......veramente ti fai fare questo?


Grazie per la risata


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie per la risata


un piacere


----------



## Lui (18 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> nel frattempo tu cosa intendi fare? restare marginale?
> io potrei darti tanto........................................ho i biscottini......


Così mi tenti. 

Hai anche dove intingerli ... piacevolmente?


----------



## Sterminator (18 Marzo 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> tesoro mio, tutto avviene perchè la first non vuole far soffrire lui, sai a chi mi riferisco, pensa che prima o poi capisca e da solo si tolga dalle palle: mi pare però che il suo comprendonio sia minimo, in queste cose, s'intende.


ve potete pure sfida' a duello...

a chi e' piu' veloce a spara' cazzate...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Così mi tenti.
> 
> Hai anche dove intingerli ... piacevolmente?


ho un posto sicuro appartatissimo. caldo e accoglinete, nice and warm, comfy enough.
ho pensato a tutto io. perche detto tra noi se non sei tu e' una ltro, ma visto che non mi piace quello che ti stanno facendo allora lo riacchittato a mo' di jungla, cosi ti senti anche a casa, solo per te ...pensa un po....la farfi le fa queste cose??


----------



## Sterminator (18 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> nel frattempo tu cosa intendi fare? restare marginale?
> io potrei darti tanto........................................ho i biscottini......


ma lascia stare...so' cose da grandi...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma lascia stare...so' cose da grandi...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


oddioooo bastaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

mammaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ho un posto sicuro appartatissimo. caldo e accoglinete, nice and warm, comfy enough.
> ho pensato a tutto io. perche detto tra noi se non sei tu e' una ltro, ma visto che non mi piace quello che ti stanno facendo allora lo riacchittato a mo' di jungla, cosi ti senti anche a casa, solo per te ...pensa un po....la farfi le fa queste cose??


Ci stiamo allargando.....

Donna avvisata....


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ci stiamo allargando.....
> 
> Donna avvisata....


scusa....pensavo avessi altro da fare, con la corsa alle presidenziali e tutto il resto....
non si perde tempo in ciaccole quando ci sono le elezioni in arrivo!!!

ho l eta forumistica giusta per votare secondo te? sono forumisticamente maggiorenne?


----------



## Lui (18 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> solo per te ...pensa un po....la farfi le fa queste cose??


pensandoci bene NO. Mi tenti ancora. che donna.


----------



## Lui (18 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> scusa....pensavo avessi altro da fare, con la corsa alle presidenziali e tutto il resto....
> non si perde tempo in ciaccole quando ci sono le elezioni in arrivo!!!
> 
> ho l eta forumistica giusta per votare secondo te? sono forumisticamente maggiorenne?


scusa sa, lanci la pietra e poi ritiri la manina? vuoi mettere solo squeto o le tue sono avance sincere?


----------



## Sterminator (18 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> scusa....pensavo avessi altro da fare, con la corsa alle presidenziali e tutto il resto....
> non si perde tempo in ciaccole quando ci sono le elezioni in arrivo!!!
> 
> ho l eta forumistica giusta per votare secondo te? sono forumisticamente maggiorenne?


te me sa che a 27 nun c'arrivi...te cioncano prima...


----------



## Lui (18 Marzo 2014)

donne, vado, buona serata e non pizzicatevi che ce n'è per tutte.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> scusa sa, lanci la pietra e poi ritiri la manina? vuoi mettere solo squeto o le tue sono avance sincere?


sono sincera ma sto anche cercando di lavoprare per te, nella tua direzione...dopotutto lo so che non vuoi me quella farfi li.....sicche tentavo un po di spicologia inversa per riportarla da te...
insomma!!!! YOU KNOW IS TRUEEEEEEEEE
EVERYTHING I DOOOOO, UOOOOOOOOOO, I DO IT FOR YOU!!!!!!


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> te me sa che a 27 nun c'arrivi...te cioncano prima...



sei un cazzone.....


----------



## Lui (18 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> sono sincera ma sto anche cercando di lavoprare per te, nella tua direzione...dopotutto lo so che non vuoi me quella farfi li.....sicche tentavo un po di spicologia inversa per riportarla da te...
> insomma!!!! YOU KNOW IS TRUEEEEEEEEE
> EVERYTHING I DOOOOO, UOOOOOOOOOO, I DO IT FOR YOU!!!!!!


volevi farla ingelosire, ed io che ... 

non sai cosa ti perdi. 

adiè.


----------



## Sterminator (18 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> sei un cazzone.....


chi disprezza compra...

ma non mi avrai...giammai...

aborro la pedofilia...:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Marzo 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sei molto cara, e io ricambio, di cuore. :smile:
> E' proprio per evitare che persone in buona fede come te e - NE SONO CERTISSIMO - tutti coloro che hanno versato l'obolo vengano strumentalmente o troppo semplicisticamente tacciate di secondi, non meglio individuabili, fini che secondo il mio modestissimo punto di vista bisognerebbe essere trasparenti nella gestione del forum e nel chiedere e pretendere il rispetto delle regole.
> Ma anche no, purché si sappia che le dietrologie sono direttamente proporzionali alla soggettività delle scelte gestionali.
> E ora davvero non ne parlo più.
> ...


Oddio, se ci tieni proprio che sia a Roma mi organizzo... sarei più comoda un 4-500 km più a nord ma va bene:mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> chi disprezza compra...
> 
> ma non mi avrai...giammai...
> 
> aborro la pedofilia...:rotfl:


stai bene cosi....


----------



## Hellseven (18 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oddio, se ci tieni proprio che sia a Roma mi organizzo... sarei più comoda un 4-500 km più a nord ma va bene:mrgreen:


Scusa, pensavo fossi romana. Chiedo venia.


----------



## Sterminator (18 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> stai bene cosi....


ancoraaaa???....stasera a nanna senza cena....:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (18 Marzo 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Scusa, pensavo fossi romana. Chiedo venia.


ma nun te sei sbajato assai...

e' na' coattona ma no' de Roma...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Marzo 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sei molto cara, e io ricambio, di cuore. :smile:
> E' proprio per evitare che persone in buona fede come te e - NE SONO CERTISSIMO - tutti coloro che hanno versato l'obolo vengano strumentalmente o troppo semplicisticamente tacciate di secondi, non meglio individuabili, fini che secondo il mio modestissimo punto di vista bisognerebbe essere trasparenti nella gestione del forum e nel chiedere e pretendere il rispetto delle regole.
> Ma anche no, purché si sappia che le dietrologie sono direttamente proporzionali alla soggettività delle scelte gestionali.
> E ora davvero non ne parlo più.
> ...


Prima sarà il caso che capiti a Perugia :mrgreen: O no? :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (18 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Prima sarà il caso che capiti a Perugia :mrgreen: O no? :mrgreen:


ma che fa er rappresentante da' Lavazza?...:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma che fa er rappresentante da' Lavazza?...:mrgreen:


Non credo:mrgreen: Ma potrebbe unire le due cose ... Porta il caffè e lo offre  :rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (18 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non credo:mrgreen: Ma potrebbe unire le due cose ... Porta il caffè e lo offre  :rotfl:


che sia quella rekkia de georgeeee?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> che sia quella rekkia de georgeeee?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Tutta invidia la tua George mica è rekkia? O si ? :singleeye:


----------



## Sterminator (18 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tutta invidia la tua George mica è rekkia? O si ? :singleeye:


ei fu...:mrgreen:

peccato...quanto me dipiascce.....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ei fu...:mrgreen:
> 
> peccato...quanto me dipiascce.....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Ma a parte gli scherzi pensi sia vero ?! Ma scusa tutte le gnocco leone che si è portato appresso? :singleeye: Solo glamour ammazza che palle :singleeye:


----------



## lolapal (24 Marzo 2014)

*richiesta/problema tecnico*

Uso questo 3D intanto... 

La prima è la richiesta di aprire un 3D per gli eventuali problemi tecnici.

Il secondo è il mio problema tennico:
se sto loggata nel forum, ma non faccio attività per un po', mi butta fuori e mi devo riloggare. Può essere il browser che uso (firefox oppure chrome)?

Grazie.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Uso questo 3D intanto...
> 
> La prima è la richiesta di aprire un 3D per gli eventuali problemi tecnici.
> 
> ...



Non lo vedi un tastino"ricordami" o cose del genere quando entri?


----------



## Tubarao (24 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Uso questo 3D intanto...
> 
> La prima è la richiesta di aprire un 3D per gli eventuali problemi tecnici.
> 
> ...


Quando ti logghi metti sempre la password ? Oppure browser la "ricorda" ?


----------



## lolapal (24 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non lo vedi un tastino"ricordami" o cose del genere quando entri?


No perché quando chiudo il browser ce l'ho impostato che cancella tutte le info.



Tubarao ha detto:


> Quando ti logghi metti sempre la password ? Oppure browser la "ricorda" ?


No non la ricorda perché ho impostato in browser che non memorizza le pw


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Uso questo 3D intanto...
> 
> La prima è la richiesta di aprire un 3D per gli eventuali problemi tecnici.
> 
> ...


A che io stesso problema ... Uso chrome e iPad anarchico :smile:


----------



## Tubarao (24 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> No perché quando chiudo il browser ce l'ho impostato che cancella tutte le info.
> 
> 
> 
> No non la ricorda perché ho impostato in browser che non memorizza le pw


That's the problem. Ti scade la sessione.

Provo a spiegare. Quando Apri il browser fai partire quella che si chiama sessione. La sessione è un po' come il filo del vecchio telefono fisso, è il canale attraverso il web e il tuo browser comunicano. In genere le sessioni sono configurabili in diversi modi. Tu ce l'hai configurata in modo che dopo un certo periodo di inattività questa scade. (Nel paragone della conversazione telefonica, uno dei due chiude / abbassa la cornetta) ecco perché sei costretta a riloggarti.


----------



## Tubarao (24 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> That's the problem. Ti scade la sessione.
> 
> Provo a spiegare. Quando Apri il browser fai partire quella che si chiama sessione. La sessione è un po' come il filo del vecchio telefono fisso, è il canale attraverso il web e il tuo browser comunicano. In genere le sessioni sono configurabili in diversi modi. Tu ce l'hai configurata in modo che dopo un certo periodo di inattività questa scade. (Nel paragone della conversazione telefonica, uno dei due chiude / abbassa la cornetta) ecco perché sei costretta a riloggarti.


Per fare in modo che questo non accada dovreste abilitare i cookie. Ma se avete problema di......condivisione del pc e non volete far sapere che navigate su Tradi............ve tocca.


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2014)

è un browser smemorato


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2014)

che s'è magnato i cookies


----------



## lolapal (24 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> That's the problem. Ti scade la sessione.
> 
> Provo a spiegare. Quando Apri il browser fai partire quella che si chiama sessione. La sessione è un po' come il filo del vecchio telefono fisso, è il canale attraverso il web e il tuo browser comunicano. In genere le sessioni sono configurabili in diversi modi. Tu ce l'hai configurata in modo che dopo un certo periodo di inattività questa scade. (Nel paragone della conversazione telefonica, uno dei due chiude / abbassa la cornetta) ecco perché sei costretta a riloggarti.





Tubarao ha detto:


> Per fare in modo che questo non accada dovreste abilitare i cookie. Ma se avete problema di......condivisione del pc e non volete far sapere che navigate su Tradi............ve tocca.


Ok, capito.
Io ho il mio pc solo mio. E' stato impostato così per motivi di sicurezza da Marito, io non ci capisco un granché a dire il vero...

Grazie! :smile:

E il 3d problemi tennici?


----------



## lolapal (24 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un browser smemorato





Minerva ha detto:


> che s'è magnato i cookies


Smemorato e goloso!
Uno dei peggiori!


----------



## contepinceton (24 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ok, capito.
> Io ho il mio pc solo mio. E' stato impostato così per motivi di sicurezza da Marito, io non ci capisco un granché a dire il vero...
> 
> Grazie! :smile:
> ...


Esempio se io lascio aperta la pagina e ho il tastino ricordami non mi slogga.
Mi devo sempre riloggare se chiudo il browser perchè ho impostato il coso lì come si chiama...speta che vardo...
ah ecco cc cleaner che quando chiudo il browser cancella tutto no?


----------

